# Your New Gucci: A Collective Mini Reveal Thread!



## immigratty

Got something new to share? Don't necessarily want to create your own reveal thread?  POST HERE!!!

I copied this from another board. I love to see new bags, but when everyone posts their own thread, it's hot for a while, then goes inactive and gets "lost in the shuffle." I think it would be a good idea for everyone to post in on thread, that way, new users who come will have a "one stop shop" for all new reveals, and, still be able to see older reveals as well. That way all of the new FABULOUS Guccis remain at or near the top of the threads.


----------



## papertiger

immigratty said:


> Got something new to share? Don't necessarily want to create your own reveal thread?  POST HERE!!!
> 
> I copied this from another board. I love to see new bags, but when everyone posts their own thread, it's hot for a while, then goes inactive and gets "lost in the shuffle." I think it would be a good idea for everyone to post in on thread, that way, new users who come will have a "one stop shop" for all new reveals, and, still be able to see older reveals as well. That way all of the new FABULOUS Guccis remain at or near the top of the threads.



Great idea *immigratty*!!! 

I have just posted my new silk tie in the Flora Club, but I think I should post it here for everyone. It's perfect as a gift for men _or_ women, and part of the Kris Knight Flora print. What's so cool is that all these plants bloom at night  I prefer this 'micro' size of his work to the bigger pieces. 







For those interested in more pics see post 95 here: 
http://forum.purseblog.com/gucci-clubhouse/the-flora-club-garden-872411-3.html#post28528914


----------



## SkeeWee1908

I like this idea immigratty


----------



## mad_caliope

SkeeWee1908 said:


> I like this idea immigratty


 
I like this idea too


----------



## immigratty

papertiger said:


> Great idea *immigratty*!!!
> 
> I have just posted my new silk tie in the Flora Club, but I think I should post it here for everyone. It's perfect as a gift for men _or_ women, and part of the Kris Knight Flora print. What's so cool is that all these plants bloom at night  I prefer this 'micro' size of his work to the bigger pieces.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For those interested in more pics see post 95 here:
> http://forum.purseblog.com/gucci-clubhouse/the-flora-club-garden-872411-3.html#post28528914





SkeeWee1908 said:


> I like this idea immigratty





mad_caliope said:


> I like this idea too



thanx so much ladies...unfortunately I don't have anything to add right now [gotta change that post haste lol] but just seeing all of the beautiful reveals recently, I hate the idea of them getting buried in the board. can't wait to see all of  the reveals, 


and PT BEAUTIFUL as usual!!

Perhaps for everyone who has posted in the last month or so [heck, even the last three months] you can post here too!


----------



## Sparkletastic

Bump - anything new out there!  I love seeing reveals!


----------



## papertiger

Here are my new beauties:

BTH






Red Suede LW with alternative straps (the suede lining of the bag matches the canvas strap)






SS'15 Cotton and leather trench


----------



## G_aDDICT

papertiger said:


> Here are my new beauties:
> 
> BTH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Red Suede LW with alternative straps (the suede lining of the bag matches the canvas strap)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SS'15 Cotton and leather trench


Amazing Haul PT! Love that red suede and trench too!


----------



## GhstDreamer

papertiger said:


> Here are my new beauties:
> 
> BTH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Red Suede LW with alternative straps (the suede lining of the bag matches the canvas strap)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SS'15 Cotton and leather trench



Love everything! That red suede crossbody bag looks like a beautiful raspberry red!


----------



## SkeeWee1908

Love your haul PT


----------



## Weekend shopper

papertiger said:


> Here are my new beauties:
> 
> BTH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Red Suede LW with alternative straps (the suede lining of the bag matches the canvas strap)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SS'15 Cotton and leather trench




Beautiful haul! Congrats and enjoy


----------



## papertiger

G_aDDICT said:


> Amazing Haul PT! Love that red suede and trench too!





GhstDreamer said:


> Love everything! That red suede crossbody bag looks like a beautiful raspberry red!





SkeeWee1908 said:


> Love your haul PT





Weekend shopper said:


> Beautiful haul! Congrats and enjoy



Thanks fellow Gucci lovers 

So,_ so_ happy


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Great taste!


----------



## Wudge

papertiger said:


> Here are my new beauties:
> 
> BTH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Red Suede LW with alternative straps (the suede lining of the bag matches the canvas strap)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SS'15 Cotton and leather trench



*Faint*

You have such distinctive and sophisticated taste papertiger. I'm in love with your haul, the H scarf is pretty gorgeous too.


----------



## papertiger

Coach Lover Too said:


> Great taste!



:kiss:



Wudge said:


> *Faint*
> 
> You have such distinctive and sophisticated taste papertiger. I'm in love with your haul, the H scarf is pretty gorgeous too.



You've made my day with your flattery


----------



## RTA

papertiger said:


> Here are my new beauties:
> 
> BTH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Red Suede LW with alternative straps (the suede lining of the bag matches the canvas strap)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SS'15 Cotton and leather trench



Oh my!  Such beautiful items.  Your new suede bag is beyond amazing!  And that coat...

Thank you for sharing!

http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## papertiger

RTA said:


> Oh my!  Such beautiful items.  Your new suede bag is beyond amazing!  And that coat...
> 
> Thank you for sharing!
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/



Thank you *RTA*, my pleasure


----------



## smalls

papertiger said:


> Here are my new beauties:
> 
> BTH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Red Suede LW with alternative straps (the suede lining of the bag matches the canvas strap)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SS'15 Cotton and leather trench



Congrats on your new purchases PT!  They look great.  I am loving that BTH.


----------



## SDBagLover

I don't have a lot of Gucci but think they make beautiful bags. I went to the Cabazon outlet over the weekend hoping to find a Disco bag on sale but came home with this one instead. The color is Winter Rose.


----------



## myluvofbags

papertiger said:


> Here are my new beauties:
> 
> BTH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Red Suede LW with alternative straps (the suede lining of the bag matches the canvas strap)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SS'15 Cotton and leather trench



Holy smokes, these are gorgeous!!!  Love them and congrats!


----------



## Wudge

SDBagLover said:


> I don't have a lot of Gucci but think they make beautiful bags. I went to the Cabazon outlet over the weekend hoping to find a Disco bag on sale but came home with this one instead. The color is Winter Rose.



I'm a huge fan of Boston bags and this one is adorable. Congratulations!


----------



## SDBagLover

Wudge said:


> I'm a huge fan of Boston bags and this one is adorable. Congratulations!


Thank you, Wudge!


----------



## Weekend shopper

SDBagLover said:


> I don't have a lot of Gucci but think they make beautiful bags. I went to the Cabazon outlet over the weekend hoping to find a Disco bag on sale but came home with this one instead. The color is Winter Rose.



Lovely color!  Congrats on your Boston


----------



## snibor

SDBagLover said:


> I don't have a lot of Gucci but think they make beautiful bags. I went to the Cabazon outlet over the weekend hoping to find a Disco bag on sale but came home with this one instead. The color is Winter Rose.


Ohhhh....Luv this!  So pretty.


----------



## vinbenphon1

papertiger said:


> Here are my new beauties:
> 
> BTH
> 
> Red Suede LW with alternative straps (the suede lining of the bag matches the canvas strap)
> 
> SS'15 Cotton and leather trench
> ]



Congrats Papertiger love all your pieces especially your new BTH because we are twinsies  I'll post mine soon


----------



## Livia1

papertiger said:


> Here are my new beauties:
> 
> BTH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Red Suede LW with alternative straps (the suede lining of the bag matches the canvas strap)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SS'15 Cotton and leather trench




Great purchases! That red suede LW especially is a beauty 
Enjoy everything!


----------



## topglamchic

Immigratty, thanks for this thread. Great idea. I posted this elsewhere (with its own thread). My newest purchase
Here it is:
Soho disco bag python


----------



## immigratty

papertiger said:


> Here are my new beauties:
> 
> BTH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Red Suede LW with alternative straps (the suede lining of the bag matches the canvas strap)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SS'15 Cotton and leather trench



such beauties!!



SDBagLover said:


> I don't have a lot of Gucci but think they make beautiful bags. I went to the Cabazon outlet over the weekend hoping to find a Disco bag on sale but came home with this one instead. The color is Winter Rose.



beautiful, and absolutely LOVE this color. 



topglamchic said:


> Immigratty, thanks for this thread. Great idea. I posted this elsewhere (with its own thread). My newest purchase
> Here it is:
> Soho disco bag python
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3008866



no problem, I love having one collective thread so ppl will be able to look back at all the beauties. and lovely bag!!


----------



## SDBagLover

Thank you to all for the nice comments about my new Boston bag.  I love seeing the Gucci bags in this thread and others.  So pretty, all of them.  That python Disco bag is amazing!  I see more Gucci in my future.


----------



## Scully Piper

SDBagLover said:


> I don't have a lot of Gucci but think they make beautiful bags. I went to the Cabazon outlet over the weekend hoping to find a Disco bag on sale but came home with this one instead. The color is Winter Rose.


 


Gorgeous!!!  Congrats =)


----------



## Yuki85

My new baby is here  

It is a Gucci bamboo shopper and got it 50% off 

Just [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]







Thanks for letting me share  

Can't wait To see more reveals!!!!


----------



## tweetie1288

SDBagLover said:


> I don't have a lot of Gucci but think they make beautiful bags. I went to the Cabazon outlet over the weekend hoping to find a Disco bag on sale but came home with this one instead. The color is Winter Rose.



OMG I love the color. &#9829; &#128525;  May I ask how much was this??


----------



## tweetie1288

Here are mine..  Still waiting for the rest
Red disco and Blue Emily.


----------



## papertiger

RTA said:


> Oh my!  Such beautiful items.  Your new suede bag is beyond amazing!  And that coat...
> 
> Thank you for sharing!
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/





smalls said:


> Congrats on your new purchases PT!  They look great.  I am loving that BTH.





myluvofbags said:


> Holy smokes, these are gorgeous!!!  Love them and congrats!





immigratty said:


> such beauties!!



 everyone 




vinbenphon1 said:


> Congrats Papertiger love all your pieces especially your new BTH because we are twinsies  I'll post mine soon



Thanks *vinbenphon*, very pleased to be your twin, when you have time you must join out Bamboo Club (in the Club House)


----------



## papertiger

SDBagLover said:


> I don't have a lot of Gucci but think they make beautiful bags. I went to the Cabazon outlet over the weekend hoping to find a Disco bag on sale but came home with this one instead. The color is Winter Rose.



What a beautiful bag! I was only admiring one of these today but in another colour, Winter Rose is my kind of pink, totally adorable


----------



## papertiger

topglamchic said:


> Immigratty, thanks for this thread. Great idea. I posted this elsewhere (with its own thread). My newest purchase
> Here it is:
> Soho disco bag python
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3008866





Yuki85 said:


> My new baby is here
> 
> It is a Gucci bamboo shopper and got it 50% off
> 
> Just [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3009187
> 
> 
> View attachment 3009188
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share
> 
> Can't wait To see more reveals!!!!



I already posted congratulations on both these show stoppers, they are both very special


----------



## papertiger

tweetie1288 said:


> Here are mine..  Still waiting for the rest
> Red disco and Blue Emily.



These are both sensational little useful bags, you are going to wonder how you lived without them


----------



## fabdiva

SDBagLover said:


> I don't have a lot of Gucci but think they make beautiful bags. I went to the Cabazon outlet over the weekend hoping to find a Disco bag on sale but came home with this one instead. The color is Winter Rose.


I really love that color.  My outlet has that bag as well and I'm trying to hold out for the pink double chain Soho.  But that is really speaking to me and I don't have a Boston.


----------



## fabdiva

tweetie1288 said:


> Here are mine..  Still waiting for the rest
> Red disco and Blue Emily.


Can't go wrong with a red Disco.  Beautiful!


----------



## fabdiva

SDBagLover said:


> I don't have a lot of Gucci but think they make beautiful bags. I went to the Cabazon outlet over the weekend hoping to find a Disco bag on sale but came home with this one instead. The color is Winter Rose.





tweetie1288 said:


> Here are mine..  Still waiting for the rest
> Red disco and Blue Emily.



My sale haul.  Love them all and test drove the Disco this past weekend.  Never carried a purse that small before and loved it!  But can't wait to carry the black fringe suede shopper.  That's a sexy bag!


----------



## tweetie1288

papertiger said:


> These are both sensational little useful bags, you are going to wonder how you lived without them



Thank you.  I meant to ask if you have mod shots of your  trench. Would love to see them &#128516;


----------



## papertiger

fabdiva said:


> My sale haul.  Love them all and test drove the Disco this past weekend.  Never carried a purse that small before and loved it!  But can't wait to carry the black fringe suede shopper.  That's a sexy bag!



Love them all!

I also like that fringe shopper, it's one 'ell of a bag, I'm glad you bought it


----------



## papertiger

tweetie1288 said:


> Thank you.  I meant to ask if you have mod shots of your  trench. Would love to see them &#128516;



Here you go* tweetie *


----------



## SkeeWee1908

papertiger said:


> Here you go* tweetie *


Looking good PT the trench is to cute on you.


----------



## snibor

tweetie1288 said:


> Here are mine..  Still waiting for the rest
> Red disco and Blue Emily.


Luv both the disco and that emily is a gorgeous color!  Congrats


----------



## tweetie1288

papertiger said:


> Here you go* tweetie *


Excellent combo!!!!  &#128512;


----------



## fabdiva

papertiger said:


> Here you go* tweetie *


ok, just stop! Lol.  Love it with the trench!


----------



## debssx3

SDBagLover said:


> I don't have a lot of Gucci but think they make beautiful bags. I went to the Cabazon outlet over the weekend hoping to find a Disco bag on sale but came home with this one instead. The color is Winter Rose.




Gorgeous!! [emoji7]


----------



## SDBagLover

snibor said:


> Ohhhh....Luv this!  So pretty.




Thanks so much!



Scully Piper said:


> Gorgeous!!!  Congrats =)




Thank you!



tweetie1288 said:


> OMG I love the color. &#9829; &#128525;  May I ask how much was this??




Thank you!  It was around $780.  Not one of the 50% off bags.  I think they only carry these at the outlets, right?



papertiger said:


> What a beautiful bag! I was only admiring one of these today but in another colour, Winter Rose is my kind of pink, totally adorable




Thanks very much!  I like the color too, it's very soft, can be used as a neutral I think.



fabdiva said:


> I really love that color.  My outlet has that bag as well and I'm trying to hold out for the pink double chain Soho.  But that is really speaking to me and I don't have a Boston.




Thanks, I had a hard time deciding on the color.  They had a lot of pretty colors!



debssx3 said:


> Gorgeous!! [emoji7]




Thanks very much!


----------



## SDBagLover

Yuki85 said:


> My new baby is here
> 
> It is a Gucci bamboo shopper and got it 50% off
> 
> Just [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3009187
> 
> 
> View attachment 3009188
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share
> 
> Can't wait To see more reveals!!!!




That bag is a BEAUTY!  What a find at 50% off!  Congratulations and enjoy!


----------



## SDBagLover

Yuki85 said:


> My new baby is here
> 
> It is a Gucci bamboo shopper and got it 50% off
> 
> Just [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3009187
> 
> 
> View attachment 3009188
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share
> 
> Can't wait To see more reveals!!!!


 


tweetie1288 said:


> Here are mine..  Still waiting for the rest
> Red disco and Blue Emily.




Wow, I've been missing a lot by not being on the Gucci threads.  Beautiful bags!


----------



## SDBagLover

fabdiva said:


> My sale haul.  Love them all and test drove the Disco this past weekend.  Never carried a purse that small before and loved it!  But can't wait to carry the black fringe suede shopper.  That's a sexy bag!


 
You found all those gorgeous bags at the Gucci sale?!!!  I need to move to Texas.  Absolutely beautiful bags.  Congratulations!


----------



## immigratty

Ok, ladies, thank you, this thread is giving me my much needed daily Gucci fixes. keep 'em coming!!


----------



## Yuki85

SDBagLover said:


> That bag is a BEAUTY!  What a find at 50% off!  Congratulations and enjoy!



Thank you. I was soo lucky as I was alway looking for the bamboo shopper. It was just a bit too expensive but now I cannot believe I got it at 50% off


----------



## Yuki85

tweetie1288 said:


> Here are mine..  Still waiting for the rest
> Red disco and Blue Emily.




both are great!!!


----------



## Ludmilla

papertiger said:


> Here are my new beauties:




OMG. I was already in gushing admiration over your red lady web on another thread. Now I have to gush over this scarf! I like it so much. There are foxes on it. Be careful and don't tell me ever where your wardrobe is! It might be empty afterwards!


----------



## fabdiva

SDBagLover said:


> You found all those gorgeous bags at the Gucci sale?!!!  I need to move to Texas.  Absolutely beautiful bags.  Congratulations!



Yes! I have a great SA at Saks who not only let me raid the Private presale inventory, but let me take them home!!  2 of the bags were ordered from the Saks in St. Louis, because I was going to be traveling there when the pre sale started.  Saks let me order from Houston and shipped those bags to me.  I have to say Saks was really awesome.


----------



## papertiger

SkeeWee1908 said:


> Looking good PT the trench is to cute on you.





tweetie1288 said:


> Excellent combo!!!!  &#55357;&#56832;





fabdiva said:


> ok, just stop! Lol.  Love it with the trench!





Ludmilla said:


> OMG. I was already in gushing admiration over your red lady web on another thread. Now I have to gush over this scarf! I like it so much. There are foxes on it. Be careful and don't tell me ever where your wardrobe is! It might be empty afterwards!



 everyone, glad you like

*Ludmilla* I think you need one of these foxy scarves (Hermes', Dans un Jardin Anglaise)  I can get away with enabling in_ this _thread


----------



## SDBagLover

Yuki85 said:


> Thank you. I was soo lucky as I was alway looking for the bamboo shopper. It was just a bit too expensive but now I cannot believe I got it at 50% off




I LOVE the color of your bamboo shopper.  Beautiful.


----------



## SDBagLover

Yuki85 said:


> Thank you. I was soo lucky as I was alway looking for the bamboo shopper. It was just a bit too expensive but now I cannot believe I got it at 50% off


 


fabdiva said:


> Yes! I have a great SA at Saks who not only let me raid the Private presale inventory, but let me take them home!!  2 of the bags were ordered from the Saks in St. Louis, because I was going to be traveling there when the pre sale started.  Saks let me order from Houston and shipped those bags to me.  I have to say Saks was really awesome.




Wow, what a great SA!  Absolutely beautiful finds.


----------



## fabdiva

SDBagLover said:


> Wow, what a great SA!  Absolutely beautiful finds.



Thanks so much and congrats on your find.  Love seeing all the great deals people got!!


----------



## Ludmilla

papertiger said:


> everyone, glad you like
> 
> *Ludmilla* I think you need one of these foxy scarves (Hermes', Dans un Jardin Anglaise)  I can get away with enabling in_ this _thread




Oh I would get one, but they don't offer the green one here and I'm not so fond of the other colours. [emoji17] Enjoy this one a bit for me, too! [emoji4]


----------



## Manchoo78

Got my second purchase from the sale today! Red disco chain!


----------



## snibor

Manchoo78 said:


> Got my second purchase from the sale today! Red disco chain!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3010658



I am just loving all these reveals!  This is gorgeous.  My bag interest has been restored after a long hiatus.


----------



## papertiger

Ludmilla said:


> Oh I would get one, but they don't offer the green one here and I'm not so fond of the other colours. [emoji17] Enjoy this one a bit for me, too! [emoji4]



I know what you mean, I did like a couple of the other colours but not on me unfortunately. Happy to enjoy this one for you  



Manchoo78 said:


> Got my second purchase from the sale today! Red disco chain!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3010658



Congratulations, love :loveeyes the colour of this


----------



## LVLadyLover

I finally got my beloved Gucci Sukey bag on Monday!  Here is a group pic of my Sukey with the other two purses I bought on sale!


----------



## papertiger

LVLadyLover said:


> I finally got my beloved Gucci Sukey bag on Monday!  Here is a group pic of my Sukey with the other two purses I bought on sale!



Congratulations! They say good things come in 3s


----------



## Manchoo78

papertiger said:


> I know what you mean, I did like a couple of the other colours but not on me unfortunately. Happy to enjoy this one for you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations, love :loveeyes the colour of this




Thank you!


----------



## tweetie1288

All my babies are here: shiny Blue  Emily shoulder bag and wallet,  shadow gray Emily,  red Soho top handle and red disco. I'm feeling very guilty now with all these purchases and is wondering if I should return one or two.   But it was half off (except the wallet) and they all have a different purpose lol. That's what I keep telling my self to justify keeping them.


----------



## LVLadyLover

papertiger said:


> Congratulations! They say good things come in 3s



Thanks so much papertiger! I LOVE your thinking, good things do come in 3's!


----------



## fabdiva

Manchoo78 said:


> Got my second purchase from the sale today! Red disco chain!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3010658


That's a beauty!!!


----------



## fabdiva

tweetie1288 said:


> All my babies are here: shiny Blue  Emily shoulder bag and wallet,  shadow gray Emily,  red Soho top handle and red disco. I'm feeling very guilty now with all these purchases and is wondering if I should return one or two.   But it was half off (except the wallet) and they all have a different purpose lol. That's what I keep telling my self to justify keeping them.


Keep them ALL!  Great buys AND beautiful!


----------



## papertiger

tweetie1288 said:


> All my babies are here: shiny Blue  Emily shoulder bag and wallet,  shadow gray Emily,  red Soho top handle and red disco. I'm feeling very guilty now with all these purchases and is wondering if I should return one or two.   But it was half off (except the wallet) and they all have a different purpose lol. That's what I keep telling my self to justify keeping them.



Wow, Wow Wow!!! 

Whole Soho and Emily families 

Congratulations on all, these are all...what's that word? Fabulous 

I also felt guilty about the _second_ bag (_and _the trench). But then we don't usually have 50% off bags at Gucci and if we _know _ we'll wear I don't think we should feel guilty. If you would have ever thought about any of these 'extra' pieces they won't be available once the sale's over. The shock is seeing the receipts and buying all in one go, even at 50% it still adds up to a lot, but you have to justify it to yourself


----------



## gali082373

Soo gorgeous !!!


----------



## gali082373

Can you tell me where did you purchase this beauty !! ?


----------



## papertiger

gali082373 said:


> Can you tell me where did you purchase this beauty !! ?



Hi gail, welcome to tPF 

In order for the person you're talking to, to _know_ you are asking them a question you can use the 'quote' button in the bottom right of the message box. This will then (hopefully) generate a notification to them.

Alternatively 

Just use their tPF name and* bold* it, and hopefully, if they come back to the thread they can see you're addressing them.


----------



## SkeeWee1908

tweetie1288 said:


> All my babies are here: shiny Blue  Emily shoulder bag and wallet,  shadow gray Emily,  red Soho top handle and red disco. I'm feeling very guilty now with all these purchases and is wondering if I should return one or two.   But it was half off (except the wallet) and they all have a different purpose lol. That's what I keep telling my self to justify keeping them.


 Tweetie I am so loving your beauties.[emoji7]


----------



## tweetie1288

fabdiva said:


> Keep them ALL!  Great buys AND beautiful!







papertiger said:


> Wow, Wow Wow!!!
> 
> Whole Soho and Emily families
> 
> Congratulations on all, these are all...what's that word? Fabulous
> 
> I also felt guilty about the _second_ bag (_and _the trench). But then we don't usually have 50% off bags at Gucci and if we _know _ we'll wear I don't think we should feel guilty. If you would have ever thought about any of these 'extra' pieces they won't be available once the sale's over. The shock is seeing the receipts and buying all in one go, even at 50% it still adds up to a lot, but you have to justify it to yourself







SkeeWee1908 said:


> Tweetie I am so loving your beauties.[emoji7]



Thank you all! ! I'm probably going to keep all of them and if I have to buy them later at full price I'll kick myself for having returned them.  I can't wait to take them out all at once.  Lol


----------



## deltalady

Just received my new Swing mini wallet


----------



## GhstDreamer

deltalady said:


> Just received my new Swing mini wallet



Congrats! That's a lovely shade of blue. 

Mine arrived today - new Bamboo Top handle in medium.


----------



## tweetie1288

GhstDreamer said:


> Congrats! That's a lovely shade of blue.
> 
> Mine arrived today - new Bamboo Top handle in medium.



Wow.  This is fabulous!!  &#128518;&#128521;


----------



## HiromiT

GhstDreamer said:


> Congrats! That's a lovely shade of blue.
> 
> Mine arrived today - new Bamboo Top handle in medium.



It's beautiful and iconic! Congrats!


----------



## papertiger

(I'm very happy to say) There are so many reveals recently I am losing whether I congratulated who on what thread 



Manchoo78 said:


> Got my second purchase from the sale today! Red disco chain!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3010658



 Congratulations to you Manchoo, I would totally love to own a little scarlet red Gucci bag, this colour red is perfect (I am repeating myself here ha ha) 



deltalady said:


> Just received my new Swing mini wallet



Very pretty colour, congratulations 



GhstDreamer said:


> Congrats! That's a lovely shade of blue.
> 
> Mine arrived today - new Bamboo Top handle in medium.



 

One of the most beautiful and interesting bags Gucci has ever made IMO, you are sooooo lucky *GhstDreamer!*


----------



## GhstDreamer

tweetie1288 said:


> Wow.  This is fabulous!!  &#128518;&#128521;





HiromiT said:


> It's beautiful and iconic! Congrats!





papertiger said:


> (I'm very happy to say) There are so many reveals recently I am losing whether I congratulated who on what thread
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations to you Manchoo, I would totally love to own a little scarlet red Gucci bag, this colour red is perfect (I am repeating myself here ha ha)
> 
> 
> Very pretty colour, congratulations
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of the most beautiful and interesting bags Gucci has ever made IMO, you are sooooo lucky *GhstDreamer!*



Thanks all! This bag is just so Gucci without everyone knowing it's Gucci. PT you're right I do feel very fortunate to have the chance to buy this bag considering these bags were never available at the boutique I go to. I've always wanted another one in this style.


----------



## SkeeWee1908

Manchoo78 said:


> Got my second purchase from the sale today! Red disco chain!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3010658




That's is s gorgeous red bag Manchoo love the Gold chain [emoji7] congratulations on your new beauty.


----------



## ladybeaumont

My last baby arrived! I was so happy I saw her before I went on vacation.


----------



## immigratty

deltalady said:


> Just received my new Swing mini wallet



Love your wallet. 

and, if you don't mind me asking, what is the meaning of your name? thanx.



GhstDreamer said:


> Congrats! That's a lovely shade of blue.
> 
> Mine arrived today - new Bamboo Top handle in medium.



don't forget to post in Bamboo Top Handle Clubhouse if you haven't already. this bag is truly a stunner



ladybeaumont said:


> My last baby arrived! I was so happy I saw her before I went on vacation.



beautiful


----------



## ocastillo23

Manchoo78 said:


> Got my second purchase from the sale today! Red disco chain!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3010658



Can you tell me where you purchase this beauty ?


----------



## ocastillo23

fabdiva said:


> Yes! I have a great SA at Saks who not only let me raid the Private presale inventory, but let me take them home!!  2 of the bags were ordered from the Saks in St. Louis, because I was going to be traveling there when the pre sale started.  Saks let me order from Houston and shipped those bags to me.  I have to say Saks was really awesome.



Do you think I can obtain one like your red one.  Beautiful.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

OMG everyone has gotten such beautiful Gucci items added to their collections, that I too, as paper tiger, don't know where to post to congratulate everyone. There's just so many threads lol!

Great haul everyone!!  I myself had gotten a few Gucci items from this sale (including some Fendi lol pieces). I haven't posted my haul yet, but it's nothing compared to what I have been seeing!! So congratulations everyone.


----------



## papertiger

ladybeaumont said:


> My last baby arrived! I was so happy I saw her before I went on vacation.



This is one of those take everywhere, anytime bags, and I can see it's going to be hardwearing as well as hardworking too, congratulations


----------



## papertiger

ocastillo23 said:


> Do you think I can obtain one like your red one.  Beautiful.





ocastillo23 said:


> Can you tell me where you purchase this beauty ?



Have you tried asking here?: http://forum.purseblog.com/gucci/when-is-the-next-gucci-sale-900046-118.html#post28636449

It's turned into the info/go-to thread for this season's sale 

or if you don't mind paying full retail (I'm guessing you do ) buy from on-line or call the usual dept stores that do Gucci which may have it on sale, for which you will need the code (below)

http://www.gucci.com/us/styles/323190A7M0G6523#

Soho Leather Chain Shoulder Bag 23190 A7M0G 6523


----------



## Manchoo78

ocastillo23 said:


> Can you tell me where you purchase this beauty ?




Saks sale online at 6am when the sale started.


----------



## GhstDreamer

tweetie1288 said:


> All my babies are here: shiny Blue  Emily shoulder bag and wallet,  shadow gray Emily,  red Soho top handle and red disco. I'm feeling very guilty now with all these purchases and is wondering if I should return one or two.   But it was half off (except the wallet) and they all have a different purpose lol. That's what I keep telling my self to justify keeping them.



Congrats! Keep all of them - they are all so different!



ladybeaumont said:


> My last baby arrived! I was so happy I saw her before I went on vacation.



Congrats! I love seeing the Emily bags reveals - the guccissima leather on them is gorgeous.


----------



## deltalady

immigratty said:


> Love your wallet.
> 
> and, if you don't mind me asking, what is the meaning of your name? thanx.
> 
> 
> 
> don't forget to post in Bamboo Top Handle Clubhouse if you haven't already. this bag is truly a stunner
> 
> 
> 
> beautiful



I think you already know the meaning &#128521;


----------



## ocastillo23

SkeeWee1908 said:


> That's is s gorgeous red bag Manchoo love the Gold chain [emoji7] congratulations on your new beauty.



Can I still purchase one of this beauty ?


----------



## fabdiva

ocastillo23 said:


> Do you think I can obtain one like your red one.  Beautiful.


I believed they are sold out.  But PM me and I'll give you my SA's contact.  If she can track one down she will.


----------



## immigratty

deltalady said:


> I think you already know the meaning &#128521;



haha, just wanted to make sure Soror!!


----------



## WillstarveforLV

ladybeaumont said:


> My last baby arrived! I was so happy I saw her before I went on vacation.



Oh dear this Emily is so beautiful!  congrats!


----------



## Dils

got this beauty for 50% off. Sorry for the upside down photo [emoji16]


----------



## Livia1

Dils said:


> View attachment 3015722
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> got this beauty for 50% off. Sorry for the upside down photo [emoji16]




Very pretty!
Many congrats and enjoy it!


----------



## Dils

Livia1 said:


> Very pretty!
> Many congrats and enjoy it!




Thank you [emoji4]


----------



## SkeeWee1908

Dils said:


> View attachment 3015722
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> got this beauty for 50% off. Sorry for the upside down photo [emoji16]




Wow!!! That is gorgeous [emoji7]


----------



## Dils

SkeeWee1908 said:


> Wow!!! That is gorgeous [emoji7]




Thank you [emoji4]


----------



## mad_caliope

Dils said:


> got this beauty for 50% off. Sorry for the upside down photo [emoji16]


 
I love this bag!  I would have loved to have found it on sale. Lucky you!


----------



## Dils

mad_caliope said:


> I love this bag!  I would have loved to have found it on sale. Lucky you!




Thank you [emoji4]


----------



## Strep2031

Just ordered this at Gucci.com, on sale.  I needed a Sunday purse and passed on it because I wanted the Soho.  It's back online, on sale but only 6 left.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Everyone has gotten such beautiful items from this sale. 
I LOVE everything that's shown!! 

I'm just waiting for another item before I post the additions to my collection.


----------



## ayumiken

papertiger said:


> Here are my new beauties:
> 
> BTH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Red Suede LW with alternative straps (the suede lining of the bag matches the canvas strap)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SS'15 Cotton and leather trench


Great haul, beautiful accessories


----------



## ocastillo23

tweetie1288 said:


> All my babies are here: shiny Blue  Emily shoulder bag and wallet,  shadow gray Emily,  red Soho top handle and red disco. I'm feeling very guilty now with all these purchases and is wondering if I should return one or two.   But it was half off (except the wallet) and they all have a different purpose lol. That's what I keep telling my self to justify keeping them.


What store did you purchase ? Can I ask you how much you pay for the red disco ?


----------



## tweetie1288

ocastillo23 said:


> What store did you purchase ? Can I ask you how much you pay for the red disco ?



Hi. Everything was from Saks except the wallet was from neiman. The blue Emily i got it in store at saks during the presale. The rest were online from saks. I actually paid full price on the disco but it went on sale so i asked Saks for a price adjustment. It is still being processed so hopefully it's half off.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

BEAUTIFUL bags and accessories everyone!!!  

Ok I finally received the items I ordered so far lol.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

These items came from the outlet!  A large and small messenger bag, along with a scarf.


----------



## papertiger

ayumiken said:


> Great haul, beautiful accessories



Thank you *ayumiken* I'm very happy and I've already been wearing my red LW lots



Johnpauliegal said:


> These items came from the outlet!  A large and small messenger bag, along with a scarf.



You did well *Johnpauliegal*! Very stylish indeed, so I also see shoe boxes in the other pic too or do I need new (Gucci) glasses?


----------



## Johnpauliegal

And the last of my items so far lol came from the Gucci online sale; except for the watch which I got from Saks. . I had gotten the same type of shoes in both high and low heels lol. (Last year I bought the same exact low pumps but in GG beige.)  I love them!


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Lol paper tiger. Gucci glasses.  Too funny.  I was trying to post them. Didn't see your message till after.


----------



## papertiger

Johnpauliegal said:


> And the last of my items so far lol came from the Gucci online sale; except for the watch which I got from Saks. . I had gotten the same type of shoes in both high and low heels lol. (Last year I bought the same exact low pumps but in GG beige.)  I love them!





That's better _now_ I can see all your GGoodies, fabulous!


----------



## SkeeWee1908

Johnpauliegal said:


> And the last of my items so far lol came from the Gucci online sale; except for the watch which I got from Saks. . I had gotten the same type of shoes in both high and low heels lol. (Last year I bought the same exact low pumps but in GG beige.)  I love them!


 WOW!!!! JP love the shoes [emoji7] as I have said before I will be over to shop in your closet!!! With all the lovely reveal I need some frequent flyer miles lol[emoji3]


----------



## ocastillo23

tweetie1288 said:


> All my babies are here: shiny Blue  Emily shoulder bag and wallet,  shadow gray Emily,  red Soho top handle and red disco. I'm feeling very guilty now with all these purchases and is wondering if I should return one or two.   But it was half off (except the wallet) and they all have a different purpose lol. That's what I keep telling my self to justify keeping them.


I would like to get the disco red. can I still purchase one. ?


----------



## ocastillo23

Need a disco red  in the sale price !! Anyone knows where available. Thanks


----------



## Johnpauliegal

papertiger said:


> That's better _now_ I can see all your GGoodies, fabulous!





My other goodies are coming today.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

SkeeWee1908 said:


> WOW!!!! JP love the shoes [emoji7] as I have said before I will be over to shop in your closet!!! With all the lovely reveal I need some frequent flyer miles lol[emoji3]



Thanks SkeeWee.  You crack me up lol. &#128512;
2 more additions are coming today. I can't wait!! &#128512;


----------



## Strep2031

Large Soho Gold Metallic arrived today.  Beautiful bag and exactly the bag I wanted.  Just look like it's a used bag.  The feet are faded, really distressed look on the sides and peeling (hate to use that word because it's not major).


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Wow fc sorry to hear that!  Are you going to return it or keep it?  I know sometimes we settle for less if we get a great deal. 

I just received my last (lmao) 2 items from the online sale. Getting ready to post them.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Ok. Here are my last 2 items from the online sale. I know people were concerned as to whether or not they were returned, since more popped up in stock. But I can tell you that the Soho Disco bag I received is flawless!  I'm very happy. This is also my first Soho bag. I love it!! 







..........
Ta dah! Lol


----------



## SkeeWee1908

Johnpauliegal said:


> Ok. Here are my last 2 items from the online sale. I know people were concerned as to whether or not they were returned, since more popped up in stock. But I can tell you that the Soho Disco bag I received is flawless!  I'm very happy. This is also my first Soho bag. I love it!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..........
> Ta dah! Lol


Congratulations on your new beauties!!!!


----------



## Strep2031

i am going to return it and purchase something from the boutoque.


----------



## SkeeWee1908

fcmilliner2031 said:


> i am going to return it and purchase something from the boutoque.


Hopefully they have one that has not been used let us know what you get!!!


----------



## snibor

Johnpauliegal said:


> Ok. Here are my last 2 items from the online sale. I know people were concerned as to whether or not they were returned, since more popped up in stock. But I can tell you that the Soho Disco bag I received is flawless!  I'm very happy. This is also my first Soho bag. I love it!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..........
> Ta dah! Lol


So pretty.  Congrats!


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Thank you skewee and snibor.


----------



## hatsuyuki

Loved seeing all your Disco bags in the various threads...so here's my first Gucci purchase! 

Not sure if I should have gone with black or camel/rose beige instead.  
What do you think of this colour?  
Thanks for letting me share!!!


----------



## Johnpauliegal

I love the color! . Congratulations! It was also my first disco bag purchase. Although it is spring/summer and your bag color is beautiful, I went with black because it goes well with all the black shoes I have. But I would've loved to get this color too.


----------



## hatsuyuki

Johnpauliegal said:


> I love the color! . Congratulations! It was also my first disco bag purchase. Although it is spring/summer and your bag color is beautiful, I went with black because it goes well with all the black shoes I have. But I would've loved to get this color too.


Thank you!  I'm hoping to wear this bag year round so that's why I'm not too sure about the light pink.  Black is definitely always a good choice - versatile and classic!  Congrats on your purchase as well!


----------



## Livia1

hatsuyuki said:


> Loved seeing all your Disco bags in the various threads...so here's my first Gucci purchase!
> 
> Not sure if I should have gone with black or camel/rose beige instead.
> What do you think of this colour?
> Thanks for letting me share!!!




This is so pretty!
Many congrats and enjoy it!


----------



## TAZxSPIN

2 shoes from the private sale!


----------



## hatsuyuki

Livia1 said:


> This is so pretty!
> Many congrats and enjoy it!


Thank you! . I definitely think I will be enjoying this bag for years to come!


----------



## papertiger

I hope I have congratulated you all, if not on this thread then on the others you've post elsewhere 

Here are my little extras  :


----------



## WillstarveforLV

papertiger said:


> I hope I have congratulated you all, if not on this thread then on the others you've post elsewhere
> 
> Here are my little extras  :



Wow!! Those flora loafers look fantastic on you paper tiger! So pretty!  were they part of the sale?


----------



## GhstDreamer

papertiger said:


> I hope I have congratulated you all, if not on this thread then on the others you've post elsewhere
> 
> Here are my little extras  :



These loafers are so lovely! Congrats!


----------



## SkeeWee1908

papertiger said:


> I hope I have congratulated you all, if not on this thread then on the others you've post elsewhere
> 
> Here are my little extras  :


 Love the GHW with the floral print!!!!!


----------



## papertiger

WillstarveforLV said:


> Wow!! Those flora loafers look fantastic on you paper tiger! So pretty!  were they part of the sale?



Thank you so much

Yes, part of the sale. Lucky, lucky, lucky!!! I bought them on line as my store only had the woven pink loafers in the pre-sale of the private sale or what ever it was called, wow it was _that_ long ago now. 

I was bought me the Flora Nice Tote last July as a gift and I was going to buy the shoes but my mother talked me out of it  so I bought the navy. Then I saw the Floras on others and was upset with myself for not trusting myself. 

I know I won't wear the bag with the shoes (or scarf, or umbrella ) but it's nice to have the set. I think they'll look great with a little plain body-con dress or 7/8 skinnies. 

Nice to save a little too. You know when we say 'it was meant to be'? Well, it _was_ meant to be 

If _you're_ thinking about them search hard and fast  



GhstDreamer said:


> These loafers are so lovely! Congrats!



Thank you *GhstDreamer*


----------



## papertiger

SkeeWee1908 said:


> Love the GHW with the floral print!!!!!



Thank you *SkeeWee*, 

 the light gold works with everything. I also love that Summer version loafers are cotton-lined inside the upper so don't need socks (I put a thin insole to protect the leather footbed)


----------



## louisvee

oh my lord, papertiger...those shoes r gorge!!!!
and your avatar so rocks! haha!


----------



## WillstarveforLV

papertiger said:


> Thank you so much
> 
> Yes, part of the sale. Lucky, lucky, lucky!!! I bought them on line as my store only had the woven pink loafers in the pre-sale of the private sale or what ever it was called, wow it was _that_ long ago now.
> 
> I was bought me the Flora Nice Tote last July as a gift and I was going to buy the shoes but my mother talked me out of it  so I bought the navy. Then I saw the Floras on others and was upset with myself for not trusting myself.
> 
> I know I won't wear the bag with the shoes (or scarf, or umbrella ) but it's nice to have the set. I think they'll look great with a little plain body-con dress or 7/8 skinnies.
> 
> Nice to save a little too. You know when we say 'it was meant to be'? Well, it _was_ meant to be
> 
> If _you're_ thinking about them search hard and fast
> 
> 
> What a story! Aww those Flora loafers wanted to be with you - yes definitely meant to be  Love the loafer look with the skinnies.


----------



## Ludmilla

papertiger said:


> I hope I have congratulated you all, if not on this thread then on the others you've post elsewhere
> 
> 
> 
> Here are my little extras  :




NICE. [emoji4]


----------



## papertiger

louisvee said:


> oh my lord, papertiger...those shoes r gorge!!!!
> and your avatar so rocks! haha!



Thanks* louisvee* from me and *DB* 



Ludmilla said:


> NICE. [emoji4]



Glad you like and didn't scold :kiss:


----------



## Heidisaddiction

hatsuyuki said:


> Loved seeing all your Disco bags in the various threads...so here's my first Gucci purchase!
> 
> Not sure if I should have gone with black or camel/rose beige instead.
> What do you think of this colour?
> Thanks for letting me share!!!



Omg I love her. Such a beautiful color. &#128525; you made the right choice.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

PT, I love the shoes. I had a chance of getting that same color style but in a high top sneaker lol; but I passed it up; which I now regret.  I just love all loafers with the horsebit style. Enjoy!


----------



## Ludmilla

papertiger said:


> Thanks* louisvee* from me and *DB*
> 
> 
> 
> Glad you like and didn't scold :kiss:



I would never scold you!


----------



## NiaRyn

GhstDreamer said:


> Congrats! That's a lovely shade of blue.
> 
> Mine arrived today - new Bamboo Top handle in medium.



 This is (one on a list of) the one that got away. 

So happy for u! Enjoy her.


----------



## SkeeWee1908

hatsuyuki said:


> Loved seeing all your Disco bags in the various threads...so here's my first Gucci purchase!
> Not sure if I should have gone with black or camel/rose beige instead.
> What do you think of this colour?
> Thanks for letting me share!!!


 She's a beauty [emoji7]love the color!!!!! Congratulations on your first Gucci!!!!


----------



## hatsuyuki

Heidisaddiction said:


> Omg I love her. Such a beautiful color. &#65533;&#65533; you made the right choice.





SkeeWee1908 said:


> She's a beauty [emoji7]love the color!!!!! Congratulations on your first Gucci!!!!



Thank you both!  It's more of a muted blush pink that I'm glad is working well as a neutral colour with the rest of my wardrobe.


----------



## donutsprinkles

It's my first Gucci purchase (final sale item). It matches all my taupe, grey and tan and beige bags and accessories nicely. A deep baby blue that is a subtle pop of color with everything else I carry that is pretty tame. Will put my major cards & keys here; debating on getting another one for work keys/cards  Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## SkeeWee1908

donutsprinkles said:


> It's my first Gucci purchase (final sale item). It matches all my taupe, grey and tan and beige bags and accessories nicely. A deep baby blue that is a subtle pop of color with everything else I carry that is pretty tame. Will put my major cards & keys here; debating on getting another one for work keys/cards  Thanks for letting me share!




Pretty color [emoji7] congratulations!!!


----------



## tweetie1288

donutsprinkles said:


> It's my first Gucci purchase (final sale item). It matches all my taupe, grey and tan and beige bags and accessories nicely. A deep baby blue that is a subtle pop of color with everything else I carry that is pretty tame. Will put my major cards & keys here; debating on getting another one for work keys/cards  Thanks for letting me share!



Love the color. Seems like a great piece. Did you order it online?


----------



## donutsprinkles

tweetie1288 said:


> Love the color. Seems like a great piece. Did you order it online?


Thanks! I got it at Saks (brick-and-mortar). I don't know much about Gucci or Saks, but do items come with any particular authenticity/care card or provenance information? All my Coach items come with a care card, at minimum; I figured it might have been a return because of this (and being Final Sale)?


----------



## tetsubean

Well, here is my mini reveal! These are my first Gucci items so I'm a "newbie". Unfortunately, I missed out on the 50% Gucci sale but I was reading/seeing all these wonderful reveals that I started shopping and found some good deals (not great but good). So here is my small, very small collection  Hopefully the start to something bigger


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Congratulations donut sprinkles on your first purchase.  I love your items! 

Tetsubean I love the beginning of your Gucci collection. Beautiful items!! 

I'm sure there will be more Gucci items to come in the future to both of you ladies.


----------



## NiaRyn

Welcoming them home - the bamboo shopper I had been longing for for so long, and the python wallet that I just could not resist at the last minute! After a tour of Europe (DHL had sent it to the wrong destination!), they are finally here. Thanks for letting me share my joy


----------



## Livia1

NiaRyn said:


> Welcoming them home - the bamboo shopper I had been longing for for so long, and the python wallet that I just could not resist at the last minute! After a tour of Europe (DHL had sent it to the wrong destination!), they are finally here. Thanks for letting me share my joy




Oh wow, both are gorgeous!
Many congrats and enjoy them.


----------



## SkeeWee1908

tetsubean said:


> Well, here is my mini reveal! These are my first Gucci items so I'm a "newbie". Unfortunately, I missed out on the 50% Gucci sale but I was reading/seeing all these wonderful reveals that I started shopping and found some good deals (not great but good). So here is my small, very small collection  Hopefully the start to something bigger




[emoji7] love the Emily Guccissima & the color of the the wallet is beautiful [emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji172] congratulations on your new beauties!!!


----------



## SkeeWee1908

NiaRyn said:


> Welcoming them home - the bamboo shopper I had been longing for for so long, and the python wallet that I just could not resist at the last minute! After a tour of Europe (DHL had sent it to the wrong destination!), they are finally here. Thanks for letting me share my joy




[emoji7]pretty color shopper love the wallet congratulations on your new beauties!!!


----------



## donutsprinkles

tetsubean said:


> Well, here is my mini reveal! These are my first Gucci items so I'm a "newbie". Unfortunately, I missed out on the 50% Gucci sale but I was reading/seeing all these wonderful reveals that I started shopping and found some good deals (not great but good). So here is my small, very small collection  Hopefully the start to something bigger



Ahh!! I love that wallet! It's on my wishlist, too now that I am inducted into the Gucci lol, so, so beautifully adorable! Great buy.  I am normally a fan of all things cute + SLG, but your bag has a great shape!



NiaRyn said:


> Welcoming them home - the bamboo shopper I had been longing for for so long, and the python wallet that I just could not resist at the last minute! After a tour of Europe (DHL had sent it to the wrong destination!), they are finally here. Thanks for letting me share my joy



Love that burgundy wine color! I'm looking at totes in the color, too! Glad you finally got them in great condition, even after a wrong destination


----------



## immigratty

beautiful bags ladies...LOVING THE HAULS


----------



## Johnpauliegal

I also love that burgundy bamboo shopper and wallet NiaRyn.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Here is the latest item I had gotten from the Gucci online sale. It's a Gucci GG Plus Shoulder Bsg. 






I also received a pair of Gucci Floral Hi-top Sneakers in Black from Saks that I will be returning. I wear a 38. They only had size 38.5 available so I took a chance.  Unfortunately they are too big.


----------



## papertiger

Johnpauliegal said:


> Here is the latest item I had gotten from the Gucci online sale. It's a Gucci GG Plus Shoulder Bsg.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also received a pair of Gucci Floral Hi-top Sneakers in Black from Saks that I will be returning. I wear a 38. They only had size 38.5 available so I took a chance.  Unfortunately they are too big.



Well I love your bag, can't remember anything so classic being in the sale before but I'm sorry the shoes didn't fit, they were very cool


----------



## papertiger

donutsprinkles said:


> It's my first Gucci purchase (final sale item). It matches all my taupe, grey and tan and beige bags and accessories nicely. A deep baby blue that is a subtle pop of color with everything else I carry that is pretty tame. Will put my major cards & keys here; debating on getting another one for work keys/cards  Thanks for letting me share!



Very cute!



tetsubean said:


> Well, here is my mini reveal! These are my first Gucci items so I'm a "newbie". Unfortunately, I missed out on the 50% Gucci sale but I was reading/seeing all these wonderful reveals that I started shopping and found some good deals (not great but good). So here is my small, very small collection  Hopefully the start to something bigger



Never mind, you still did _great_!



NiaRyn said:


> Welcoming them home - the bamboo shopper I had been longing for for so long, and the python wallet that I just could not resist at the last minute! After a tour of Europe (DHL had sent it to the wrong destination!), they are finally here. Thanks for letting me share my joy



Above and beyond  so elegant


----------



## SkeeWee1908

Johnpauliegal said:


> Here is the latest item I had gotten from the Gucci online sale. It's a Gucci GG Plus Shoulder Bsg.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also received a pair of Gucci Floral Hi-top Sneakers in Black from Saks that I will be returning. I wear a 38. They only had size 38.5 available so I took a chance.  Unfortunately they are too big.




Very classy bag you have great taste JP[emoji3]


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Thank you paper tiger and skeewee

Yes it was that Monday when so many items became available. 
I took a photo of it because I couldn't believe that that particular item became available. Here it is!!


----------



## Johnpauliegal

I also snatched this bag up and received a order confirmation but received an email the other day stating this bag was no longer available. I was so very disappointed!


----------



## papertiger

Johnpauliegal said:


> I also snatched this bag up and received a order confirmation but received an email the other day stating this bag was no longer available. I was so very disappointed!



I _really_ hate it when that happens!


----------



## applecidered

Here we go! My new disco soho in taupe nubuck. Also showing my small everyday Gucci wallet that goes in my purse of the day, hehe. 

My MIL had to sign the Fedex delivery and was dying to see what I got! And she was more than happy to buy it off my hands haha.


----------



## leesibeth

Johnpauliegal said:


> I also snatched this bag up and received a order confirmation but received an email the other day stating this bag was no longer available. I was so very disappointed!



Oh man!  That is such an amazing bag!!


----------



## SkeeWee1908

applecidered said:


> Here we go! My new disco soho in taupe nubuck. Also showing my small everyday Gucci wallet that goes in my purse of the day, hehe.
> 
> My MIL had to sign the Fedex delivery and was dying to see what I got! And she was more than happy to buy it off my hands haha.




Too cute love [emoji7] love the color love your wallet too [emoji175]


----------



## Johnpauliegal

applecidered said:


> Here we go! My new disco soho in taupe nubuck. Also showing my small everyday Gucci wallet that goes in my purse of the day, hehe.
> 
> My MIL had to sign the Fedex delivery and was dying to see what I got! And she was more than happy to buy it off my hands haha.


Lmao too funny. 

So glad you finally received your beautiful bag. Enjoy it!


----------



## Johnpauliegal

leesibeth said:


> Oh man!  That is such an amazing bag!!



I know!  Know you know why I was so disappointed when they cancelled my order.


----------



## fashionista7

tetsubean said:


> Well, here is my mini reveal! These are my first Gucci items so I'm a "newbie". Unfortunately, I missed out on the 50% Gucci sale but I was reading/seeing all these wonderful reveals that I started shopping and found some good deals (not great but good). So here is my small, very small collection  Hopefully the start to something bigger


LOVE your new bag! Any chance of a modeling shot? I'd love to see how it looks on.


----------



## Livia1

applecidered said:


> Here we go! My new disco soho in taupe nubuck. Also showing my small everyday Gucci wallet that goes in my purse of the day, hehe.
> 
> My MIL had to sign the Fedex delivery and was dying to see what I got! And she was more than happy to buy it off my hands haha.




Very pretty!
Many congrats and enjoy it.


----------



## immigratty

Finally get to add something, and it's not even for me....YET!! stay tuned.  Hubs loaded up on Gucci this weekend...strike that, I loaded up on Gucci for hubs this weekend!! Chicago must love us.  Got him sandals, that I haven't taken a pic of yet, and the following:  [sorry, don't know the names of the items, only descriptions]

Diamante travel bag






Red Guccissima wallet [he saw this when we were in DC, been crying for a month because he didn't get it, and someone had purchased it by the time we returned to the store the next day.  and I walk into the Chicago store, and guess what hits me in the face...this guy]


----------



## NiaRyn

papertiger said:


> Above and beyond  so elegant



Thank you  I can't remember whether i've congratulated you for your haul perfection. The flora loafers  I am kicking myself now. Mission now is to hunt down some bamboo shoes to complement my burgundy shopper.


----------



## NiaRyn

SkeeWee1908 said:


> [emoji7]pretty color shopper love the wallet congratulations on your new beauties!!!





donutsprinkles said:


> Love that burgundy wine color! I'm looking at totes in the color, too! Glad you finally got them in great condition, even after a wrong destination





Johnpauliegal said:


> I also love that burgundy bamboo shopper and wallet NiaRyn.



Thank you, ladies! I am excited about the colour, too! Even if it means changing half my wardrobe lol. I had been slimming my wallet down to lighten my handbags, but for the python... I'd sacrifice the space and weight! lol

And congratulations on your purchases, as well! Johnpauliegal, what a fantastic haul!


----------



## papertiger

NiaRyn said:


> Thank you  I can't remember whether i've congratulated you for your haul perfection. The flora loafers  I am kicking myself now. Mission now is to hunt down some bamboo shoes to complement my burgundy shopper.



Thank you 

Good luck with finding shoes to match, if you do I'm sure we'd all love to see


----------



## SkeeWee1908

immigratty said:


> Finally get to add something, and it's not even for me....YET!! stay tuned.  Hubs loaded up on Gucci this weekend...strike that, I loaded up on Gucci for hubs this weekend!! Chicago must love us.  Got him sandals, that I haven't taken a pic of yet, and the following:  [sorry, don't know the names of the items, only descriptions]
> 
> Diamante travel bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Red Guccissima wallet [he saw this when we were in DC, been crying for a month because he didn't get it, and someone had purchased it by the time we returned to the store the next day.  and I walk into the Chicago store, and guess what hits me in the face...this guy]




Nice [emoji175] the wallet even though it's RED[emoji3]Don't forget to post in the men's thread as well!!


----------



## immigratty

SkeeWee1908 said:


> Nice [emoji175] the wallet even though it's RED[emoji3]Don't forget to post in the men's thread as well!!



haha don't get me on the color...but u know I had to do it!!  and yup, I'm on it!

thanx


----------



## NiaRyn

papertiger said:


> Thank you
> 
> Good luck with finding shoes to match, if you do I'm sure we'd all love to see



Not Gucci bamboo shoes just yet, but they will do for now


----------



## papertiger

NiaRyn said:


> Not Gucci bamboo shoes just yet, but they will do for now


----------



## allyloupuppy

applecidered said:


> Here we go! My new disco soho in taupe nubuck. Also showing my small everyday Gucci wallet that goes in my purse of the day, hehe.
> 
> My MIL had to sign the Fedex delivery and was dying to see what I got! And she was more than happy to buy it off my hands haha.



Love this combo!


----------



## allyloupuppy

papertiger said:


> i hope i have congratulated you all, if not on this thread then on the others you've post elsewhere
> 
> here are my little extras  :



beautiful!!!


----------



## IraPo

My new lipgloss


----------



## bryleet

One in each colour. First gucci purchases and I am very impressed &#128076;


----------



## SkeeWee1908

IraPo said:


> My new lipgloss


 Pretty color [emoji175]love me some pink!!!!!


bryleet said:


> One in each colour. First gucci purchases and I am very impressed [emoji108]


 Too cute[emoji7] love the colors especially the [emoji175]congratulations on your new beauties!!!!


----------



## papertiger

IraPo said:


> My new lipgloss



Congratulations! Such a sweet colour. Have you used it yet? 

I only have an eye pencil so far, and I am loving the quality.



bryleet said:


> One in each colour. First gucci purchases and I am very impressed &#128076;



Very pretty and practical


----------



## IraPo

papertiger said:


> Congratulations! Such a sweet colour. Have you used it yet?
> 
> I only have an eye pencil so far, and I am loving the quality.
> 
> 
> 
> Very pretty and practical


Thanks 
Yes, I have used it and this ligloss is nothing special. I am a bit disappointed.


----------



## papertiger

IraPo said:


> Thanks
> Yes, I have used it and this ligloss is nothing special. I am a bit disappointed.



 Oh noooo, TBH, I feel this way about so much make-up, beauty and skincare now, at all price-points but when it's a luxury product it hurts. My Laura Mercier lip gloss was 'just lipgloss' too I bought recently. 

The Gucci pencil I have is really good (I say that as a skeptic which is why I bought such a little item to test the range). With primer and powder it stays put and best of all it has it's own mini sharpener.


----------



## immigratty

I told you all to stay tuned...

So I've shown you all what I got hubby while at Gucci in Chicago...well, now, time to share what I got for myself.  Wasn't in the store, so I had to wait, and it seemed like FOREVER!!! I haven't bought a Gucci in over a year, maybe even nearing two... I was on a Dooney binge, but have even been off of my Dooney binge for three months [to the day]. Well, the ship has landed on Gucci isle, and here is the mother load, not quite an hg [I actually don't have an hg bag] but my new fave none the less, fresh outta Las Vegas, without further ado...

Gucci Python Lady Lock Bamboo Top Handle bag...


----------



## SkeeWee1908

immigratty said:


> I told you all to stay tuned...
> 
> So I've shown you all what I got hubby while at Gucci in Chicago...well, now, time to share what I got for myself.  Wasn't in the store, so I had to wait, and it seemed like FOREVER!!! I haven't bought a Gucci in over a year, maybe even nearing two... I was on a Dooney binge, but have even been off of my Dooney binge for three months [to the day]. Well, the ship has landed on Gucci isle, and here is the mother load, not quite an hg [I actually don't have an hg bag] but my new fave none the less, fresh outta Las Vegas, without further ado...
> 
> Gucci Python Lady Lock Bamboo Top Handle bag...




WOW[emoji7] she is a beauty!! Congratulations!!


----------



## immigratty

SkeeWee1908 said:


> WOW[emoji7] she is a beauty!! Congratulations!!



Thanx so much!


----------



## NiaRyn

immigratty said:


> I told you all to stay tuned...
> 
> So I've shown you all what I got hubby while at Gucci in Chicago...well, now, time to share what I got for myself.  Wasn't in the store, so I had to wait, and it seemed like FOREVER!!! I haven't bought a Gucci in over a year, maybe even nearing two... I was on a Dooney binge, but have even been off of my Dooney binge for three months [to the day]. Well, the ship has landed on Gucci isle, and here is the mother load, not quite an hg [I actually don't have an hg bag] but my new fave none the less, fresh outta Las Vegas, without further ado...
> 
> Gucci Python Lady Lock Bamboo Top Handle bag...



What a beauty! So sophisticated.


----------



## immigratty

NiaRyn said:


> What a beauty! So sophisticated.



Thx so much


----------



## papertiger

immigratty said:


> I told you all to stay tuned...
> 
> So I've shown you all what I got hubby while at Gucci in Chicago...well, now, time to share what I got for myself.  Wasn't in the store, so I had to wait, and it seemed like FOREVER!!! I haven't bought a Gucci in over a year, maybe even nearing two... I was on a Dooney binge, but have even been off of my Dooney binge for three months [to the day]. Well, the ship has landed on Gucci isle, and here is the mother load, not quite an hg [I actually don't have an hg bag] but my new fave none the less, fresh outta Las Vegas, without further ado...
> 
> Gucci Python Lady Lock Bamboo Top Handle bag...



WOW  

Creme de la creme! Magnificent bag, many congratulations on this _amazing_, classic beauty


----------



## immigratty

papertiger said:


> WOW
> 
> Creme de la creme! Magnificent bag, many congratulations on this _amazing_, classic beauty



Thx so much, I liked the other python color schemes on this bag, but NONE caught my eye like this. when it came on the screen I was like...SOLD!!!! usually only seeing a bag in person does that to me.


----------



## snibor

immigratty said:


> I told you all to stay tuned...
> 
> So I've shown you all what I got hubby while at Gucci in Chicago...well, now, time to share what I got for myself.  Wasn't in the store, so I had to wait, and it seemed like FOREVER!!! I haven't bought a Gucci in over a year, maybe even nearing two... I was on a Dooney binge, but have even been off of my Dooney binge for three months [to the day]. Well, the ship has landed on Gucci isle, and here is the mother load, not quite an hg [I actually don't have an hg bag] but my new fave none the less, fresh outta Las Vegas, without further ado...
> 
> Gucci Python Lady Lock Bamboo Top Handle bag...


This is gorgeous!


----------



## immigratty

snibor said:


> This is gorgeous!



thanx so much


----------



## msdiene

Hi all!  I have a small item to share.  Recently, I purchased a key pouch from Gucci, and I am so, so pleased with my purchase.  This is the perfect size and gives me so much flexibility when I change bags.  I have my other keys and discount cards tucked inside. Here are a couple of pictures:


----------



## SkeeWee1908

msdiene said:


> Hi all!  I have a small item to share.  Recently, I purchased a key pouch from Gucci, and I am so, so pleased with my purchase.  This is the perfect size and gives me so much flexibility when I change bags.  I have my other keys and discount cards tucked inside. Here are a couple of pictures:




I cute congratulations!!!!


----------



## immigratty

msdiene said:


> Hi all!  I have a small item to share.  Recently, I purchased a key pouch from Gucci, and I am so, so pleased with my purchase.  This is the perfect size and gives me so much flexibility when I change bags.  I have my other keys and discount cards tucked inside. Here are a couple of pictures:



I like the bag, but I also like your car key, it's so cute. I've never seen a VW car key before.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

I also love that key ring. I could kick myself for not getting it. 

I'm FINALLY getting my Blue Disco Bag today. I can't wait!! &#128512;


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Btw that Python bag is outrageous!! Such a beauty. Enjoy. &#128512;


----------



## Johnpauliegal

bryleet said:


> One in each colour. First gucci purchases and I am very impressed &#128076;



Those are beautiful!  &#128512;. Enjoy.


----------



## allyloupuppy

Love this! They are so useful!


----------



## msdiene

SkeeWee1908 said:


> I cute congratulations!!!!



Thank you!!!



immigratty said:


> I like the bag, but I also like your car key, it's so cute. I've never seen a VW car key before.



Thanks! I really like the VW key too!  I am surprised at how many people actually notice the key itself.




Johnpauliegal said:


> I also love that key ring. I could kick myself for not getting it.
> 
> I'm FINALLY getting my Blue Disco Bag today. I can't wait!! &#128512;



Can't wait to see your bag.  I think I need one of those in my life...


----------



## immigratty

msdiene said:


> Thank you!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! I really like the VW key too!  I am surprised at how many people actually notice the key itself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait to see your bag.  I think I need one of those in my life...



it looks like a pod, just really cute and different shape


----------



## Johnpauliegal

msdiene said:


> Can't wait to see your bag.  I think I need one of those in my life...


Thanks. I hope there is nothing wrong with it &#128563;because my SA put in a locater request and they found one in California. 
&#128512;


----------



## Johnpauliegal

I just received my Gucci Soho Suede Disco Bag in Mineral Blue today and I am a bit disappointed. 

I'm disappointed because it didn't come in a Gucci Box and the fact that it was wrapped in regular tissue paper. Usually when I receive something from Saks it's packaged nice. This was not. For the amount of money paid ($533.49) even though it was half price, I believe they should've at least included a gift box. 

I'm not happy and believe I will be returning this bag. 







Besides the packaging, the shoulder strap has many creases in it, there are scuffs on the back and bottom, and the top part of the bag is dented/creased.


----------



## GhstDreamer

Johnpauliegal said:


> I just received my Gucci Soho Suede Disco Bag in Mineral Blue today and I am a bit disappointed.
> 
> I'm disappointed because it didn't come in a Gucci Box and the fact that it was wrapped in regular tissue paper. Usually when I receive something from Saks it's packaged nice. This was not. For the amount of money paid ($533.49) even though it was half price, I believe they should've at least included a gift box.
> 
> I'm not happy and believe I will be returning this bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Besides the packaging, the shoulder strap has many creases in it, there are scuffs on the back and bottom, and the top part of the bag is dented/creased.



Can't believe Saks would send a bag without using a box. No wonder there are scuffs and creases on the surface. Must be some lazy people working there. Maybe you should ask for an exchange - the mineral blue is really pretty. Though I would be scared to carry a light coloured suede bag!


----------



## Johnpauliegal

GhstDreamer said:


> Can't believe Saks would send a bag without using a box. No wonder there are scuffs and creases on the surface. Must be some lazy people working there. Maybe you should ask for an exchange - the mineral blue is really pretty. Though I would be scared to carry a light coloured suede bag!



Hi. Yeah I feel the same way. And you are right with the light color. For some reason I was thinking it was more like a leather bag (which would be more durable) as opposed to nubuck leather; which can easily get scuffed and dirty faster. 

I will be mailing this bag back out tomorrow.


----------



## msdiene

Johnpauliegal said:


> Hi. Yeah I feel the same way. And you are right with the light color. For some reason I was thinking it was more like a leather bag (which would be more durable) as opposed to nubuck leather; which can easily get scuffed and dirty faster.
> 
> I will be mailing this bag back out tomorrow.



Ugh! So sorry about the condition of your bag.  I would send it back too if I were in your shoes.  Saks.com apparently leaves a lot to be desired in terms of shipping and condition of the goods.  Hope you are able to find another bag that is in better condition and more to your liking.


----------



## applecidered

Same thing happened to me with Neiman Marcus online. Ordered a Gucci swing and it came in an unmarked white dust bag (!) and no gift box (!). I chose pick up in store (not too far away from where I live) and inquired about at least getting a dust bag. Customer service told me to go to the Gucci boutique located in store, so I did. SA tried to find a bag but found a medium sized one, just barely able to fit the swing. Maybe it's not just a Saks thing...

Although that soho disco is very pretty!


----------



## Pitsrule

Johnpauliegal said:


> I just received my Gucci Soho Suede Disco Bag in Mineral Blue today and I am a bit disappointed.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm disappointed because it didn't come in a Gucci Box and the fact that it was wrapped in regular tissue paper. Usually when I receive something from Saks it's packaged nice. This was not. For the amount of money paid ($533.49) even though it was half price, I believe they should've at least included a gift box.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not happy and believe I will be returning this bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Besides the packaging, the shoulder strap has many creases in it, there are scuffs on the back and bottom, and the top part of the bag is dented/creased.




Something similar happened to me with Saks also. They sent my purse without a dust bag or the documents that's come with it. They placed it in a clear plastic bag in the shipping box. It's been almost a month and I still have not received the dust bag from saks.


----------



## D.Q.

GhstDreamer said:


> Can't believe Saks would send a bag without using a box. No wonder there are scuffs and creases on the surface. Must be some lazy people working there. Maybe you should ask for an exchange - the mineral blue is really pretty. Though I would be scared to carry a light coloured suede bag!



Should bags come with boxes? I ask because when I had my Boston shipped from LV they didn't put it in a box, it was just wrapped in tissue and stuffed in a brown box and shipped to me. This bag came directly from a Gucci boutique in Ceasers Palace. I feel kind of ripped off by my SA.


----------



## GhstDreamer

D.Q. said:


> Should bags come with boxes? I ask because when I had my Boston shipped from LV they didn't put it in a box, it was just wrapped in tissue and stuffed in a brown box and shipped to me. This bag came directly from a Gucci boutique in Ceasers Palace. I feel kind of ripped off by my SA.



It does everytime I ordered in the past. The bag is in a Gucci gift box tied with ribbons - lots of tissue inside the box. The Gucci gift box is placed inside a big fedex box. The whole thing is secured. I always pick it up and have the fedex people open the box first so I can just leave with the Gucci box because it's way too big to carry the whole thing.


----------



## immigratty

Guess I'm making up for lost time. Really tried NOT to buy this one, because I already have it in mauve, but she is stunning in black, none like it. 

Black Gucci Lady Buckle top handle


----------



## SkeeWee1908

immigratty said:


> Guess I'm making up for lost time. Really tried NOT to buy this one, because I already have it in mauve, but she is stunning in black, none like it.
> 
> Black Gucci Lady Buckle top handle




She's gorgeous [emoji7] love the GHW!!!


----------



## immigratty

SkeeWee1908 said:


> She's gorgeous [emoji7] love the GHW!!!



thanx so much. it's the hardware that has been calling my name for the past couple years


----------



## Johnpauliegal

msdiene said:


> Ugh! So sorry about the condition of your bag.  I would send it back too if I were in your shoes.  Saks.com apparently leaves a lot to be desired in terms of shipping and condition of the goods.  Hope you are able to find another bag that is in better condition and more to your liking.


Thank you. I wasn't however able to find another bag. But I guess it's good in the long run because I tend to be careless when it comes to suede.   Maybe the next sale lmao. &#128512;


----------



## Johnpauliegal

applecidered said:


> Same thing happened to me with Neiman Marcus online. Ordered a Gucci swing and it came in an unmarked white dust bag (!) and no gift box (!). I chose pick up in store (not too far away from where I live) and inquired about at least getting a dust bag. Customer service told me to go to the Gucci boutique located in store, so I did. SA tried to find a bag but found a medium sized one, just barely able to fit the swing. Maybe it's not just a Saks thing...
> 
> Although that soho disco is very pretty!



Yeah I can't understand it. Although we aren't paying full price, we are still spending a pretty penny so they could at least be a bit more caring and show some pride in packaging our goods. (I would up returning the bag.). Maybe I'll be lucky next sale. &#128512;


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Pitsrule said:


> Something similar happened to me with Saks also. They sent my purse without a dust bag or the documents that's come with it. They placed it in a clear plastic bag in the shipping box. It's been almost a month and I still have not received the dust bag from saks.


Believe it or not, the same thing happened to be awhile ago from Saks. They claimed they had no extra dust bags. good luck. I hope they send you one.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Today I went to Saks to see if I could grab another Gucci treasure. &#128516;
As there wasn't any sales I could see, I went to the shoe department in the 8th floor and found a pair of Gucci Leather Studded Drivers in my size &#128516;
They were originally $670 and on sale for $270; however I had a few coupons I received in the mail with my prior purchases, and the SA tried the code on one of the coupons and it worked. So I got these shoes with an additional $25 off! &#128516;


----------



## Ghi85

Two weeks old   metallic Soho shoulder bag.


----------



## myluvofbags

Ghi85 said:


> Two weeks old   metallic Soho shoulder bag.



Love this color!


----------



## NiaRyn

Johnpauliegal said:


> Today I went to Saks to see if I could grab another Gucci treasure. &#128516;
> As there wasn't any sales I could see, I went to the shoe department in the 8th floor and found a pair of Gucci Leather Studded Drivers in my size &#128516;
> They were originally $670 and on sale for $270; however I had a few coupons I received in the mail with my prior purchases, and the SA tried the code on one of the coupons and it worked. So I got these shoes with an additional $25 off! &#128516;
> 
> Well done! The shoes look great!! U must do some mod shots


----------



## SkeeWee1908

Johnpauliegal said:


> Today I went to Saks to see if I could grab another Gucci treasure. &#128516;
> As there wasn't any sales I could see, I went to the shoe department in the 8th floor and found a pair of Gucci Leather Studded Drivers in my size &#128516;
> They were originally $670 and on sale for $270; however I had a few coupons I received in the mail with my prior purchases, and the SA tried the code on one of the coupons and it worked. So I got these shoes with an additional $25 off! &#128516;


Love the Studded Drivers!! 




Ghi85 said:


> Two weeks old   metallic Soho shoulder bag.


 Pretty color she's a beauty congratulations!!!


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Thanks NiaRyn and SkeeWee&#128516;

Ok so I decided to go to the outlets one more time and boy am I happy I did!&#128516;

I saw these ballet flats but with a small heel, and they had my size. I also saw these beautiful pumps in which they also had my size. Mind you, both these shoes were with an additional 40% off so I could t resist! Lmao

I will post them in a minute. &#128516;


----------



## Johnpauliegal

These shoes were originally $675, on sale for $339; and with the 40% off I paid $219.93 with the tax!! &#128516;





Now these shoes were originally $525, on sale for $259; and with 40% off they came out to only $168.03!!! &#128516;


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Ghi85 said:


> Two weeks old   metallic Soho shoulder bag.



Very nice bag. Enjoy it! &#128516;


----------



## SkeeWee1908

Johnpauliegal said:


> These shoes were originally $675, on sale for $339; and with the 40% off I paid $219.93 with the tax!! [emoji1]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now these shoes were originally $525, on sale for $259; and with 40% off they came out to only $168.03!!! [emoji1]




WOW!!!! JP [emoji7] I like your style!!!


----------



## Johnpauliegal

SkeeWee1908 said:


> WOW!!!! JP [emoji7] I like your style!!!


Thank you SkeeWee. Oh and guess what??  Not long ago I placed an order for a red guccisima messenger bag which got cancelled; however Gucci just called me today and said they found one and if I still wanted it!!!!  I said YES YES YES!!!!  I'm so excited!!!!  This is what I will be receiving in a few days!&#128516;


----------



## SkeeWee1908

Johnpauliegal said:


> Thank you SkeeWee. Oh and guess what??  Not long ago I placed an order for a red guccisima messenger bag which got cancelled; however Gucci just called me today and said they found one and if I still wanted it!!!!  I said YES YES YES!!!!  I'm so excited!!!!  This is what I will be receiving in a few days![emoji1]




[emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji7] WOW!!!! I will be over to shop in your closet JP[emoji3]


----------



## immigratty

Johnpauliegal said:


> Today I went to Saks to see if I could grab another Gucci treasure. &#128516;
> As there wasn't any sales I could see, I went to the shoe department in the 8th floor and found a pair of Gucci Leather Studded Drivers in my size &#128516;
> They were originally $670 and on sale for $270; however I had a few coupons I received in the mail with my prior purchases, and the SA tried the code on one of the coupons and it worked. So I got these shoes with an additional $25 off! &#128516;



YASSSSSSSSSSSSS, I love the horsebit!!



Ghi85 said:


> Two weeks old   metallic Soho shoulder bag.





Johnpauliegal said:


> Thank you SkeeWee. Oh and guess what??  Not long ago I placed an order for a red guccisima messenger bag which got cancelled; however Gucci just called me today and said they found one and if I still wanted it!!!!  I said YES YES YES!!!!  I'm so excited!!!!  This is what I will be receiving in a few days!&#128516;



these colors are EVERYTHING!!



Johnpauliegal said:


> These shoes were originally $675, on sale for $339; and with the 40% off I paid $219.93 with the tax!! &#128516;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now these shoes were originally $525, on sale for $259; and with 40% off they came out to only $168.03!!! &#128516;



love these shoes, they are Duilio correct? I have a purse from the Duilio collection and it looks like this.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

SkeeWee1908 said:


> [emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji7] WOW!!!! I will be over to shop in your closet JP[emoji3]



Lmao&#128516;
That's why I keep pictures on my phone of my little collection; so I can refer to it in deciding what to use because all my stuff is in Gucci boxes and dust bags. lmao.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

immigratty said:


> YASSSSSSSSSSSSS, I love the horsebit!!
> 
> these colors are EVERYTHING!!
> 
> love these shoes, they are Duilio correct? I have a purse from the Duilio collection and it looks like this.



Hi immigratty thank you. 
I'm not savvy as to names of collections. But I'm sure you know! &#128512;


----------



## immigratty

Johnpauliegal said:


> Hi immigratty thank you.
> I'm not savvy as to names of collections. But I'm sure you know! &#55357;&#56832;



haha, only know the names of the collections I have / love. I try to help ppl out on the name that Gucci, and 6 times out of 10 come up short! haha

still striving to get on the PaperTiger level.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

immigratty said:


> haha, only know the names of the collections I have / love. I try to help ppl out on the name that Gucci, and 6 times out of 10 come up short! haha
> 
> still striving to get on the PaperTiger level.



&#128516;

I received the last (lol) of my Gucci items today. I'm very excited. Here's the box lol.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

And here she is lol. &#128516;&#128525;
I can't believe that Gucci had a this bag on sale at half price.


----------



## tweetie1288

Johnpauliegal said:


> And here she is lol. &#128516;&#128525;
> I can't believe that Gucci had a this bag on sale at half price.



Wow that's awesome. Enjoy!!


----------



## Johnpauliegal

tweetie1288 said:


> Wow that's awesome. Enjoy!!



Thank you tweeter. &#128516;


----------



## inginga

My first Gucci bag and scarf (Nikky) - already preparing for the fall  Do you like my choice? Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

inginga said:


> My first Gucci bag and scarf (Nikky) - already preparing for the fall  Do you like my choice? Thanks for letting me share.




I love your choices!! Wear them well!  &#128512;
Great choice for your first bag!! &#128512;


----------



## ayumiken

This is great. So elegant and very attractive.  I love your choice too.  Can be worn comfortably without any hassle just like for parties putting some little items for girls. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## mashedpotato

inginga said:


> My first Gucci bag and scarf (Nikky) - already preparing for the fall  Do you like my choice? Thanks for letting me share.


You absolutely have great taste of choice. Both looks very gorgeous.


----------



## inginga

*Johnpauliegal, ayumiken, mashedpotato* Thank you a lot


----------



## cafecreme15

My new small swing tote in taupe with pink interior purchased at Gucci on the Rue Saint Honore in Paris. Absolutely loving it! The bag is a perfect size, and can easily be carried in the crook of my arm or on my shoulder. Not to mention the color combination is to die for!


----------



## immigratty

loving all the  new lovelies ladies!


----------



## liberty33r1b

^^stunning bag!


----------



## immigratty

Johnpauliegal said:


> Lmao&#128516;
> That's why I keep pictures on my phone of my little collection; so I can refer to it in deciding what to use because all my stuff is in Gucci boxes and dust bags. lmao.



I do the exact same thing. Have all my bags on my fon...well most.


----------



## Shopgirl1996

deltalady said:


> Just received my new Swing mini wallet



Congrats on your beautiful wallet! How have you been liking it so far? Do you find it very useful? Just wanted to know because I am considering getting one. TIA!


----------



## mkr

Sorry


----------



## mkr

Okay my first reveal. I hope this works. My bamboo flora shopper.


----------



## NiaRyn

mkr said:


> Okay my first reveal. I hope this works. My bamboo flora shopper.
> 
> Congratulations. That is a pretty bag!


----------



## NiaRyn

mkr said:


> Okay my first reveal. I hope this works. My bamboo flora shopper.
> 
> View attachment 3084965
> View attachment 3084966
> View attachment 3084967



Congratulations. That is a pretty bag! Makes me smile just looking at it


----------



## NiaRyn

mkr said:


> Okay my first reveal. I hope this works. My bamboo flora shopper.
> 
> Congratulations. That is a pretty bag! Makes me smile just looking at it


----------



## mkr

Wait there's more... My new leather rania!


----------



## applecidered

mkr said:


> Wait there's more... My new leather rania!
> 
> View attachment 3084979


Wow gorgeous! I saw that during the sale and was sooooo tempted to pull the trigger! Beautiful bag.


----------



## immigratty

Just scored this Guccissima wallet at the Gucci outlet in Rosemont, IL [right outside of Chicago]. Most of my wallets do not have enough card slots for me [this one actually doesn't have enough really, need 3 additional on credit card side, and 5 additional on "other" card side, but good enough] I only had one wallet that had a sufficient number... and it was pretty beat down, been using it for years.  Without further ado, inside, and outside of the large wallet, which may even be more of a clutch than a wallet. I also love that it opens all the way and folds all the way flat instead of having to dig inside the wallet. 

Outside brown Guccissima leather: 







Inside of the wallet: 






please excuse all of my loyalty cards, I pretty much have every loyalty card there is. these are only the cards that don't allow me to use my phone number to redeem my points.


----------



## Dorf

immigratty said:


> Just scored this Guccissima wallet at the Gucci outlet in Rosemont, IL [right outside of Chicago]. Most of my wallets do not have enough card slots for me [this one actually doesn't have enough really, need 3 additional on credit card side, and 5 additional on "other" card side, but good enough] I only had one wallet that had a sufficient number... and it was pretty beat down, been using it for years.  Without further ado, inside, and outside of the large wallet, which may even be more of a clutch than a wallet. I also love that it opens all the way and folds all the way flat instead of having to dig inside the wallet.
> 
> Outside brown Guccissima leather:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside of the wallet:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> please excuse all of my loyalty cards, I pretty much have every loyalty card there is. these are only the cards that don't allow me to use my phone number to redeem my points.


Great wallet!


----------



## papertiger

immigratty said:


> Just scored this Guccissima wallet at the Gucci outlet in Rosemont, IL [right outside of Chicago]. Most of my wallets do not have enough card slots for me [this one actually doesn't have enough really, need 3 additional on credit card side, and 5 additional on "other" card side, but good enough] I only had one wallet that had a sufficient number... and it was pretty beat down, been using it for years.  Without further ado, inside, and outside of the large wallet, which may even be more of a clutch than a wallet. I also love that it opens all the way and folds all the way flat instead of having to dig inside the wallet.
> 
> Outside brown Guccissima leather:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside of the wallet:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> please excuse all of my loyalty cards, I pretty much have every loyalty card there is. these are only the cards that don't allow me to use my phone number to redeem my points.



That's a great find, in brown Guccissima too, so lucky.  You certainly have quite a few cards my dear, now you can see them all quickly


----------



## papertiger

So many fantastic reveals while I've been away  



Johnpauliegal said:


> Today I went to Saks to see if I could grab another Gucci treasure. &#55357;&#56836;
> As there wasn't any sales I could see, I went to the shoe department in the 8th floor and found a pair of Gucci Leather Studded Drivers in my size &#55357;&#56836;
> They were originally $670 and on sale for $270; however I had a few coupons I received in the mail with my prior purchases, and the SA tried the code on one of the coupons and it worked. So I got these shoes with an additional $25 off! &#55357;&#56836;



So special and totally cool



Ghi85 said:


> Two weeks old   metallic Soho shoulder bag.





Johnpauliegal said:


> These shoes were originally $675, on sale for $339; and with the 40% off I paid $219.93 with the tax!! &#55357;&#56836;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now these shoes were originally $525, on sale for $259; and with 40% off they came out to only $168.03!!! &#55357;&#56836;



Both pairs are great. The second pair are an absolute bargain too.



Johnpauliegal said:


> And here she is lol. &#55357;&#56836;&#55357;&#56845;
> I can't believe that Gucci had a this bag on sale at half price.



I can't either, and sooo much better than the picture too



inginga said:


> My first Gucci bag and scarf (Nikky) - already preparing for the fall  Do you like my choice? Thanks for letting me share.



Love your choice, classic Gucci



cafecreme15 said:


> My new small swing tote in taupe with pink interior purchased at Gucci on the Rue Saint Honore in Paris. Absolutely loving it! The bag is a perfect size, and can easily be carried in the crook of my arm or on my shoulder. Not to mention the color combination is to die for!



Great bag, and so practical - not to mention such a pretty and practical cw


----------



## papertiger

mkr said:


> Okay my first reveal. I hope this works. My bamboo flora shopper.
> 
> View attachment 3084965
> View attachment 3084966
> View attachment 3084967



As I mentioned in the Flora Club, this is a very special bag, I hope you will have it 'forever'. 



mkr said:


> Wait there's more... My new leather rania!
> 
> View attachment 3084979



...and this is an amazing design too, very classy and cool


----------



## mkr

Oh I will have them all forever. I never get rid of my bags.  I love the flora so much I think I need it white.  [emoji39]


----------



## immigratty

Dorf said:


> Great wallet!



thanx so much, I am in love. the old one was so raggedy, it was getting embarassing to even pull it out, especially such nice bags haha.



papertiger said:


> That's a great find, in brown Guccissima too, so lucky.  You certainly have quite a few cards my dear, now you can see them all quickly



yes, I really love this, I don't know why, it is so hard to find a wallet that has the double card slots. I know the avg person probably doesn't have more than 5 credit cards..but there are so many other cards that ppl carry around as well, honestly, the "non credit card" tally is far greater than the credit card...we want to see those too!


----------



## deltalady

Shopgirl1996 said:


> Congrats on your beautiful wallet! How have you been liking it so far? Do you find it very useful? Just wanted to know because I am considering getting one. TIA!



Yes, I do. It holds everything I need and it's not bulky like a full size wallet. The only thing I don't like is that the bill slot is so deep, sometimes I "lose" dollars in it. But it is not often that I even carry bills so it's not a deal breaker.


----------



## Shopgirl1996

deltalady said:


> Yes, I do. It holds everything I need and it's not bulky like a full size wallet. The only thing I don't like is that the bill slot is so deep, sometimes I "lose" dollars in it. But it is not often that I even carry bills so it's not a deal breaker.



Thanks so much for getting back to me!

Good to hear that you like it!


----------



## Chanelconvert

Ta daaaa!
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
got this from the Nordstrom anniversary sale. It didn't come with the dust bag but it's ok.


----------



## D.Q.

5th Anniversary gift from my hubby. My second Gucci bag and I hope this one gets used more than my Boston.


----------



## mkr

D.Q. said:


> View attachment 3091020
> 
> 
> 5th Anniversary gift from my hubby. My second Gucci bag and I hope this one gets used more than my Boston.


Very nice!  Congratulations on your 5th!


----------



## papertiger

Chanelconvert said:


> Ta daaaa!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3087866
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> got this from the Nordstrom anniversary sale. It didn't come with the dust bag but it's ok.



Congratulations very sweet 



D.Q. said:


> View attachment 3091020
> 
> 
> 5th Anniversary gift from my hubby. My second Gucci bag and I hope this one gets used more than my Boston.



Classic beauty, love it


----------



## allyloupuppy

I got these a few months ago, yippee! !


----------



## Wudge

allyloupuppy said:


> I got these a few months ago, yippee! !



Very nice indeed, I love your taste.


----------



## allyloupuppy

Wudge said:


> Very nice indeed, I love your taste.



Thanks Wudge   !


----------



## diordesert99

After going back and forth between this and a disco, then having to exchange a dented bag for a pristine one... finally got my perfect little neutral bag


----------



## papertiger

allyloupuppy said:


> I got these a few months ago, yippee! !



Love your choices *ally*



lee85718 said:


> After going back and forth between this and a disco, then having to exchange a dented bag for a pristine one... finally got my perfect little neutral bag



Glad you found the perfect one in the end


----------



## allyloupuppy

papertiger said:


> Love your choices *ally*
> 
> 
> 
> Glad you found the perfect one in the end



Thanks papertiger


----------



## allyloupuppy

lee85718 said:


> After going back and forth between this and a disco, then having to exchange a dented bag for a pristine one... finally got my perfect little neutral bag



Its beautiful!!


----------



## tweetie1288

lee85718 said:


> After going back and forth between this and a disco, then having to exchange a dented bag for a pristine one... finally got my perfect little neutral bag



Nice. Glad it worked out.


----------



## Bugswebsho

Good Idea.


----------



## missboo1986

Heard about the price increase that happened on the 31st in Canada from a fellow TPFer and snatched this beauty up that I've been eyeing ever since it was released


----------



## missboo1986

Not the best lighting, but boy is she a beauty! Love the studs and silver hardware


----------



## applecidered

missboo1986 said:


> Not the best lighting, but boy is she a beauty! Love the studs and silver hardware


Gorgeous!


----------



## myluvofbags

missboo1986 said:


> Not the best lighting, but boy is she a beauty! Love the studs and silver hardware



Sweet.   The studs are a nice touch.


----------



## hellokimmiee

Got this baby at the Labor Day sale


----------



## hellokimmiee

And this one too &#128522;


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Beautiful additions to your collection Kimmie! &#128512;

Oh and thanks for uploading the pictures of the Labpr Day sale at the outlets. &#128512;


----------



## citruses

missboo1986 said:


> Heard about the price increase that happened on the 31st in Canada from a fellow TPFer and snatched this beauty up that I've been eyeing ever since it was released



Oh no! I was considering buying a disco bag in August but wanted to wait for Sept. 

Pretty pretty bag btw.


----------



## papertiger

*Where have I been?!*




missboo1986 said:


> Not the best lighting, but boy is she a beauty! Love the studs and silver hardware



OMG, this is so 'rock', I love it! 



hellokimmiee said:


> Got this baby at the Labor Day sale






hellokimmiee said:


> And this one too &#55357;&#56842;



Cute as buttons, congratulations on both, my Niece would kill for them both, I think they're FAB too


----------



## papertiger

New !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Shoes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! New 

Gucci Made to Measure, bespoke Brogues and Amstel Goat Hair Clogs


----------



## Wudge

papertiger said:


> New !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Shoes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! New
> 
> Gucci Made to Measure, bespoke Brogues and Amstel Goat Hair Clogs



You got the clogs! They really are something special aren't they? Love that hardware!


----------



## papertiger

Wudge said:


> You got the clogs! They really are something special aren't they? Love that hardware!




They are _amazing_!

BTW, they don't feel like other clogs, they are _completely_ padded inside, the back strap is totally adjustable and they have the diamond pattern on the non-slip soles


----------



## averagejoe

papertiger said:


> New !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Shoes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! New
> 
> Gucci Made to Measure, bespoke Brogues and Amstel Goat Hair Clogs



Wow! I really like the Brogues! They have 3 different colours of hand-stained leather!


----------



## papertiger

averagejoe said:


> Wow! I really like the Brogues! They have 3 different colours of hand-stained leather!



You can order which_ever_ colours or skins you like in what ever order. Made to measure, then choose your laces (you get a spare pair too - I chose leather tipped for both in the lightest colour on the shoes) personalise them. They will also build up the arches or put in an extra leather sock. The shoes come with their own wooden shoe-trees, cleaning kit, including 2 wooden brushes, leather shoe horn, leather covered wooden box with a varnished lid...averagejoe, I think you need a pair too 

Only drawback they took the best part of the year to make, so you may need a spare pair


----------



## averagejoe

papertiger said:


> You can order which_ever_ colours or skins you like in what ever order. Made to measure, then choose your laces (you get a spare pair too - I chose leather tipped for both in the lightest colour on the shoes) personalise them. They will also build up the arches or put in an extra leather sock. The shoes come with their own wooden shoe-trees, cleaning kit, including 2 wooden brushes, leather shoe horn, leather covered wooden box with a varnished lid...averagejoe, I think you need a pair too
> 
> Only drawback they took the best part of the year to make, so you may need a spare pair



Oh! I didn't know that you could customize them to this extent. 

May I please ask how much they cost, and how much time it took from the time you ordered to the time you received the shoes?

Thanks!


----------



## papertiger

averagejoe said:


> Oh! I didn't know that you could customize them to this extent.
> 
> May I please ask how much they cost, and how much time it took from the time you ordered to the time you received the shoes?
> 
> Thanks!



I ordered mine when Frida G was still on the throne. I need to check this still holds true under Alessandro Michele but I think so as when I was there and I was talking about a possible future peoples heads were nodding etc so...

They start at around £1.5K and go up depending of which model of shoe and skins are chosen.  It sounds a lot, but considering what bespoke cost elsewhere it's not bad (although some of those places include making your own foot last) it includes such gorgeous extras, including the amazingly handsome leather covered box. 

They take 4-6 months but if they need further adjustments it can take a few more months, they need to fit _perfectly_ as these are really 'shoes for life'. Gucci will look after them when they need repairs or resoling etc. 

The procedure:
Choose model 
Be measured for model
Choose leather(s)/skins/colours 
Choose laces or hardware colour/finish depending on model 
Choose where you'd like your monogram 
Any special instructions

They give you all the creams, cloths and brushes you need for the colours/skins etc, the wooden shoe trees are specific to the size and width fitting. Everything has the MtoM Bespoke Guccio Gucci script signature  

PM me if you need any more info


----------



## averagejoe

papertiger said:


> I ordered mine when Frida G was still on the throne. I need to check this still holds true under Alessandro Michele but I think so as when I was there and I was talking about a possible future peoples heads were nodding etc so...
> 
> They start at around £1.5K and go up depending of which model of shoe and skins are chosen.  It sounds a lot, but considering what bespoke cost elsewhere it's not bad (although some of those places include making your own foot last) it includes such gorgeous extras, including the amazingly handsome leather covered box.
> 
> They take 4-6 months but if they need further adjustments it can take a few more months, they need to fit _perfectly_ as these are really 'shoes for life'. Gucci will look after them when they need repairs or resoling etc.
> 
> The procedure:
> Choose model
> Be measured for model
> Choose leather(s)/skins/colours
> Choose laces or hardware colour/finish depending on model
> Choose where you'd like your monogram
> Any special instructions
> 
> They give you all the creams, cloths and brushes you need for the colours/skins etc, the wooden shoe trees are specific to the size and width fitting. Everything has the MtoM Bespoke Guccio Gucci script signature
> 
> PM me if you need any more info



Thanks PaperTiger! The price is great for made-to-measure, but they would be the priciest shoes I've ever purchased!


----------



## Tuned83

Present from my husband. He saw my old make up bag was knackered and he went and got me a new one. Leather is soft


----------



## papertiger

Tuned83 said:


> Present from my husband. He saw my old make up bag was knackered and he went and got me a new one. Leather is soft
> View attachment 3134958



Beautiful colour, it's like warm


----------



## Livia1

Tuned83 said:


> Present from my husband. He saw my old make up bag was knackered and he went and got me a new one. Leather is soft
> View attachment 3134958




What a sweet husband!
And what a gorgeous and happy colour.
Many congrats.


----------



## myluvofbags

Tuned83 said:


> Present from my husband. He saw my old make up bag was knackered and he went and got me a new one. Leather is soft
> View attachment 3134958



How thoughtful of him to notice.   Great color will be easy to find in your bags.


----------



## GhstDreamer

papertiger said:


> New !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Shoes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! New
> 
> Gucci Made to Measure, bespoke Brogues and Amstel Goat Hair Clogs



Huge congrats! They are a stunning pair! Even from the pics, I can tell the craftsmanship that went to creating those shoes. Have you worn them out yet?


----------



## papertiger

GhstDreamer said:


> Huge congrats! They are a stunning pair! Even from the pics, I can tell the craftsmanship that went to creating those shoes. Have you worn them out yet?



 Thanks *GhstDreamer*

The most amazing shoes I've ever seen or worn, but then I think proper men's shoes are constructed better than most ladies anyway. 

It's been non-stop rain here so I haven't worn them out out, apart from a walk in the park. My SA told me that for the first couple of days of wearing out to pick dry days until the leather soles have built a barrier on the leather and are no longer porous. I hope I explained that correctly ha ha .


----------



## GhstDreamer

papertiger said:


> Thanks *GhstDreamer*
> 
> The most amazing shoes I've ever seen or worn, but then I think proper men's shoes are constructed better than most ladies anyway.
> 
> It's been non-stop rain here so I haven't worn them out out, apart from a walk in the park.* My SA told me that for the first couple of days of wearing out to pick dry days until the leather soles have built a barrier on the leather and are no longer porous.* I hope I explained that correctly ha ha .



I learned something new! I ruined quite a few brand new leather soled shoes by wearing them when the pavement was still wet. Thanks for the advice!


----------



## papertiger

GhstDreamer said:


> I learned something new! I ruined quite a few brand new leather soled shoes by wearing them when the pavement was still wet. Thanks for the advice!






More naughtiness in the store today and 'in store' for all Gucci lovers tomorrow (DBF hovering )


----------



## papertiger

All the way from Milan, last pair in my size in Europe!






3 pairs of shoes in 9 days, naughty naughty


----------



## immigratty

Tuned83 said:


> Present from my husband. He saw my old make up bag was knackered and he went and got me a new one. Leather is soft
> View attachment 3134958



very cute, I love this color



papertiger said:


> All the way from Milan, last pair in my size in Europe!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3 pairs of shoes in 9 days, naughty naughty



ok these are TDF, horsebit is one of my top three all time Gucci faves, along with stirrup, and BTH. there are SOOOOOOOOOOO GUCCI!!!!


----------



## papertiger

immigratty said:


> ok these are TDF, horsebit is one of my top three all time Gucci faves, along with stirrup, and BTH. there are SOOOOOOOOOOO GUCCI!!!!





Thanks *immigratty*


----------



## anasanfran

papertiger said:


> New !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Shoes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! New
> 
> Gucci Made to Measure, bespoke Brogues and Amstel Goat Hair Clogs




LOVE, LOVE those clogs!! Beautiful, PT! Congrats and I want a pair!!!!!


----------



## anasanfran

cafecreme15 said:


> My new small swing tote in taupe with pink interior purchased at Gucci on the Rue Saint Honore in Paris. Absolutely loving it! The bag is a perfect size, and can easily be carried in the crook of my arm or on my shoulder. Not to mention the color combination is to die for!



Now _*THAT*_ is a beautiful bag!! I just love the leather and the size is perfect. Stunning!! Congrats to you!! You have enabled me to add this to my Wish List!!


----------



## Wudge

anasanfran said:


> love, love those clogs!! Beautiful, pt! Congrats and i want a pair!!!!!



+1


----------



## papertiger

anasanfran said:


> LOVE, LOVE those clogs!! Beautiful, PT! Congrats and I want a pair!!!!!





Wudge said:


> +1



Thanks guys

If nothing else, AM has actually realised women need to walk, stand all day and run around in their shoes, the clogs are so comfortable.

They are also a work of art, the Rolls-Royce of clogs


----------



## cafecreme15

anasanfran said:


> Now _*THAT*_ is a beautiful bag!! I just love the leather and the size is perfect. Stunning!! Congrats to you!! You have enabled me to add this to my Wish List!!



Thank you so much! I have been using the bag nonstop since I purchased it...I highly recommend it


----------



## GhstDreamer

papertiger said:


> All the way from Milan, last pair in my size in Europe!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3 pairs of shoes in 9 days, naughty naughty



I'm sure they are all worth it!!! These are the prettiest pair of clogs I've seen with the horsebit detailing and lined with fur - they look so warm and comfy.


----------



## papertiger

GhstDreamer said:


> I'm sure they are all worth it!!! These are the prettiest pair of clogs I've seen with the horsebit detailing and lined with fur - they look so warm and comfy.



Thank you *GhstDreamer* 

I hope it's not raining tomorrow, I want to wear them


----------



## lov3prada

Hello everybody [emoji4]
I'm new here I would like to show you my new Gucci soho bag and wallet from the Shanghai collection 

I bought both of the items at my holidays in Saudi Arabia 
In the summer


----------



## allyloupuppy

lov3prada said:


> Hello everybody [emoji4]
> I'm new here I would like to show you my new Gucci soho bag and wallet from the Shanghai collection
> 
> I bought both of the items at my holidays in Saudi Arabia
> In the summer
> 
> View attachment 3150326
> View attachment 3150328
> View attachment 3150329
> View attachment 3150330



beautiful !!


----------



## dotty8

lov3prada said:


> Hello everybody [emoji4]
> I'm new here I would like to show you my new Gucci soho bag and wallet from the Shanghai collection
> 
> I bought both of the items at my holidays in Saudi Arabia
> In the summer
> 
> View attachment 3150326
> View attachment 3150328
> View attachment 3150329
> View attachment 3150330


 
I love the wallet


----------



## hellokimmiee

My latest sale purchases! 








Loving this lining.


----------



## Wudge

hellokimmiee said:


> My latest sale purchases!
> 
> View attachment 3153822
> 
> View attachment 3153823
> 
> View attachment 3153824
> 
> 
> Loving this lining.
> 
> View attachment 3153825



Wonderful haul, congratulations!


----------



## applecidered

hellokimmiee said:


> My latest sale purchases!
> 
> View attachment 3153822
> 
> View attachment 3153823
> 
> View attachment 3153824
> 
> 
> Loving this lining.
> 
> View attachment 3153825


Love that red blazer! Now I want one


----------



## papertiger

lov3prada said:


> Hello everybody [emoji4]
> I'm new here I would like to show you my new Gucci soho bag and wallet from the Shanghai collection
> 
> I bought both of the items at my holidays in Saudi Arabia
> In the summer
> 
> View attachment 3150326
> View attachment 3150328
> View attachment 3150329
> View attachment 3150330



Both very pretty 



hellokimmiee said:


> My latest sale purchases!
> 
> View attachment 3153822
> 
> View attachment 3153823
> 
> View attachment 3153824
> 
> 
> Loving this lining.
> 
> View attachment 3153825



All fabulous

BTW, your jacket and my silk top would be a match made in -heaven, it's made from the same silk print


----------



## ctk

Lovely...


----------



## immigratty

beautiful pieces everyone!


----------



## hellokimmiee

Thanks for the compliments everyone! 




papertiger said:


> Both very pretty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All fabulous
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, your jacket and my silk top would be a match made in -heaven, it's made from the same silk print




Ahh, I didn't see any in my store but I'm sure it's gorgeous!


----------



## hellokimmiee

Went back to the sale because I just couldn't resist [emoji4] & got three pairs of pants 

Cady stretch skinny trousers in Natural White  




These silk cuffed trousers in a lovely taupe color. It's a size too big but I figure my tailor can work something out. It was 70% off so I just couldn't say no.




& the piece de resistance




Crazy and not my usual style but the sparkle got to me. 

I was happy they let me keep the hangers too, I was told last time they never give them out.


----------



## UpTime

hellokimmiee said:


> My latest sale purchases!
> 
> View attachment 3153822
> 
> View attachment 3153823
> 
> View attachment 3153824
> 
> 
> Loving this lining.
> 
> View attachment 3153825



The red shoes are so tall for me, I love the blue & your blazer more. Great purchases. Enjoy. Look like you are so ready for Fall


----------



## Venessa84

I haven't bought a Gucci bag in years but always loved the look of those bamboo handles and love anything yellow. My only issue is the little tiny dents which I'm assuming it's from how it was stored because the handles were standing up in the box.  Unfortunately, it's the last one in this color.  I'm hoping with use they go away. Presenting the Mini Bamboo Shopper...


----------



## hellokimmiee

Venessa84 said:


> I haven't bought a Gucci bag in years but always loved the look of those bamboo handles and love anything yellow. My only issue is the little tiny dents which I'm assuming it's from how it was stored because the handles were standing up in the box.  Unfortunately, it's the last one in this color.  I'm hoping with use they go away. Presenting the Mini Bamboo Shopper...




Omg this bag is adorable & I love this color! Yellow is my favorite! 

I think the indentations may come out with use. I know I've had leather handles bend out of shape and I have been able to bend them back. Maybe try laying the bag flat & putting a book or something heavy where the dent is & see if you can push it out?


----------



## Venessa84

hellokimmiee said:


> Omg this bag is adorable & I love this color! Yellow is my favorite!
> 
> I think the indentations may come out with use. I know I've had leather handles bend out of shape and I have been able to bend them back. Maybe try laying the bag flat & putting a book or something heavy where the dent is & see if you can push it out?



Thank you!  And what a great idea.  I'm going to try that.


----------



## dotty8

Gucci luggage tag in powder pink


----------



## allyloupuppy

dotty8 said:


> Gucci luggage tag in powder pink



Pretty


----------



## papertiger

hellokimmiee said:


> Went back to the sale because I just couldn't resist [emoji4] & got three pairs of pants
> 
> Cady stretch skinny trousers in Natural White
> 
> View attachment 3155511
> 
> 
> These silk cuffed trousers in a lovely taupe color. It's a size too big but I figure my tailor can work something out. It was 70% off so I just couldn't say no.
> 
> View attachment 3155512
> 
> 
> & the piece de resistance
> 
> View attachment 3155514
> 
> 
> Crazy and not my usual style but the sparkle got to me.
> 
> I was happy they let me keep the hangers too, I was told last time they never give them out.



I like them all but of course I  the 'crazy' ones, they are really rather beautiful and very Italian 



Venessa84 said:


> I haven't bought a Gucci bag in years but always loved the look of those bamboo handles and love anything yellow. My only issue is the little tiny dents which I'm assuming it's from how it was stored because the handles were standing up in the box.  Unfortunately, it's the last one in this color.  I'm hoping with use they go away. Presenting the Mini Bamboo Shopper...



I think you did the right thing in getting the colour you really wanted. I hope the dents fall back into shape, I am pretty sure they will eventually 



dotty8 said:


> Gucci luggage tag in powder pink



Wow dotty, I know it's only a little thing, but it's the little extras that make everyday so much prettier and happier 


 Congratulations to everyone with something new to celebrate


----------



## Venessa84

dotty8 said:


> Gucci luggage tag in powder pink


This is so pretty!


----------



## reginatina

Receieved this yesterday. Managed to find a brand new small Vintage Web Original GG Canvas Boston bag in the beige/ebony/brown color. Everyone had the large size, which is way too big for me. I'm loving it and can't wait to use it. I've attached a photo that shows it with my vintage Gucci 1100 watch with the green and red bezel. The watch was a high school graduation gift. Just as a frame of reference, I'm now 41 and I graduated from high school at 15.


----------



## papertiger

reginatina said:


> Receieved this yesterday. Managed to find a brand new small Vintage Web Original GG Canvas Boston bag in the beige/ebony/brown color. Everyone had the large size, which is way too big for me. I'm loving it and can't wait to use it. I've attached a photo that shows it with my vintage Gucci 1100 watch with the green and red bezel. The watch was a high school graduation gift. Just as a frame of reference, I'm now 41 and I graduated from high school at 15.



Oh how perfect! 

That watch is just the coolest thing on the planet too


----------



## reginatina

papertiger said:


> Oh how perfect!
> 
> That watch is just the coolest thing on the planet too


 

Thank you!  I love that watch.  

I apologize for the picture being upside down.  I don't know how that happened.  It was okay when I previewed my post.


----------



## allyloupuppy

reginatina said:


> Receieved this yesterday. Managed to find a brand new small Vintage Web Original GG Canvas Boston bag in the beige/ebony/brown color. Everyone had the large size, which is way too big for me. I'm loving it and can't wait to use it. I've attached a photo that shows it with my vintage Gucci 1100 watch with the green and red bezel. The watch was a high school graduation gift. Just as a frame of reference, I'm now 41 and I graduated from high school at 15.



love these!!!!!!!!


----------



## Venessa84

reginatina said:


> Receieved this yesterday. Managed to find a brand new small Vintage Web Original GG Canvas Boston bag in the beige/ebony/brown color. Everyone had the large size, which is way too big for me. I'm loving it and can't wait to use it. I've attached a photo that shows it with my vintage Gucci 1100 watch with the green and red bezel. The watch was a high school graduation gift. Just as a frame of reference, I'm now 41 and I graduated from high school at 15.


Congrats on finding the size you wanted!  And the watch history is really cool and even cooler that it matches your bag.


----------



## verychic555

Hi,
I'm new to Gucci. I have a range of bags. I Just ordered my first Gucci bag EVER. I'm soooo excited. I don't have her yet but I can't wait. I'll post pics when she is home. Couldn't wait to tell everyone on the gucci board.


----------



## papertiger

verychic555 said:


> Hi,
> I'm new to Gucci. I have a range of bags. I Just ordered my first Gucci bag EVER. I'm soooo excited. I don't have her yet but I can't wait. I'll post pics when she is home. Couldn't wait to tell everyone on the gucci board.


----------



## ladybeaumont

My goodies from the sale:


----------



## tweetie1288

Since I missed the card case from the sale I decided to get this. I finallygot the chain shoulder after a bad shipment from Saks.  First pic is how Saks shipped the bag(without dust bag just a plastic bag over it so it was full of dents and little marks from being tossed around but I managed to snag a second one that was perfect, with box and dust bag.


----------



## verychic555

tweetie1288 said:


> Since I missed the card case from the sale I decided to get this. I finallygot the chain shoulder after a bad shipment from Saks.  First pic is how Saks shipped the bag(without dust bag just a plastic bag over it so it was full of dents and little marks from being tossed around but I managed to snag a second one that was perfect, with box and dust bag.



Would it be possible to show us how it looks on you? I have my eyes on this bag too but I don't think I could go to see it in person any time soon.


----------



## tweetie1288

verychic555 said:


> Would it be possible to show us how it looks on you? I have my eyes on this bag too but I don't think I could go to see it in person any time soon.



Does this help?  I'm 5 1 and 105 pounds..


----------



## hellokimmiee

Christmas presents to myself (: 




Also got these a month ago but never posted:








All I need now are some rain boots!


----------



## Johnpauliegal

ladybeaumont said:


> My goodies from the sale:
> 
> View attachment 3208068



What a beautiful selection!  Enjoy your purchases! &#128512;



tweetie1288 said:


> Since I missed the card case from the sale I decided to get this. I finallygot the chain shoulder after a bad shipment from Saks.  First pic is how Saks shipped the bag(without dust bag just a plastic bag over it so it was full of dents and little marks from being tossed around but I managed to snag a second one that was perfect, with box and dust bag.


Yes Saks has a bit to be desired lately. So glad you were able to snatch up another bag. It's beautiful! &#128512;


----------



## Johnpauliegal

hellokimmiee said:


> Christmas presents to myself (:
> 
> View attachment 3217633
> 
> 
> Also got these a month ago but never posted:
> 
> View attachment 3217627
> 
> View attachment 3217631
> 
> View attachment 3217632
> 
> 
> All I need now are some rain boots!



Boy, someone did alot of shopping!&#128512;  Great selections!  Enjoy your purchases.


----------



## immigratty

I have been lusting after the lady stirrup in Burgundy/Cherry for years, and since this is from the A/W 2013 collection, it has been pretty much unavailable EVERYWHERE for years. well somehow my soon to be Ex Husband came across this bag, and well, Santa came early this year. I was so excited I had to take pics and share. 

Cherry [ombre] bags, 

Left to Right: Gucci Lady Stirrup Top Handle Bag, Duilio Horsebit Top Handle, Stirrup Top Handle


----------



## baghagg

Gucci Christmas Day bonus gift!   Open today until 6pm


----------



## Mz Steph

I got these trio this Christmas


----------



## hellokimmiee

immigratty said:


> I have been lusting after the lady stirrup in Burgundy/Cherry for years, and since this is from the A/W 2013 collection, it has been pretty much unavailable EVERYWHERE for years. well somehow my soon to be Ex Husband came across this bag, and well, Santa came early this year. I was so excited I had to take pics and share.
> 
> Cherry [ombre] bags,
> 
> Left to Right: Gucci Lady Stirrup Top Handle Bag, Duilio Horsebit Top Handle, Stirrup Top Handle




These are divine! I think I just found my new obsession [emoji7]


----------



## immigratty

hellokimmiee said:


> These are divine! I think I just found my new obsession [emoji7]



thx so much. I loooooooovvveee Gucci


----------



## Chanelconvert

Got this for Christmas.


----------



## Chanelconvert

Size comparison with Chanel woc (half moon).


----------



## Livia1

Chanelconvert said:


> Got this for Christmas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3225285




Gorgeous!
You are going to love this bag so much [emoji4]
Many congrats and enjoy using it!


----------



## Azmeg

Blooms Zip Around Wallet- a nice find under the tree this year. I was thoroughly surprised by my husband as he doesn't quite "get" my love of bags (it baffles him why you'd need more than one and why they are so expensive) but it is much appreciated. My old wallet didn't fit in my Soho Disco bag and this is the perfect size.


----------



## Chanelconvert

Livia1 said:


> Gorgeous!
> You are going to love this bag so much [emoji4]
> Many congrats and enjoy using it!




Thank you Livia1. Just waiting for an opportunity to use it.


----------



## monksmom

Azmeg said:


> Blooms Zip Around Wallet- a nice find under the tree this year. I was thoroughly surprised by my husband as he doesn't quite "get" my love of bags (it baffles him why you'd need more than one and why they are so expensive) but it is much appreciated. My old wallet didn't fit in my Soho Disco bag and this is the perfect size.



The Blooms Zip Around Wallet is absolutely stunning!  Congrats on the beautiful gift.


----------



## canyongirl

Azmeg said:


> Blooms Zip Around Wallet- a nice find under the tree this year. I was thoroughly surprised by my husband as he doesn't quite "get" my love of bags (it baffles him why you'd need more than one and why they are so expensive) but it is much appreciated. My old wallet didn't fit in my Soho Disco bag and this is the perfect size.


Such a lovely wallet.  Your hubby did good


----------



## allyloupuppy

Chanelconvert said:


> Got this for Christmas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3225285



Its beautiful!!


----------



## tweetie1288

tweetie1288 said:


> Since I missed the card case from the sale I decided to get this. I finallygot the chain shoulder after a bad shipment from Saks.  First pic is how Saks shipped the bag(without dust bag just a plastic bag over it so it was full of dents and little marks from being tossed around but I managed to snag a second one that was perfect, with box and dust bag.



Hmm I just took a good look at the card case and it seems like one side is off.there's a little crease at the end not sure if it's a defect? Below are the pics of both side. One side is more even.


----------



## applecidered

tweetie1288 said:


> Hmm I just took a good look at the card case and it seems like one side is off.there's a little crease at the end not sure if it's a defect? Below are the pics of both side. One side is more even.


Honestly I couldn't even tell. If you're not happy with it then you can always return it or possibly gift it.


----------



## tweetie1288

applecidered said:


> Honestly I couldn't even tell. If you're not happy with it then you can always return it or possibly gift it.



Thanks. I'll probably just keep it


----------



## Trudysmom

Here is my first Gucci. I am very happy with the red and pink colors.


----------



## baghagg

Trudysmom said:


> Here is my first Gucci. I am very happy with the red and pink colors.



I love this. .  Can we get some mod shots, trying to envision is proportion.   What is the price,  if you don't mind?


----------



## Trudysmom

Azmeg said:


> Blooms Zip Around Wallet- a nice find under the tree this year. I was thoroughly surprised by my husband as he doesn't quite "get" my love of bags (it baffles him why you'd need more than one and why they are so expensive) but it is much appreciated. My old wallet didn't fit in my Soho Disco bag and this is the perfect size.


Very pretty wallet!


----------



## immigratty

Trudysmom said:


> Here is my first Gucci. I am very happy with the red and pink colors.



Beauty is her name!


----------



## Sunfeather

Happy owner of this Gucci bag since yesterday. &#10084;


----------



## hellokimmiee

Sunfeather said:


> Happy owner of this Gucci bag since yesterday. [emoji173]




Yum! I've been lusting after this exact bag [emoji7]


----------



## Sunfeather

hellokimmiee said:


> Yum! I've been lusting after this exact bag [emoji7]



Go for the bag &#128521;....the Nubuck leather is fantastic!


----------



## Trudysmom

Sunfeather said:


> Happy owner of this Gucci bag since yesterday. &#10084;


Beautiful bag.


----------



## immigratty

Sunfeather said:


> Happy owner of this Gucci bag since yesterday. &#10084;



I love this bag and I love this color. it's going to be great all year, but most especially in fall


----------



## Sunfeather

immigratty said:


> I love this bag and I love this color. it's going to be great all year, but most especially in fall



Yes, I thought a bag for around the year &#128522; ....but in summer are other bags which are happy to get fresh air &#128521;


----------



## Trudysmom

Sunfeather said:


> Yes, I thought a bag for around the year &#55357;&#56842; ....but in summer are other bags which are happy to get fresh air &#55357;&#56841;


Yes, all year or fall. Such a pretty bag.


----------



## Sunfeather

Trudysmom said:


> Yes, all year or fall. Such a pretty bag.



Thank you! &#10084;


----------



## Straight-Laced

marvellous minty Marmont pumps


----------



## hellokimmiee

Straight-Laced said:


> marvellous minty Marmont pumps




To die for!


----------



## Trudysmom

Straight-Laced said:


> marvellous minty Marmont pumps


Very pretty!


----------



## Straight-Laced

Trudysmom said:


> Very pretty!





hellokimmiee said:


> To die for!



Thank you!  Part of me was hoping that I would want to send them back, but they're staying due to their good looks and how comfortable they are


----------



## bernz84

New scarf from the outlets.


----------



## bernz84

Full view


----------



## immigratty

straight-laced said:


> marvellous minty marmont pumps



looooooooooooooove theeeeeeeese


----------



## johannamaria

My latest purchase Gucci Mini Backpack Bamboo with Tassels PINK totally in&#128150;&#128150;&#128150;&#128525;


----------



## Venessa84

johannamaria said:


> My latest purchase Gucci Mini Backpack Bamboo with Tassels PINK totally in&#128150;&#128150;&#128150;&#128525;


I saw the bigger version and it sure is a beautiful backpack!  Enjoy it!!


----------



## johannamaria

Venessa84 said:


> I saw the bigger version and it sure is a beautiful backpack!  Enjoy it!!


Thank You


----------



## S00

Ordered this yesterday afternoon, and it arrived this morning  took it out this afternoon. Love it perfect size for me.


----------



## anthrosphere

johannamaria said:


> My latest purchase Gucci Mini Backpack Bamboo with Tassels PINK totally in&#128150;&#128150;&#128150;&#128525;



SOOOO BEAUTIFUL!! I am in love with those extra-long tassels! Gorgeous color too, enjoy!



S00 said:


> Ordered this yesterday afternoon, and it arrived this morning  took it out this afternoon. Love it perfect size for me.



The leather looks Ah-MAZING and sooo soft. Gorgeous!


----------



## johannamaria

anthrosphere said:


> SOOOO BEAUTIFUL!! I am in love with those extra-long tassels! Gorgeous color too, enjoy!
> 
> 
> 
> The leather looks Ah-MAZING and sooo soft. Gorgeous!


 Thank you


----------



## papertiger

Straight-Laced said:


> marvellous minty Marmont pumps







bernz84 said:


> New scarf from the outlets.



Beautiful 



johannamaria said:


> My latest purchase Gucci Mini Backpack Bamboo with Tassels PINK totally in&#128150;&#128150;&#128150;&#128525;



Cute!



S00 said:


> Ordered this yesterday afternoon, and it arrived this morning  took it out this afternoon. Love it perfect size for me.



Classic


----------



## johannamaria

papertiger said:


> Beautiful
> 
> 
> 
> Cute!
> 
> 
> 
> Classic


Thank You


----------



## monksmom

S00 said:


> Ordered this yesterday afternoon, and it arrived this morning  took it out this afternoon. Love it perfect size for me.



Twins, I hope you enjoy this beautiful bag as much as I do.  Congrats!


----------



## monksmom

johannamaria said:


> My latest purchase Gucci Mini Backpack Bamboo with Tassels PINK totally in&#128150;&#128150;&#128150;&#128525;



I love this backpack and the pink is gorgeous!  Congrats!


----------



## johannamaria

monksmom said:


> I love this backpack and the pink is gorgeous!  Congrats!


----------



## love_timeless

Gucci soho coin purse purchased from gucci.com official site- got it today!

This is perfect for holding coins and headphones and any other little odds and ends[emoji4]


----------



## tweetie1288

Aww very cute. Congrats. [emoji1] [emoji1] [emoji173] [emoji173]


----------



## love_timeless

tweetie1288 said:


> Aww very cute. Congrats. [emoji1] [emoji1] [emoji173] [emoji173]




Thank you!


----------



## immigratty

love_timeless said:


> Gucci soho coin purse purchased from gucci.com official site- got it today!
> 
> This is perfect for holding coins and headphones and any other little odds and ends[emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3270439



I love it. I need to purchase a new coin purse, my Dooney coin purse is completely worn, you can barely make out the duck. This might be a consideration.


----------



## amadea88

love_timeless said:


> Gucci soho coin purse purchased from gucci.com official site- got it today!
> 
> This is perfect for holding coins and headphones and any other little odds and ends[emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3270439



Love this, so cute!


----------



## love_timeless

immigratty said:


> I love it. I need to purchase a new coin purse, my Dooney coin purse is completely worn, you can barely make out the duck. This might be a consideration.




It is definitely worth it! It is pricey for a small item but the quality of it appears it will last a very long time


----------



## love_timeless

amadea88 said:


> Love this, so cute!




Thanks!


----------



## monksmom

love_timeless said:


> Gucci soho coin purse purchased from gucci.com official site- got it today!
> 
> This is perfect for holding coins and headphones and any other little odds and ends[emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3270439



Very cute!


----------



## love_timeless

monksmom said:


> Very cute!




Thank you![emoji4]


----------



## GodivaChocolate

My first Gucci purchase, I've always like some styles but never enough to purchase Gucci but when I saw this bad I had to have it...voila


----------



## immigratty

GodivaChocolate said:


> My first Gucci purchase, I've always like some styles but never enough to purchase Gucci but when I saw this bad I had to have it...voila




beautiful. i lobe BTH


----------



## Kalos

My wonderful husband bought me this for Valentine's Day... 
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
 I've been after this for a while, so I'm now a very happy bunny [emoji4]


----------



## papertiger

love_timeless said:


> Gucci soho coin purse purchased from gucci.com official site- got it today!
> 
> This is perfect for holding coins and headphones and any other little odds and ends[emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3270439



Sooooo cute!



GodivaChocolate said:


> My first Gucci purchase, I've always like some styles but never enough to purchase Gucci but when I saw this bad I had to have it...voila



Love this print (and the Rapaci-print too)



Kalos said:


> My wonderful husband bought me this for Valentine's Day...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3273511
> View attachment 3273513
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been after this for a while, so I'm now a very happy bunny [emoji4]



What a sweet thing (and guy!!!!)


----------



## allyloupuppy

Kalos said:


> My wonderful husband bought me this for Valentine's Day...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3273511
> View attachment 3273513
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been after this for a while, so I'm now a very happy bunny [emoji4]



Very pretty


----------



## dotty8

Kalos said:


> My wonderful husband bought me this for Valentine's Day...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3273511
> View attachment 3273513
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been after this for a while, so I'm now a very happy bunny [emoji4]




Congrats, it really is lovely


----------



## immigratty

Kalos said:


> My wonderful husband bought me this for Valentine's Day...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3273511
> View attachment 3273513
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been after this for a while, so I'm now a very happy bunny [emoji4]



LOVE it.


----------



## Kalos

immigratty said:


> LOVE it.







dotty8 said:


> Congrats, it really is lovely







allyloupuppy said:


> Very pretty







papertiger said:


> Sooooo cute!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love this print (and the Rapaci-print too)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a sweet thing (and guy!!!!)




Thanks! I've already started using it [emoji4]


----------



## love_timeless

papertiger said:


> Sooooo cute!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love this print (and the Rapaci-print too)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a sweet thing (and guy!!!!)




Thank you!


----------



## mugenprincess

Kalos said:


> My wonderful husband bought me this for Valentine's Day...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3273511
> View attachment 3273513
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been after this for a while, so I'm now a very happy bunny [emoji4]


Very pretty and congrats! Can this fit credit cards?


----------



## Kalos

mugenprincess said:


> Very pretty and congrats! Can this fit credit cards?




It can, but it is quite small, so you'd only get either cards or keys in there or a key then a couple of cards. I'm using it for my keys and I can just about squeeze my car keys, 3 house keys and a miniature Swiss Army knife.


----------



## Princessaurora

My first Gucci - the GG blooms reversible tote


----------



## papertiger

Princessaurora said:


> My first Gucci - the GG blooms reversible tote





Beautiful shopper _and_ 2 bags for the price of one


----------



## papertiger

Some of my new ggoodies 

The enamel/silver/18K gold bracelet I bought a while ago but never shown the scarf I bought for DF's Valentine (perfect for borrowing  ) It's a re-issue of Accorno's Rapaci print, it's double sided and the silk is so soft (like Hermes' dip-dyes)


----------



## Trudysmom

Princessaurora said:


> My first Gucci - the GG blooms reversible tote


That is a beautiful bag.


----------



## Trudysmom

papertiger said:


> Some of my new ggoodies
> 
> The enamel/silver/18K gold bracelet I bought a while ago but never shown the scarf I bought for DF's Valentine (perfect for borrowing  ) It's a re-issue of Accorno's Rapaci print, it's double sided and the silk is so soft (like Hermes' dip-dyes)


Very pretty!


----------



## Trudysmom

GodivaChocolate said:


> My first Gucci purchase, I've always like some styles but never enough to purchase Gucci but when I saw this bad I had to have it...voila



Your new bag is beautiful.



Kalos said:


> My wonderful husband bought me this for Valentine's Day...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3273511
> View attachment 3273513
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been after this for a while, so I'm now a very happy bunny [emoji4]



What a lovely gift.


----------



## Kalos

Princessaurora said:


> My first Gucci - the GG blooms reversible tote




I love this print, your bag is gorgeous


----------



## noegirl

Princessaurora said:


> My first Gucci - the GG blooms reversible tote



This is freaking gorgeous!!! Congrats! I am toying with getting the tote from the Tian collection... I got the espadrilles and have fallen so hard for the print


----------



## noegirl

papertiger said:


> Some of my new ggoodies
> 
> The enamel/silver/18K gold bracelet I bought a while ago but never shown the scarf I bought for DF's Valentine (perfect for borrowing  ) It's a re-issue of Accorno's Rapaci print, it's double sided and the silk is so soft (like Hermes' dip-dyes)




I love the bracelet... would you consider showing a pic of it on? I am a sucker for anything horse bit!


----------



## Kalos

papertiger said:


> Some of my new ggoodies
> 
> The enamel/silver/18K gold bracelet I bought a while ago but never shown the scarf I bought for DF's Valentine (perfect for borrowing  ) It's a re-issue of Accorno's Rapaci print, it's double sided and the silk is so soft (like Hermes' dip-dyes)




Congrats on your new goodies, do you have any modelling shots of the bracelet? I'd love to see how it looks on the wrist.


----------



## bernz84

papertiger said:


> Some of my new ggoodies
> 
> The enamel/silver/18K gold bracelet I bought a while ago but never shown the scarf I bought for DF's Valentine (perfect for borrowing  ) It's a re-issue of Accorno's Rapaci print, it's double sided and the silk is so soft (like Hermes' dip-dyes)



I love that scarf...oh my god


----------



## Princessaurora

Thanks for your comments, all!


----------



## Princessaurora

noegirl said:


> This is freaking gorgeous!!! Congrats! I am toying with getting the tote from the Tian collection... I got the espadrilles and have fallen so hard for the print



The Tian collection is gorgeous! Can't go wrong with that


----------



## papertiger

noegirl said:


> I love the bracelet... *would you consider showing a pic of it on? *I am a sucker for anything horse bit!





Kalos said:


> Congrats on your new goodies, *do you have any modelling shots of the bracelet? *I'd love to see how it looks on the wrist.



Will do

Away today and tomorrow, so look back on Monday 



bernz84 said:


> I love that scarf...oh my god



It's gorgeous, IRL it's beyond, Accorno is an artistic genius


----------



## papertiger

Kalos said:


> Congrats on your new goodies, do you have any modelling shots of the bracelet? I'd love to see how it looks on the wrist.





noegirl said:


> I love the bracelet... would you consider showing a pic of it on? I am a sucker for anything horse bit!



Horse-bit lovers unite! 

Here's the pic as promised:







...and here channeling Alessandro Michele's funky gucci vision, with vintage Chanel suit with lion-head buttons, Liberty print shirt and Gucci, Accorno Rapaci-print scarf  - if only you could see my green python boots too


----------



## monksmom

Princessaurora said:


> My first Gucci - the GG blooms reversible tote



I love this tote, it's so beautiful!


----------



## Kalos

papertiger said:


> Horse-bit lovers unite!
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the pic as promised:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...and here channeling Alessandro Michele's funky gucci vision, with vintage Chanel suit with lion-head buttons, Liberty print shirt and Gucci, Accorno Rapaci-print scarf  - if only you could see my green python boots too




It's a beautiful piece, congrats.


----------



## noegirl

papertiger said:


> Horse-bit lovers unite!
> 
> Here's the pic as promised:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...and here channeling Alessandro Michele's funky gucci vision, with vintage Chanel suit with lion-head buttons, Liberty print shirt and Gucci, Accorno Rapaci-print scarf  - if only you could see my green python boots too



Oh it's much larger not he wrist than I thought!! Looks amazing with the gloves!


----------



## hellokimmiee

papertiger said:


> Horse-bit lovers unite!
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the pic as promised:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...and here channeling Alessandro Michele's funky gucci vision, with vintage Chanel suit with lion-head buttons, Liberty print shirt and Gucci, Accorno Rapaci-print scarf  - if only you could see my green python boots too




Love the ensemble!


----------



## Auvina15

papertiger said:


> Horse-bit lovers unite!
> 
> Here's the pic as promised:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...and here channeling Alessandro Michele's funky gucci vision, with vintage Chanel suit with lion-head buttons, Liberty print shirt and Gucci, Accorno Rapaci-print scarf  - if only you could see my green python boots too


Oh my that bracelet is TDF! Love love it, it's really unique too!! Love the scarf, very classic! Great shots!!!


----------



## papertiger

Kalos said:


> It's a beautiful piece, congrats.



Thank you, one of my very fave pieces 



noegirl said:


> Oh it's much larger not he wrist than I thought!! Looks amazing with the gloves!



Thank you *noegirl*

It's HUGE. I don't like rings or and jewellery with it except earrings 



hellokimmiee said:


> Love the ensemble!



Thank you, that's very kind



Auvina15 said:


> Oh my that bracelet is TDF! Love love it, it's really unique too!! Love the scarf, very classic! Great shots!!!



Thank you for all your sweet words *Auvina* I do my best


----------



## noegirl

Tian espadrilles ...I'm in love!!!! I'm ready to add an SLG in this print. The packaging is so pretty also


----------



## papertiger

noegirl said:


> Tian espadrilles ...I'm in love!!!! I'm ready to add an SLG in this print. The packaging is so pretty also





So pretty


----------



## Lovetodress

Kalos said:


> My wonderful husband bought me this for Valentine's Day...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3273511
> View attachment 3273513
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been after this for a while, so I'm now a very happy bunny [emoji4]




Love it [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Trudysmom

noegirl said:


> Tian espadrilles ...I'm in love!!!! I'm ready to add an SLG in this print. The packaging is so pretty also


The shoes and packing are so pretty.


----------



## noegirl

papertiger said:


> So pretty



Thank you  I have plenty of Gucci shoes but these are stunning! I'm toying with getting a red disco for the summer. These would pair nicely



Trudysmom said:


> The shoes and packing are so pretty.



Agreed! I love the top of the box!


----------



## papertiger

noegirl said:


> Thank you  I have plenty of Gucci shoes but these are stunning! *I'm toying with getting a red disco for the summer. These would pair nicely
> *
> 
> 
> Agreed! I love the top of the box!



I totally agree, lovely idea


----------



## Sunfeather

I bought today a new Gucci Love. I love blue bags so much and as I saw that the inside is made with finest glossy leather ...I had to buy! &#10084;


----------



## tweetie1288

Wow. This is to die for.  Any pics of the interior? &#128516;&#128515;


----------



## immigratty

Sunfeather said:


> I bought today a new Gucci Love. I love blue bags so much and as I saw that the inside is made with finest glossy leather ...I had to buy! &#10084;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3286645



I LOVE IT. Is this from the "Bamboo daily" collection?


----------



## Sunfeather

tweetie1288 said:


> Wow. This is to die for.  Any pics of the interior? &#128516;&#128515;


Thank you so much! &#10084;
No, not more pics at the moment. Will try tomorrow with day light....now is here 9 in the evening.



immigratty said:


> I LOVE IT. Is this from the "Bamboo daily" collection?



Thank you so much! &#10084;
Oups....I don't know. Perhaps a Lady here from the Forum could tell! &#9786;


----------



## Sunfeather

tweetie1288 said:


> Wow. This is to die for.  Any pics of the interior? &#128516;&#128515;


I tried it &#128522;


----------



## papertiger

Sunfeather said:


> I bought today a new Gucci Love. I love blue bags so much and as I saw that the inside is made with finest glossy leather ...I had to buy! &#10084;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3286645





Sunfeather said:


> I tried it &#128522;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3286696



Exquisite in every detail


----------



## papertiger

Sunfeather said:


> Oups....I don't know. Perhaps a Lady here from the Forum could tell! &#9786;





immigratty said:


> I LOVE IT. Is this from the "Bamboo daily" collection?




It' called the Lady Tassel Top-handle


----------



## Sunfeather

papertiger said:


> Exquisite in every detail


Thank you so much! &#10084;



papertiger said:


> It' called the Lady Tassel Top-handle



Oh good to know! &#10084; Thank you!


----------



## Venessa84

Sunfeather said:


> I bought today a new Gucci Love. I love blue bags so much and as I saw that the inside is made with finest glossy leather ...I had to buy! &#10084;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3286645


This is a beauty! Love the color.  Congrats and enjoy!!


----------



## Sunfeather

Venessa84 said:


> This is a beauty! Love the color.  Congrats and enjoy!!


Thank you! &#10084;


----------



## tetsubean

I finallly got my special order Miss GG Guccissima brown hobo! I ordered her in mid-January and she arrived on Friday , February 26. I contemplated on not opening her until Thursday, March 3rd (my birthday) but I couldn't wait 

This is my first purchase from Gucci.com and I was impressived with the wrapping, etc. I definitely felt "special"! It was worth the wait!


----------



## papertiger

tetsubean said:


> I finallly got my special order Miss GG Guccissima brown hobo! I ordered her in mid-January and she arrived on Friday , February 26. I contemplated on not opening her until Thursday, March 3rd (my birthday) but I couldn't wait
> 
> This is my first purchase from Gucci.com and I was impressived with the wrapping, etc. I definitely felt "special"! It was worth the wait!



Beautiful! Congratulations! You are going to love using this forever


----------



## tetsubean

papertiger said:


> Beautiful! Congratulations! You are going to love using this forever


Thank you! I am pretty excited and can't wait to take her out


----------



## Shiny lv

It's very pretty.... Love the color... Enjoy!!!


----------



## jgodcheergrl

My New Dionysus! OBSESSED is an understatement!


----------



## papertiger

jgodcheergrl said:


> My New Dionysus! OBSESSED is an understatement!




Fabulous! One of my favourite glam variations, congratulations


----------



## rainneday

Here are my new Gucci Espadrilles. If anyone is considering buying them, they are true to size and very comfortable!


----------



## noegirl

rainneday said:


> Here are my new Gucci Espadrilles. If anyone is considering buying them, they are true to size and very comfortable!



Congrats!! I'm obsessed with mine and can't wait to wear them!


----------



## papertiger

rainneday said:


> Here are my new Gucci Espadrilles. If anyone is considering buying them, they are true to size and very comfortable!



Beautiful!


----------



## rainneday

noegirl said:


> Congrats!! I'm obsessed with mine and can't wait to wear them!





papertiger said:


> Beautiful!




Thank you both!  The box is so pretty that I want to leave it out. 

Noegirl, enjoy them! I am waiting for the rain to end here so that I can wear mine!


----------



## noegirl

rainneday said:


> Thank you both!  The box is so pretty that I want to leave it out.
> 
> Noegirl, enjoy them! I am waiting for the rain to end here so that I can wear mine!



Same here! The I love the box and am toying with ordering a tian pouch as well. Enjoy! It snowed here yesterday so I won't be wearing them anytime soon.


----------



## feifei87

My first Gucci reveal! Soho disco and blooms card case &#128522;


----------



## barbee

feifei87 said:


> My first Gucci reveal! Soho disco and blooms card case &#128522;


 
Love it!!! I have the card case in red Blooms and everytime I pull it out of my Disco, I feel that I have a little piece of art in my hands.  It brings great joy, doesn't it?


----------



## ahhgoo

I've been in search for the perfect wallet for a long time. Wandered into Gucci the other day for a look/see and ended up with my very first Gucci purchase! 

Large Soho wallet with 16 card slots from F/W collection I believe. The leather is so soft compared to the newer collection.


----------



## rainneday

noegirl said:


> Same here! The I love the box and am toying with ordering a tian pouch as well. Enjoy! It snowed here yesterday so I won't be wearing them anytime soon.



Ugh, where is Spring?! 

Oh, yes! All of the pieces are so pretty. I am loving the tote, very dangerous collection...


----------



## noegirl

rainneday said:


> Ugh, where is Spring?!
> 
> Oh, yes! All of the pieces are so pretty. I am loving the tote, very dangerous collection...



Agreed!! I guess my concern is that everyone of my SA that I check I with doesn't have the collection in person. Even the Gucci store. I want to touch and feel the pieces hahaha


----------



## noegirl

feifei87 said:


> My first Gucci reveal! Soho disco and blooms card case &#128522;



Congrats!! The blooms and tian collection are perfect!


----------



## papertiger

feifei87 said:


> My first Gucci reveal! Soho disco and blooms card case &#128522;



Loving them both but the Blooms is soooo pretty! 



ahhgoo said:


> I've been in search for the perfect wallet for a long time. Wandered into Gucci the other day for a look/see and ended up with my very first Gucci purchase!
> 
> Large Soho wallet with 16 card slots from F/W collection I believe. The leather is so soft compared to the newer collection.
> 
> View attachment 3293786



Very interesting to know, this is perfect


----------



## feifei87

barbee said:


> Love it!!! I have the card case in red Blooms and everytime I pull it out of my Disco, I feel that I have a little piece of art in my hands.  It brings great joy, doesn't it?





papertiger said:


> Loving them both but the Blooms is soooo pretty!





noegirl said:


> Congrats!! The blooms and tian collection are perfect!



Thanks all!  The Blooms card case was an impulse buy that I grabbed while the SA was wrapping up the disco.  It does feel like a piece of art and makes me happy every time I look in my purse.  I love it!


----------



## dotty8

rainneday said:


> Here are my new Gucci Espadrilles. If anyone is considering buying them, they are true to size and very comfortable!


 

These are lovely 




Sunfeather said:


> I bought today a new Gucci Love. I love blue bags so much and as I saw that the inside is made with finest glossy leather ...I had to buy! &#10084;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3286645


 
It's gorgeous, congrats 




papertiger said:


> Some of my new ggoodies
> 
> The enamel/silver/18K gold bracelet I bought a while ago but never shown the scarf I bought for DF's Valentine (perfect for borrowing  ) It's a re-issue of Accorno's Rapaci print, it's double sided and the silk is so soft (like Hermes' dip-dyes)


 
 I like this pattern 




Princessaurora said:


> My first Gucci - the GG blooms reversible tote


 
That's a great first Gucci! I was looking at a similar Gucci reversible tote as well the other day, maybe I'll go and get it


----------



## noegirl

My red disco came last week. I wore it with my tian espys today


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Sunfeather said:


> I bought today a new Gucci Love. I love blue bags so much and as I saw that the inside is made with finest glossy leather ...I had to buy! &#10084;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3286645



O my, now I want one!


----------



## HandbagDiva354

tetsubean said:


> I finallly got my special order Miss GG Guccissima brown hobo! I ordered her in mid-January and she arrived on Friday , February 26. I contemplated on not opening her until Thursday, March 3rd (my birthday) but I couldn't wait
> 
> This is my first purchase from Gucci.com and I was impressived with the wrapping, etc. I definitely felt "special"! It was worth the wait!



Very nice! Congrats!


----------



## papertiger

noegirl said:


> My red disco came last week. I wore it with my tian espys today





Love that pic, such happy colours


----------



## noegirl

papertiger said:


> Love that pic, such happy colours





Thank you!!!

Funny thing is I had 2 before but I just wasn't in love with the colors and ended up selling them... so glad I gave it another try


----------



## Addy

Soho Disco in black! I am delighted with the size as I thought it was going to be too small. Perfect length for cross body. I am five feet tall and it fits!


----------



## rainneday

noegirl said:


> Agreed!! I guess my concern is that everyone of my SA that I check I with doesn't have the collection in person. Even the Gucci store. I want to touch and feel the pieces hahaha



Have they shown up yet? I know that two boutiques in my area have some of the small items, but I have not be by to see them yet. 



dotty8 said:


> These are lovely



I missed this! I am so sorry. Thank you!


----------



## rainneday

noegirl said:


> My red disco came last week. I wore it with my tian espys today



I love it! That is such a great red 



Addy said:


> Soho Disco in black! I am delighted with the size as I thought it was going to be too small. Perfect length for cross body. I am five feet tall and it fits!
> View attachment 3300414



Very nice, congrats!


----------



## dodowin

If anyone is interested... saw this at Winners Scotia Plaza Toronto today for Cad$1,500.  Hope it is still around tomorrow.


----------



## MissChrys

My key case has arrived! It's beautiful, I love the pink leather with Gucci print!


----------



## Good Friday

Here's my new wallet &#128522;
s13.postimg.org/5zevleflf/1458225569110_833872084.jpg


----------



## papertiger

dodowin said:


> If anyone is interested... saw this at Winners Scotia Plaza Toronto today for Cad$1,500.  Hope it is still around tomorrow.



Please add to the chat thread or deal thread as this thread is for mini reveals (or comments about) only


----------



## papertiger

Addy said:


> Soho Disco in black! I am delighted with the size as I thought it was going to be too small. Perfect length for cross body. I am five feet tall and it fits!
> View attachment 3300414



Classic of the classics 



MissChrys said:


> My key case has arrived! It's beautiful, I love the pink leather with Gucci print!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3304017



Very cute and useful 



Good Friday said:


> Here's my new wallet &#128522;
> s13.postimg.org/5zevleflf/1458225569110_833872084.jpg



Very sweet, and oh so pretty


----------



## papertiger

My new SS15 Swarovski crystal embellished sale skirt came today, which fits right in with my SS16 wardrobe


----------



## AtlDesigner

papertiger said:


> My new SS15 Swarovski crystal embellished sale skirt came today, which fits right in with my SS16 wardrobe




So cute!!  What is your first planned outfit with it?


----------



## dodowin

papertiger said:


> Please add to the chat thread or deal thread as this thread is for mini reveals (or comments about) only




So sorry.


----------



## papertiger

AtlDesigner said:


> So cute!!  What is your first planned outfit with it?



Thanks *AtlDesigner*

I'll take some outfit pics over the weekend if I get the time 



dodowin said:


> So sorry.



No worries


----------



## dotty8

MissChrys said:


> My key case has arrived! It's beautiful, I love the pink leather with Gucci print!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3304017


 

Yay, so cute  I wanted to get the exact same one last year, but then this colour was sold out 




papertiger said:


> My new SS15 Swarovski crystal embellished sale skirt came today, which fits right in with my SS16 wardrobe


 
Congrats, it's beautiful and trendy


----------



## beggingforbags

These beautiful espadrilles just came in! I'm so so happy!!! I doubted if I should buy them for a while, but I really wanted to see them in store. The store would call me when they arrived, but when I visited the other day, my SA told me the would only be sold online. I ordered them right away, there was only one pair left in my size. Can't wait until the weather get's better so that I could wear them!


----------



## immigratty

beggingforbags said:


> These beautiful espadrilles just came in! I'm so so happy!!! I doubted if I should buy them for a while, but I really wanted to see them in store. The store would call me when they arrived, but when I visited the other day, my SA told me the would only be sold online. I ordered them right away, there was only one pair left in my size. Can't wait until the weather get's better so that I could wear them!



OMG LOOOOOOOOOOOOVE these. do they have other colors?


----------



## beggingforbags

immigratty said:


> OMG LOOOOOOOOOOOOVE these. do they have other colors?



Yes, they also sell them in a lighter shade of blue and in pink. I hope that the link works: https://www.gucci.com/nl/en_gb/ca/w...illes-wedges-c-women-shoes-espadrilles-wedges


----------



## immigratty

beggingforbags said:


> Yes, they also sell them in a lighter shade of blue and in pink. I hope that the link works: https://www.gucci.com/nl/en_gb/ca/w...illes-wedges-c-women-shoes-espadrilles-wedges



thx so much, they have a cute collection.


----------



## SunkistSunkiss

papertiger said:


> Some of my new ggoodies
> 
> The enamel/silver/18K gold bracelet I bought a while ago but never shown the scarf I bought for DF's Valentine (perfect for borrowing  ) It's a re-issue of Accorno's Rapaci print, it's double sided and the silk is so soft (like Hermes' dip-dyes)



I'm loving your scarf so very much!!!!  I'll need to go check it out at the boutique &#128521;


----------



## papertiger

dotty8 said:


> Yay, so cute  I wanted to get the exact same one last year, but then this colour was sold out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats, it's beautiful and trendy



Thanks *dotty*


----------



## papertiger

SunkistSunkiss said:


> I'm loving your scarf so very much!!!!  *I'll need to go check it out at the boutique* &#55357;&#56841;




Please do but better be quick they sold out on line in the US


----------



## papertiger

beggingforbags said:


> These beautiful espadrilles just came in! I'm so so happy!!! I doubted if I should buy them for a while, but I really wanted to see them in store. The store would call me when they arrived, but when I visited the other day, my SA told me the would only be sold online. I ordered them right away, there was only one pair left in my size. Can't wait until the weather get's better so that I could wear them!



So prrretttyyyy!


----------



## GhstDreamer

papertiger said:


> My new SS15 Swarovski crystal embellished sale skirt came today, which fits right in with my SS16 wardrobe



Beautiful jeans skirt - love the embellishment! I'm currently on the hunt for a perfect jeans skirt!


----------



## baghagg

papertiger said:


> My new SS15 Swarovski crystal embellished sale skirt came today, which fits right in with my SS16 wardrobe



This is SO FABULOUS!   May I ask the price,  and just out of curiosity what are the care instructions?


----------



## jxwilliams

Super excited to take my first Gucci to work today!  Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## AtlDesigner

jxwilliams said:


> View attachment 3305687
> 
> 
> Super excited to take my first Gucci to work today!  Thanks for letting me share!




Beautiful color combo!


----------



## papertiger

GhstDreamer said:


> Beautiful jeans skirt - love the embellishment! I'm currently on the hunt for a perfect jeans skirt!



Thank you *GD* me too, the right one is useful forever 



baghagg said:


> This is SO FABULOUS!   May I ask the price,  and just out of curiosity what are the care instructions?



Thank you *baghagg*

Originally it must have been £669 as this was 50% off (£335). I saw NAP only reduced theirs by 30%. I also saw on on 1st Dibs too but it was at inflated price. IMO it's worth what I paid but I don't think I would have paid full. 

The care instructions say dry clean only (I think it will be fine hand-wash and  dry in the sun)


----------



## papertiger

jxwilliams said:


> View attachment 3305687
> 
> 
> Super excited to take my first Gucci to work today!  Thanks for letting me share!



Such a pretty and useful bag


----------



## papertiger

AtlDesigner said:


> So cute!!  What is your first planned outfit with it?



Just for you, depending on the weather tomorrow:


----------



## hellokimmiee

papertiger said:


> Just for you, depending on the weather tomorrow:




So snazzy! Especially loving the second outfit [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## myluvofbags

jxwilliams said:


> View attachment 3305687
> 
> 
> Super excited to take my first Gucci to work today!  Thanks for letting me share!


Congratulations, love the pop of color peeking out.


----------



## jxwilliams

Thank you all!  I'm really loving it--I'm impressed with the Gucci leather.  Very nice quality[emoji106]&#127995;


----------



## AtlDesigner

papertiger said:


> Just for you, depending on the weather tomorrow:




Oh that outfit is FABULOUS!!!! [emoji122][emoji122][emoji122][emoji122][emoji122]
Thank you for posting.


----------



## llaga22

papertiger said:


> Just for you, depending on the weather tomorrow:




Oh my! Gorgeous but I like the second one. Fab as always PT


----------



## verychic555

jxwilliams said:


> View attachment 3305687
> 
> 
> Super excited to take my first Gucci to work today!  Thanks for letting me share!



Beautiful bag. I had my eyes on it. What do you think of the quality and durability? Thanks


----------



## verychic555

papertiger said:


> Just for you, depending on the weather tomorrow:



Just WOW. Love both but the second one is WOW


----------



## jxwilliams

verychic555 said:


> Beautiful bag. I had my eyes on it. What do you think of the quality and durability? Thanks




Thank you.  I've only carried it for three days or so but it's seems more durable than I thought it would be--I haven't been super careful with it and bonked it a couple of times and I see no scratches or marks.  For some time, I have wanted a nice, lightweight tote (like LV canvas) but without the logos for work and this one is perfect for me.  With regards to quality, I looked over the bag carefully and the stitching is very good, no issues with any crookedness.  Overall, I am so pleased with this bag!  The only thing that may deter some is that it is a big bag so I use a purse organizer to help keep the shape and help me stay organized.


----------



## verychic555

jxwilliams said:


> Thank you.  I've only carried it for three days or so but it's seems more durable than I thought it would be--I haven't been super careful with it and bonked it a couple of times and I see no scratches or marks.  For some time, I have wanted a nice, lightweight tote (like LV canvas) but without the logos for work and this one is perfect for me.  With regards to quality, I looked over the bag carefully and the stitching is very good, no issues with any crookedness.  Overall, I am so pleased with this bag!  The only thing that may deter some is that it is a big bag so I use a purse organizer to help keep the shape and help me stay organized.


Thank you for the info


----------



## SugahSweetTee

My score from a Gucci outlet yesterday.   Price was so good I almost purchased a 2nd bag.    But since I want a Chloe bag as well I showed a little restraint


----------



## papertiger

SugahSweetTee said:


> My score from a Gucci outlet yesterday.   Price was so good I almost purchased a 2nd bag.    But since I want a Chloe bag as well I showed a little restraint



Very nice classic Bardot, congratulations


----------



## papertiger

hellokimmiee said:


> So snazzy! Especially loving the second outfit [emoji173]&#65039;





AtlDesigner said:


> Oh that outfit is FABULOUS!!!! [emoji122][emoji122][emoji122][emoji122][emoji122]
> Thank you for posting.





llaga22 said:


> Oh my! Gorgeous but I like the second one. Fab as always PT





verychic555 said:


> Just WOW. Love both but the second one is WOW



 

Thanks _everyone_, such kind words

It wasn't that warm after all so I wore my long green python boots with the second outfit. 

First outfit I'll wear when the whether improves with a moto jacket, or when much warmer with the sleeves rolled-up


----------



## canyongirl

SugahSweetTee said:


> My score from a Gucci outlet yesterday.   Price was so good I almost purchased a 2nd bag.    But since I want a Chloe bag as well I showed a little restraint


So very pretty


----------



## belou47

Hi, it looks amazing ! is this the small/medium/large size ? Can you show it worn please ? And to you think the print is durable ? Thanks and contrats again ! I am seriously thinking about buying this bag...


----------



## belou47

Princessaurora said:


> My first Gucci - the GG blooms reversible tote



Hi, it looks amazing ! is this the small/medium/large size ? Can you show it worn please ? And to you think the print is durable ? Thanks and contrats again ! I am seriously thinking about buying this bag...


----------



## bernz84

I got these using a St. Patrick sale code at DSW along with some gift certificates. So stoked I got these for dirt cheap


----------



## Dextersmom

bernz84 said:


> I got these using a St. Patrick sale code at DSW along with some gift certificates. So stoked I got these for dirt cheap


Those are darling and they look great on you.


----------



## bernz84

Dextersmom said:


> Those are darling and they look great on you.



Thank you!!!


----------



## thongpri

I just find out today that DSW has Gucci shoes. I am tempting to get a GG mid heel pump. I am a full 38. The review was mixed. How is the fit of your shoe? Is it true to size? Should I go down half a size?


----------



## bernz84

thongpri said:


> I just find out today that DSW has Gucci shoes. I am tempting to get a GG mid heel pump. I am a full 38. The review was mixed. How is the fit of your shoe? Is it true to size? Should I go down half a size?



I thought the flats were a little long. I am usually a size 38.5 EU/8.5 US, but I had to go half a size down with these. The ones pictured are 38 and fit me perfectly.

The heels on the other hand, I thought were more true to size. I tried on a Gucci mid heel and high heel, and I couldn't fit into a 38. I had to go up to 38.5.

Hope this helps! I really recommend trying on the shoes at DSW if you are able. I was lucky enough to try them at my store in December before I bought them online recently.


----------



## thongpri

bernz84 said:


> I thought the flats were a little long. I am usually a size 38.5 EU/8.5 US, but I had to go half a size down with these. The ones pictured are 38 and fit me perfectly.
> 
> 
> 
> The heels on the other hand, I thought were more true to size. I tried on a Gucci mid heel and high heel, and I couldn't fit into a 38. I had to go up to 38.5.
> 
> 
> 
> Hope this helps! I really recommend trying on the shoes at DSW if you are able. I was lucky enough to try them at my store in December before I bought them online recently.




Thank you very much for your insight. I rarely checked DSW either online or in store. It was really a random kind of thing. The store location is not quite convenient for me to go check.  I might gamble this  Thank you once again!


----------



## papertiger

bernz84 said:


> I got these using a St. Patrick sale code at DSW along with some gift certificates. So stoked I got these for dirt cheap



Very cute, great that they were a bargain too


----------



## bernz84

papertiger said:


> Very cute, great that they were a bargain too



Thank you!  your stuff is always amazing so it is nice to get compliments from you


----------



## Princessaurora

belou47 said:


> Hi, it looks amazing ! is this the small/medium/large size ? Can you show it worn please ? And to you think the print is durable ? Thanks and contrats again ! I am seriously thinking about buying this bag...



This is the medium size. I think the print is pretty durable. I'm not one to baby my bags, and the bag looks fine after a couple of months use. For reference, my height is 170cm


----------



## belou47

Princessaurora said:


> This is the medium size. I think the print is pretty durable. I'm not one to baby my bags, and the bag looks fine after a couple of months use. For reference, my height is 170cm



Hi, thanks a lot for your answer and your picture ! Effectively it looks new and the print seems to be perfect ! (Unlike some LV bags I had... Grrr...)
I think I will go to my Gucci store very soon...


----------



## Baglvr22

I found this gorgeous Gucci Large Aviatrix Boston Bag. The wonderful seller had purchased it and never used it. It had been sitting in its dustbag in the closet for almost 9 years! This was my bag that got away. I saw it online a few years ago preloved and was not quick enough to get it. They are so hard to find especially in like new condition I thought I would never find it! I'm so excited to add it to my collection!!


----------



## AtlDesigner

Baglvr22 said:


> I found this gorgeous Gucci Large Aviatrix Boston Bag. The wonderful seller had purchased it and never used it. It had been sitting in its dustbag in the closet for almost 9 years! This was my bag that got away. I saw it online a few years ago preloved and was not quick enough to get it. They are so hard to find especially in like new condition I thought I would never find it! I'm so excited to add it to my collection!!




Love this bag! [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## papertiger

Princessaurora said:


> This is the medium size. I think the print is pretty durable. I'm not one to baby my bags, and the bag looks fine after a couple of months use. For reference, my height is 170cm



Blooming GGorgous! 



Baglvr22 said:


> I found this gorgeous Gucci Large Aviatrix Boston Bag. The wonderful seller had purchased it and never used it. It had been sitting in its dustbag in the closet for almost 9 years! This was my bag that got away. I saw it online a few years ago preloved and was not quick enough to get it. They are so hard to find especially in like new condition I thought I would never find it! I'm so excited to add it to my collection!!



Always loved this bag, never quite made it round to getting one so HUGE congratulations to you


----------



## Baglvr22

papertiger said:


> Blooming GGorgous!
> 
> 
> 
> Always loved this bag, never quite made it round to getting one so HUGE congratulations to you


 


Thank you so much papertiger! I just adore it!


----------



## monksmom

Princessaurora said:


> This is the medium size. I think the print is pretty durable. I'm not one to baby my bags, and the bag looks fine after a couple of months use. For reference, my height is 170cm



I love this Gucci tote, it is so pretty!


----------



## Sunfeather

My new Gucci Love since Saturday &#128525;


----------



## belou47

Hey girls !
Please see below my first Gucci purchase : Soho Disco bag in Champagne, and GG Blooms zip card case  (and thanks for all your comments and picture which helped me to decide !)
I am so happy with them, and considering buying a new bag very soon !  
I am thinking about the small Swing tote in fuschia (not very expensive, love the bright colour) or the GG Blooms small tote (2 bags in one, love the floral print but maybe the GG canvas looks too old on me as I am 32). What do you think ?
Thanks girls !


----------



## Sunfeather

belou47 said:


> Hey girls !
> Please see below my first Gucci purchase : Soho Disco bag in Champagne, and GG Blooms zip card case [emoji14] (and thanks for all your comments and picture which helped me to decide !)
> I am so happy with them, and considering buying a new bag very soon !
> I am thinking about the small Swing tote in fuschia (not very expensive, love the bright colour) or the GG Blooms small tote (2 bags in one, love the floral print but maybe the GG canvas looks too old on me as I am 32). What do you think ?
> Thanks girls !


Congratulation to your new bag..... adorable! &#128525;
To your question....don't look at your age, wear what your heart let sing! &#10084;


----------



## Sunfeather

Yesterday I bought this Gucci bag in the Outlet Roermond. I never thought that I would love this colour (taupe) &#128518;
Could someone let me know the name of this bag or/and from which year the bag is?
Thank you so much!


----------



## canyongirl

Lovely new Gucci espadrilles


----------



## monksmom

canyongirl said:


> Lovely new Gucci espadrilles
> View attachment 3347042



I love these espadrilles!


----------



## Auvina15

papertiger said:


> Just for you, depending on the weather tomorrow:



YES this!!!!!


----------



## Auvina15

canyongirl said:


> Lovely new Gucci espadrilles
> View attachment 3347042



Love these!!! Super cute!!!


----------



## immigratty

Beautiful bags ladies!


----------



## canyongirl

monksmom said:


> I love these espadrilles!


Thank you!  They are SO comfy too!


----------



## canyongirl

Auvina15 said:


> Love these!!! Super cute!!!


Thank you


----------



## papertiger

Auvina15 said:


> YES this!!!!!







Sunfeather said:


> My new Gucci Love since Saturday &#128525;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3319980



Lucky you  



belou47 said:


> Hey girls !
> Please see below my first Gucci purchase : Soho Disco bag in Champagne, and GG Blooms zip card case  (and thanks for all your comments and picture which helped me to decide !)
> I am so happy with them, and considering buying a new bag very soon !
> I am thinking about the small Swing tote in fuschia (not very expensive, love the bright colour) or the GG Blooms small tote (2 bags in one, love the floral print but maybe the GG canvas looks too old on me as I am 32). What do you think ?
> Thanks girls !



Both so beautiful and useful 

Live with the blooms zip CC for a while and think about the bag. I have 2 GG-print bags and use them for casual and Summer months. I don't find them 'young' I find them casual but classic (just think about who carries LV mono - everyone). The Blooms, like my hearts just lift the print and prettifies it for Spring/Summer


----------



## papertiger

Sunfeather said:


> Yesterday I bought this Gucci bag in the Outlet Roermond. I never thought that I would love this colour (taupe) &#128518;
> Could someone let me know the name of this bag or/and from which year the bag is?
> Thank you so much!
> View attachment 3337300



Congratulations

Looks like a simple tote with some Marrakech detailing, possibly made for the outlet especially  



canyongirl said:


> Lovely new Gucci espadrilles
> View attachment 3347042



So comfy looking and fab


----------



## Sunfeather

papertiger said:


> Congratulations
> 
> Looks like a simple tote with some Marrakech detailing, possibly made for the outlet especially
> 
> Thank you! &#10084;


----------



## Ruxby

A Tian mini bag/wristlet as a birthday gift for my mom


----------



## papertiger

Ruxby said:


> A Tian mini bag/wristlet as a birthday gift for my mom



Wonderful gift, I'm sure she will absolutely love it


----------



## AtlDesigner

Ruxby said:


> A Tian mini bag/wristlet as a birthday gift for my mom




What a lovely gift!


----------



## Trudysmom

Ruxby said:


> A Tian mini bag/wristlet as a birthday gift for my mom


Beautiful.


----------



## LVlover13

Ruxby said:


> A Tian mini bag/wristlet as a birthday gift for my mom




So lovely! May I ask how much you paid for it? Is it still available to purchase? TIA!


----------



## Tijana

These are my new items from Gucci


----------



## Tijana

...here they are


----------



## Tijana

...and more


----------



## Tijana

...and the last thing


----------



## AtlDesigner

Tijana said:


> ...and the last thing




Both are gorgeous!! [emoji7]  Did the shoes fit tightly in the vamp?  I sent back a lower-heeled pair in cuir and am so sad. I couldn't get them on in my size. [emoji20]


----------



## Tijana

AtlDesigner said:


> Both are gorgeous!! [emoji7]  Did the shoes fit tightly in the vamp?  I sent back a lower-heeled pair in cuir and am so sad. I couldn't get them on in my size. [emoji20]



They do not fit tight at all, I usually wear size 39, and I got them in 39 and they fit true to size.


----------



## Ruxby

anyone up for a reveal ? 
















thanx for letting me share


----------



## myluvofbags

Ruxby said:


> anyone up for a reveal ?


Here&#129303;


----------



## rainyjewels

Tijana said:


> ...and more



ahhh loveeee these pumps!! are they comfortable?


----------



## Tijana

rainyjewels said:


> ahhh loveeee these pumps!! are they comfortable?



Yes, they are, leather is so soft


----------



## papertiger

Tijana said:


> ...and more



Cool, we are twins 



Tijana said:


> ...and the last thing



but I don't have the matching belt 

Congratulations on both, very special 



Ruxby said:


> anyone up for a reveal ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanx for letting me share



Yay, what a cute little practical bag* Ruxby*


----------



## papertiger

My belated reveal 

Purple eel-skin Jordaans 

















They feel as comfy as slippers


----------



## AtlDesigner

papertiger said:


> Cool, we are twins
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but I don't have the matching belt
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations on both, very special
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yay, what a cute little practical bag* Ruxby*




Beautiful! [emoji7]


----------



## papertiger

AtlDesigner said:


> Beautiful! [emoji7]



Thank you! 

I've been very naughty this week too and bought quite a lot in the sale across most departments 

Have to show you all when I have some time to take pics


----------



## papertiger

Here we go


----------



## ryrybaby12

Anxious!


----------



## papertiger

A little of each past seasons and across all depts 

Resort '16 Animalier Dress. The fabric is amazing and it has a key-hole neckline so not too prim and proper  

AM's clothes are so expensive compared to Frida's. There are less made of each line and so not easy to find


----------



## papertiger

AW 15/16 Chevron Print Scarf


----------



## papertiger

SS '16 Silk Eye Tie


----------



## papertiger

Pre-Fall '15 Small Interlocking in Magenta 

Leather lined, beautifully finished, fairly light and very cute (but not tooooo cute  ) This is going to be so easy, anytime and anywhere


----------



## hellokimmiee

papertiger said:


> Pre-Fall '15 Small Interlocking in Magenta
> 
> Leather lined, beautifully finished, fairly light and very cute (but not tooooo cute  ) This is going to be so easy, anytime and anywhere




Absolutely in love with everything!


----------



## ryrybaby12

Love the dress!!  Is the bag from this sale?  I love it


----------



## ryrybaby12

I need the dress!


----------



## papertiger

hellokimmiee said:


> Absolutely in love with everything!



Thank you *hellokimmiee*! 



ryrybaby12 said:


> Love the dress!!  Is the bag from this sale?  I love it



Thank you! 

The dress is very flattering, just the right amount 'classic with a twist'. I don't think anyone will guess which year and season either, but it is still very Alessandro Michele too.

The bag was 40% off. Gucci are selling-off everything Frida and I'm not arguing 



ryrybaby12 said:


> I need the dress!



If you want I can PM you the style nr?


----------



## topglamchic

papertiger said:


> Pre-Fall '15 Small Interlocking in Magenta
> 
> Leather lined, beautifully finished, fairly light and very cute (but not tooooo cute  ) This is going to be so easy, anytime and anywhere




In love papertiger!!  Enjoy it


----------



## papertiger

topglamchic said:


> In love papertiger!!  Enjoy it



Thank you *topglamchic* 

Already worn it out twice


----------



## SimplyB

papertiger said:


> Pre-Fall '15 Small Interlocking in Magenta
> 
> Leather lined, beautifully finished, fairly light and very cute (but not tooooo cute  ) This is going to be so easy, anytime and anywhere




That's gorgeous!!!  

Just curious, are the chain straps long enough to wear crossbody?


----------



## katrice9000

papertiger said:


> My belated reveal
> 
> Purple eel-skin Jordaans
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They feel as comfy as slippers




OMG!!!!  These are beautiful [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## AtlDesigner

papertiger said:


> Thank you *topglamchic*
> 
> Already worn it out twice




Ohhhhh [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]! Love all, but the dress and bag are tied for Number One in my heart!  Wow-wee - what a great "haul!"

Have looked at this bag in orange all year - do you think it will scratch easily?  I'm concerned, as I forget to be ultra-careful with nice bags.


----------



## periogirl28

papertiger said:


> Pre-Fall '15 Small Interlocking in Magenta
> 
> Leather lined, beautifully finished, fairly light and very cute (but not tooooo cute  ) This is going to be so easy, anytime and anywhere







papertiger said:


> A little of each past seasons and across all depts
> 
> Resort '16 Animalier Dress. The fabric is amazing and it has a key-hole neckline so not too prim and proper
> 
> AM's clothes are so expensive compared to Frida's. There are less made of each line and so not easy to find




Hi Papertiger! Love your loot esp the dress and bag!


----------



## papertiger

SimplyB said:


> That's gorgeous!!!
> 
> Just curious, are the chain straps long enough to wear crossbody?



Just about, I'll find you a pic of a model wearing it X-body (bearing in mind she's prob taller than me) See below 



katrice9000 said:


> OMG!!!!  These are beautiful [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]



Thank you *katrice*!



AtlDesigner said:


> Ohhhhh [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]! Love all, but the dress and bag are tied for Number One in my heart!  Wow-wee - what a great "haul!"
> 
> Have looked at this bag in orange all year - do you think it will scratch easily?  I'm concerned, as I forget to be ultra-careful with nice bags.



Thanks so much  

I don't think it will scratch easily, looks pretty hardy to me 



periogirl28 said:


> Hi Papertiger! Love your loot esp the dress and bag!



Thanks periogirl


----------



## belou47

All you bought is stunning Papertiger ! Congrats !


----------



## ryrybaby12

papertiger said:


> Thank you *hellokimmiee*!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> The dress is very flattering, just the right amount 'classic with a twist'. I don't think anyone will guess which year and season either, but it is still very Alessandro Michele too.
> 
> 
> 
> The bag was 40% off. Gucci are selling-off everything Frida and I'm not arguing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you want I can PM you the style nr?




Yes please.


----------



## ladybeaumont

Amazing haul papertiger! You reminded me to use my interlocking bag more (I have the black one). I got a bit discouraged with it because I always get fingerprints all over it because of the polished leather but it really is too striking to be hidden in the closet. Loooove your magenta color! It really pops!


----------



## Captivating

Love everything...beautiful pieces!


----------



## fatcat2523

papertiger said:


> Pre-Fall '15 Small Interlocking in Magenta
> 
> Leather lined, beautifully finished, fairly light and very cute (but not tooooo cute  ) This is going to be so easy, anytime and anywhere




Love everything...congrats


----------



## tweetie1288

&#128536;&#128536;&#128149;&#128150;&#10084;&#10084;love them all especially the magenta interlocking.  Always nice to have a pop off color

Sent from my LGLS991 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## papertiger

ladybeaumont said:


> Amazing haul papertiger! You reminded me to use my interlocking bag more (I have the black one). I got a bit discouraged with it because I always get fingerprints all over it because of the polished leather but it really is too striking to be hidden in the closet. Loooove your magenta color! It really pops!



The lighter colours don't show the fingerprints so much, if at all, but you must use your beautiful bag 



Captivating said:


> Love everything...beautiful pieces!





fatcat2523 said:


> Love everything...congrats





tweetie1288 said:


> &#55357;&#56856;&#55357;&#56856;&#55357;&#56469;&#55357;&#56470;&#10084;&#10084;love them all especially the magenta interlocking.  Always nice to have a pop off color
> 
> Sent from my LGLS991 using PurseForum mobile app





belou47 said:


> All you bought is stunning Papertiger ! Congrats !



Thank you everyone


----------



## applecidered

papertiger said:


> A little of each past seasons and across all depts
> 
> Resort '16 Animalier Dress. The fabric is amazing and it has a key-hole neckline so not too prim and proper
> 
> AM's clothes are so expensive compared to Frida's. There are less made of each line and so not easy to find


Unique dress! Great purchases!


----------



## applecidered

Here is my sale reveal  small soho shoulder chain. Totally an impulse buy... walked into the store and debated for a good hour before deciding to puchase. SA even had to dig around the back to find one that didn't have a huge side dent like the one on display.


----------



## redgreenblue

papertiger said:


> Pre-Fall '15 Small Interlocking in Magenta
> 
> Leather lined, beautifully finished, fairly light and very cute (but not tooooo cute  ) This is going to be so easy, anytime and anywhere




I bought this in hibiscus red last year (December sale). I love this bag.


----------



## papertiger

applecidered said:


> Unique dress! Great purchases!



Thank you!



redgreenblue said:


> I bought this in hibiscus red last year (December sale). I love this bag.



Interlocking sister!

Honestly, I could have bought _any_ of the colours and been happy. I don't often find a pink I really love so I consider myself very lucky. 



applecidered said:


> Here is my sale reveal  small soho shoulder chain. Totally an impulse buy... walked into the store and debated for a good hour before deciding to puchase. SA even had to dig around the back to find one that didn't have a huge side dent like the one on display.



I commented on your reveal thread already, a very classic and sweet bag, congratulations


----------



## Tijana

papertiger said:


> Cool, we are twins
> 
> 
> 
> but I don't have the matching belt
> 
> Congratulations on both, very special
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you very much I am in love with your babies as well


----------



## LRG

My new Gucci Swing Tote that I picked up at the sale this weekend! I wasn't expecting to find this tote in black. I had been looking for a black leather tote for work to replace my LV Neverfull MM. My only other Gucci is the Disco in rose beige. So far I am amazed with the quality and size of the Swing Tote. The pebbled leather is amazing and it's slightly bigger with more organization than the Neverfull MM, making it the perfect size for my laptop and other work essentials. Plus I love how understated it is!


----------



## belou47

This tote in black is a great investment (and amazing quality for the price, I agree !!)
Enjoy !


----------



## belou47

LRG said:


> My new Gucci Swing Tote that I picked up at the sale this weekend! I wasn't expecting to find this tote in black. I had been looking for a black leather tote for work to replace my LV Neverfull MM. My only other Gucci is the Disco in rose beige. So far I am amazed with the quality and size of the Swing Tote. The pebbled leather is amazing and it's slightly bigger with more organization than the Neverfull MM, making it the perfect size for my laptop and other work essentials. Plus I love how understated it is!
> 
> View attachment 3363288



This tote in black is a great investment (and amazing quality for the price, I agree !!)
Enjoy !


----------



## lbbolton

*Tian French Flap Wallet*


----------



## Malin

I finally got around to buy this beautiful bag, so here is my new red Disco


----------



## papertiger

Tijana said:


> Thank you very much I am in love with your babies as well







LRG said:


> My new Gucci Swing Tote that I picked up at the sale this weekend! I wasn't expecting to find this tote in black. I had been looking for a black leather tote for work to replace my LV Neverfull MM. My only other Gucci is the Disco in rose beige. So far I am amazed with the quality and size of the Swing Tote. The pebbled leather is amazing and it's slightly bigger with more organization than the Neverfull MM, making it the perfect size for my laptop and other work essentials. Plus I love how understated it is!
> 
> View attachment 3363288



Great practical bag, great choice, you can't go wrong with this!



lbbolton said:


> *Tian French Flap Wallet*



Pretty as a picture - but a whole lot more useful


----------



## RTA

Malin said:


> I finally got around to buy this beautiful bag, so here is my new red Disco
> 
> View attachment 3363357



Oh my!  That is one gorgeous bag!


----------



## GhstDreamer

papertiger said:


> My belated reveal
> 
> Purple eel-skin Jordaans
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They feel as comfy as slippers





papertiger said:


> A little of each past seasons and across all depts
> 
> Resort '16 Animalier Dress. The fabric is amazing and it has a key-hole neckline so not too prim and proper
> 
> AM's clothes are so expensive compared to Frida's. There are less made of each line and so not easy to find





papertiger said:


> AW 15/16 Chevron Print Scarf





papertiger said:


> SS '16 Silk Eye Tie





papertiger said:


> Pre-Fall '15 Small Interlocking in Magenta
> 
> Leather lined, beautifully finished, fairly light and very cute (but not tooooo cute  ) This is going to be so easy, anytime and anywhere



Congrats PT! You picked up so many beautiful pieces!


----------



## GhstDreamer

Malin said:


> I finally got around to buy this beautiful bag, so here is my new red Disco
> 
> View attachment 3363357



Where did you purchase this bag - was it from Gucci?


----------



## snibor

lbbolton said:


> *Tian French Flap Wallet*


WOW!!  Really gorgeous


----------



## papertiger

GhstDreamer said:


> Congrats PT! You picked up so many beautiful pieces!



Thank you my dear  

Totally broke my trying to be good but totally worth it


----------



## Malin

GhstDreamer said:


> Where did you purchase this bag - was it from Gucci?




No, from Secretsales. It's up in the authentication thread now to make sure.
Thanks!


----------



## papertiger

a little extra from the shoe dept 






Not 1 but 2 dust bags  






How do they look? 











How do they fit?


----------



## shopnaddict

They are beautiful! [emoji7]


----------



## Straight-Laced

papertiger said:


> a little extra from the shoe dept
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not 1 but 2 dust bags
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do they look?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do they fit?



These shoes are amazingly awesome and they look fabulous on!!!


----------



## katrice9000

Ditto!  Another beautiful pair of shoes!


----------



## applecidered

papertiger said:


> a little extra from the shoe dept
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not 1 but 2 dust bags
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do they look?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do they fit?


Wow! Stunning pair of shoes.


----------



## LVChanelLISA

papertiger said:


> a little extra from the shoe dept
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not 1 but 2 dust bags
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do they look?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do they fit?




Those shoes are AMAZING!! Congrats & enjoy them!


----------



## hellokimmiee

papertiger said:


> a little extra from the shoe dept
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not 1 but 2 dust bags
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do they look?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do they fit?




I have not seen a more cool looking pair of shoes, very nice!


----------



## AtlDesigner

papertiger said:


> a little extra from the shoe dept
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not 1 but 2 dust bags
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do they look?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do they fit?




Oh my stars, those are FABULOUS! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## papertiger

Straight-Laced said:


> These shoes are amazingly awesome and they look fabulous on!!!





katrice9000 said:


> Ditto!  Another beautiful pair of shoes!





applecidered said:


> Wow! Stunning pair of shoes.





LVChanelLISA said:


> Those shoes are AMAZING!! Congrats & enjoy them!





hellokimmiee said:


> I have not seen a more cool looking pair of shoes, very nice!





AtlDesigner said:


> Oh my stars, those are FABULOUS! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]



Thanks so much everyone, I love these so much, it's obscene how excited someone can get over a new pair of shoes


----------



## blueangel22

Hello! Did anybody here get this cute pouch? I was wondering how this one compares to the LV mini pochette in terms of actual size and capacity. Any info will be greatly appreciated. TIA!


----------



## Straight-Laced

jacquard Jordaan loafers


----------



## LVLux

Here are my new additions- I am Gaga For Gucci- suddenly obsessed 
WOC w / red inset & princetown in black.


----------



## LVLux

Marmont Mini Crossbody


----------



## papertiger

blueangel22 said:


> Hello! Did anybody here get this cute pouch? I was wondering how this one compares to the LV mini pochette in terms of actual size and capacity. Any info will be greatly appreciated. TIA!



so cut and useful!



Straight-Laced said:


> jacquard Jordaan loafers



Love the vibrancy! 



LVLux said:


> Here are my new additions- I am Gaga For Gucci- suddenly obsessed
> WOC w / red inset & princetown in black.



Bloomin' gorgeous 



LVLux said:


> Marmont Mini Crossbody



Wonderful *LVLux*, great choice


----------



## Tijana

papertiger said:


> a little extra from the shoe dept
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not 1 but 2 dust bags
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do they look?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do they fit?


Beautiful pair!!!


----------



## donutsprinkles

Swing Leather Zip Around Wallet in Taupe with soft pink interior

I chanced upon this today and pulled the trigger, although it's final sale. I love the Swing collection leathers (I have the swing coin purse, which I got on sale this time last year, too!). The card slots are extremely stiff, but I've managed to get my cards in there. Another negative is that the zipper is not as smooth as others I've used from other brands.

I got it because I'd been searching for a grey/taupe wallet and was either going to get the Coach trifold in fog or the MK Jet Set Trifold in Dark Dune, but this is awesome because it's got the scrumptious leather and the cute pink inside.

The wallet also fits my iPhone 6s Plus whilst 7 cards + coins + papers/receipts/insurance cards + 10 USD bills are inside! If the leather pull ever wears away/rips, I have a Juicy Couture charm that fits onto the ring nicely. Very pleased with this minimalistic but adorable lil' wallet!


----------



## applecidered

donutsprinkles said:


> Swing Leather Zip Around Wallet in Taupe with soft pink interior
> 
> I chanced upon this today and pulled the trigger, although it's final sale. I love the Swing collection leathers (I have the swing coin purse, which I got on sale this time last year, too!). The card slots are extremely stiff, but I've managed to get my cards in there. Another negative is that the zipper is not as smooth as others I've used from other brands.
> 
> I got it because I'd been searching for a grey/taupe wallet and was either going to get the Coach trifold in fog or the MK Jet Set Trifold in Dark Dune, but this is awesome because it's got the scrumptious leather and the cute pink inside.
> 
> The wallet also fits my iPhone 6s Plus whilst 7 cards + coins + papers/receipts/insurance cards + 10 USD bills are inside! If the leather pull ever wears away/rips, I have a Juicy Couture charm that fits onto the ring nicely. Very pleased with this minimalistic but adorable lil' wallet!


This is a far superior choice vs. the Coach or MK! I think those are both great affordable brands but the Gucci made in Italy far exceeds the contemporary brands' made in China.


----------



## LVLux

Tijana said:


> Beautiful pair!!!


Thank you!  So many pretty items posted- love em all!


----------



## tweetie1288

I saw a couple of other tpfers getting scarves during the sale but I missed it.[emoji53]  I started stalking this on neiman and when it went on sale I took the plunge. I love the color and the subtle gg. My first gg scarf and I'm in love[emoji1] [emoji1] [emoji1] [emoji7] [emoji180] 

It's lilac and looks very light pink but it looks more beige in these pics without flash.


----------



## donutsprinkles

*delete*


----------



## papertiger

My new ring


----------



## Classy_Sam

LVLux said:


> Here are my new additions- I am Gaga For Gucci- suddenly obsessed
> WOC w / red inset & princetown in black.



I love those Princetown loafers! I want them in black [emoji7]


----------



## snibor

papertiger said:


> My new ring


So beautiful!  Love it!


----------



## papertiger

My new to me 1960s boar-skin Gucci Jewel case has arrived 
All the little bows on the silk-velvet pads are matching leather too, so beautifully made. I put my new Gucci ring in it (which I'm wearing everyday since bought )


----------



## Johnpauliegal

papertiger said:


> My new to me 1960s boar-skin Gucci Jewel case has arrived
> All the little bows on the silk-velvet pads are matching leather too, so beautifully made. I put my new Gucci ring in it (which I'm wearing everyday since bought )



It's arrived 

Alright!  Good choice!  Enjoy your awesome jewelry box PT! 

My Bree Guccisima Disco Bag is coming today! Yay lol.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

I'm having so many issues with this new forum lol. 

Third time I'm trying to do this lol. 

Enjoy your awesome jewelry box PT!  It's gorgeous!


----------



## papertiger

Johnpauliegal said:


> I'm having so many issues with this new forum lol.
> 
> Third time I'm trying to do this lol.
> 
> Enjoy your awesome jewelry box PT!  It's gorgeous!



Thank you *Johnpauliegal *and for your perseverance 
When I first trying to do things after the jump I was almost in tears so I understand your frustration. It does get easier, although I'm making lots of mistakes but on the whole I've found it is better - and I know Vlad is still trying to fix a few things too


----------



## Johnpauliegal

View attachment 3387980

	

		
			
		

		
	
 I am so very thrilled!  Today I received my Bree Guccissima Chocolate Leather Disco Bag from Saks (it came in the new Gucci white/cream? Dustbag)!  And guess what?  They match the Chocolate Leather Guccissima Leather Drivers I bought 2 years ago from Gucci that I never wore lmao!!


----------



## papertiger

Johnpauliegal said:


> View attachment 3387984
> View attachment 3387980
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am so very thrilled!  Today I received my Bree Guccissima Chocolate Leather Disco Bag from Saks (it came in the new Gucci white/cream? Dustbag)!  And guess what?  They match the Chocolate Leather Guccissima Leather Drivers I bought 2 years ago from Gucci that I never wore lmao!!


Congratulations, chocolate Guccissima - my favourite Gucci flavour


----------



## GhstDreamer

papertiger said:


> My new to me 1960s boar-skin Gucci Jewel case has arrived
> All the little bows on the silk-velvet pads are matching leather too, so beautifully made. I put my new Gucci ring in it (which I'm wearing everyday since bought )



Where did you find this gorgeous beautifully created leather jewelry box? I'm envious and I don't even collect much jewelry to warrant a box like that!


papertiger said:


> My new ring



No wonder you got the jewelry box - this is a stunning collector's piece.


----------



## applecidered

papertiger said:


> My new to me 1960s boar-skin Gucci Jewel case has arrived
> All the little bows on the silk-velvet pads are matching leather too, so beautifully made. I put my new Gucci ring in it (which I'm wearing everyday since bought )


Wow, now I need a jewelry box! But I need to get a watch box first, hehe.



Johnpauliegal said:


> View attachment 3387984
> View attachment 3387980
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am so very thrilled!  Today I received my Bree Guccissima Chocolate Leather Disco Bag from Saks (it came in the new Gucci white/cream? Dustbag)!  And guess what?  They match the Chocolate Leather Guccissima Leather Drivers I bought 2 years ago from Gucci that I never wore lmao!!



That's crazy you haven't worn those gorgeous drivers! In two years!


----------



## papertiger

GhstDreamer said:


> Where did you find this gorgeous beautifully created leather jewelry box? I'm envious and I don't even collect much jewelry to warrant a box like that!
> 
> 
> No wonder you got the jewelry box - this is a stunning collector's piece.


Just a fleEbay win. Weird coz apart from authenticating and selling cheapo pieces I never look. Then I remembered DF still 'owed' me a birthday pressie . 
My Gucci SA showed me a magnificent J box years ago (2011) but I'd already spent my cash (_very_ expensive and HUGE too) http://www.men-bags.com/mens-bags-20121203/gucci-mne-leather-jewellery-briefcase.html . My case is perhaps the original they based the newer on.  The boar leather ages so beautifully, so sad they don't do it anymore 

Yup, that ring is something else, fell in . Gucci jewellery is just amazing (and all hand crafted in Florence) Now thinking about the coordinating 'bees on hearts' bracelet too


----------



## periogirl28

papertiger said:


> My new to me 1960s boar-skin Gucci Jewel case has arrived
> All the little bows on the silk-velvet pads are matching leather too, so beautifully made. I put my new Gucci ring in it (which I'm wearing everyday since bought )



Gosh you find the best Gucci things!


----------



## Johnpauliegal

applecidered said:


> That's crazy you haven't worn those gorgeous drivers! In two years!



Lol. I know; but just think!  I still have a brand new pair of shoes to match my brand new bag. 
I at one point got carried away with Gucci sales lmao. I still have a lot of stuff I never wore or used.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

papertiger said:


> Congratulations, chocolate Guccissima - my favourite Gucci flavour



Thanks PT. 
I wasn't too sure at first, but fell in love with it after seeing it!.....,,and yet having a pair of shoes to match!  

Enjoy your new awesome stuff you got this time around!


----------



## redgreenblue

papertiger said:


> My new to me 1960s boar-skin Gucci Jewel case has arrived
> All the little bows on the silk-velvet pads are matching leather too, so beautifully made. I put my new Gucci ring in it (which I'm wearing everyday since bought )



So beautiful, I just have to cite it again. Huge congrats.


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Newly released Wristlet from the Gucci Circus line. It's much larger than I thought it would be. I love it! [emoji177]


----------



## papertiger

HandbagDiva354 said:


> Newly released Wristlet from the Gucci Circus line. It's much larger than I thought it would be. I love it! [emoji177]
> 
> View attachment 3390091
> 
> View attachment 3390092
> 
> View attachment 3390094
> 
> View attachment 3390095
> 
> View attachment 3390096
> 
> View attachment 3390105


OMG that is so cute! Congratulations


----------



## Johnpauliegal

HandbagDiva354 said:


> Newly released Wristlet from the Gucci Circus line. It's much larger than I thought it would be. I love it! [emoji177]
> 
> 
> View attachment 3390105



OMG that is adorable!  I love it!  Enjoy!


----------



## ap.

My embroidered Ace sneakers -- they're super comfy.


----------



## applecidered

HandbagDiva354 said:


> Newly released Wristlet from the Gucci Circus line. It's much larger than I thought it would be. I love it! [emoji177]
> 
> View attachment 3390091
> 
> View attachment 3390092
> 
> View attachment 3390094
> 
> View attachment 3390095
> 
> View attachment 3390096
> 
> View attachment 3390105


Cute! And it does look like it holds a lot!


apey_grapey said:


> My embroidered Ace sneakers -- they're super comfy.
> 
> View attachment 3390672
> 
> 
> View attachment 3390670


Love the exquisite detail!


----------



## GhstDreamer

Johnpauliegal said:


> View attachment 3387984
> View attachment 3387980
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am so very thrilled!  Today I received my Bree Guccissima Chocolate Leather Disco Bag from Saks (it came in the new Gucci white/cream? Dustbag)!  And guess what?  They match the Chocolate Leather Guccissima Leather Drivers I bought 2 years ago from Gucci that I never wore lmao!!



Congrats and love how they match perfectly! 
Now go wear those shoes - they need to be seen!


----------



## GhstDreamer

HandbagDiva354 said:


> Newly released Wristlet from the Gucci Circus line. It's much larger than I thought it would be. I love it! [emoji177]
> 
> View attachment 3390091
> 
> View attachment 3390092
> 
> View attachment 3390094
> 
> View attachment 3390095
> 
> View attachment 3390096
> 
> View attachment 3390105



Congrats! They are so unique and so darn adorable!


----------



## papertiger

apey_grapey said:


> My embroidered Ace sneakers -- they're super comfy.
> 
> View attachment 3390672
> 
> 
> View attachment 3390670



Totally adorable, these are something else


----------



## ap.

applecidered said:


> ...Love the exquisite detail!





papertiger said:


> Totally adorable, these are something else



I've gotten so many compliments on these sneakers.  And I love that they're so comfortable.  Now I want to get a pair with a bee or butterfly patch when customization comes to New York.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

GhstDreamer said:


> Congrats and love how they match perfectly!
> Now go wear those shoes - they need to be seen!


Thanks! 
Lmfao!!!     I know, I know!   
Gonna take them out to play real soon.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

I picked up at the outlet today the Abbey Medium Tote in Black along with a pair of flats to match. 

The flats match the small Abbey Bag I bought last year (or was it the year before lol) but haven't used yet lmao.


----------



## hiddencharms

apey_grapey said:


> My embroidered Ace sneakers -- they're super comfy.
> 
> View attachment 3390672
> 
> 
> View attachment 3390670



These sneakers are so beautiful! Congrats!


----------



## Johnpauliegal

apey_grapey said:


> My embroidered Ace sneakers -- they're super comfy.
> 
> View attachment 3390672
> 
> 
> View attachment 3390670


beautiful embroidered sneakers.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Straight-Laced said:


> jacquard Jordaan loafers



These shoes are outrageous!  Love the colors!


----------



## Johnpauliegal

redgreenblue said:


> I bought this in hibiscus red last year (December sale). I love this bag.



I love love love this red bag. I picked up a red leather Guccissima messenger bag during last years sale. I haven't used it yet lol. 
It looks like this.


----------



## Shrinkkbo

Got a pair of pumps for an office "summer do" can't wait to pair them with a white lace dress


----------



## cmm62

Shrinkkbo said:


> Got a pair of pumps for an office "summer do" can't wait to pair them with a white lace dress



I love this pattern - will look so lovely with white lace!


----------



## libelle

Cerise blooms train pass
Does anyone know the price of it in USD?


----------



## HandbagDiva354

This Guccissima Standard Agenda (Black) came today. I love the size[emoji177] Does any one know if this would fit the same size paper as the LV MM agenda?


----------



## Johnpauliegal

HandbagDiva354 said:


> This Guccissima Standard Agenda (Black) came today. I love the size[emoji177] Does any one know if this would fit the same size paper as the LV MM agenda?
> View attachment 3397192
> 
> View attachment 3397193
> 
> View attachment 3397195
> 
> View attachment 3397196



I love your new agenda 
I'm certain it would fit because I bought the Gucci agenda refill for my LV PM agenda.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

libelle said:


> Cerise blooms train pass
> Does anyone know the price of it in USD?


Hi. According to the website, it states $270 for the Blooms Train pass.


----------



## libelle

Johnpauliegal said:


> Hi. According to the website, it states $270 for the Blooms Train pass.


I believe that is the price of the canvas blooms, not leather, but thank you


----------



## strandedflower

Bought the last one one in this color from net-a-porter. It's so gorgeous


----------



## Venessa84

Loving my studded disco


----------



## redgreenblue

I know this is not a favourite of many here, but I was able to get a flora knight pouch at the Outlet. And I love it, it fits my espandrilles.


----------



## Sunfeather

redgreenblue said:


> I know this is not a favourite of many here, but I was able to get a flora knight pouch at the Outlet. And I love it, it fits my espandrilles.


Congratulation! Looks really wonderful! [emoji173]


----------



## Sunfeather

Found my new big Bag Love at the Outlet.....gift from DH [emoji4] [emoji173]
	

		
			
		

		
	



Colour is more dark than pic shows.


----------



## redgreenblue

Sunfeather said:


> Found my new big Bag Love at the Outlet.....gift from DH [emoji4] [emoji173]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3404336
> 
> Colour is more dark than pic shows.



Red ostrich, I love that! I would love to see the inside of the bag.


----------



## danniela

redgreenblue said:


> I bought this in hibiscus red last year (December sale). I love this bag.



I wish I could find this in black. I love the interlocking GG instead of the current one. It's very pretty  does it hold a good amount?


----------



## Sunfeather

redgreenblue said:


> Red ostrich, I love that! I would love to see the inside of the bag.


Inside is leather...


----------



## redgreenblue

Sunfeather said:


> Inside is leather...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3404354



Congrats, this is really a stunning bag. I love red.


----------



## Sunfeather

redgreenblue said:


> Congrats, this is really a stunning bag. I love red.


Thank you [emoji173]


----------



## redgreenblue

danniela said:


> I wish I could find this in black. I love the interlocking GG instead of the current one. It's very pretty  does it hold a good amount?



Thank you! 

No it doesn't hold a lot, this is the small size. I was trying to do an interior shot, but did not manage to do it. 

It fits everything I need for the evening, though. Small wallet, keys, tissues, a few make up items and reading glasses.


----------



## redgreenblue

danniela said:


> I wish I could find this in black. I love the interlocking GG instead of the current one. It's very pretty  does it hold a good amount?



btw. the larger black one is still on sale on the Gucci Europe Website.


----------



## danniela

redgreenblue said:


> btw. the larger black one is still on sale on the Gucci Europe Website.



I tried looking on their international site and I can't see pricing. Do u remember approx how much it was? I can't believe how limited the Canada website is! Urgh!


----------



## redgreenblue

danniela said:


> I tried looking on their international site and I can't see pricing. Do u remember approx how much it was? I can't believe how limited the Canada website is! Urgh!



No, sorry I can't remember. And now it is gone.


----------



## danniela

this is the most adorable bag. I can't wait to wear her. It's much more sturdy than I expected so happy [emoji7]


----------



## monksmom

danniela said:


> View attachment 3406337
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is the most adorable bag. I can't wait to wear her. It's much more sturdy than I expected so happy [emoji7]


What a cutie!  I am sad Gucci is discontinuing the Swing Tote Line


----------



## danniela

Same here I'd say the line itself was quite classic and thank u


----------



## SassyMonkey

Princessaurora said:


> My first Gucci - the GG blooms reversible tote


OMG! I love your tote!!! I'm thinking of getting one myself.  How is the wear and tear of this bag since you've got it?  Would love to hear your thoughts.


----------



## ms piggy

So I finally came out from under my (H) rock to check out the 'new' Gucci after all that I have heard/seen from my shopping buddies. It has been 15 years since my last Gucci purchase (I still remember the messenger bag!). The sense of familiarity with a rejuvenation. Wicked!

I'm not a logo-ish person but I just could not walk away from the whimsical Tian print, esp on the espadrilles! Btw, the new version of the carrier bag did not really thrill me (even if I wasn't a big fan of the previous one). I definitely see more shoes and RTW coming my way (*sweatdrop for my wallet*)!


----------



## L4lou

Excuse the bad quality photos . My first Gucci piece! The tian cardholder, was a tough decision between this one and the blue mens blooms option.


----------



## papertiger

redgreenblue said:


> I know this is not a favourite of many here, but I was able to get a flora knight pouch at the Outlet. And I love it, it fits my espandrilles.



Not at all, I love Flora Knight and have a tie in the design (in the same colour)


----------



## danniela

papertiger said:


> Not at all, I love Flora Knight and have a tie in the design (in the same colour)



I think this pattern is so pretty! I love the black background [emoji7]


----------



## Addy

Medium Bamboo Shopper in light pink


----------



## Yoshi1296

Here's my new wallet! It's embroidered with little bunnies!!![emoji173]️[emoji195][emoji235]


----------



## papertiger

Addy said:


> View attachment 3421955
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Medium Bamboo Shopper in light pink



Classic beauty! 



Yoshi1296 said:


> Here's my new wallet! It's embroidered with little bunnies!!![emoji173]️[emoji195][emoji235]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3422615



That's really cute, great idea, it immediately makes it very special


----------



## applecidered

Yoshi1296 said:


> Here's my new wallet! It's embroidered with little bunnies!!![emoji173]️[emoji195][emoji235]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3422615


That is super cute, now I want my husband to have one hehe


----------



## Yoshi1296

papertiger said:


> Classic beauty!
> 
> 
> 
> That's really cute, great idea, it immediately makes it very special





applecidered said:


> That is super cute, now I want my husband to have one hehe



Thanks y'all! The embroidery is super nice. I was worried about it not aging well and having the threads start to come undone and fray but it seems like it'll hold up pretty well. And the leather is super smooth.


----------



## Addy

Yoshi1296 said:


> Here's my new wallet! It's embroidered with little bunnies!!![emoji173]️[emoji195][emoji235]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3422615


This is adorable!


----------



## Addy

papertiger said:


> Classic beauty!



Thank you! It's my first bamboo piece.


----------



## Yoshi1296

Addy said:


> This is adorable!



Thanks! I love your bamboo!!


----------



## SassyMonkey

Does anyone on this thread have the GG Blooms reversible tote? I'm considering it as my next purchase. I love the Mauve pinkish hue on the inside and the pinkish hues on the blooms on the outside...super cute!!! It's like getting 2 purses for the price of one right??? Just wanted to get your thoughts on the wear and tear of this cute tote.


----------



## SassyMonkey

papertiger said:


> a little extra from the shoe dept
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not 1 but 2 dust bags
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do they look?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do they fit?


Wow, they are so sassy! Love them!!! Looks like they fit you perfectly!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## papertiger

SassyMonkey said:


> View attachment 3423485
> View attachment 3423486
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone on this thread have the GG Blooms reversible tote? I'm considering it as my next purchase. I love the Mauve pinkish hue on the inside and the pinkish hues on the blooms on the outside...super cute!!! It's like getting 2 purses for the price of one right??? Just wanted to get your thoughts on the wear and tear of this cute tote.



Did you buy it SM? I have plenty of totes and a couple quite new otherwise I'd love it, it's a Summer bag you can have forever. You may possibly want to use an insert or use pouches with it to give you some organisation.


----------



## SassyMonkey

papertiger said:


> Did you buy it SM? I have plenty of totes and a couple quite new otherwise I'd love it, it's a Summer bag you can have forever. You may possibly want to use an insert or use pouches with it to give you some organisation.


Hi Papertiger...thank you for responding to my inquiry.  No, I didn't get it yet, I'm thinking, if not tomorrow then definitely Sunday I'll be looking to get it...I do have a Samorga organizer that I think will fit in it...It fits my LV Damier Azur Neverfull MM size, so I'm thinking it should fit in this Medium size tote.  Yay, thanks for the reassurance of this tote that I could have forever, that seals the deal, I'm getting it!!!


----------



## Yoshi1296

papertiger said:


> a little extra from the shoe dept
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not 1 but 2 dust bags
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do they look?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do they fit?



Wow these shoes are HOT!! I LOVE these!!!! You rock them really well.


----------



## Princessaurora

SassyMonkey said:


> OMG! I love your tote!!! I'm thinking of getting one myself.  How is the wear and tear of this bag since you've got it?  Would love to hear your thoughts.


I've had this bag for over 6 months, and it still looks brand new. The leather is really durable. It's been out in bright tropical sunshine, and been rained on, but the colors are still perfect. I just wipe it down and put it back in its dustbag when I'm not using it.


----------



## bspcc87

My woc in this lovely dusty pink Color


----------



## bspcc87

A more accurate pic of the Color


----------



## myluvofbags

bspcc87 said:


> My woc in this lovely dusty pink Color


This is pretty, love the color and simplistic style


----------



## SassyMonkey

Princessaurora said:


> I've had this bag for over 6 months, and it still looks brand new. The leather is really durable. It's been out in bright tropical sunshine, and been rained on, but the colors are still perfect. I just wipe it down and put it back in its dustbag when I'm not using it.


Hi Princessaurora I did end up getting it and I absolutely love it!!! I've even worn it inside out with the mauve color on the outside.  It's like 2 bags for the price of one I can tell this bag is very durable and weather resistant to sun and rain when I carry it around.  We're now purse twinsies  yay!!!


----------



## chiari

I wanted to share my new purchase as well - bought pre-loved!
View media item 214


----------



## madaughter

My first Gucci.  Celebrate with me.


----------



## SassyMonkey

madaughter said:


> My first Gucci.  Celebrate with me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3438242
> View attachment 3438243
> View attachment 3438244


Just gorgeous!!! This was also my first Gucci too! Love the disco, it's the perfect size cross body. I got mine in a metallic champagne color. Congratulations my dear!!! Awesome choice!!!


----------



## Addy

chiari said:


> I wanted to share my new purchase as well - bought pre-loved!
> View media item 214


Beautiful!


----------



## Addy

madaughter said:


> My first Gucci.  Celebrate with me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3438242
> View attachment 3438243
> View attachment 3438244


Congrats! Love that color!


----------



## sungelly87

I never thought that my first one would be a Gucci. But totally fell in love and everyone was super nice at the Dallas Galleria!


----------



## Addy

sungelly87 said:


> View attachment 3438873
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never thought that my first one would be a Gucci. But totally fell in love and everyone was super nice at the Dallas Galleria!


Gorgeous!


----------



## Baby_Girl

sungelly87 said:


> View attachment 3438873
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never thought that my first one would be a Gucci. But totally fell in love and everyone was super nice at the Dallas Galleria!



Congrats, I love it! Could you please post a modeling pic? I want to get the same bag but I'm still thinking!


----------



## sungelly87

Baby_Girl said:


> Congrats, I love it! Could you please post a modeling pic? I want to get the same bag but I'm still thinking!





Here you go! I'm 5'4'' and I plan on wearing a crossbody.


----------



## papertiger

sungelly87 said:


> View attachment 3438873
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never thought that my first one would be a Gucci. But totally fell in love and everyone was super nice at the Dallas Galleria!



Beautiful! And did you get the scarf too it's so pretty?


----------



## sungelly87

papertiger said:


> Beautiful! And did you get the scarf too it's so pretty?


Yes, scarf is a gift for my mom


----------



## papertiger

sungelly87 said:


> Yes, scarf is a gift for my mom



How lovely, so sweet of you. 
Perhaps she would't mind you borrowing it occasionally, it looks so good with you bag


----------



## Baby_Girl

sungelly87 said:


> View attachment 3439745
> 
> Here you go! I'm 5'4'' and I plan on wearing a crossbody.



Thank You for the pic, you look amazing, the bag suits you very well! I will visit my local Gucci Boutique next week, can't wait! ☺️ 
Ohhhh and, love your dress!


----------



## GhstDreamer

sungelly87 said:


> View attachment 3438873
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never thought that my first one would be a Gucci. But totally fell in love and everyone was super nice at the Dallas Galleria!



Absolutely stunning Dionysus! Congrats!


----------



## applecidered

sungelly87 said:


> View attachment 3438873
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never thought that my first one would be a Gucci. But totally fell in love and everyone was super nice at the Dallas Galleria!



Everyone is so nice at the Dallas Galleria! I got my latest Gucci there...


----------



## sungelly87

applecidered said:


> Everyone is so nice at the Dallas Galleria! I got my latest Gucci there...


Which one did you get?


----------



## WhiskyTFoxtrot

It's been a while since I popped onto this forum, but I've recently been bitten by the shopping bug... DSW is having their Gucci finL sale event, and I picked up a pair of open toe pumps. Crossing my fingers they fit me just right! Will know in about 4-7 days!

http://www.dsw.com/shoe/final+sale+-+gucci+patent+leather+interlocking+g+peep+toe+pump?prodId=338202


----------



## Addy

WhiskyTFoxtrot said:


> It's been a while since I popped onto this forum, but I've recently been bitten by the shopping bug... DSW is having their Gucci finL sale event, and I picked up a pair of open toe pumps. Crossing my fingers they fit me just right! Will know in about 4-7 days!
> 
> http://www.dsw.com/shoe/final+sale+-+gucci+patent+leather+interlocking+g+peep+toe+pump?prodId=338202


Classy! Please post pics when they arrive!


----------



## applecidered

sungelly87 said:


> Which one did you get?



I got a beige small shoulder soho!


----------



## Black_socialite

My new favorite!!!


----------



## papertiger

Black_socialite said:


> View attachment 3452490
> 
> 
> My new favorite!!!



Wow, that's fabUlous! Congratulations on your new beauty


----------



## ms piggy

ms piggy said:


> So I finally came out from under my (H) rock to check out the 'new' Gucci after all that I have heard/seen from my shopping buddies. It has been 15 years since my last Gucci purchase (I still remember the messenger bag!). The sense of familiarity with a rejuvenation. Wicked!
> 
> I'm not a logo-ish person but I just could not walk away from the whimsical Tian print, esp on the espadrilles! Btw, the new version of the carrier bag did not really thrill me (even if I wasn't a big fan of the previous one). I definitely see more shoes and RTW coming my way (*sweatdrop for my wallet*)!
> 
> View attachment 3421059
> View attachment 3421060



And so after having bitten by the Gucci bug with the Tian espadrilles, here are the new additions : a cream/navy silk dress and black Marmont pumps.


----------



## hellokimmiee

ms piggy said:


> And so after having bitten by the Gucci bug with the Tian espadrilles, here are the new additions : a cream/navy silk dress and black Marmont pumps.
> View attachment 3454029
> View attachment 3454030
> View attachment 3454031
> View attachment 3454032
> View attachment 3454033



In love [emoji7]


----------



## papertiger

ms piggy said:


> And so after having bitten by the Gucci bug with the Tian espadrilles, here are the new additions : a cream/navy silk dress and black Marmont pumps.
> View attachment 3454029
> View attachment 3454030
> View attachment 3454031
> View attachment 3454032
> View attachment 3454033



Oh fabulous, love the dress and shoes, even better I can see both pieces never dating so here's to years of wear and the joy. Welcome to the wonderful world of Gucci


----------



## AtlDesigner

ms piggy said:


> And so after having bitten by the Gucci bug with the Tian espadrilles, here are the new additions : a cream/navy silk dress and black Marmont pumps.
> 
> GORGEOUS!! [emoji7]


----------



## Lvlover789

chiari said:


> I wanted to share my new purchase as well - bought pre-loved!
> View media item 214


Mod shots?? Such a cute bag!


----------



## Lvlover789

Finally picked up my padlock in red! Added a pom pom to it and stored away the keys. Thanks for letting me share this.


----------



## monksmom

Lvlover789 said:


> View attachment 3458842
> 
> Finally picked up my padlock in red! Added a pom pom to it and stored away the keys. Thanks for letting me share this.


Is this the Mini Padlock?  The red is super cute especially with the pom pom.


----------



## Lvlover789

monksmom said:


> Is this the Mini Padlock?  The red is super cute especially with the pom pom.


Yes it is! The next size up was way too big for me. I'm so excited to use her hehe


----------



## monksmom

Lvlover789 said:


> Yes it is! The next size up was way too big for me. I'm so excited to use her hehe


Congratulations, I hope you enjoy it!


----------



## Bagsforcady

My frist Gucci SLG.


----------



## papertiger

Lvlover789 said:


> View attachment 3458842
> 
> Finally picked up my padlock in red! Added a pom pom to it and stored away the keys. Thanks for letting me share this.



I think it's perfect in every way, congratulations on this stunning sweetie


----------



## papertiger

Bagsforcady said:


> My frist Gucci SLG.



That's going to be a very useful little piece, congratulations *Bagsforcady*


----------



## FunBagz

Good morning, Gucci TPFers!  This is my first post on the Gucci forum and my first Gucci.  I scored this small black swing tote at 40% off from NM.  Gucci never really caught my eye since I don’t care for monogramming or large emblems, but the swing tote has piqued my interest for a while now and I gotta say, I am impressed with the quality.  Glad I was able to grab one before they are discontinued.  The leather is a bit stiff, but it seems like it will soften with use and will be very durable.  I’ll be using it primarily to carry my heels and snacks into the office, so the size is perfect.  Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## papertiger

Beautiful! Congratulations on such a lovely bag


----------



## papertiger

I wore my new hat last night, even though I wasn't supposed to wear it until Oct. It has an Anamalier brass cat/tiger on the side bow


----------



## strandedflower

Had to wait until I went to Hawaii to get something from Gucci Blooms


----------



## **Chanel**

papertiger said:


> I wore my new hat last night, even though I wasn't supposed to wear it until Oct. It has an Anamalier brass cat/tiger on the side bow




Wow...where is the LOVE button ???
I really like this hat on you dear, you are sooooo rocking it and it works so perfect with your scarf too! 
Excellent buy for sure!


----------



## sonaturallyme

FunBagz said:


> Good morning, Gucci TPFers!  This is my first post on the Gucci forum and my first Gucci.  I scored this small black swing tote at 40% off from NM.  Gucci never really caught my eye since I don’t care for monogramming or large emblems, but the swing tote has piqued my interest for a while now and I gotta say, I am impressed with the quality.  Glad I was able to grab one before they are discontinued.  The leather is a bit stiff, but it seems like it will soften with use and will be very durable.  I’ll be using it primarily to carry my heels and snacks into the office, so the size is perfect.  Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 3459841
> View attachment 3459842



So funny!! I saw this one online and had it in my cart but by the time I tried to check out it was sold. Lucky you!


----------



## danniela

FunBagz said:


> Good morning, Gucci TPFers!  This is my first post on the Gucci forum and my first Gucci.  I scored this small black swing tote at 40% off from NM.  Gucci never really caught my eye since I don’t care for monogramming or large emblems, but the swing tote has piqued my interest for a while now and I gotta say, I am impressed with the quality.  Glad I was able to grab one before they are discontinued.  The leather is a bit stiff, but it seems like it will soften with use and will be very durable.  I’ll be using it primarily to carry my heels and snacks into the office, so the size is perfect.  Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 3459841
> View attachment 3459842



Very nice! I have the smaller version of the bag and I love it. The quality is excellent for a worry free everyday bag. Congrats [emoji5][emoji5]


----------



## deltalady

The Signature Zip Around Card Case in Navy, fresh off the FedEx truck


----------



## snibor

deltalady said:


> The Signature Zip Around Card Case in Navy, fresh off the FedEx truck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3466697



So pretty!


----------



## AGG_bag lover

Just ordered this off of Selfridges.com... price was too good to pass up and I can't wait to get it! And I needed a wallet for my new Soho Disco bag that arrives tomorrow! 

Anyone have or seen this in person?


----------



## topglamchic

papertiger said:


> I wore my new hat last night, even though I wasn't supposed to wear it until Oct. It has an Anamalier brass cat/tiger on the side bow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/
> 
> Looking good[emoji6][emoji6]


----------



## monksmom

deltalady said:


> The Signature Zip Around Card Case in Navy, fresh off the FedEx truck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3466697


I love this in Navy, it's very pretty!


----------



## nicotineflv

Got home to an amazing surprise from my guy

Technically it's a pre birthday gift

View attachment 3467455


----------



## snibor

nicotineflv said:


> Got home to an amazing surprise from my guy
> 
> Technically it's a pre birthday gift
> 
> View attachment 3467455
> View attachment 3467454



That's a keeper.  So is the guy!  lol. Nice!


----------



## neha81

Hi friends! This is my first ever post in the Gucci reveal thread and my first ever Gucci bag. I'm just so over the moon to have found this beauty and so I had to share on here, since I know only YOU lovelies would understand my joy! hehe. Here she is, the lovely Gucci Soho Disco bag in the powder pink color, sometimes referred to as powder face? But I've also seen it called Dark Cipria, I believe that's the original color name. I'm just over the moon for it! I did a whole blog post about this bag purchase on my blog hehe (neha beauty .com) but anyway, here she is! Can't wait to see what you think!! xoxo


----------



## SassyMonkey

neha81 said:


> Hi friends! This is my first ever post in the Gucci reveal thread and my first ever Gucci bag. I'm just so over the moon to have found this beauty and so I had to share on here, since I know only YOU lovelies would understand my joy! hehe. Here she is, the lovely Gucci Soho Disco bag in the powder pink color, sometimes referred to as powder face? But I've also seen it called Dark Cipria, I believe that's the original color name. I'm just over the moon for it! I did a whole blog post about this bag purchase on my blog hehe (neha beauty .com) but anyway, here she is! Can't wait to see what you think!! xoxo
> View attachment 3467673
> View attachment 3467674
> View attachment 3467675


Yaycongratulations on your first Gucci!  Disco's are the perfect cross body bag imo and she's a beauty!!! Love the color


----------



## neha81

Oh thank you so much! For me, the color is just divine! hehe. I think I now have the luxury handbag fever with this one heheh. But this is my new fave!


----------



## neha81

SassyMonkey said:


> Yaycongratulations on your first Gucci!  Disco's are the perfect cross body bag imo and she's a beauty!!! Love the color


Oh thank you so much! For me, the color is just divine! hehe. I think I now have the luxury handbag fever with this one heheh. But this is my new fave!


----------



## sonaturallyme

Anyone wanna guess what I got today?


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Im not good at guessing. I'm sure members are searching your posts lol. But I would love to see what you got today!


----------



## sonaturallyme

I'll keep the wait short! It's been selling out everywhere and with all the talk of it being discontinued, I decided to get my red soho disco. Even though I just got the Dionysus last week, I couldn't stop thinking about the disco! Glad I got it today bc this was the last one they had in store.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

sonaturallyme said:


> I'll keep the wait short! It's been selling out everywhere and with all the talk of it being discontinued, I decided to get my red soho disco. Even though I just got the Dionysus last week, I couldn't stop thinking about the disco! Glad I got it today bc this was the last one they had in store.


Good for you!!  Congratulations on your beautiful red disco!   You did good!  I would love to have this beautiful bag!


----------



## Venessa84

neha81 said:


> Hi friends! This is my first ever post in the Gucci reveal thread and my first ever Gucci bag. I'm just so over the moon to have found this beauty and so I had to share on here, since I know only YOU lovelies would understand my joy! hehe. Here she is, the lovely Gucci Soho Disco bag in the powder pink color, sometimes referred to as powder face? But I've also seen it called Dark Cipria, I believe that's the original color name. I'm just over the moon for it! I did a whole blog post about this bag purchase on my blog hehe (neha beauty .com) but anyway, here she is! Can't wait to see what you think!! xoxo
> View attachment 3467673
> View attachment 3467674
> View attachment 3467675



Absolutely gorgeous! Gucci did right with the Disco. Sad to see it being discontinued.


----------



## sonaturallyme

Johnpauliegal said:


> Good for you!!  Congratulations on your beautiful red disco!   You did good!  I would love to have this beautiful bag!





Venessa84 said:


> Absolutely gorgeous! Gucci did right with the Disco. Sad to see it being discontinued.



Thank you! I am in love with this bag. I can't believe it's going away. So glad I was able to get this one, and in my favorite color. The marmont is very nice but much smaller than the disco so it's not a very good replacement IMO


----------



## Straight-Laced

My new favourite shoes!


----------



## neha81

sonaturallyme said:


> Anyone wanna guess what I got today?


OMG so exciting! Maybe... the Dionysus?


----------



## mari_merry

Straight-Laced said:


> View attachment 3467898
> 
> My new favourite shoes!


omg i love them


----------



## papertiger

sonaturallyme said:


> I'll keep the wait short! It's been selling out everywhere and with all the talk of it being discontinued, I decided to get my red soho disco. Even though I just got the Dionysus last week, I couldn't stop thinking about the disco! Glad I got it today bc this was the last one they had in store.



Congratulations *sonaturallyme *, very pleased you manage to snag the last, and now it's all yours, yay


----------



## chloebagfreak

sonaturallyme said:


> I'll keep the wait short! It's been selling out everywhere and with all the talk of it being discontinued, I decided to get my red soho disco. Even though I just got the Dionysus last week, I couldn't stop thinking about the disco! Glad I got it today bc this was the last one they had in store.


Congratulations! I had to find one too since they are discontinuing them
I was on Neimans website and didn't see it. Then I googled it, and it took me to their catalog section and it said 1 left, so it's on it's way !!!
It really is such a great color. I'm not a red person at all, and I just flipped when I saw it.
Enjoy!!


----------



## chloebagfreak

neha81 said:


> Hi friends! This is my first ever post in the Gucci reveal thread and my first ever Gucci bag. I'm just so over the moon to have found this beauty and so I had to share on here, since I know only YOU lovelies would understand my joy! hehe. Here she is, the lovely Gucci Soho Disco bag in the powder pink color, sometimes referred to as powder face? But I've also seen it called Dark Cipria, I believe that's the original color name. I'm just over the moon for it! I did a whole blog post about this bag purchase on my blog hehe (neha beauty .com) but anyway, here she is! Can't wait to see what you think!! xoxo
> View attachment 3467673
> View attachment 3467674
> View attachment 3467675


Lovely color!! Wow, what a great bag
That is going to look amazing with everything!
Congratulations!!


----------



## topglamchic

So ridiculously unnecessary but so so cute. I got it today.


----------



## monksmom

topglamchic said:


> So ridiculously unnecessary but so so cute. I got it today.
> View attachment 3469529


This key fob is super adorable!


----------



## topglamchic

monksmom said:


> This key fob is super adorable!



Thanks monksmom, I remember when it came out in 2015 and I couldn't justify buying a key fob. When I saw it again I really knew I had to have it. I knew I made the right decision when the woman at the cash register squealed in delight and said "let me show u the one that looks like me" and pulled her look alike out [emoji847]


----------



## Harper Quinn

Oh my! What a fabulous thread. I'm late to the Gucci game, but better late than never right?! I've amassed a lovely little collection of shoes and have started a thread under the Glass Slipper section on Marmont shoes. But here are some sneaky pics and my favourite trainers in the whole world- can't upload them quite yet for some reason but here are the backs!


----------



## Harper Quinn

My first pair of Marmonts- love them so much!


----------



## Harper Quinn

Swiftly followed by metallic fuchsias


----------



## papertiger

Harper Quinn said:


> View attachment 3474614
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Swiftly followed by metallic fuchsias



You have exceedingly and dazzlingly good  taste in shoes my dear


----------



## Limelightlane

Harper Quinn said:


> View attachment 3474614
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Swiftly followed by metallic fuchsias



Now we are talking! Love that fuchsia color!!! [emoji7]


----------



## Limelightlane

My first Gucci purchase! They didn't have the Blooms box at the time but the SA manager said I could stop by to get one when they come in. Love the blue Blooms with red contrast and didn't want to commit to a bag. I needed a card holder for my small bags and this was absolutely perfect!! Love the extra zipper for more cards too!!


----------



## applecidered

Chauwall said:


> My first Gucci purchase! They didn't have the Blooms box at the time but the SA manager said I could stop by to get one when they come in. Love the blue Blooms with red contrast and didn't want to commit to a bag. I needed a card holder for my small bags and this was absolutely perfect!! Love the extra zipper for more cards too!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3474839
> 
> View attachment 3474841



Perfect purchase, and welcome to the world of Gucci... Once you step inside, you can never leave...


----------



## Harper Quinn

papertiger said:


> You have exceedingly and dazzlingly good  taste in shoes my dear


You are just too kind! It'a big honour coming from you


----------



## Harper Quinn

And the trainers I am in love with


----------



## demicouture

Harper Quinn said:


> View attachment 3475579
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the trainers I am in love with



So good!! I am still hesitating between these and the pineapple (already own the heart ones). They are so pretty!


----------



## demicouture

Here are my latest Gucci obsessions!
The Gucci Ace heart trainers[emoji173]️



And Trouble Andrew's Gucci Ghost Marmont camera bag[emoji92][emoji170]


----------



## GhstDreamer

demicouture said:


> Here are my latest Gucci obsessions!
> The Gucci Ace heart trainers[emoji173]️
> View attachment 3477939
> 
> 
> And Trouble Andrew's Gucci Ghost Marmont camera bag[emoji92][emoji170]
> View attachment 3477943



This ghost marmont is absolutely stunning! Congrats!!


----------



## sonaturallyme

Harper Quinn said:


> View attachment 3475579
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the trainers I am in love with


I am so in love with these shoes! Trying to decide between these and the GucciGhost shoes. Maybe I'll just get both!


----------



## EvieSeb5671

I got this little item today and I absolutely love it. It surprisingly holds way more than I thought it would. It doesn't have little pockets on the two sides like the LV zippy coin purse but I think I prefer it this way. So much room and my bills fit if I just fold them once. I actually also purchased a LV Clemence wallet that I'm waiting to receive in the mail but I think I'm going to just either return it or get store credit and buy a bag. This wallet is perfect for my every day use!


----------



## papertiger

demicouture said:


> Here are my latest Gucci obsessions!
> The Gucci Ace heart trainers[emoji173]️
> View attachment 3477939
> 
> 
> And Trouble Andrew's Gucci Ghost Marmont camera bag[emoji92][emoji170]
> View attachment 3477943



Love this bag, looks so great on and the shoes are so cute but tough too. Congratulations on both


----------



## Shrinkkbo

Autumn boots!


----------



## Johnpauliegal

I am loving all these beautiful purchases!!!!


----------



## Venessa84

demicouture said:


> Here are my latest Gucci obsessions!
> The Gucci Ace heart trainers[emoji173]️
> View attachment 3477939
> 
> 
> And Trouble Andrew's Gucci Ghost Marmont camera bag[emoji92][emoji170]
> View attachment 3477943



So fun!  Congrats and enjoy!!



radhikaa91 said:


> I got this little item today and I absolutely love it. It surprisingly holds way more than I thought it would. It doesn't have little pockets on the two sides like the LV zippy coin purse but I think I prefer it this way. So much room and my bills fit if I just fold them once. I actually also purchased a LV Clemence wallet that I'm waiting to receive in the mail but I think I'm going to just either return it or get store credit and buy a bag. This wallet is perfect for my every day use!
> 
> 
> View attachment 3478192
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3478193


Gucci red...love!


----------



## Nene1819

apey_grapey said:


> My embroidered Ace sneakers -- they're super comfy.
> 
> View attachment 3390672
> 
> 
> View attachment 3390670


How do these fit? I want to order a pair but unsure of what size to get.


----------



## ap.

Nene1819 said:


> How do these fit? I want to order a pair but unsure of what size to get.


They fit large. Go down one full size. I could have gone 1.5 sizes smaller and been fine as i wear them with thin socks.


----------



## januaryred

All my new gucci babies!


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Wow!!  Those are some beautiful babies you have! 
Enjoy them all!


----------



## papertiger

januaryred said:


> All my new gucci babies!


 Wow you have been a buszzzzy Gucci girl! Fantastic all!!!


----------



## januaryred

papertiger said:


> Wow you have been a buszzzzy Gucci girl! Fantastic all!!!



Yesss I am so in love with Gucci right now thank you


----------



## chloebagfreak

januaryred said:


> All my new gucci babies!


Amazing collection! Congratulations!
I love what you chose


----------



## AtlDesigner

januaryred said:


> Yesss I am so in love with Gucci right now thank you



So beautiful!  What size is your GG Marmont in velvet?  Do you find the color more reddish/burgundy or purple-ish?


----------



## januaryred

AtlDesigner said:


> So beautiful!  What size is your GG Marmont in velvet?  Do you find the color more reddish/burgundy or purple-ish?



Thank you. Mine is the size small and I find it more to be on the purply-pink side


----------



## Johnpauliegal

januaryred said:


> All my new gucci babies!


Beautiful collection. Enjoy them all! 
I'm in love with your dionysus bag!  She is a beauty!


----------



## lolalein

demicouture said:


> Here are my latest Gucci obsessions!
> The Gucci Ace heart trainers[emoji173]️
> View attachment 3477939
> 
> 
> And Trouble Andrew's Gucci Ghost Marmont camera bag[emoji92][emoji170]
> View attachment 3477943



So cute the shoes [emoji151]


----------



## Yoshi1296

I picked up the sterling silver ring from the GucciGhost collection today!!


----------



## AtlDesigner

januaryred said:


> Thank you. Mine is the size small and I find it more to be on the purply-pink side



Thank you!  Do you mind sharing where you found it?


----------



## papertiger

Yoshi1296 said:


> I picked up the sterling silver ring from the GucciGhost collection today!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3486432



Love it Yoshi. I also bought a little GucciGhost silver piece too, they're really sweet but edgy


----------



## Yoshi1296

papertiger said:


> Love it Yoshi. I also bought a little GucciGhost silver piece too, they're really sweet but edgy



Thanks! What did you get? I'm definitely eyeing the rainbow necklace next!


----------



## papertiger

Yoshi1296 said:


> Thanks! What did you get? I'm definitely eyeing the rainbow necklace next!


The 'REAL GUCCI' black enamel charm and necklace. I may get the rainbow too


----------



## fatcat2523

Got my mom the IPhone case wallet for her new IPhone 6s Plus


----------



## Venessa84

fatcat2523 said:


> Got my mom the IPhone case wallet for her new IPhone 6s Plus
> View attachment 3488218
> 
> View attachment 3488219


Very cute!


----------



## fatcat2523

Venessa84 said:


> Very cute!



Thank you


----------



## Straight-Laced

My weekend splurge  
(shopping hibernation time starts NOW!)


----------



## Yoshi1296

papertiger said:


> The 'REAL GUCCI' black enamel charm and necklace. I may get the rainbow too



Nice!! I loved that charm as well! Gucci is slowly making me broke hehe!!


----------



## Johnpauliegal

fatcat2523 said:


> Got my mom the IPhone case wallet for her new IPhone 6s Plus
> View attachment 3488218
> 
> View attachment 3488219


What a beautiful gift for your mom. 



Straight-Laced said:


> My weekend splurge
> (shopping hibernation time starts NOW!)
> 
> View attachment 3489169


Oh my you sure did splurge. 
I just LOVE your bag!!!! It's beautiful!  And so are your shoes.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Well my box finally arrived today!


----------



## Johnpauliegal

And here she is!!!! 
I am so very happy with my purchase. 
I love it!


----------



## snibor

Johnpauliegal said:


> View attachment 3489573
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here she is!!!!
> I am so very happy with my purchase.
> I love it!



Gorgeous!


----------



## Johnpauliegal

snibor said:


> Gorgeous!


Thank you. 
I don't  know why I waited so long to purchase this bag. I am so happy when one popped up!


----------



## Johnpauliegal

I just had to show the studded drivers I bought from Saks last year; which matches perfectly, the studded disco bag I received yesterday. I only wore the shoes once lol. Now I'm certain to get use out of both of them. 
Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## fatcat2523

Johnpauliegal said:


> What a beautiful gift for your mom.
> 
> 
> Oh my you sure did splurge.
> I just LOVE your bag!!!! It's beautiful!  And so are your shoes.


Thank you


----------



## chloebagfreak

Johnpauliegal said:


> View attachment 3490307
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just had to show the studded drivers I bought from Saks last year; which matches perfectly, the studded disco bag I received yesterday. I only wore the shoes once lol. Now I'm certain to get use out of both of them.
> Thanks for letting me share.


Wow! I had no idea they had shoes to match! 
Very cool)


----------



## papertiger

Johnpauliegal said:


> View attachment 3490307
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just had to show the studded drivers I bought from Saks last year; which matches perfectly, the studded disco bag I received yesterday. I only wore the shoes once lol. Now I'm certain to get use out of both of them.
> Thanks for letting me share.



So perfect together, without being _too_ matchy


----------



## Johnpauliegal

papertiger said:


> So perfect together, without being _too_ matchy



I know and it wasn't even planned that way. Thanks. 
Just like my chocolate guccisima loafers and chocolate disco/camera bag. 
That wasnt planned either and it's a good match.


----------



## allofthebags

I just got home from the Gucci store and wanted to post pics of my new baby! My first Gucci [emoji173]️

I went safe, but I know I'll get heaps of use out of her!


----------



## allofthebags

I'm such a sucker for black pebbled leather bags - I can never have too many!

X


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Enjoy your beautiful new disco bag.


----------



## magoo27

I bought a pair of Tory Burch Sidney Boots but the zipper broke within 2 weeks so I returned them for these.


----------



## chloebagfreak

magoo27 said:


> I bought a pair of Tory Burch Sidney Boots but the zipper broke within 2 weeks so I returned them for these.


I love those! Are they comfy?


----------



## chloebagfreak

allofthebags said:


> View attachment 3491094
> 
> 
> View attachment 3491095
> 
> 
> View attachment 3491096
> 
> 
> View attachment 3491097
> 
> 
> I'm such a sucker for black pebbled leather bags - I can never have too many!
> 
> X


Love it! Congratulations! 
I love pebbled leather too


----------



## pixiejenna

Johnpauliegal said:


> View attachment 3490307
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just had to show the studded drivers I bought from Saks last year; which matches perfectly, the studded disco bag I received yesterday. I only wore the shoes once lol. Now I'm certain to get use out of both of them. [emoji2]
> Thanks for letting me share.


Ooh is the studded soho disco new? I don't see it available on the website just the standard colors and one black python. I love the studs on this bag and I'd rather get one with the studs than without.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

pixiejenna said:


> Ooh is the studded soho disco new? I don't see it available on the website just the standard colors and one black python. I love the studs on this bag and I'd rather get one with the studs than without.


Hi. Yes it is brand new!  The SA at Cabazon knew I was looking for a disco bag. He told me there was a brand new one in black with studs at the outlet he works at. I told him I wanted it!  I gave him all my info and received it a week later! 
Someone here posted that they still had one or 2 available at the Woodbury Commons outlet. Good luck!


----------



## magoo27

chloebagfreak said:


> I love those! Are they comfy?


Very comfortable!


----------



## pixiejenna

Johnpauliegal said:


> Hi. Yes it is brand new!  The SA at Cabazon knew I was looking for a disco bag. He told me there was a brand new one in black with studs at the outlet he works at. I told him I wanted it!  I gave him all my info and received it a week later! [emoji2]
> Someone here posted that they still had one or 2 available at the Woodbury Commons outlet. Good luck!  [emoji2]


Thanks!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Nene1819

apey_grapey said:


> They fit large. Go down one full size. I could have gone 1.5 sizes smaller and been fine as i wear them with thin socks.


Thanks!


----------



## pixiejenna

Johnpauliegal said:


> Hi. Yes it is brand new!  The SA at Cabazon knew I was looking for a disco bag. He told me there was a brand new one in black with studs at the outlet he works at. I told him I wanted it!  I gave him all my info and received it a week later! [emoji2]
> Someone here posted that they still had one or 2 available at the Woodbury Commons outlet. Good luck!  [emoji2]


No luck tried calling several times and no one answers then when it tells you to leave a message the mailbox is full. I have a outlet nearby  (not really close but about a 45+ minute drive). Same run around which is kind of disappointing CS wise.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Awww. Sorry to hear that!  I tried calling myself!!  No answer and as you mentioned it later goes to an answering box which is full!!  Can't understand how busy they are. I mean it's not like it's a holiday weekend. Too bad I don't know any SAs there. I hope you eventually get the bag you want.


----------



## pixiejenna

I was going downtown to shop today and decided to swing by the outlet mall a little out of the way. But figured it would be worth a shot and if I got lucky I wouldn't have to go downtown. I looked around the store  and didn't see one. They didn't really have a lot of SA's when I was finally able to get one she was VERY unhelpful even my dad was like WTF that is not the kind of treatment you expect to get at a high end store. She first told me that they didn't have any that they got only 5 in and the all sold the same day they came in, 2 months ago. So she basically flat out lied to my face. I asked her to look the item up because I know someone who bought one last week. Then she said if I knew the item # she could look it up but only if I had the number. I said so your not going to look it up in the computer for me? Then she offered to take my name and number and she'd let me know if anything comes in. I told her no way. I was really shocked that this SA was so rude and was so lazy she wouldn't even look something up in the computer. But the fact that she flat out lied to my face and told me they sold out of the bag I'm asking for 2 months ago when I know that company wide that's not the case. Heck they still had wallets from that line in the store. My dad was even taken back by her poor behavior. He couldn't believe that she couldn't even be bothered to check in the computer. There's no way I'd give that SA my info because I'd never let her earn a commission off of me with that kind of treatment. They had maybe 2-3 SA's when I went, while the store wasn't really busy traffic wise they were constantly with people. So I guess that's why they don't even bother answering the phone. 

Then I went downtown and went to Gucci and received great service and walked out with a black Soho Disco. I'm typically not a box person but because I saw how pretty the boxes are in other threads I went with the box.












Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## chloebagfreak

pixiejenna said:


> I was going downtown to shop today and decided to swing by the outlet mall a little out of the way. But figured it would be worth a shot and if I got lucky I wouldn't have to go downtown. I looked around the store  and didn't see one. They didn't really have a lot of SA's when I was finally able to get one she was VERY unhelpful even my dad was like WTF that is not the kind of treatment you expect to get at a high end store. She first told me that they didn't have any that they got only 5 in and the all sold the same day they came in, 2 months ago. So she basically flat out lied to my face. I asked her to look the item up because I know someone who bought one last week. Then she said if I knew the item # she could look it up but only if I had the number. I said so your not going to look it up in the computer for me? Then she offered to take my name and number and she'd let me know if anything comes in. I told her no way. I was really shocked that this SA was so rude and was so lazy she wouldn't even look something up in the computer. But the fact that she flat out lied to my face and told me they sold out of the bag I'm asking for 2 months ago when I know that company wide that's not the case. Heck they still had wallets from that line in the store. My dad was even taken back by her poor behavior. He couldn't believe that she couldn't even be bothered to check in the computer. There's no way I'd give that SA my info because I'd never let her earn a commission off of me with that kind of treatment. They had maybe 2-3 SA's when I went, while the store wasn't really busy traffic wise they were constantly with people. So I guess that's why they don't even bother answering the phone.
> 
> Then I went downtown and went to Gucci and received great service and walked out with a black Soho Disco. I'm typically not a box person but because I saw how pretty the boxes are in other threads I went with the box.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


Wow....that's awful service from that lady!  It would be great if management knew how she treated you and how lazy she was.
I'm glad you got to get a gorgeous black disco
Love the packaging too.


----------



## pixiejenna

chloebagfreak said:


> Wow....that's awful service from that lady!  It would be great if management knew how she treated you and how lazy she was.
> I'm glad you got to get a gorgeous black disco
> Love the packaging too.


I'm going to send a email because it was pretty much the worst CS I've ever received. I don't expect anything to come of it. Ironically when you search for the store like Google and yelp that store doesn't even have a 3 star rating basically every review is about how bad the CS was. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## chloebagfreak

pixiejenna said:


> I'm going to send a email because it was pretty much the worst CS I've ever received. I don't expect anything to come of it. Ironically when you search for the store like Google and yelp that store doesn't even have a 3 star rating basically every review is about how bad the CS was.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


Oh my gosh! That's horrible. Was it in California?
I deal with the San Antonio outlet and they are amazing!


----------



## pixiejenna

chloebagfreak said:


> Oh my gosh! That's horrible. Was it in California?
> I deal with the San Antonio outlet and they are amazing!


No it was the Chicago outlet.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## chloebagfreak

pixiejenna said:


> No it was the Chicago outlet.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


Oh wow. I actually texted my guy today to see if he had a studded black one for you,but haven't heard back. He just got me my dream bag...on its way


----------



## pixiejenna

chloebagfreak said:


> Oh wow. I actually texted my guy today to see if he had a studded black one for you,but haven't heard back. He just got me my dream bag...on its way


Thanks. I really would have liked the studded one more. Just enough to be different but not overwhelming and as a bbag girl clearly I have a thing for studs [emoji13]. Congrats on your HG bag can't wait to see it.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## chloebagfreak

pixiejenna said:


> Thanks. I really would have liked the studded one more. Just enough to be different but not overwhelming and as a bbag girl clearly I have a thing for studs [emoji13]. Congrats on your HG bag can't wait to see it.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


Thanks! I love the studs. I still have quite a few of my Bals but haven't been wearing them much since Gucci and Bottega came into my life 
Well, he sent me my black studded disco, and it was such a pleasure working with him, I thought he might be able to help you. I guess he was off today.
Yes ,my  dream bag was the lady web in suede. I never thought they would go on sale, plus everyone was out of them.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

pixiejenna said:


> I was going downtown to shop today and decided to swing by the outlet mall a little out of the way. But figured it would be worth a shot and if I got lucky I wouldn't have to go downtown. I looked around the store  and didn't see one. They didn't really have a lot of SA's when I was finally able to get one she was VERY unhelpful even my dad was like WTF that is not the kind of treatment you expect to get at a high end store. She first told me that they didn't have any that they got only 5 in and the all sold the same day they came in, 2 months ago. So she basically flat out lied to my face. I asked her to look the item up because I know someone who bought one last week. Then she said if I knew the item # she could look it up but only if I had the number. I said so your not going to look it up in the computer for me? Then she offered to take my name and number and she'd let me know if anything comes in. I told her no way. I was really shocked that this SA was so rude and was so lazy she wouldn't even look something up in the computer. But the fact that she flat out lied to my face and told me they sold out of the bag I'm asking for 2 months ago when I know that company wide that's not the case. Heck they still had wallets from that line in the store. My dad was even taken back by her poor behavior. He couldn't believe that she couldn't even be bothered to check in the computer. There's no way I'd give that SA my info because I'd never let her earn a commission off of me with that kind of treatment. They had maybe 2-3 SA's when I went, while the store wasn't really busy traffic wise they were constantly with people. So I guess that's why they don't even bother answering the phone.
> 
> Then I went downtown and went to Gucci and received great service and walked out with a black Soho Disco. I'm typically not a box person but because I saw how pretty the boxes are in other threads I went with the box.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app



Oh my 
That is awful how they treated you in the store. Where are their people skills!!!  And I am so pleased that you did not give her your info because she definitely did not deserve to get a commission the way she treated you.  I would definitely send an email to corporate informing them if the service you fad gotten. That is just awful! 
I also can't believe she wouldn't look it up for you because you didn't have the item number. What laziness!!
In any event I am so happy you got the black disco!  It's beautiful and so is the packaging.
I'm sorry I wasn't around to give you the item number. For future reference I took a snapshot of my receipt showing the item number.
Here it is!  

Can't figure out why my picture is on top lol.


----------



## wheihk

going blooms slippers! [emoji7] they are so pretty and comfortable to wear! Pardon my ugly toes...


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Johnpauliegal said:


> View attachment 3489573
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here she is!!!!
> I am so very happy with my purchase.
> I love it!



I've been trying to find this. [emoji177]


----------



## Johnpauliegal

HandbagDiva354 said:


> I've been trying to find this. [emoji177]


I hope you get it somewhere  
Someone is selling a brand new one on eBay for $675 but I don't know if it's real.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

wheihk said:


> going blooms slippers! [emoji7] they are so pretty and comfortable to wear! Pardon my ugly toes...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3493880


I just love the look of blue blooms.


----------



## baghagg

pixiejenna said:


> No luck tried calling several times and no one answers then when it tells you to leave a message the mailbox is full. I have a outlet nearby  (not really close but about a 45+ minute drive). Same run around which is kind of disappointing CS wise.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


I had the exact same experience 3 weeks ago,  I even called Woodbury's main office,  to no avail. .  I assumed they were having phone troubles!


----------



## pixiejenna

baghagg said:


> I had the exact same experience 3 weeks ago,  I even called Woodbury's main office,  to no avail. .  I assumed they were having phone troubles!


Seems to be a epidemic that's spread from state to state. I  guess the game plan is let the phone ring until the answering machine kicks in,  then let that fill up and then you don't have to answer the phone. I was in there maybe 10 minutes and. Not once did I hear the phone ring, hard to believe that when thier answering machine is full. I actually work in retail so this is another reason why this whole experience really miffed me off, not answering the phone is simply not a option where I work. Anyone can do it, it's not rocket science. Maybe the security guard who's chilling could answer it, not like he was doing anything. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## little_j

Soho disco in black came home with me today


----------



## Lvlover789

little_j said:


> Soho disco in black came home with me today


I love your Celine belt bag!!


----------



## little_j

Lvlover789 said:


> I love your Celine belt bag!!



Thanks


----------



## gemidevi

My first bamboo tote!! Love how classy and functional it is. I'm ordering inserts too! I don't even want to take all the wrapping off yet so that I don't scratch it...it's too pretty! hehehehe 







Sent from my SM-N920P using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## FunBagz

Not a bag, but these were delivered today. Not sure I'll keep the larger one though...it feels too big for my frame. But  the smaller one!


----------



## sonaturallyme

FunBagz said:


> Not a bag, but these were delivered today. Not sure I'll keep the larger one though...it feels too big for my frame. But  the smaller one!
> 
> View attachment 3498567
> View attachment 3498568
> View attachment 3498569


I was thinking about getting one. I like the smaller one. Just outta curiosity, how does the larger one fit?


----------



## FunBagz

sonaturallyme said:


> I was thinking about getting one. I like the smaller one. Just outta curiosity, how does the larger one fit?



Here is a shot of the larger one. I am 5'3" and around 112lbs. (jeans are size 25) and I ordered the size 80 in both. They fit on the second or third hole from the end on my low waist and on the very last hole from the end on my high waist. The width of the thicker belt looks fine on my low waist, but I don't care for it on my high waist...and I feel the buckle on the larger one overwhelms my frame.  But the narrow belt works on both low and high waist for me and I prefer the more discreet buckle. HTH!


----------



## sonaturallyme

FunBagz said:


> Here is a shot of the larger one. I am 5'3" and around 112lbs. (jeans are size 25) and I ordered the size 80 in both. They fit on the second or third hole from the end on my low waist and on the very last hole from the end on my high waist. The width of the thicker belt looks fine on my low waist, but I don't care for it on my high waist...and I feel the buckle on the larger one overwhelms my frame.  But the narrow belt works on both low and high waist for me and I prefer the more discreet buckle. HTH!
> 
> View attachment 3498592


Thanks so much! I have to agree that the smaller buckle looks better on you. It's nice without being too flashy. The big one is nice too but on your small frame it's a bit much. I'm sure it could work with the right outfit though. I'm only 5'1" so I know the larger buckle will look like I took my husband's belt or I'm trying to show off. lol


----------



## FunBagz

sonaturallyme said:


> Thanks so much! I have to agree that the smaller buckle looks better on you. It's nice without being too flashy. The big one is nice too but on your small frame it's a bit much. I'm sure it could work with the right outfit though. I'm only 5'1" so I know the larger buckle will look like I took my husband's belt or I'm trying to show off. lol



Exactly! I find the larger one a bit flashy for my lifestyle and I prefer the more discrete look that will work for both day and night. The larger belt is actually described as a men's belt.  At 5'1", the smaller one would probably work better for you too. Yet somehow those tiny, waif thin celebrities are easily able to pull off the larger one! Clearly they are aliens from another planet!


----------



## kkfiregirl

little_j said:


> Soho disco in black came home with me today



That belt bag [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## chloebagfreak

FunBagz said:


> Here is a shot of the larger one. I am 5'3" and around 112lbs. (jeans are size 25) and I ordered the size 80 in both. They fit on the second or third hole from the end on my low waist and on the very last hole from the end on my high waist. The width of the thicker belt looks fine on my low waist, but I don't care for it on my high waist...and I feel the buckle on the larger one overwhelms my frame.  But the narrow belt works on both low and high waist for me and I prefer the more discreet buckle. HTH!
> 
> View attachment 3498592


Gosh, they both look amazing on you !
 I was just going to buy one of these last night from Neimans. I called customer service to try to help me with sizing but they were not really helpful in figuring out which size I need. I guess I should measure the length of a belt I have I my closet to see.
They really do look great on you. I wear a lot of jeans so it would be for black jeans and blue jeans, not dress pants.
Thanks for posting pictures


----------



## dotty8

Gucci jasmine scented candle from a while ago


----------



## zoezee

I bit the bullet and purchased the Dionysus chain wallet from Net A Porter. I was looking for it whilst in Europe but couldn't find it in any of the stores. I personally didn't like the look of the large Dionysus and it seemed kind of big against my body. After I got home from Europe, I immediately bought this bag. I love it! The size is perfect for me and I can fit my phone and keys in it as well as my cards and cash. I am so happy with this! Would just note that if you're thinking of this bag and wear it on your shoulder, when you open it, the whole thing just opens up and stuff might go everywhere. I've started putting things in the zip section to stop this from happening.


----------



## jessilou

Just unboxed my Dionysus Hobo small. Love. Different and perfect for every day. I wanted a Marmont and the Dionysus, and this one is kind of a combo with the quilted leather and the tiger head. [emoji173]️


----------



## immigratty

gemidevi said:


> My first bamboo tote!! Love how classy and functional it is. I'm ordering inserts too! I don't even want to take all the wrapping off yet so that I don't scratch it...it's too pretty! hehehehe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using PurseForum mobile app



I am SO SO SO SO SO in love with this bag. GORGEOUS!! I LOVE when I happen upon Frida era bags...those r by far my fave!



Sunfeather said:


> Found my new big Bag Love at the Outlet.....gift from DH [emoji4] [emoji173]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3404336
> 
> 
> Colour is more dark than pic shows.



THIS!!!! Stirrup Top Handles are my absolute FAVE style of bag. Please don't forget to post in the clubhouse if you haven't already!

Everyone else GORGEOUS pieces. I love seeing all This GUCCI, it makes my heart sing!

I have a couple new items to reveal...I'll reveal them next week when I return!!


----------



## gemidevi

immigratty said:


> I am SO SO SO SO SO in love with this bag. GORGEOUS!! I LOVE when I happen upon Frida era bags...those r by far my fave!



Thank you! It's my first Gucci and I am so happy with the purchase!!  Now I want others...the obsession has begun!


----------



## ms_emkay24

My very first Gucci purchase [emoji7]


View attachment 3506048






Also, here's my unboxing video


----------



## agbero

papertiger said:


> Great idea *immigratty*!!!
> 
> I have just posted my new silk tie in the Flora Club, but I think I should post it here for everyone. It's perfect as a gift for men _or_ women, and part of the Kris Knight Flora print. What's so cool is that all these plants bloom at night  I prefer this 'micro' size of his work to the bigger pieces.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For those interested in more pics see post 95 here:
> http://forum.purseblog.com/gucci-clubhouse/the-flora-club-garden-872411-3.html#post28528914


I like the tie


----------



## immigratty

ms_emkay24 said:


> My very first Gucci purchase [emoji7]
> View attachment 3506043
> 
> View attachment 3506048
> 
> View attachment 3506045
> 
> View attachment 3506047
> 
> 
> Also, here's my unboxing video



soooooo much beauty. absolutely amazing piece


----------



## Ari23

my new baby. Didn't see this shared reveal thread but thought I'd share it here too. Love [emoji173]️


----------



## immigratty

gemidevi said:


> Thank you! It's my first Gucci and I am so happy with the purchase!!  Now I want others...the obsession has begun!


OBSESSION it is! lol I am absolutely in LOVE with Gucci bags. They are the most classy out there imho.


----------



## immigratty

ok, it's been a while. I've added three new beauties to my collection.

I've gotten TWO python Stirrup Top handles [but only have pics of one, will take pics and post the other soon]






And my first purchase from the Alessandro Michele collection. The beautiful Sylvie. I was NOT completely sold on the Sylvie until I saw her in this color. I was completely HOOKED!


----------



## AtlDesigner

It's always so fun when something arrives and it's even better in person than online!  I am absolutely besotted with my new scarf from the Gucci Ghost collection. [emoji7] Here are photos. The box is pretty enough to frame - and look at the cute tissue paper! [emoji175][emoji173]️[emoji175](Please note I'm still trying to figure out how to load smaller photos plus watermark):


----------



## immigratty

AtlDesigner said:


> It's always so fun when something arrives and it's even better in person than online!  I am absolutely besotted with my new scarf from the Gucci Ghost collection. [emoji7] Here are photos. The box is pretty enough to frame - and look at the cute tissue paper! [emoji175][emoji173]️[emoji175](Please note I'm still trying to figure out how to load smaller photos plus watermark):
> View attachment 3510344
> View attachment 3510345
> View attachment 3510346
> View attachment 3510347



LOVE Gucci


----------



## papertiger

immigratty said:


> ok, it's been a while. I've added three new beauties to my collection.
> 
> I've gotten TWO python Stirrup Top handles [but only have pics of one, will take pics and post the other soon]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my first purchase from the Alessandro Michele collection. The beautiful Sylvie. I was NOT completely sold on the Sylvie until I saw her in this color. I was completely HOOKED!



Both amazing, and wow, 3 at once, welcome home


----------



## papertiger

AtlDesigner said:


> It's always so fun when something arrives and it's even better in person than online!  I am absolutely besotted with my new scarf from the Gucci Ghost collection. [emoji7] Here are photos. The box is pretty enough to frame - and look at the cute tissue paper! [emoji175][emoji173]️[emoji175](Please note I'm still trying to figure out how to load smaller photos plus watermark):
> View attachment 3510344
> View attachment 3510345
> View attachment 3510346
> View attachment 3510347



Coolio!


----------



## AtlDesigner

I've been so bad, but I've never loved a collection so. Here's my gorgeous new small Marmont bag. [emoji4] I added a tassel I already had from Clare V.


----------



## lolalein

Ari23 said:


> View attachment 3508144
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my new baby. Didn't see this shared reveal thread but thought I'd share it here too. Love [emoji173]️



Hi Ari, what size is your bag? Small /medium / large ?


----------



## Ari23

lolalein said:


> Hi Ari, what size is your bag? Small /medium / large ?



Hi. It's the small!


----------



## immigratty

papertiger said:


> Both amazing, and wow, 3 at once, welcome home



awwww thx so much PT. I've missed you so. it had been so long since I'd bought anything, felt it was overdue lolol


----------



## immigratty

AtlDesigner said:


> I've been so bad, but I've never loved a collection so. Here's my gorgeous new small Marmont bag. [emoji4] I added a tassel I already had from Clare V.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3516921




LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOVE


----------



## Auvina15

AtlDesigner said:


> I've been so bad, but I've never loved a collection so. Here's my gorgeous new small Marmont bag. [emoji4] I added a tassel I already had from Clare V.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3516921


This is breathtaking!!!


----------



## AtlDesigner

immigratty said:


> LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOVE



Thank you!!  That means a lot coming from such a Gucci guru as yourself. [emoji8]


----------



## AtlDesigner

Auvina15 said:


> This is breathtaking!!!



Thank you!! [emoji4]


----------



## chloebagfreak

AtlDesigner said:


> I've been so bad, but I've never loved a collection so. Here's my gorgeous new small Marmont bag. [emoji4] I added a tassel I already had from Clare V.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3516921


That is sooooo gorgeous! 
Congratulations
I actually put the small wallet on chain version in my shopping cart at Neimans
Maybe Christmas will come early for me. Lol!
Enjoy your new stunning bag


----------



## topglamchic

I acquired this cutie this weekend. They said there were two left so I and my bestie got one each. I've used it today and I believe it will be so very useful. It's a wristlet.


----------



## Venessa84

topglamchic said:


> I acquired this cutie this weekend. They said there were two left so I and my bestie got one each. I've used it today and I believe it will be so very useful. It's a wristlet.
> View attachment 3521339


adorable!


----------



## topglamchic

Venessa84 said:


> adorable!



Thanks so much Venessa84!


----------



## AtlDesigner

chloebagfreak said:


> That is sooooo gorgeous!
> Congratulations
> I actually put the small wallet on chain version in my shopping cart at Neimans
> Maybe Christmas will come early for me. Lol!
> Enjoy your new stunning bag



Thank you!!  Hope Christmas comes early for you too!


----------



## love2shop_26

I finally snagged this baby today. I missed out on the last sale coz I waited too long to checkout but jumped on it early this time thanks to the invite from Gucci.


----------



## paula3boys

This arrived today- my first sale purchase.




Is it unusual that my wallet did not have any tags or cards of any sort inside? This is my first Gucci slg purchase so not sure what to expect. I don't know where the serial number would be either lol


----------



## papertiger

topglamchic said:


> I acquired this cutie this weekend. They said there were two left so I and my bestie got one each. I've used it today and I believe it will be so very useful. It's a wristlet.
> View attachment 3521339



I love these, totally adorable and so quirky


----------



## Zabear

Here's my new bamboo Nymphea! Been eyeing the bamboo handle bags for a while and when I saw this pop up I had to get it! Love the subtlety of the logo.


----------



## topglamchic

papertiger said:


> I love these, totally adorable and so quirky



Thanks Papertiger!  
Alessandro M. and I are really getting it each other this season[emoji7][emoji6]


----------



## papertiger

Zabear said:


> Here's my new bamboo Nymphea! Been eyeing the bamboo handle bags for a while and when I saw this pop up I had to get it! Love the subtlety of the logo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3523479



Congratulations! I find it looks quite sexy so I'm not surprised by the name LOL


----------



## Zabear

papertiger said:


> Congratulations! I find it looks quite sexy so I'm not surprised by the name LOL



Lol. Thank you!! Love the bag.


----------



## immigratty

As promised [finally] here is the other bag. 

another Python Stirrup


----------



## Lavidacolor

Posting my suede lady web here


----------



## baghagg

aznanjl said:


> Posting my suede lady web here


Omg I love this bag!   Which size is it, and did you get it on sale?   If yes, from which store and what was the sale price?   Also,  can you post some mod shots?  Thank you.


----------



## Lavidacolor

baghagg said:


> Omg I love this bag!   Which size is it, and did you get it on sale?   If yes, from which store and what was the sale price?   Also,  can you post some mod shots?  Thank you.



This is the medium size. I believe the suede doesn't come in small. I ordered it over the phone from the San Marcos Texas outlet from the SA. If you like, feel free to message me for his contact. It was about $1250 i believe. I can try to post some mod shots once I am home and have some time. Hope this helps.


----------



## baghagg

aznanjl said:


> This is the medium size. I believe the suede doesn't come in small. I ordered it over the phone from the San Marcos Texas outlet from the SA. If you like, feel free to message me for his contact. It was about $1250 i believe. I can try to post some mod shots once I am home and have some time. Hope this helps.


It very much does help,  thank you!


----------



## papertiger

immigratty said:


> As promised [finally] here is the other bag.
> 
> another Python Stirrup


Lovely new stirrup for your collection, you are the stirrup queen


----------



## chloebagfreak

baghagg said:


> It very much does help,  thank you!


I have a couple of mod shots in my thread. It's called OMG my holy grail reveal .
Hope that helps!


----------



## papertiger

aznanjl said:


> Posting my suede lady web here



Congrats LW sister


----------



## Bee-licious

ms_emkay24 said:


> My very first Gucci purchase [emoji7]
> View attachment 3506043
> 
> View attachment 3506048
> 
> View attachment 3506045
> 
> View attachment 3506047
> 
> 
> Also, here's my unboxing video



Such a helpful video and congrats on your bag! It's beautiful, love the leather, the shape and how it fits so much!


----------



## lindseyhutter

Just got this beauty while babymooning with the hubs. Kind of obsessed! It's been a while since I've really loved a Gucci bag enough to pull the trigger.


----------



## Bee-licious

lindseyhutter said:


> Just got this beauty while babymooning with the hubs. Kind of obsessed! It's been a while since I've really loved a Gucci bag enough to pull the trigger.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3526847


It's so cute and perfect!


----------



## deltalady

New shawl from the private sale


----------



## kbell

From the Saks Private sale last week... I like the black trim VS the brown. It's the small things!


----------



## Johnpauliegal

kbell said:


> From the Saks Private sale last week... I like the black trim VS the brown. It's the small things!
> 
> View attachment 3528848


I love that bag. Is it a bag on strap?  I saw it on NM and was going to get it but I passed it up. If it's the bag, would you be able to show what it looks like (if not a mod shot) then take it out of the box and put another item next to it like your phone. I'm trying to visualize the size. Thanks much!


----------



## immigratty

papertiger said:


> Lovely new stirrup for your collection, you are the stirrup queen


lol thx so much PT. and unfortunately [for my pocket book] I just can't get enough of this bag. I need to get a life  hahaha
I have put myself on a permanent ban from stirrups


----------



## kbell

Johnpauliegal said:


> I love that bag. Is it a bag on strap?  I saw it on NM and was going to get it but I passed it up. If it's the bag, would you be able to show what it looks like (if not a mod shot) then take it out of the box and put another item next to it like your phone. I'm trying to visualize the size. Thanks much!



It's just a wallet - not a wallet on a chain, I think I know which one you're thinking of though. I haven't seen it in person. I'm not sure if they are the same size? Or same inside? But here's a photo next to an iPhone 6+ case - fairly thin case - that  case does not fit inside, and interior pics. 








I will say this wallet has one of the best interiors for organization that I've seen. And the zip part inside for coins is gusseted making it way more user friendly! Lots of spaces for bills, receipts, etc. slip pocket in front under flap too. HTH!

I take it back - I WAS able to put my phone in a case similar to pic in the wallet!


----------



## Johnpauliegal

kbell said:


> It's just a wallet - not a wallet on a chain, I think I know which one you're thinking of though. I haven't seen it in person. I'm not sure if they are the same size? Or same inside? But here's a photo next to an iPhone 6+ case - fairly thin case - that  case does not fit inside, and interior pics.
> 
> View attachment 3528861
> 
> View attachment 3528862
> 
> View attachment 3528863
> 
> 
> I will say this wallet has one of the best interiors for organization that I've seen. And the zip part inside for coins is gusseted making it way more user friendly! Lots of spaces for bills, receipts, etc. slip pocket in front under flap too. HTH!
> 
> I take it back - I WAS able to put my phone in a case similar to pic in the wallet!


Yes I was curious about the wallet on chain. Great review though and thanks for the visual. Enjoy your beautiful wallet.


----------



## Bee-licious

deltalady said:


> New shawl from the private sale
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3528834


Can this be worn across shoulders like a real shawl?


----------



## deltalady

Bee-licious said:


> Can this be worn across shoulders like a real shawl?



Yes, it's 140 cm x 140 cm.


----------



## immigratty

deltalady said:


> New shawl from the private sale
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3528834



LOVE the scarf Soror!


----------



## ladybeaumont

My orders just arrived! Very happy with my SLGs. This is my 2nd Gucci wristlet.


----------



## immigratty

AtlDesigner said:


> Thank you!!  That means a lot coming from such a Gucci guru as yourself. [emoji8]



So sorry for the delayed response, somehow I missed this one . Well HAPPY THANKSGIVING  and thank you so much. I have a Marmont and Dionysus on my wishlist.  Hopefully I will have them both in my clutches within the next few months


----------



## Harper Quinn

Finally succumbed and got my second Soho Disco bag - a surprisingly wearable red!


----------



## BetterKnownAsB

immigratty said:


> LOVE the scarf Soror!



Ok... I have to get in on this... I saw 'delta lady' and tried not to read too much into it since this is a public forum... But then I saw @immigratty's comment. To the both of you- HEY SORORS!!!


----------



## deltalady

BetterKnownAsB said:


> Ok... I have to get in on this... I saw 'delta lady' and tried not to read too much into it since this is a public forum... But then I saw @immigratty's comment. To the both of you- HEY SORORS!!!



With a resounding OOOO-OOOOP! Hey sorors!


----------



## BetterKnownAsB

deltalady said:


> With a resounding OOOO-OOOOP! Hey sorors!



OO-OOP!!!!  I should've known about you two... I can spot class and DSTinction anywhere... Even through the message boards!

Ok, I'm done now. Lol


----------



## Pinkpeony123

demicouture said:


> Here are my latest Gucci obsessions!
> Gucci Ghost Marmont camera bag
> View attachment 3477943



I tried to resist but I just asked Santa for this bag and the Gucci Nymphea leather top handle bag


----------



## oneaire

HI, I'm new here, but I've lurked for a while. I've noticed that Gucci seems to be having a revival of sorts. I just picked up a new bag on black Friday, and the North Park store in Dallas was packed full of people and they were actually buying. I myself picked up their version of the LV Keep-all, the reversable GG Blooms Leather Tote in the 17" Antique Rose pattern. I have been searching for the right make up bags to go inside to protect the lining, so I haven't used it yet. I also ordered both of the GG Supreme Shoulder Bags with the pouch. Since that was online only, I'm a bit nervous to see what I get, because they had nothing at the store to compare it to.


----------



## immigratty

deltalady said:


> With a resounding OOOO-OOOOP! Hey sorors!





BetterKnownAsB said:


> Ok... I have to get in on this... I saw 'delta lady' and tried not to read too much into it since this is a public forum... But then I saw @immigratty's comment. To the both of you- HEY SORORS!!!



HEY HEY SORORS! we in here, and HIGHLY fashionable and FABULOUS!



BetterKnownAsB said:


> OO-OOP!!!!  I should've known about you two... I can spot class and DSTinction anywhere... Even through the message boards!
> 
> Ok, I'm done now. Lol



awwww thx Soror and YOU BETTER BELIEVE IT!! everywhere where we go!


----------



## Real Authentication

Wow that is absolutely beautiful.  I just added this to my Christmas list[emoji7]


----------



## happibug

First voyage of my new mini Dionysus!


----------



## KimBoon

My new gucci bag with a matching new faux fur from furla


----------



## Johnpauliegal

KimBoon said:


> My new gucci bag with a matching new faux fur from furla


That bag is gorgeous!  They only had it in black in one of the outlets that I buy stuff from; however I was contemplating on getting it.


----------



## KimBoon

Johnpauliegal said:


> That bag is gorgeous!  They only had it in black in one of the outlets that I buy stuff from; however I was contemplating on getting it.


Thank you so much... I loved the bag so much until i found out it was just made for the outlet... Call me stupid but that made it a little less perfect for me. Your comment makes me a little more happy with it again


----------



## snibor

KimBoon said:


> Thank you so much... I loved the bag so much until i found out it was just made for the outlet... Call me stupid but that made it a little less perfect for me. Your comment makes me a little more happy with it again



Aw. Beauty is beauty!  Congrats on your great bag.


----------



## KimBoon

snibor said:


> Aw. Beauty is beauty!  Congrats on your great bag.


Yeah its such a beautiful bag in a beautiful color.  Love the dark red!!


----------



## papertiger

KimBoon said:


> Thank you so much... I loved the bag so much until i found out it was just made for the outlet... Call me stupid but that made it a little less perfect for me. Your comment makes me a little more happy with it again



Oh no, don't think like that. It's a lovely bag


----------



## papertiger

happibug said:


> First voyage of my new mini Dionysus!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3537205



Very beautiful and a mini classic


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Yay. I just received my beautiful red Soho bag from Neiman today. 
I ordered it Monday and got it today because I have ShopRunner


----------



## kbell

Johnpauliegal said:


> View attachment 3541633
> View attachment 3541634
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yay. I just received my beautiful red Soho bag from Neiman today.
> I ordered it Monday and got it today because I have ShopRunner


So cute!


----------



## MapleSyrup1017

Caught up in the Marmont trend and got myself a card case =)


----------



## BetterKnownAsB

MapleSyrup1017 said:


> Caught up in the Marmont trend and got myself a card case =)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3541638



I love that color!


----------



## Johnpauliegal

MapleSyrup1017 said:


> Caught up in the Marmont trend and got myself a card case =)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3541638



Beautiful color!


----------



## Johnpauliegal

kbell said:


> So cute!


Thanks. And I just went looking for shoes that match. Of course I haven't worn them yet lmao.


----------



## kbell

Johnpauliegal said:


> Thanks. And I just went looking for shoes that match. Of course I haven't worn them yet lmao.
> 
> View attachment 3541639


Love it! See? You had to have that bag


----------



## paula3boys

Picked this up when my discount went up temporarily. I've been patiently waiting for it for months


----------



## Crunchy2

Hello [emoji4]

I have managed to add another beauty to, what I can now call, a collection [emoji4]
My Soho Disco in red was feeling a bit lonely...
I do absolutely adore my red Disco but needed something for every day which would be a little bigger so I got the following.....





Signature Hobo in black [emoji16]
[emoji16][emoji16]
I had a feeling that the Disco was just the beginning [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]


----------



## paula3boys

Crunchy2 said:


> Hello [emoji4]
> 
> I have managed to add another beauty to, what I can now call, a collection [emoji4]
> My Soho Disco in red was feeling a bit lonely...
> I do absolutely adore my red Disco but needed something for every day which would be a little bigger so I got the following.....
> View attachment 3543140
> 
> View attachment 3543141
> 
> 
> Signature Hobo in black [emoji16]
> [emoji16][emoji16]
> I had a feeling that the Disco was just the beginning [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]



I agree. I think it's only the beginning for me too! I hope you love your new bag. Looks comfy to carry


----------



## kbell

Got my lil key holder from Saks... I love it!


----------



## baghagg

kbell said:


> Got my lil key holder from Saks... I love it!
> View attachment 3543502
> 
> View attachment 3543503


I LOVE this!   Congrats!


----------



## tweetie1288

kbell said:


> Got my lil key holder from Saks... I love it!
> View attachment 3543502
> 
> View attachment 3543503


This is the cutest thing.  Enjoy!! [emoji6]It was sold out when i saw it [emoji36]


----------



## Crunchy2

paula3boys said:


> I agree. I think it's only the beginning for me too! I hope you love your new bag. Looks comfy to carry



Thank you! [emoji253]
It sure is comfortable [emoji4]
I've seen your purchases too and have been thinking about whether to get the card holder in red...[emoji848]
It would look fantastic inside both the Hobo and the Disco [emoji16]


----------



## Crunchy2

kbell said:


> Got my lil key holder from Saks... I love it!
> View attachment 3543502
> 
> View attachment 3543503



That's so cute!  I wish I had more keys to be able to justify purchasing one [emoji4]
Enjoy your new purchase!


----------



## jessicat14

paula3boys said:


> Picked this up when my discount went up temporarily. I've been patiently waiting for it for months
> View attachment 3542539


I'm dying to get this bag! Congratulations!


----------



## paula3boys

jessicat14 said:


> I'm dying to get this bag! Congratulations!


Thank you!


----------



## Crunchy2

paula3boys said:


> Picked this up when my discount went up temporarily. I've been patiently waiting for it for months
> View attachment 3542539



Love it [emoji7] I absolutely love my red Disco! I hope that you enjoy yours too [emoji4]
The red is such a lovely red!


----------



## Johnpauliegal

I received my Mini Dome Top Handle Guccissima Crossbody Bag from the Cabazon outlet today!  Grant you it's not as pretty as the red one, but I love it!  This will definitely be my everyday bag. 




There appears to be a slight indentation near the top border  but I'm certain stuffing will keep its form. 
 It's not a soft leather like the disco so it definitely won't slouch.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

After going through my shoes I have located the shoes that match my bag. 
I bought these Guccissima leather drivers in Black last year at Gucci.com. They even gave me a shoe horn. Lol. (I also bought these shoes in chocolate last year to match my Bree Disco/camera bag in the same color.)


----------



## SimplyB

Johnpauliegal said:


> After going through my shoes I have located the shoes that match my bag.
> I bought these Guccissima leather drivers in Black last year at Gucci.com. They even gave me a shoe horn. Lol. (I also bought these shoes in chocolate last year to match my Bree Disco/camera bag in the same color.)
> 
> View attachment 3545387



Loving this look! I've been looking for these (shoes & bag) in chocolate...I bet yours look divine!


----------



## Johnpauliegal

SimplyB said:


> Loving this look! I've been looking for these (shoes & bag) in chocolate...I bet yours look divine!


Thank you. They actually have the same bag in chocolate. As I mentioned, I bought the shoes last year during the Gucci sale. IDK if they still have them available.
This is what they look like. I got them last year. Here they are with my chocolate disco/camera bag. .


----------



## SimplyB

Johnpauliegal said:


> Thank you. They actually have the same bag in chocolate. As I mentioned, I bought the shoes last year during the Gucci sale. IDK if they still have them available.
> This is what they look like. I got them last year. Here they are with my chocolate disco/camera bag. .
> View attachment 3545443



Gorgeous! Funny, I had the black Bree disco in my cart at the last sale...kinda regret not getting it now as it's probably easier to find black loafers to go with it (although not Guccissima ones), than brown.  

My search continues...


----------



## gemidevi

My Christmas present...from me to me! I love this wallet and it's my first Gucci wallet. The leather is so beautiful and has a beautiful metallic finish to it. Now it's going back into its box until I'm good and ready to use it. [emoji39] [emoji39]  Or at least until after Christmas. [emoji14] [emoji14] [emoji14] 




Sent from my SM-N920P using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## lincer

Crunchy2 said:


> Hello [emoji4]
> 
> I have managed to add another beauty to, what I can now call, a collection [emoji4]
> My Soho Disco in red was feeling a bit lonely...
> I do absolutely adore my red Disco but needed something for every day which would be a little bigger so I got the following.....
> View attachment 3543140
> 
> View attachment 3543141
> 
> 
> Signature Hobo in black [emoji16]
> [emoji16][emoji16]
> I had a feeling that the Disco was just the beginning [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]



Hello, how do you like your bag so far? I'm still thinking of getting it. It looks very structured - does it get any softer with use? And how do you like the strap drop?


----------



## kbell

kbell said:


> Got my lil key holder from Saks... I love it!
> View attachment 3543502
> 
> View attachment 3543503






This is an inside pic - I love you can fit an id/card inside too. Also - the dimensions on Saks are wrong. 
Closed this measures 3-3/4 x 2-1/2 x 1 smaller than the listed 5x4x1. It's also not called a key case on there... I'm in love with this little slg! If I had to do it again I would even pay full price. [emoji173]️


----------



## papertiger

Johnpauliegal said:


> Thank you. They actually have the same bag in chocolate. As I mentioned, I bought the shoes last year during the Gucci sale. IDK if they still have them available.
> This is what they look like. I got them last year. Here they are with my chocolate disco/camera bag. .
> View attachment 3545443



I hadn't seen these


----------



## tweetie1288

Winter has arrived and that calls for a new scarf to battle the cold new England weather and to replace the one i stupidly threw into the washer.  So Got myself the reversible purple turquoise stencil scarf. [emoji1] [emoji1]


----------



## snibor

tweetie1288 said:


> Winter has arrived and that calls for a new scarf to battle the cold new England weather and to replace the one i stupidly threw into the washer.  So Got myself the reversible purple turquoise stencil scarf. [emoji1] [emoji1]



Gorgeous!


----------



## kbell

tweetie1288 said:


> Winter has arrived and that calls for a new scarf to battle the cold new England weather and to replace the one i stupidly threw into the washer.  So Got myself the reversible purple turquoise stencil scarf. [emoji1] [emoji1]



Love the colors!!


----------



## tweetie1288

snibor said:


> Gorgeous!





kbell said:


> Love the colors!!


Thank u both.its so soft i can't wait to use it tomorrow.


----------



## amy_86

My dionysus arrived today ^__^
Its a pristine dionysus. Can someone help me to check whether this is the medium or large size ?


----------



## kbell

amy_86 said:


> My dionysus arrived today ^__^
> Its a pristine dionysus. Can someone help me to check whether this is the medium or large size ?
> View attachment 3552728


So pretty! Congrats!


----------



## amy_86

kbell said:


> So pretty! Congrats!


Thank u


----------



## lindseyhutter

amy_86 said:


> My dionysus arrived today ^__^
> Its a pristine dionysus. Can someone help me to check whether this is the medium or large size ?
> View attachment 3552728



I have this bag in the small size. From this photo it looks like the medium. If it does not go crossbody, then medium it is. Large and small go crossbody. Hope this helps.


----------



## amy_86

lindseyhutter said:


> I have this bag in the small size. From this photo it looks like the medium. If it does not go crossbody, then medium it is. Large and small go crossbody. Hope this helps.



Thanks dear, its a medium then i guess. I cant crossbody it. Maybe im a petite, the medium seems large to me. In real life it looks more squarish to me then rectangle


----------



## lindseyhutter

amy_86 said:


> Thanks dear, its a medium then i guess. I cant crossbody it. Maybe im a petite, the medium seems large to me. In real life it looks more squarish to me then rectangle



Yup! It's medium. Medium is square and large is rectangular. Enjoy it. It's a fabulous bag!!!!


----------



## CourtneyMc22

amy_86 said:


> Thanks dear, its a medium then i guess. I cant crossbody it. Maybe im a petite, the medium seems large to me. In real life it looks more squarish to me then rectangle


You're correct on your impressions of the medium. It's the medium that is rectangular, whereas you have the more squared, tall large size. Both the medium and the large have the same shoulder strap and are not crossbody. Only the mini (square) one is crossbody. Yours is for sure the large size, hope that helps!!

Large




Medium 




Mini


----------



## lindseyhutter

CourtneyMc22 said:


> You're correct on your impressions of the medium. It's the medium that is rectangular, whereas you have the more squared, tall large size. Both the medium and the large have the same shoulder strap and are not crossbody. Only the mini (square) one is crossbody. Yours is for sure the large size, hope that helps!!
> 
> Large
> View attachment 3553681
> 
> 
> 
> Medium
> View attachment 3553682
> 
> 
> 
> Mini
> View attachment 3553683



Aha! I stand corrected. [emoji6]


----------



## amy_86

CourtneyMc22 said:


> You're correct on your impressions of the medium. It's the medium that is rectangular, whereas you have the more squared, tall large size. Both the medium and the large have the same shoulder strap and are not crossbody. Only the mini (square) one is crossbody. Yours is for sure the large size, hope that helps!!
> 
> Large
> View attachment 3553681
> 
> 
> 
> Medium
> View attachment 3553682
> 
> 
> 
> Mini
> View attachment 3553683


Thanks babe for the pics to clarify. Im glad i got the larger size. It doesnt really drown the overall look even im a petite. Its stands out more in larger size ^^ hope to have some mod pics to share soon.


lindseyhutter said:


> Yup! It's medium. Medium is square and large is rectangular. Enjoy it. It's a fabulous bag!!!!


 thanks dear. I really enjoy it. Its my Xmas present to pamper myself


----------



## pldavie81

My beautiful Dionysus purchased just before the holiday. I've wanted for a long time. Finally pulled the trigger [emoji177]


----------



## chloebagfreak

pldavie81 said:


> View attachment 3557194
> 
> My beautiful Dionysus purchased just before the holiday. I've wanted for a long time. Finally pulled the trigger [emoji177]


Congratulations!! It is gorgeous. 
Enjoy


----------



## pldavie81

chloebagfreak said:


> Congratulations!! It is gorgeous.
> Enjoy



Thank you!


----------



## leslie_x

love it all! especially the dionysys  I just purchased the mini one YAY!! waiting for it to arrive!


----------



## chloebagfreak

leslie_x said:


> love it all! especially the dionysys  I just purchased the mini one YAY!! waiting for it to arrive!


Me too! I also got the Dionysis wallet on chain to compare the two.


----------



## Mendezhm

I'm loving my Gucci Marmont bag! [emoji7]


----------



## miss goose

Stunning bag x


----------



## chloebagfreak

Mendezhm said:


> View attachment 3561457
> 
> I'm loving my Gucci Marmont bag! [emoji7]


Gorgeous! It looks great on you!
Enjoy


----------



## Greentea

Mendezhm said:


> View attachment 3561457
> 
> I'm loving my Gucci Marmont bag! [emoji7]



Fab! Is this the small or mini?


----------



## Caitlindsay

Mendezhm said:


> View attachment 3561457
> 
> I'm loving my Gucci Marmont bag! [emoji7]


Ahhhh !  What size is this?


----------



## talli8cakes

Beautiful on you, how do you find the leather wear?


----------



## Johnpauliegal

I received my black Gucci scarf from Saks today!  I love it!!  It's so nice and soft. It's with silver studs; size 51 x 51. 
It was orig $590. I got it for $236.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

I received my Gucci Bree Crossbody Bag w/Leather Trim today!  I am so very pleased with my purchase! 




I ordered the bag from the San Marcos, Texas outlet.


----------



## snibor

Johnpauliegal said:


> View attachment 3568015
> 
> I received my black Gucci scarf from Saks today!  I love it!!  It's so nice and soft. It's with silver studs; size 51 x 51.
> It was orig $590. I got it for $236.



Luv this!!!  Congrats!


----------



## Venessa84

My first pair of Gucci sunnies. Not sure what took me so long to look into these


----------



## chloebagfreak

Venessa84 said:


> My first pair of Gucci sunnies. Not sure what took me so long to look into these
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3579844
> View attachment 3579845


Love these!! Cool case too


----------



## alisonanna




----------



## Straight-Laced

Mid heel Princetown mules ( didn't see them coming ) and a very pretty belt


----------



## Straight-Laced

alisonanna said:


>



Great pieces and lovely combo


----------



## papertiger

Straight-Laced said:


> View attachment 3589026
> View attachment 3589027
> 
> 
> 
> Mid heel Princetown mules ( didn't see them coming ) and a very pretty belt



I no, I think I want those shoes too!


----------



## jayjay77

Straight-Laced said:


> View attachment 3589026
> View attachment 3589027
> 
> 
> 
> Mid heel Princetown mules ( didn't see them coming ) and a very pretty belt



How do you like the mid heels? Are they comfortable? I love the look and I'm very tempted by them


----------



## AAngela

Straight-Laced said:


> View attachment 3589026
> View attachment 3589027
> 
> 
> 
> Mid heel Princetown mules ( didn't see them coming ) and a very pretty belt



Love the belt [emoji4]


----------



## nikki626

I got my first Gucci piece over the weekend.  I love the color and the compactness of it.  It is called a card case but I feel like its more of a small wallet.  I believe someone else in the forum was looking at buying this piece. I liked it more then the blooms... .


----------



## Johnpauliegal

nikki626 said:


> I got my first Gucci piece over the weekend.  I love the color and the compactness of it.  It is called a card case but I feel like its more of a small wallet.  I believe someone else in the forum was looking at buying this piece. I liked it more then the blooms... .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3589711
> 
> View attachment 3589712


Absolutely gorgeous!  I love it!  Enjoy your new purchase!


----------



## Straight-Laced

jayjay77 said:


> How do you like the mid heels? Are they comfortable? I love the look and I'm very tempted by them



I haven't worn them out yet, just around my house, but they're very comfortable.  The heel is lovely - wide and blocky so the height feels lower than it is.  Also the foot feels very secure inside the shoe and the leather is soft.
I think I prefer them to the feel of the Princetown flats, which are a bit too flat for comfort I find.
They're fabulous actually.  You know what you have to do


----------



## immigratty

Venessa84 said:


> My first pair of Gucci sunnies. Not sure what took me so long to look into these
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3579844
> View attachment 3579845



Gucci Sunnies are my absolute FAVE. the ONLY sunnies I will even touch outside of Gucci are Cazal. 

Love everyone's pieces. I am so in love with Gucci. I could look at reveals alllll day


----------



## papertiger

immigratty said:


> Gucci Sunnies are my absolute FAVE. the ONLY sunnies I will even touch outside of Gucci are Cazal.
> 
> Love everyone's pieces. I am so in love with Gucci. I could look at reveals alllll day



OMG, I never thought I'd find a Cazal sister on here


----------



## Micmic

Johnpauliegal said:


> I received my Gucci Bree Crossbody Bag w/Leather Trim today!  I am so very pleased with my purchase!
> 
> View attachment 3577445
> 
> 
> I ordered the bag from the San Marcos, Texas outlet.



May i know hm was this?


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Sure. Not at all. I posted sales for everyone on the Gucci No Chat thread. It was for $479; with tax $521.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Micmic said:


> May i know hm was this?


Forgot to quote you. 
$479 plus tax. I posted the sales on Jan 12, I believe.


----------



## immigratty

papertiger said:


> OMG, I never thought I'd find a Cazal sister on here



OH YES!! you know we are kindred souls PT


----------



## Venessa84

chloebagfreak said:


> Love these!! Cool case too



Thank you!!  The case is soooo cool!



immigratty said:


> Gucci Sunnies are my absolute FAVE. the ONLY sunnies I will even touch outside of Gucci are Cazal.
> 
> Love everyone's pieces. I am so in love with Gucci. I could look at reveals alllll day



I don't know what took me so long to buy Gucci sunglasses.  They are awesome!


----------



## allyloupuppy

I've been wanting a card case/mini wallet for some time now and finally made a decision.  The color is a pinkish nude.  I've been wanting something in their signature leather because it seems so durable.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

allyloupuppy said:


> I've been wanting a card case/mini wallet for some time now and finally made a decision.  The color is a pinkish nude.  I've been wanting something in their signature leather because it seems so durable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3596355
> View attachment 3596356


I just LOVE your new card case. Great choice. Enjoy your purchase!


----------



## allyloupuppy

Johnpauliegal said:


> I just LOVE your new card case. Great choice. Enjoy your purchase!


Thank you [emoji3]


----------



## Peter Pan1

allyloupuppy said:


> I've been wanting a card case/mini wallet for some time now and finally made a decision.  The color is a pinkish nude.  I've been wanting something in their signature leather because it seems so durable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3596355
> View attachment 3596356


What a beautiful piece! The color is stunning.


----------



## allyloupuppy

Peter Pan1 said:


> What a beautiful piece! The color is stunning.


Thank you [emoji3]


----------



## Shelly319

My first pair of Gucci shoe!. These are the brixtons which are sold out at many stores. They are buttery soft and so chic with jeans. [emoji175]


----------



## Classy_Sam

My GG bloom slides came in today! I love them [emoji7]


----------



## Nullexception

My (preloved) Gucci Boston Diamante arrived today. Love it!


----------



## paula3boys

Classy_Sam said:


> My GG bloom slides came in today! I love them [emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3606577
> 
> 
> View attachment 3606578



Do they fit true to size?


----------



## papertiger

Nullexception said:


> My (preloved) Gucci Boston Diamante arrived today. Love it!



Love the diamante print  the one thing I'd like that's missing from my collection.


----------



## Classy_Sam

paula3boys said:


> Do they fit true to size?



Yes, they fit true to size [emoji4]


----------



## Nullexception

papertiger said:


> Love the diamante print  the one thing I'd like that's missing from my collection.


The design and colors really suits my neutral wardrobe but it took me a while to find this specific design.


----------



## pixiejenna

I've been loving the black soho disco I got for my birthday last year. At the time I was a bit torn between black and red, normally I'm not a big red fan more of a burgundy or purple fan. I was surprised by how much I liked the red. I've been itching for it for a while and when I saw that selfridges had them online I jumped on it asap. It saved me roughly  $300 when you factor tax in I couldn't resist. I'm not going to lie I do feel a bit mixed on it because I don't really need it and I've been working on reducing my debt this year. So while I love it I'm not 100 % sure if I'm keeping it. I can't decide if the savings of $300 is worth it if it puts me a month behind my $ goals. [emoji53]


----------



## chloebagfreak

pixiejenna said:


> I've been loving the black soho disco I got for my birthday last year. At the time I was a bit torn between black and red, normally I'm not a big red fan more of a burgundy or purple fan. I was surprised by how much I liked the red. I've been itching for it for a while and when I saw that selfridges had them online I jumped on it asap. It saved me roughly  $300 when you factor tax in I couldn't resist. I'm not going to lie I do feel a bit mixed on it because I don't really need it and I've been working on reducing my debt this year. So while I love it I'm not 100 % sure if I'm keeping it. I can't decide if the savings of $300 is worth it if it puts me a month behind my $ goals. [emoji53]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3610506
> View attachment 3610507


Congratulations! I never wear red, or own any clothes or shoes that are red....but....I fell so in love with this red that it basically started my current obsession with Gucci!


----------



## Kmora

pixiejenna said:


> I've been loving the black soho disco I got for my birthday last year. At the time I was a bit torn between black and red, normally I'm not a big red fan more of a burgundy or purple fan. I was surprised by how much I liked the red. I've been itching for it for a while and when I saw that selfridges had them online I jumped on it asap. It saved me roughly  $300 when you factor tax in I couldn't resist. I'm not going to lie I do feel a bit mixed on it because I don't really need it and I've been working on reducing my debt this year. So while I love it I'm not 100 % sure if I'm keeping it. I can't decide if the savings of $300 is worth it if it puts me a month behind my $ goals. [emoji53]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3610506
> View attachment 3610507


I also love this color and bag! But only you can know if it is worth it with your debt and all. Personally I'm lacking self discipline and would have kept it


----------



## Johnpauliegal

pixiejenna said:


> I've been loving the black soho disco I got for my birthday last year. At the time I was a bit torn between black and red, normally I'm not a big red fan more of a burgundy or purple fan. I was surprised by how much I liked the red. I've been itching for it for a while and when I saw that selfridges had them online I jumped on it asap. It saved me roughly  $300 when you factor tax in I couldn't resist. I'm not going to lie I do feel a bit mixed on it because I don't really need it and I've been working on reducing my debt this year. So while I love it I'm not 100 % sure if I'm keeping it. I can't decide if the savings of $300 is worth it if it puts me a month behind my $ goals. [emoji53]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3610506
> View attachment 3610507


I absolutely love your new red disco. It's such a beautiful color. And I understand completely about buying something because you're saving money. I do that all the time. Sometimes I have regrets and other times I'm glad I did it. Good luck in your decision.


----------



## raspberrypink

pixiejenna said:


> I've been loving the black soho disco I got for my birthday last year. At the time I was a bit torn between black and red, normally I'm not a big red fan more of a burgundy or purple fan. I was surprised by how much I liked the red. I've been itching for it for a while and when I saw that selfridges had them online I jumped on it asap. It saved me roughly  $300 when you factor tax in I couldn't resist. I'm not going to lie I do feel a bit mixed on it because I don't really need it and I've been working on reducing my debt this year. So while I love it I'm not 100 % sure if I'm keeping it. I can't decide if the savings of $300 is worth it if it puts me a month behind my $ goals. [emoji53]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3610506
> View attachment 3610507


Imo....you already have it in black. I don't usually buy the exact same design in different colours as I would rather get a variety of brands/design. This kind of camera bag is super common across the brands if you really like this style so I'm sure you can find another one you like sooner or later. 
Plus...the thing about debt....the more you are in debt the more you feel like spending to "compensate" the feeling of being deprived of retail therapy. I've been there.... and the more debt I have the more I want to spend. 
So I would say... return it. It's not worth the $300 savings. There will always be sale of sorts for you to "save" on. But just focus on priorities for now.  You are already on the right track in setting a goal... there will be temptations here and there. But this same exact bag you already have is not worth it. Just my thoughts [emoji8] Good luck deciding.


----------



## applecidered

pixiejenna said:


> I've been loving the black soho disco I got for my birthday last year. At the time I was a bit torn between black and red, normally I'm not a big red fan more of a burgundy or purple fan. I was surprised by how much I liked the red. I've been itching for it for a while and when I saw that selfridges had them online I jumped on it asap. It saved me roughly  $300 when you factor tax in I couldn't resist. I'm not going to lie I do feel a bit mixed on it because I don't really need it and I've been working on reducing my debt this year. So while I love it I'm not 100 % sure if I'm keeping it. I can't decide if the savings of $300 is worth it if it puts me a month behind my $ goals. [emoji53]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3610506
> View attachment 3610507



Normally I'm more of a YOLO gal, but if you're financially on a shoestring, it's probably better to get that squared away before any discretionary spending (including shoes, bags, clothes, jewelry, eating out, movies, concerts, trips, etc.).

OTOH, if you think you can cut out the other types of discretionary spending completely this month so that you're net-net okay, then why not?


----------



## pixiejenna

chloebagfreak said:


> Congratulations! I never wear red, or own any clothes or shoes that are red....but....I fell so in love with this red that it basically started my current obsession with Gucci!





Kmora said:


> I also love this color and bag! But only you can know if it is worth it with your debt and all. Personally I'm lacking self discipline and would have kept it





Johnpauliegal said:


> I absolutely love your new red disco. It's such a beautiful color. And I understand completely about buying something because you're saving money. I do that all the time. Sometimes I have regrets and other times I'm glad I did it. Good luck in your decision.





raspberrypink said:


> Imo....you already have it in black. I don't usually buy the exact same design in different colours as I would rather get a variety of brands/design. This kind of camera bag is super common across the brands if you really like this style so I'm sure you can find another one you like sooner or later.
> Plus...the thing about debt....the more you are in debt the more you feel like spending to "compensate" the feeling of being deprived of retail therapy. I've been there.... and the more debt I have the more I want to spend.
> So I would say... return it. It's not worth the $300 savings. There will always be sale of sorts for you to "save" on. But just focus on priorities for now.  You are already on the right track in setting a goal... there will be temptations here and there. But this same exact bag you already have is not worth it. Just my thoughts [emoji8] Good luck deciding.





applecidered said:


> Normally I'm more of a YOLO gal, but if you're financially on a shoestring, it's probably better to get that squared away before any discretionary spending (including shoes, bags, clothes, jewelry, eating out, movies, concerts, trips, etc.).
> 
> OTOH, if you think you can cut out the other types of discretionary spending completely this month so that you're net-net okay, then why not?


Thanks for the feedback. I'm still undecided ATM on the fate of the bag. When I got the black one it became my most used bag. I am that person who buys multiples of things I like. Favorite tshirt I have in every color that looks good on me kind of person. That being said I actually have a pretty diverse collection bag wise from Bal, LV, Prada, Proenza Schouler, Marc Jacobs, Valentino, and contemporary brands . I've become a lot more focused on  my finances this year. Last year I racked up some debt for all practical purposes from failing to plan for my trips and then helping my brother out. So I'm not going without food because I bought a handbag lol. But I'm not sure if I can really enjoy it as much as I normally would. I've set some pretty aggressive goals for myself and what I would like to do financially. I will still achieve them, it will just take a bit longer. End of the world no, but it definitely makes me reevaluate it more than it normally would kwim?


----------



## paula3boys

I love the packaging



I ordered a size up (10 instead of 9) because mine wasn't available but also saw differing reviews on going up half to full size. I'm glad I did so far. Do the tops stretch quickly because they're a little tight to where I bet I'll get blisters at least temporarily. I ordered these as Nordstrom didn't have Blooms at the time but I was able to order them since and will only keep one pair (probably Blooms as they're my preference)! Hurry up March!!


----------



## paula3boys

Classy_Sam said:


> Yes, they fit true to size [emoji4]


Does the top part loosen over time? I tried a pair of the Bengal slides on (waiting for Blooms on backorder at Nordstrom) in one full size higher as mine was sold out. Seemed ok, but that top part is kinda tight and I feel I will get blisters (at least temporarily) wearing them for too long at once.


----------



## Classy_Sam

paula3boys said:


> Does the top part loosen over time? I tried a pair of the Bengal slides on (waiting for Blooms on backorder at Nordstrom) in one full size higher as mine was sold out. Seemed ok, but that top part is kinda tight and I feel I will get blisters (at least temporarily) wearing them for too long at once.



I have no idea, It is winter here and very cold, def no sliders weather! Mine fit perfectly, they don't fit tight with me. Sorry I can't answer your question.


----------



## Guccigirlny

neha81 said:


> Hi friends! This is my first ever post in the Gucci reveal thread and my first ever Gucci bag. I'm just so over the moon to have found this beauty and so I had to share on here, since I know only YOU lovelies would understand my joy! hehe. Here she is, the lovely Gucci Soho Disco bag in the powder pink color, sometimes referred to as powder face? But I've also seen it called Dark Cipria, I believe that's the original color name. I'm just over the moon for it! I did a whole blog post about this bag purchase on my blog hehe (neha beauty .com) but anyway, here she is! Can't wait to see what you think!! xoxo
> View attachment 3467673
> View attachment 3467674
> View attachment 3467675


Gucci soho is my favorite line and I just love the baby pink color, so pretty!  I don't have a disco bag, so please let me know how you like it!


----------



## deltalady

Gucci Pilar Espadrilles purchased from Nordstrom


----------



## pixiejenna

deltalady said:


> Gucci Pilar Espadrilles purchased from Nordstrom
> View attachment 3638405


Cute please let me know if they are comfy.


----------



## Classy_Sam

pixiejenna said:


> Cute please let me know if they are comfy.



Yes they are! I really had to break them in, but now they are very comfy.


----------



## deltalady

pixiejenna said:


> Cute please let me know if they are comfy.



Thanks! Haven't worn them yet but I can recommend going up a half size at least. I'm a US 8.5, 39 in designer shoes and I had to get a 39.5 in these.


----------



## QuelleFromage

First time in Gucci! Here's my little snake. This is the mini Merveilles bag, smaller than the version with the striped strap. Perfect size for a dinner out


----------



## paula3boys

deltalady said:


> Thanks! Haven't worn them yet but I can recommend going up a half size at least. I'm a US 8.5, 39 in designer shoes and I had to get a 39.5 in these.



I tried half size larger and ended up returning for full size larger in another pair of Gucci espadrilles and the slides


----------



## Straight-Laced

More Gucci shoe love - fabulous Peyton slippers


----------



## Straight-Laced

QuelleFromage said:


> First time in Gucci! Here's my little snake. This is the mini Merveilles bag, smaller than the version with the striped strap. Perfect size for a dinner out
> 
> View attachment 3640532



Love this little bag and love the snake design - not brave enough to wear it myself though!


----------



## baglici0us

My two new purchases! First time I've ever bought anything from Gucci!


----------



## Straight-Laced

baglici0us said:


> My two new purchases! First time I've ever bought anything from Gucci!
> 
> View attachment 3641961
> 
> 
> View attachment 3641962



Gorgeous ring


----------



## pink876

Here's my newest Gucci purchase , the second one this year following my beautiful black Jordaan loafers. It's also my very first exotic skin bag 







Unboxing video here:


----------



## squidgee

baglici0us said:


> My two new purchases! First time I've ever bought anything from Gucci!
> 
> View attachment 3641961
> 
> 
> View attachment 3641962


Those shoes are TDF!


----------



## averagejoe

Just got these new mirrored-gold lens aviators. I don't have anything with gold hardware except for a belt which I have never used, so I don't know if this will go well with what I have but I absolutely love them!


----------



## Classy_Sam

New Gucci belt. So in love with this! Was lucky enough, this was the last one in my size! 

Now all I "Need" is a pair of Gucci sunglasses and then I'm done... for now [emoji56]


----------



## deltalady

pixiejenna said:


> Cute please let me know if they are comfy.



I can report back that they're super comfortable! Way more than the Chanel espadrilles I had and sold.


----------



## baglici0us

My small Dionysus embroidered tiger hobo, with my Princetowns:


----------



## Tawita01

Wearing my newest Gucci acquisitions, belt and mid-heel slide.


----------



## 2gr8

baglici0us said:


> My small Dionysus embroidered tiger hobo, with my Princetowns:
> 
> View attachment 3646757


They look perfect together! They are not too matchy-matchy but just right.


----------



## chloebagfreak

baglici0us said:


> My small Dionysus embroidered tiger hobo, with my Princetowns:
> 
> View attachment 3646757


Wow, what a gorgeous collection you have there! I have the flats and I'm so in love with the flowers
Enjoy!


----------



## chloebagfreak

Tawita01 said:


> Wearing my newest Gucci acquisitions, belt and mid-heel slide.


Love your outfit!


----------



## Straight-Laced

averagejoe said:


> Just got these new mirrored-gold lens aviators. I don't have anything with gold hardware except for a belt which I have never used, so I don't know if this will go well with what I have but I absolutely love them!
> View attachment 3645277
> View attachment 3645278
> View attachment 3645279


These aviators are so darn cool!!!  The bees are adorable


----------



## averagejoe

Straight-Laced said:


> These aviators are so darn cool!!!  The bees are adorable


Thanks! I'm over the moon with these. Love love love the bee details.


----------



## averagejoe

Tawita01 said:


> Wearing my newest Gucci acquisitions, belt and mid-heel slide.


Perfectly coordinated.


----------



## xmaac

I caved and bought the Dionysus in black (:
Im the type of person that would never think of spending this much on a bag, but I couldnt get it off my mind, do you guys think its worth it?
I was set on getting the brown suede one, but when I saw it in real life, it didn't really pop out to me as much as the black one did !


----------



## snibor

xmaac said:


> I caved and bought the Dionysus in black (:
> Im the type of person that would never think of spending this much on a bag, but I couldnt get it off my mind, do you guys think its worth it?
> I was set on getting the brown suede one, but when I saw it in real life, it didn't really pop out to me as much as the black one did !



If you love it it's worth it!  Life is too short. Enjoy your new beauty.


----------



## applecidered

xmaac said:


> I caved and bought the Dionysus in black (:
> Im the type of person that would never think of spending this much on a bag, but I couldnt get it off my mind, do you guys think its worth it?
> I was set on getting the brown suede one, but when I saw it in real life, it didn't really pop out to me as much as the black one did !



Oh yeah, gorgeous bag. You can wear this one every day.


----------



## chloebagfreak

xmaac said:


> I caved and bought the Dionysus in black (:
> Im the type of person that would never think of spending this much on a bag, but I couldnt get it off my mind, do you guys think its worth it?
> I was set on getting the brown suede one, but when I saw it in real life, it didn't really pop out to me as much as the black one did !


I love it! Congratulations! You really can't go wrong with any of the colors
Enjoy!


----------



## averagejoe

xmaac said:


> I caved and bought the Dionysus in black (:
> Im the type of person that would never think of spending this much on a bag, but I couldnt get it off my mind, do you guys think its worth it?
> I was set on getting the brown suede one, but when I saw it in real life, it didn't really pop out to me as much as the black one did !


Sounds like this bag really got your attention, both the style and the colour combination. Enjoy it!


----------



## paula3boys

I've been waiting months for Nordstrom to ship them





So excited! Tried both my normal size 9 and 10 (they don't have half sizes) but needed the larger size because I felt my feet looked like they'd slip out


----------



## papertiger

averagejoe said:


> Just got these new mirrored-gold lens aviators. I don't have anything with gold hardware except for a belt which I have never used, so I don't know if this will go well with what I have but I absolutely love them!
> View attachment 3645277
> View attachment 3645278
> View attachment 3645279



Very cool, very you!


----------



## frl.lara

My wonderful husband just got me this beauty for my birthday


----------



## papertiger

frl.lara said:


> My wonderful husband just got me this beauty for my birthday



Lovely bag, what colour is it IRL?

Even lovelier DH


----------



## cyrill

My new brixton, wore it for eight hours as my flight were delayed, and it didn't hurt at all, yay!


----------



## Havanese 28

averagejoe said:


> Just got these new mirrored-gold lens aviators. I don't have anything with gold hardware except for a belt which I have never used, so I don't know if this will go well with what I have but I absolutely love them!
> View attachment 3645277
> View attachment 3645278
> View attachment 3645279


They're very sharp!  Congrats and enjoy them!


----------



## averagejoe

Havanese 28 said:


> They're very sharp!  Congrats and enjoy them!


Thanks! I took them to the optical to put prescription lenses in them (blind as a bat without prescription lenses). The gold finish on the lenses is very hard to reproduce. I got the closest I could get to it by choosing Nikon gold lenses (holy the lenses almost cost more than the frames!). I hope that they look very similar to the original finish when they are ready to be picked up.


----------



## averagejoe

cyrill said:


> My new brixton, wore it for eight hours as my flight were delayed, and it didn't hurt at all, yay!
> 
> View attachment 3660914


Goes perfectly with your Celine


----------



## Havanese 28

averagejoe said:


> Thanks! I took them to the optical to put prescription lenses in them (blind as a bat without prescription lenses). The gold finish on the lenses is very hard to reproduce. I got the closest I could get to it by choosing Nikon gold lenses (holy the lenses almost cost more than the frames!). I hope that they look very similar to the original finish when they are ready to be picked up.


You have a discerning eye, and I'm more than certain you chose the perfect lenses for your frames.  Worth the expenditure, as they are really great!  Hope you get them soon and you love them!


----------



## averagejoe

Havanese 28 said:


> You have a discerning eye, and I'm more than certain you chose the perfect lenses for your frames.  Worth the expenditure, as they are really great!  Hope you get them soon and you love them!


Thank you! Will do a reveal when I receive them (hopefully this week).


----------



## hinaher

My husband bought me the Gucci Icon Blossom ring for Eid and our 20 year anniversary  
The picture with the box isn't that great, there was so much going on that afternoon and so many kids running around at gifting time! 
Love my new ring


----------



## GhstDreamer

hinaher said:


> My husband bought me the Gucci Icon Blossom ring for Eid and our 20 year anniversary
> The picture with the box isn't that great, there was so much going on that afternoon and so many kids running around at gifting time!
> Love my new ring
> View attachment 3759355
> View attachment 3759356


Congrats on your anniversary and what a beautiful classic gucci ring!


----------



## hinaher

GhstDreamer said:


> Congrats on your anniversary and what a beautiful classic gucci ring!


Thank you!!


----------



## gatorpooh

Marmont belts [emoji173]️
Picked up the nude last week in Orlando and tracked down the black at a boutique in Naples


----------



## Drifter25

xmaac said:


> I caved and bought the Dionysus in black (:
> Im the type of person that would never think of spending this much on a bag, but I couldnt get it off my mind, do you guys think its worth it?
> I was set on getting the brown suede one, but when I saw it in real life, it didn't really pop out to me as much as the black one did !


Oh definitely worth it! I lost my mind a bit and finally caved on the blue blooms Dionysus. This bag is wonderful!


----------



## Bunnie.863

hinaher said:


> My husband bought me the Gucci Icon Blossom ring for Eid and our 20 year anniversary
> The picture with the box isn't that great, there was so much going on that afternoon and so many kids running around at gifting time!
> Love my new ring
> View attachment 3759355
> View attachment 3759356



Oh wow what a lovely ring! Your husband has wonderful taste, happy anniversary to you both!


----------



## Bunnie.863

paula3boys said:


> I've been waiting months for Nordstrom to ship them
> View attachment 3650426
> 
> View attachment 3650427
> 
> 
> So excited! Tried both my normal size 9 and 10 (they don't have half sizes) but needed the larger size because I felt my feet looked like they'd slip out



These are so adorable! I've been eyeing them recently. Are they comfortable? Wondering if they're firm or a bit cushioned...


----------



## paula3boys

Bunnie.863 said:


> These are so adorable! I've been eyeing them recently. Are they comfortable? Wondering if they're firm or a bit cushioned...


They are somewhat comfortable, but my Adidas ones are more comfortable! I wouldn't walk long periods of time in them personally.


----------



## Bunnie.863

paula3boys said:


> They are somewhat comfortable, but my Adidas ones are more comfortable! I wouldn't walk long periods of time in them personally.



Darn, I kind of figured. I wear the Adidas ones too and that foam has spoiled my feet lol


----------



## papertiger

New loafers for everyday black Vegas heeled loafers - and at the the old price (20% recent rise)

Excuse the legwear, I had DMs on before they arrived.


----------



## hja

Fell in love with this cutie


----------



## Bunnie.863

One for hubby and one for me


----------



## chanelious

My new and old [emoji7][emoji4]  lemming for more shoes next


----------



## JazzyMac

Yaaaayyyyy!  I just just just left the Gucci store and I’m charging my phone at the Apple store!! Later on tonight or tomorrow I will make a reveal and it’s awesome!!!  Yaaayyyy!  The part of the photo I cropped was a huge smile!


----------



## Classy_Sam

Ordered these before, but send them back. Could get them out of my head, so here they are to stay [emoji7]




GG marmont ballet flats


----------



## JazzyMac

JazzyMac said:


> Yaaaayyyyy!  I just just just left the Gucci store and I’m charging my phone at the Apple store!! Later on tonight or tomorrow I will make a reveal and it’s awesome!!!  Yaaayyyy!  The part of the photo I cropped was a huge smile!
> 
> View attachment 3876270



Here is a quick pick of my Gucci Marmont Belt Bag!  It’s gorgeous in person!!  I’ll add it to other threads later as well!


----------



## hinaher

Bunnie.863 said:


> Oh wow what a lovely ring! Your husband has wonderful taste, happy anniversary to you both!


Sorry I'm seeing this so late, thank you!


----------



## Bunnie.863




----------



## fatcat2523

Was not able find much sales for myself (men collection) but able to find my mom 4 pairs of shoes


----------



## snibor

fatcat2523 said:


> Was not able find much sales for myself (men collection) but able to find my mom 4 pairs of shoes
> View attachment 3889893
> 
> View attachment 3889894
> 
> View attachment 3889895
> 
> View attachment 3889896
> 
> View attachment 3889897
> 
> View attachment 3889898



Wow that’s some shoe haul!  Gorgeous.  So nice for your mom


----------



## papertiger

fatcat2523 said:


> Was not able find much sales for myself (men collection) but able to find my mom 4 pairs of shoes
> View attachment 3889893
> 
> View attachment 3889894
> 
> View attachment 3889895
> 
> View attachment 3889896
> 
> View attachment 3889897
> 
> View attachment 3889898



Coolest mother on the planet! 
I'm just gonna have to adopt you *fatcat*, do you think your real mother would mind?


----------



## fatcat2523

snibor said:


> Wow that’s some shoe haul!  Gorgeous.  So nice for your mom


Thank you


papertiger said:


> Coolest mother on the planet!
> I'm just gonna have to adopt you *fatcat*, do you think your real mother would mind?


Thank you papertiger lol I only think she would only mind if she is not getting her shoes. She is still thinking the blue satin with yellow bow shoes as there is the elastic to put the bow on but it goes to the bottom of the shoes which the elastic may get damaged for scratches on the gound


----------



## papertiger

fatcat2523 said:


> Thank you
> 
> Thank you papertiger lol I only think she would only mind if she is not getting her shoes. She is still thinking the blue satin with yellow bow shoes as there is the elastic to put the bow on but it goes to the bottom of the shoes which the elastic may get damaged for scratches on the gound



We'll have to share you then LOL

Seriously, they are very cute on your mother, she has petit feet. The gold glitter and web-stripe loafers are my favourite on her.

What about if she moves the bow/elastic up higher as in the pic below?





BTW, I really love the fur version of this mule too, they're like shoes spun from dreams


----------



## fatcat2523

papertiger said:


> We'll have to share you then LOL
> 
> Seriously, they are very cute on your mother, she has petit feet. The gold glitter and web-stripe loafers are my favourite on her.
> 
> What about if she moves the bow/elastic up higher as in the pic below?
> 
> View attachment 3890339
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, I really love the fur version of this mule too, they're like shoes spun from dreams



Thank you papertiger for the pic. It is much better to see it on pic. I was surprised Pricetown was on sales. Can’t say no to them lol


----------



## Classy_Sam

Finally [emoji7]

And also got the gift catalog from my SA




Got invited to the christmas event next week, and going to London in 2 weeks for some christmas shopping. The GG pearls belt is high on my wishlist so hoping to find one there.


----------



## immigratty

Happy Holidays everyone. Don't forget to post all of your Christmas / Holiday goodies, we want to see them ALL!!!


----------



## Gimmethebag

I can't wait to share my reveal. The gift wasn't shipped here (afraid of mailroom theft) but I pick it up tomorrow!


----------



## immigratty

Gimmethebag said:


> I can't wait to share my reveal. The gift wasn't shipped here (afraid of mailroom theft) but I pick it up tomorrow!


ohhhhhhhhhhh can't wait to see it!!


----------



## Jaellexo

My wife gifted me this for Christmas ❤️❤️


----------



## Gimmethebag

I can’t wait to use this little bag for evenings out! 

I saw on YouTube you can use it as a belt bag too, which I love.


----------



## immigratty

Neither of these are  particularly recent purchases, but since the pic of my Sylvie is no longer showing up, and I wasn't around to post my Dionysus here we go...2017 goodies, and my only 2 AM bags thus far.
1. Sylvie
2. Python Dionysus Bamboo Top Handle Bag


----------



## snibor

immigratty said:


> Neither of these are  particularly recent purchases, but since the pic of my Sylvie is no longer showing up, and I wasn't around to post my Dionysus here we go...2017 goodies, and my only 2 AM bags thus far.
> 1. Sylvie
> 2. Python Dionysus Bamboo Top Handle Bag
> View attachment 3916157



Both stunning!


----------



## immigratty

snibor said:


> Both stunning!



Thank you so much.


----------



## julie32

Hello friends, 

So many lovely babies... I was guided to this thread as I also have a mini to reveal...

Guccissima Bree Micro GG in light pink purchased at the outlet. As both were 50% off, I thought I might as well get the matching scarf [emoji23][emoji7]


----------



## evab18

My mom gave me this for Christmas [emoji173]️ I was in shock!


----------



## tweetie1288

julie32 said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> So many lovely babies... I was guided to this thread as I also have a mini to reveal...
> 
> Guccissima Bree Micro GG in light pink purchased at the outlet. As both were 50% off, I thought I might as well get the matching scarf [emoji23][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3916925


 Love both items. Esp the scarve since btw England is freezing over now. That would be perfect.
 May I know which outlet had these and the prices?  Thanks!!


----------



## julie32

tweetie1288 said:


> Love both items. Esp the scarve since btw England is freezing over now. That would be perfect.
> May I know which outlet had these and the prices?  Thanks!!


Thank you. I bought those at the outlet in Roermond, NL. The bag was 470 Euros, the scarf 165 Euros, so both approximately 50% off [emoji6]


----------



## LVinCali

Bought in Florence yesterday.  Love the suede, but a little nervous about whether it is as durable as leather (the leather options weren’t working for me)???


----------



## Hafs

My first ever gucci! 
A marmont matelasse mini in porcelain rose


----------



## Icing_Time

What a beautiful shade of pink!!


----------



## cookieluv

Two of my new pieces, a frame print bamboo handle bag in white leather and a Dionysus mini bag in black goat leather. I’m particularly in love with the bamboo handle bag. It came with a small copy of Jane Austen’s “Juvenilia” in a fabric that matches the lining of the bag.


----------



## snibor

cookieluv said:


> Two of my new pieces, a frame print bamboo handle bag in white leather and a Dionysus mini bag in black goat leather. I’m particularly in love with the bamboo handle bag. It came with a small copy of Jane Austen’s “Juvenilia” in a fabric that matches the lining of the bag.
> 
> View attachment 3922055
> View attachment 3922056
> View attachment 3922057



Stunning!  Congrats


----------



## March786

Hafs said:


> My first ever gucci!
> A marmont matelasse mini in porcelain rose


I loooooooove this style and colour! Trying v v hard not to go buy one


----------



## immigratty

cookieluv said:


> Two of my new pieces, a frame print bamboo handle bag in white leather and a Dionysus mini bag in black goat leather. I’m particularly in love with the bamboo handle bag. It came with a small copy of Jane Austen’s “Juvenilia” in a fabric that matches the lining of the bag.
> 
> View attachment 3922055
> View attachment 3922056
> View attachment 3922057



absolutely GORGEOUS!!


----------



## TraceySH

I just received these today [emoji41]


----------



## immigratty

TraceySH said:


> I just received these today [emoji41]
> 
> View attachment 3922925
> View attachment 3922926
> View attachment 3922927
> View attachment 3922928



GORGEOUS!


----------



## fifteenminutestoflawless

TraceySH said:


> I just received these today [emoji41]
> 
> View attachment 3922925
> View attachment 3922926
> View attachment 3922927
> View attachment 3922928


Ahh they are both so gorgeous!!


----------



## Dextersmom

In the last few weeks, I have brought home this bracelet and wallet (which I plan to use as a clutch).


----------



## shihfan

Could not resist these cute booties! Decently comfortable too!


----------



## fally

Hope everyone is having a wonderful start to their new year. Wishing you all a happy, healthy, and prosperous 2018. I am sorry about my poor attempt at showing my recent purchases from Harrods and Selfridges. I unfortunately received the wrong color Balmain via the sale over New Year's Eve weekend. Gucci pineapple ace sneakers (Selfridges) and Balmain black blazer (Harrods). Thank you for allowing me to share


----------



## orchid08

Gucci Marmont Medium Matelassé in nude/rose. ++ a pink card holder I bought a few months ago. I'm absolutely in love!!! 

I find the card holder too small for this bag but I use it a lot in my other small bags. Hoping Gucci makes a zippy type card holder that's a bit bigger in this color and marmont quilt style. 

I think Gucci just killed the game in 2017 and can't wait to see what else Alessandro has up his sleeve for 2018.


----------



## Chanellover2015

cookieluv said:


> Two of my new pieces, a frame print bamboo handle bag in white leather and a Dionysus mini bag in black goat leather. I’m particularly in love with the bamboo handle bag. It came with a small copy of Jane Austen’s “Juvenilia” in a fabric that matches the lining of the bag.
> 
> View attachment 3922055
> View attachment 3922056
> View attachment 3922057



These are gorgeous!!!


----------



## Venessa84

cookieluv said:


> Two of my new pieces, a frame print bamboo handle bag in white leather and a Dionysus mini bag in black goat leather. I’m particularly in love with the bamboo handle bag. It came with a small copy of Jane Austen’s “Juvenilia” in a fabric that matches the lining of the bag.
> 
> View attachment 3922055
> View attachment 3922056
> View attachment 3922057



Wow!


----------



## Classy_Sam

Yay! First purchase of 2018! [emoji7]


----------



## papertiger

immigratty said:


> Neither of these are  particularly recent purchases, but since the pic of my Sylvie is no longer showing up, and I wasn't around to post my Dionysus here we go...2017 goodies, and my only 2 AM bags thus far.
> 1. Sylvie
> 2. Python Dionysus Bamboo Top Handle Bag
> View attachment 3916157



Fantastic, absolutely love the python D, out of this world.


----------



## spotkn

It was a very Gucci birthday!


----------



## PinkPeonies

This is a collective, Birthday, Christmas and push present [emoji4][emoji172][emoji172][emoji172]


----------



## immigratty

papertiger said:


> Fantastic, absolutely love the python D, out of this world.



thank you, those r the only 2 bags of AM that I love...not sure if I'll get anything else.


----------



## papertiger

PinkPeonies said:


> This is a collective, Birthday, Christmas and push present [emoji4][emoji172][emoji172][emoji172]
> 
> View attachment 3930028


The colour is gorgeous


----------



## immigratty

Valentine's Day is approaching, can't wait to see all of the newbies


----------



## immigratty

Ladies...PLEASE let's not deny each other of seeing all of the delicious goodies you are buying, again V-Day is right around the corner so PLEASE post all here


----------



## topglamchic

immigratty said:


> Ladies...PLEASE let's not deny each other of seeing all of the delicious goodies you are buying, again V-Day is right around the corner so PLEASE post all here





Immigratty, you slayed it with your Sylvie and Python D!!!  After seeing your Python D I’m convinced I need these....(which I really don’t). Gucci exotics are so so beautiful.


----------



## Bee-licious

LVinCali said:


> Bought in Florence yesterday.  Love the suede, but a little nervous about whether it is as durable as leather (the leather options weren’t working for me)???
> 
> View attachment 3919717


Gorgeous! Just spray with Collonil water stop spray to waterproof it. I do that with all my bags, even Chanel lambskin and it's worked wonders!


----------



## LVinCali

Bee-licious said:


> Gorgeous! Just spray with Collonil water stop spray to waterproof it. I do that with all my bags, even Chanel lambskin and it's worked wonders!



Thank you!!!  And I just bought my first Chanel lambskin this past weekend which I am also worried about.  [emoji23]


----------



## AngelaK

I could NOT resist! I’m in love


----------



## papertiger

topglamchic said:


> View attachment 3965264
> 
> Immigratty, you slayed it with your Sylvie and Python D!!!  After seeing your Python D I’m convinced I need these....(which I really don’t). Gucci exotics are so so beautiful.



I think you do too coz they are


----------



## papertiger

AngelaK said:


> I could NOT resist! I’m in love



Too ggorgeous! 

Was it a Valentine's present by any chance?


----------



## alexmarie

Bought her on Thursday. Today’s my first day wearing her out and about. Falling more in love every minute.


----------



## AngelaK

papertiger said:


> Too ggorgeous!
> 
> Was it a Valentine's present by any chance?


Kind of actually! My hubby works away and was away for V day but.....passed through Heathrow  Cupid lending a hand


----------



## papertiger

AngelaK said:


> Kind of actually! My hubby works away and was away for V day but.....passed through Heathrow  Cupid lending a hand



Lovely DH  Enjoy!


----------



## peronce

My new handbag that I got last week in Italy... the Gucci Supreme Bees small tote.
It's gorgeous and very versatile (handheld, crossbody, on the shoulder, crook of the arm...), particularly for the price!!!

However, still on the fence if I should keep it... I don't know if it will suit my style. Was on the fence between this and the Soho disco in beige. Nevertheless, I share my picture for your eye candy!


----------



## Peter Pan1

My combination Valentine and Birthday gifts with pearl embellished pumps from Zara.


----------



## Fashion412

Finally got my nude (or antique rose) small marmont! Collection is slowly coming together. 

Does anyone feel like the nude sometimes is a little on the dark side? I'd like to find a sandal and pump to match, but it might be hard.


----------



## MAGJES

I’ve owned a disco in the past but the color was too loud so I sold it. I recently decided to try again with a lovely neutral!


----------



## calibaglover

MAGJES said:


> I’ve owned a disco in the past but the color was too loud so I sold it. I recently decided to try again with a lovely neutral!


Congrats on this beautiful bag! What color is this, and what season/year is it from?


----------



## Sonmi999

This is my first post on the Gucci subforum! I’ve been OBSESSED with Gucci lately and got two lovely pieces ❤️ But my wishlist only grows! [emoji23] Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## MAGJES

calibaglover said:


> Congrats on this beautiful bag! What color is this, and what season/year is it from?


Thanks! It’s Rose Beige from this season.


----------



## noegirl

My latest purchases. Was so happy to finally find the shirt in store. Also really needed a handsfree carefree belt bag!


----------



## chili_amaryllis

My new bag from the Blooms collection


----------



## papertiger

chili_amaryllis said:


> View attachment 3977595
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My new bag from the Blooms collection



Summer ready!


----------



## Mandamanda

I bought my first Gucci today - the Soho Disco in red!
	

		
			
		

		
	




I’m obsessed with the box, too!


----------



## snibor

Mandamanda said:


> I bought my first Gucci today - the Soho Disco in red!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3978261
> 
> 
> I’m obsessed with the box, too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3978262



Looks great on you!


----------



## Mandamanda

snibor said:


> Looks great on you!


Thank you!


----------



## HKsai

noegirl said:


> My latest purchases. Was so happy to finally find the shirt in store. Also really needed a handsfree carefree belt bag!



I didn't get to see the messenger bag in person. Can you do a brief review about its functionality and just in general when you have time 


Got this fun tote after my trip!


----------



## Sonmi999

Sonmi999 said:


> This is my first post on the Gucci subforum! I’ve been OBSESSED with Gucci lately and got two lovely pieces ❤️ But my wishlist only grows! [emoji23] Thanks for letting me share!


I ended up exchanging the black marmont flap for this cutie, because I loved this design very much, it’s super practical. Actually, I don’t understand why I don’t see more of this style here and, Instagram and on YouTube. I’m really enjoying it!
(I still want the black marmont flap again, though lol)


----------



## papertiger

Sonmi999 said:


> I ended up exchanging the black marmont flap for this cutie, because I loved this design very much, it’s super practical. Actually, I don’t understand why I don’t see more of this style here and, Instagram and on YouTube. I’m really enjoying it!
> (I still want the black marmont flap again, though lol)



Lovely

I guess more people are into little bags atm as is still fashionable. Also many people often can just about afford something very small as a means of treating themselves and that tends to be the minis, WOCs and smaller bags.


----------



## chloebagfreak

noegirl said:


> My latest purchases. Was so happy to finally find the shirt in store. Also really needed a handsfree carefree belt bag!


Love!!! Wow great scores! Enjoy


----------



## chloebagfreak

Here is my newest obsession....I'm so in love with all of the Ophidia bags this season!!


----------



## Sonmi999

papertiger said:


> Lovely
> 
> I guess more people are into little bags atm as is still fashionable. Also many people often can just about afford something very small as a means of treating themselves and that tends to be the minis, WOCs and smaller bags.


This is actually the same price as the marmont flap in the size small  but I get what you’re saying about the size.


----------



## papertiger

chloebagfreak said:


> View attachment 3990470
> View attachment 3990469
> 
> Here is my newest obsession....I'm so in love with all of the Ophidia bags this season!!



Totally cool


----------



## jellyfishb

Joining the Ophidia bandwagon with this mini bag. Not sure if I’m going to keep it, since it doesn’t hold a lot and I tend to carry a lot of stuff. But cute nonetheless


----------



## Sonmi999

I didn't care about the Ophidia line, but seeing other people's pics is making me really like it! It has such a cool vintage vibe!


----------



## MAGJES

Love these Ace sneakers especially the little bee. 
I sized down a whole size for the perfect fit.


----------



## chloebagfreak

papertiger said:


> Totally cool


Thank you! It's so cute, and I've been into small bags since I had my frozen shoulder


----------



## kbcrew

jellyfishb said:


> Joining the Ophidia bandwagon with this mini bag. Not sure if I’m going to keep it, since it doesn’t hold a lot and I tend to carry a lot of stuff. But cute nonetheless
> 
> 
> View attachment 3990617



Did you end up keeping this bag? Love it but like you I’m very unsure on the size .


----------



## Kmora

I LOVE to watch pictures of reveals here on Purseforum and I have noticed that there are no threads for Gucci reveals (threads where everyone post their reveals instead of many single reveal threads, which are nice as well of course). 

So if you like I would be thrilled if you join me! 

(Admin: remove this thread if it is against any policy here at the Gucci section).

So I will start with my Marmont card holder in nude/porclean rose.




The delivery took 1 week due to some mishappening and a detour to Jordan (!!). So this card holder travelled London-Jordan-Sweden hahaha.


----------



## Bloom1323

Love this thread idea. I'll be adding photos of my recent reveal!


----------



## Bloom1323




----------



## Strawberryfields

Bloom1323 said:


> View attachment 3996724
> View attachment 3996725
> View attachment 3996727


Beautiful. What size did you get?


----------



## Bloom1323

Strawberryfields said:


> Beautiful. What size did you get?



Thank you! This one is the mini.


----------



## rakhee81

I couldn’t decide between the two pairs-my head said the plain ones, my heart said bees & stars... ended up with both! Thanks for letting me share [emoji4]


----------



## MAGJES

rakhee81 said:


> View attachment 3997521
> 
> 
> I couldn’t decide between the two pairs-my head said the plain ones, my heart said bees & stars... ended up with both! Thanks for letting me share [emoji4]


Love the bees!


----------



## BlueMaude

chloebagfreak said:


> View attachment 3990470
> View attachment 3990469
> 
> Here is my newest obsession....I'm so in love with all of the Ophidia bags this season!!



Loooove it! Do you mind sharing what size you are and what size you ended up getting ? I preordered mine from Nordstrom but they only had 105 size! And I got it thinking maybe it’ll be good for wasit and also cross Body... BUT I’m not sure if it’s just going to be too big ? [emoji848] I’m not sure ! Would love some help! Xo


----------



## BlueMaude

jellyfishb said:


> Joining the Ophidia bandwagon with this mini bag. Not sure if I’m going to keep it, since it doesn’t hold a lot and I tend to carry a lot of stuff. But cute nonetheless
> 
> 
> View attachment 3990617



Omg! I just got mine also! And you’re right it’s super tiny but it’s sooo cute! I’m on the fence also! But I don’t think I have the heart to send it back I’m kinda attached now lol.. did you decide what to do yet ?


----------



## chloebagfreak

BlueMaude said:


> Loooove it! Do you mind sharing what size you are and what size you ended up getting ? I preordered mine from Nordstrom but they only had 105 size! And I got it thinking maybe it’ll be good for wasit and also cross Body... BUT I’m not sure if it’s just going to be too big ? [emoji848] I’m not sure ! Would love some help! Xo


Hi I got the size 85. It is too big still to buckle right under my ribs like they show the models wearing, but it works a bit lower. It works crossbody but I feel like a dork 
I already had the GG belt in size 90 so I had some idea. The Gucci Beverly Hills store was Amazing! They texted me pics and helped me figure out size. The Gucci website and store should have a variety of sizes still-last time I checked.
I hope that helped


----------



## doongee

rakhee81 said:


> View attachment 3997521
> 
> 
> I couldn’t decide between the two pairs-my head said the plain ones, my heart said bees & stars... ended up with both! Thanks for letting me share [emoji4]


“...ended up with both!”

Classic!
I do understand! 

They both look beautiful!


----------



## AngelaK

With all the chat of discontinuing this I had to indulge (I sense a divorce on the horizon) [emoji85]


----------



## kbcrew

BlueMaude said:


> Omg! I just got mine also! And you’re right it’s super tiny but it’s sooo cute! I’m on the fence also! But I don’t think I have the heart to send it back I’m kinda attached now lol.. did you decide what to do yet ?



Could you tell me what fits in this bag? Did you end keeping it?


----------



## BlueMaude

kbcrew said:


> Could you tell me what fits in this bag? Did you end keeping it?



Hello  I believe I’m going to keep it but I still haven’t used it and tags are still attached just IN CASE I end up deciding to return it at the last minute.... here are some pics of what fits (could probably put a bit more stuff than I have here), I hope this helps [emoji846] I do think she is ADORABLE and I just LOVE the vintage vibe... 
	

		
			
		

		
	





I feel like it’s very comparable to the Chanel rectangular mini- in fact I think it might fit slightly more.. hope this helps are you considering purchasing this ?


----------



## BlueMaude

View attachment 3999397


----------



## kbcrew

BlueMaude said:


> Hello  I believe I’m going to keep it but I still haven’t used it and tags are still attached just IN CASE I end up deciding to return it at the last minute.... here are some pics of what fits (could probably put a bit more stuff than I have here), I hope this helps [emoji846] I do think she is ADORABLE and I just LOVE the vintage vibe...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3999392
> View attachment 3999396
> 
> 
> I feel like it’s very comparable to the Chanel rectangular mini- in fact I think it might fit slightly more.. hope this helps are you considering purchasing this ?



Love it! I’m definitely interested in this bag. I also love the vintage vibe that it has and the price point isn’t bad either. Thanks so much for your pictures it’s helped me a ton. I’m going to go to my local boutique hopefully they have it in stock[emoji4]


----------



## chloebagfreak

BlueMaude said:


> Hello  I believe I’m going to keep it but I still haven’t used it and tags are still attached just IN CASE I end up deciding to return it at the last minute.... here are some pics of what fits (could probably put a bit more stuff than I have here), I hope this helps [emoji846] I do think she is ADORABLE and I just LOVE the vintage vibe...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3999392
> View attachment 3999396
> 
> 
> I feel like it’s very comparable to the Chanel rectangular mini- in fact I think it might fit slightly more.. hope this helps are you considering purchasing this ?


Wow, yours is bigger than mine! Mine only fits the iPhone and some keys and a lip stick/ balm.


----------



## kbcrew

chloebagfreak said:


> Wow, yours is bigger than mine! Mine only fits the iPhone and some keys and a lip stick/ balm.



Which bag do you have?


----------



## BlueMaude

chloebagfreak said:


> Wow, yours is bigger than mine! Mine only fits the iPhone and some keys and a lip stick/ balm.



Really?’ [emoji848][emoji848] is yours the new released mini ophidia?


----------



## BlueMaude

chloebagfreak said:


> Wow, yours is bigger than mine! Mine only fits the iPhone and some keys and a lip stick/ balm.



Oh! Yours is the belt bag, right? I have that one on preorder !! But this is the cross body mini bag [emoji7]


----------



## chloebagfreak

kbcrew said:


> Which bag do you have?


Mine is the mini iPhone version of the GG supreme Ophidia. I Did a separate reveal post with more pictures.


----------



## chloebagfreak

BlueMaude said:


> Oh! Yours is the belt bag, right? I have that one on preorder !! But this is the cross body mini bag [emoji7]


Oh cool! Yes, mine it the belt bag.
 Yours is definitely a lot roomier, but I love tiny bags
Very hard to choose as I want them all this season!!


----------



## BlueMaude

chloebagfreak said:


> Oh cool! Yes, mine it the belt bag.
> Yours is definitely a lot roomier, but I love tiny bags
> Very hard to choose as I want them all this season!!



ME TOOOOO!!! OMG! lol I just overpaid on a Gucci vintage in this style- only bigger [emoji85] I hope I love it !!


----------



## AmorNChanel

Just got my marmont 2.0 belt bag!  I have been thinking about the belt bag for months. I kept talking myself out of it but I couldn’t stop thinking about it. One of the things holding me back was the size. Because of the shape, it didn’t fit much. But when I saw it in the larger size, it was a slam dunk. 

I included a mini pochette and cles for size reference. Both can fit inside no problem with room to spare. Although practically, I would not put a mini pochette inside the waist bag.


----------



## jellyfishb

kbcrew said:


> Did you end up keeping this bag? Love it but like you I’m very unsure on the size .





BlueMaude said:


> Omg! I just got mine also! And you’re right it’s super tiny but it’s sooo cute! I’m on the fence also! But I don’t think I have the heart to send it back I’m kinda attached now lol.. did you decide what to do yet ?




I’m still undecided, but leaning towards keeping it, since it’s so cute  It fits the bare essentials (mini wallet, keys, card holder, phone, tissue, lip balm) but one thing that is bothering me is the length of the shoulder strap. Even on the shortest setting it is still a little long for me crossbody (I’m 5’7” for reference).


----------



## BlueMaude

jellyfishb said:


> I’m still undecided, but leaning towards keeping it, since it’s so cute  It fits the bare essentials (mini wallet, keys, card holder, phone, tissue, lip balm) but one thing that is bothering me is the length of the shoulder strap. Even on the shortest setting it is still a little long for me crossbody (I’m 5’7” for reference).



Omg I kinda feel the same ! And I’m 5’2 [emoji44][emoji15] ugghhh but I think it’s still wearable on me.. it must look even better on you!


----------



## jellyfishb

BlueMaude said:


> Omg I kinda feel the same ! And I’m 5’2 [emoji44][emoji15] ugghhh but I think it’s still wearable on me.. it must look even better on you!



Thanks  Not that it’s unwearable, just that it’s a little too long for my liking. I’m thinking I might take it to have an extra hole punched into the strap to make it shorter.


----------



## BlueMaude

jellyfishb said:


> Thanks  Not that it’s unwearable, just that it’s a little too long for my liking. I’m thinking I might take it to have an extra hole punched into the strap to make it shorter.



YES! I considered that also.. when I went into the store last week they said they could punch a hole for me.. I was just kinda worried that the extra leather would hang too low on the side of the bag ?? [emoji848][emoji848] let me know if you end up doing it !!!!! [emoji4]


----------



## ceedoan

chloebagfreak said:


> View attachment 3990470
> View attachment 3990469
> 
> Here is my newest obsession....I'm so in love with all of the Ophidia bags this season!!



ahhhh sooo cute!! i am also LOVING The ophidia bags and the vintage vibes!! i think this is modeled after a bag from the 80's i remember seeing a youtuber sharing hers. it's the exact same design except new GG logo and of course translated to belt bag. 



jellyfishb said:


> Joining the Ophidia bandwagon with this mini bag. Not sure if I’m going to keep it, since it doesn’t hold a lot and I tend to carry a lot of stuff. But cute nonetheless
> 
> 
> View attachment 3990617



i was just looking at this one on the website today lol!! i need to make a run to my local NM so i can see this is person. looks small though!! is it roughly size of the mini marmont camera bag??


----------



## BlueMaude

ceedoan said:


> ahhhh sooo cute!! i am also LOVING The ophidia bags and the vintage vibes!! i think this is modeled after a bag from the 80's i remember seeing a youtuber sharing hers. it's the exact same design except new GG logo and of course translated to belt bag.
> 
> 
> 
> i was just looking at this one on the website today lol!! i need to make a run to my local NM so i can see this is person. looks small though!! is it roughly size of the mini marmont camera bag??



Hi! [emoji1309] I noticed your question and I wanted to let you know I posted a pic of my items inside this cute little mini... I’m obsessed with it! It holds the same as the mini marmont, I believe..it holds more than the super mini marmont FYI.. hope this info helps [emoji7][emoji7][emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## ceedoan

BlueMaude said:


> Hi! [emoji1309] I noticed your question and I wanted to let you know I posted a pic of my items inside this cute little mini... I’m obsessed with it! It holds the same as the mini marmont, I believe..it holds more than the super mini marmont FYI.. hope this info helps [emoji7][emoji7][emoji173]️[emoji173]️



thanks so much!!! it's sooo cute!!


----------



## chloebagfreak

AmorNChanel said:


> Just got my marmont 2.0 belt bag!  I have been thinking about the belt bag for months. I kept talking myself out of it but I couldn’t stop thinking about it. One of the things holding me back was the size. Because of the shape, it didn’t fit much. But when I saw it in the larger size, it was a slam dunk.
> 
> I included a mini pochette and cles for size reference. Both can fit inside no problem with room to spare. Although practically, I would not put a mini pochette inside the waist bag.
> View attachment 4000555


Love it! I also have that same mini pochette and I have my life in it I use it to transfer from each purse. It's one of my favorite LV designs 
I love the Marmont as well! Enjoy!


----------



## jellyfishb

ceedoan said:


> i was just looking at this one on the website today lol!! i need to make a run to my local NM so i can see this is person. looks small though!! is it roughly size of the mini marmont camera bag??



I’m not sure how big the mini marmont camera bag is (haven’t seen it in person) but the Ophidia is quite small. It only fits the bare essentials.


----------



## AmorNChanel

chloebagfreak said:


> Love it! I also have that same mini pochette and I have my life in it I use it to transfer from each purse. It's one of my favorite LV designs
> I love the Marmont as well! Enjoy!



Thanks! Twins on the mini pochette. Yay!


----------



## dotty8

Again a new iPhone case


----------



## snibor

Ophidia wristlet.


----------



## AmorNChanel

snibor said:


> Ophidia wristlet.
> View attachment 4012428



So cute!  Congrats on your new wristlet!


----------



## BlueMaude

snibor said:


> Ophidia wristlet.
> View attachment 4012428



Sooo cute! Love it! I’m obsessed with the whole line [emoji7]


----------



## snibor

BlueMaude said:


> Sooo cute! Love it! I’m obsessed with the whole line [emoji7]



Me too. I debated the belt bag. This is so reasonable. Still available at Saks.   Sold out at Nordstrom.  Anyone who wants should grab it!


----------



## BlueMaude

snibor said:


> Me too. I debated the belt bag. This is so reasonable. Still available at Saks.   Sold out at Nordstrom.  Anyone who wants should grab it!



Well. I preordered the belt bag version on Nordstrom, waited months and then yesterday got an email that my order is canceled because they dont have what I ordered [emoji31][emoji24] ugh I was upset ! [emoji53]


----------



## papertiger

snibor said:


> Ophidia wristlet.
> View attachment 4012428


----------



## snibor

BlueMaude said:


> Well. I preordered the belt bag version on Nordstrom, waited months and then yesterday got an email that my order is canceled because they dont have what I ordered [emoji31][emoji24] ugh I was upset ! [emoji53]


Ugh.  Bummer.  Sorry


----------



## rugratsfc

I got these two yesterday! I have always wanted the ace sneakers with the heart appliqués - but it was out of stock for my size when I went to the Gucci store last year, so I ended up with the stars design (which I love!)

The black suede marmont, I’m not so sure about. I’ve read so many great things about it one of the forums here, which is why I got them. I wanted a comfy, but still fashionable pair of heels that I can walk around in for a couple of hours.


----------



## Etak14

snibor said:


> Ophidia wristlet.
> View attachment 4012428


I’m loving the wristlet but it’s not on the U.K. website yet


----------



## snibor

Etak14 said:


> I’m loving the wristlet but it’s not on the U.K. website yet



Does Saks ship international?  They might. Or try other UK department stores that sell Gucci.


----------



## papertiger

Etak14 said:


> I’m loving the wristlet but it’s not on the U.K. website yet



Call Sloane St or Bond St, perhaps they can do a search for you. Also check out the usual online stores like matches and farfetch


----------



## sinny1

Do you mind posting a modeling pic? So interested in this bag!! Would appreciate it 



BlueMaude said:


> Hello  I believe I’m going to keep it but I still haven’t used it and tags are still attached just IN CASE I end up deciding to return it at the last minute.... here are some pics of what fits (could probably put a bit more stuff than I have here), I hope this helps [emoji846] I do think she is ADORABLE and I just LOVE the vintage vibe...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3999392
> View attachment 3999396
> 
> 
> I feel like it’s very comparable to the Chanel rectangular mini- in fact I think it might fit slightly more.. hope this helps are you considering purchasing this ?


N


----------



## Etak14

papertiger said:


> Call Sloane St or Bond St, perhaps they can do a search for you. Also check out the usual online stores like matches and farfetch


I’ve found it on matches after I’d added the post, it’s now in my wishlist. I’m waiting for the super mini to come out here in the green and then decide which I want or if I can afford both


----------



## BlueMaude

sinny1 said:


> Do you mind posting a modeling pic? So interested in this bag!! Would appreciate it
> 
> 
> N






Here you go! I’m 5’2 for reference [emoji5]


----------



## sinny1

BlueMaude said:


> View attachment 4015280
> 
> 
> Here you go! I’m 5’2 for reference [emoji5]


Thank you so much for posting!


----------



## Kimmytherat

My new Gucci purchases. I have not used them at all. I'm afraid to use the velvet bag, because it is so pretty! As for the super mini, well I tend to use my Soho instead of the mini. The GUCCY Cat scarf was purchased on a whim, I don't think I will ever use it. It's so cute in a weird sort of way.


----------



## vinbenphon1

snibor said:


> Ophidia wristlet.
> View attachment 4012428



Great piece. Congrats.



rugratsfc said:


> View attachment 4014517
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got these two yesterday! I have always wanted the ace sneakers with the heart appliqués - but it was out of stock for my size when I went to the Gucci store last year, so I ended up with the stars design (which I love!)
> 
> The black suede marmont, I’m not so sure about. I’ve read so many great things about it one of the forums here, which is why I got them. I wanted a comfy, but still fashionable pair of heels that I can walk around in for a couple of hours.


Love these. Congrats.


----------



## vinbenphon1

rakhee81 said:


> View attachment 3997521
> 
> 
> I couldn’t decide between the two pairs-my head said the plain ones, my heart said bees & stars... ended up with both! Thanks for letting me share [emoji4]


My heart says bees too. Congrats.


----------



## vinbenphon1

Sonmi999 said:


> I ended up exchanging the black marmont flap for this cutie, because I loved this design very much, it’s super practical. Actually, I don’t understand why I don’t see more of this style here and, Instagram and on YouTube. I’m really enjoying it!
> (I still want the black marmont flap again, though lol)



Oh my... that green is beautiful. Congrats.



MAGJES said:


> Love these Ace sneakers especially the little bee.
> I sized down a whole size for the perfect fit.


So cute. Congrats.


----------



## Sonmi999

vinbenphon1 said:


> Oh my... that green is beautiful. Congrats.


The green is gorgeous indeed! Unfortunately I ended up not keeping that bag because the shoulder strap was too wide and I felt it would easily slide from my shoulder when the bag was not crossbody. I got back the black flap in medium size.


----------



## ilovemydog

I bought my very first Gucci in Spain 

It is the Dionysus Wallet on Chain. I tried on the Dionysus bags and they just did not suit me but I love the classy style. There is a slight scratch or black marking on the accordion part of the bag, but I’m no longer in Europe and when I tried to exchange it at a store in another EU country I was told I wouldn’t be able to get it tax free if i were to exchange for a new one. I decided to treat myself, hopefully the Marmont or Soho will be next.


----------



## Zitikka

Dionysus suede in medium size


----------



## ScottyGal

peronce said:


> My new handbag that I got last week in Italy... the Gucci Supreme Bees small tote.
> It's gorgeous and very versatile (handheld, crossbody, on the shoulder, crook of the arm...), particularly for the price!!!
> 
> However, still on the fence if I should keep it... I don't know if it will suit my style. Was on the fence between this and the Soho disco in beige. Nevertheless, I share my picture for your eye candy!


Is this coated canvas? Considering buying it however the Gucci site says "The tote is made in soft GG Supreme, a softer version of GG Supreme canvas, crafted from a coated microfiber fabric with the GG motif". Wanting to ensure it's durable enough for work!


----------



## sinny1

I love your blue velvet flap!! It’s in my wishlist, do you find the lint on there is less noticeable than it would be on the black one?


Kimmytherat said:


> My new Gucci purchases. I have not used them at all. I'm afraid to use the velvet bag, because it is so pretty! As for the super mini, well I tend to use my Soho instead of the mini. The GUCCY Cat scarf was purchased on a whim, I don't think I will ever use it. It's so cute in a weird sort of way.


----------



## ladyike92

GG Supreme belt bag. I have to thank my friend who just happens to work for Gucci for hunting this bag down for me when she was in Italy last week!


----------



## papertiger

Kimmytherat said:


> My new Gucci purchases. I have not used them at all. I'm afraid to use the velvet bag, because it is so pretty! As for the super mini, well I tend to use my Soho instead of the mini. The GUCCY Cat scarf was purchased on a whim, I don't think I will ever use it. It's so cute in a weird sort of way.



You'll use them all one day, love the scarf


----------



## papertiger

Zitikka said:


> Dionysus suede in medium size
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4021494



Very editorial style photo, great outfit


----------



## Greentea

BlueMaude said:


> Sooo cute! Love it! I’m obsessed with the whole line [emoji7]



I love this little piece


----------



## lovebags00

I have fallen in love with Gucci in the last few months so boxes just keep arriving.


----------



## lovebags00

Super Mini arrived yesterday [emoji7]


----------



## labellusting

I haven’t bought a Gucci in a few years, but got this little cutie after debating between this, the Sylvie and Marmont [emoji7]


----------



## MariaKaur

My first Gucci bag! Its the perfect cross body bag for me, and my gosh is it hard to find a cross body bag for a plus size body!


----------



## MariaKaur

yes girl yes!!!!  

That was supposed to be a reply to lovebags00


----------



## kvm87

My first Gucci! Now I’m on ban island till next year.


----------



## j_87

Belated birthday gift from my husband that was waiting at home for me after a 3-week trip in Europe! I’ve been lusting over these since last year and meant to get them there but didn’t get the chance. He also said he lurked here in tpf for sizing info hah!


----------



## Plainxjane

New in! Got it last week  It was the last new piece in store. So lucky and blessed!


----------



## SkeeWee1908

MariaKaur said:


> My first Gucci bag! Its the perfect cross body bag for me, and my gosh is it hard to find a cross body bag for a plus size body!



Enjoy your new beauty [emoji7]


----------



## SkeeWee1908

j_87 said:


> Belated birthday gift from my husband that was waiting at home for me after a 3-week trip in Europe! I’ve been lusting over these since last year and meant to get them there but didn’t get the chance. He also said he lurked here in tpf for sizing info hah!
> 
> View attachment 4093782



Happy belated birthday!!! These are too cute [emoji173]️ [emoji172][emoji173]️[emoji172]


----------



## SkeeWee1908

Plainxjane said:


> View attachment 4093958
> 
> New in! Got it last week  It was the last new piece in store. So lucky and blessed!



Love this color!!! Congratulations on your new beauty [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## SkeeWee1908

Plainxjane said:


> View attachment 4093958
> 
> New in! Got it last week  It was the last new piece in store. So lucky and blessed!



Love this color!!! Congratulations on your new beauty [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## stylistbydesign

ladyike92 said:


> View attachment 4081405
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GG Supreme belt bag. I have to thank my friend who just happens to work for Gucci for hunting this bag down for me when she was in Italy last week!


Love this belt bag!  Can you tell me the max length of the strap (Fully extended)?  I can see the dimensions of the pouch online, but not the length of the belt portion.  Thanks!


----------



## papertiger

Aarushi said:


> soo nice



Thank you, it is, but I bought it a while ago (on this thread we tend to post recent purchases).

It's called the Gucci Bamboo Top-handle Bold in Beige if you need to find one for yourself. I don't see many preloved but they should be about. I highly recommend it!


----------



## j_87

SkeeWee1908 said:


> Happy belated birthday!!! These are too cute [emoji173]️ [emoji172][emoji173]️[emoji172]



Thank you! [emoji173]️[emoji172]


----------



## mssmelanie

I haven’t been posting on the Gucci Forum in awhile, but I picked up this beauty on a work trip!  I love crossbody bags and this is more than big enough to fit my needs. I was on the fence between the black and the nude, but the black won for now. I may pick up the nude in the future.   I posted pics of both sides of the black. And I also posted my reality of my bags - Dog fur all over my new bag already!  [emoji23][emoji190]‍♀️[emoji252]


----------



## papertiger

mssmelanie said:


> I haven’t been posting on the Gucci Forum in awhile, but I picked up this beauty on a work trip!  I love crossbody bags and this is more than big enough to fit my needs. I was on the fence between the black and the nude, but the black won for now. I may pick up the nude in the future.   I posted pics of both sides of the black. And I also posted my reality of my bags - Dog fur all over my new bag already!  [emoji23][emoji190]‍♀️[emoji252]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4100972
> View attachment 4100973
> View attachment 4100974
> View attachment 4100975



Really adore the camera M bag and it looks _great_ on you.


----------



## mssmelanie

papertiger said:


> Really adore the camera M bag and it looks _great_ on you.



Thank you!  I was looking at the small crossbody mini chain bag awhile ago, but glad I decided on this bigger bag.


----------



## seishouai

After lemming after this bag for the longest time (close to 2 years?), I finally bit the bullet and purchased the Soho Disco in black in Rome last week.


----------



## SkeeWee1908

mssmelanie said:


> I haven’t been posting on the Gucci Forum in awhile, but I picked up this beauty on a work trip!  I love crossbody bags and this is more than big enough to fit my needs. I was on the fence between the black and the nude, but the black won for now. I may pick up the nude in the future.   I posted pics of both sides of the black. And I also posted my reality of my bags - Dog fur all over my new bag already!  [emoji23][emoji190]‍♀️[emoji252]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4100972
> View attachment 4100973
> View attachment 4100974
> View attachment 4100975



Love the black congratulations on your new beauty [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## mssmelanie

seishouai said:


> After lemming after this bag for the longest time (close to 2 years?), I finally bit the bullet and purchased the Soho Disco in black in Rome last week.
> 
> View attachment 4102667



Love this!  I was considering this bag as well!  What a great souvenir!


----------



## seishouai

mssmelanie said:


> Love this!  I was considering this bag as well!  What a great souvenir!



Yes it most certainly is. I wasn’t planning on getting this but when I saw it again in the boutique, I decided I must get it before prices go up again on this bag.


----------



## k12

My first Gucci pieces that I just purchased in Rome. I am in love.


----------



## snibor

k12 said:


> My first Gucci pieces that I just purchased in Rome. I am in love.
> View attachment 4104613
> View attachment 4104614



So nice!


----------



## seishouai

k12 said:


> My first Gucci pieces that I just purchased in Rome. I am in love.
> View attachment 4104613
> View attachment 4104614



I almost bought the sneakers too. Lovely pieces you picked!


----------



## Stephg1027

seishouai said:


> After lemming after this bag for the longest time (close to 2 years?), I finally bit the bullet and purchased the Soho Disco in black in Rome last week.
> 
> View attachment 4102667



Congrats! My most worn bag! The black is just so easy and carefree, I love this bag so much more than I ever thought. Very much considering the nude color as well


----------



## Chrisenvouge88

My first Gucci  I have been looking for the perfect red  for a long time. I'm in love!


----------



## mssmelanie

Chrisenvouge88 said:


> My first Gucci  I have been looking for the perfect red  for a long time. I'm in love!
> View attachment 4108833



This is a gorgeous red!  Congrats on finding it. I have my eye on this size Gucci.


----------



## leighann79

So happy!! Was not planning on buying the little pouch but I love the blooms
pattern....but am too chicken to get something larger.


----------



## papertiger

k12 said:


> My first Gucci pieces that I just purchased in Rome. I am in love.
> View attachment 4104613
> View attachment 4104614



 Twins with you on the floral twilly


----------



## peachylv

mssmelanie said:


> I haven’t been posting on the Gucci Forum in awhile, but I picked up this beauty on a work trip!  I love crossbody bags and this is more than big enough to fit my needs. I was on the fence between the black and the nude, but the black won for now. I may pick up the nude in the future.   I posted pics of both sides of the black. And I also posted my reality of my bags - Dog fur all over my new bag already!  [emoji23][emoji190]‍♀️[emoji252]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4100972
> View attachment 4100973
> View attachment 4100974
> View attachment 4100975


Gorgeous!  I’m considering this bag.  It looks so cute on you!


----------



## mssmelanie

peachylv said:


> Gorgeous!  I’m considering this bag.  It looks so cute on you!



[emoji4] thank you!  It really is a great bag. It’s a nice size bag for when I want to carry just a little bit more. I can even fit a small umbrella [emoji299]️ inside!


IG Tita.blingz for fashion, salty.butt for life with our pup
Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## peachylv

mssmelanie said:


> [emoji4] thank you!  It really is a great bag. It’s a nice size bag for when I want to carry just a little bit more. I can even fit a small umbrella [emoji299]️ inside!
> You’re welcome!  I cannot believe that you can fit a small umbrella inside.  That’s awesome!
> 
> IG Tita.blingz for fashion, salty.butt for life with our pup
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## ScottyGal

Bee card holder [emoji219]
	

		
			
		

		
	




Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## lovebags00

Marmont Key Case in Pink [emoji177]


----------



## Dextersmom

Finally brought home the marmont sandals I have been drooling over for a while now.  I did go up 1/2 size from my usual size 8 and they are comfy right from the get go.


----------



## slip

Seldom look at Gucci until very recently. DIY Ace sneakers was ordered locally. My other bags were purchased from Austria.  The recent designs have been winning me over. I think I may get a few more items!


----------



## Torrentia

Got this baby today! I was instantly in love! Anyone else have the Dionysus in sapphire jewel-tone? There was a mini and small, can't find it online. Got it at the Gucci boutique in Bellevue, WA.


----------



## 2gr8

slip said:


> Seldom look at Gucci until very recently. DIY Ace sneakers was ordered locally. My other bags were purchased from Austria.  The recent designs have been winning me over. I think I may get a few more items!


Love your choices!


----------



## dooneybaby

Thanks to intel from the Deals thread, I scored these on Ruelala!


----------



## slip

2gr8 said:


> Love your choices!


Thank you!


----------



## steph22

After an unexpected stop over at London Heathrow, I came back home with this [emoji847]


----------



## SohviAnneli

Got this baby today!


----------



## papertiger

dooneybaby said:


> Thanks to intel from the Deals thread, I scored these on Ruelala!
> View attachment 4120277



Love these! 

They are little too much like another pair I have otherwise I'd have to get a pair myself


----------



## MoMaMo

Hello ,
Joined the Handbag Lovers community at a relatively late stage in life (58)


----------



## MoMaMo

Oops, pressed the button too soon, sorry ...
Fell in love with a bag when seeing a photo in Pinterest 
Realised that the bag was released in 2011 ( If I remember correctly) and thought this bag was out of my reach because of that. Discovered this interesting forum and saw a Gucci bag in the Celebreties wearing Gucci and was able to secure this one !
Talking with the helpfull staff in the store about the beautiful Stirrup that seemed lost to me and they advise me to look in outlets or second hand stores. Took their advise and,  to my astonishment, found a Gucci Stirrup on Trendlee ; alas not in golden brown but in teal, a favourite colour of mine. The staff in the Gucci store confirmed the bag was authentic and a few minutes after the bag was purchased  .
It’s condition was described as ‘fair’ but to be honest, it looked real good to me ... , the interior was pristine, it had a few scuffs on the outside and a trail of what might have been white wine on the back.  It was sent to Gucci Milan for a dye -job. I got a note a few weeks later that Gucci didn’t provide that that service anymore for bags of that year but if it was ok that a very good leather atelier in Milan would do the job. I agreed, of course and the result was stunning... I wear this bag with pride. 
And a few months after that I purchased a little emerald Dionysus, a bag with another vibe but already precious to me.


----------



## MoMaMo

Forgot to post this photo ( bit clumsy , it’s all new )


----------



## MagdelynO

Ta-da! Gift from hubby [emoji173]️


----------



## fadeout

My first beauty. Mini Marmont in light pink


----------



## papertiger

MoMaMo said:


> Oops, pressed the button too soon, sorry ...
> Fell in love with a bag when seeing a photo in Pinterest
> Realised that the bag was released in 2011 ( If I remember correctly) and thought this bag was out of my reach because of that. Discovered this interesting forum and saw a Gucci bag in the Celebreties wearing Gucci and was able to secure this one !
> Talking with the helpfull staff in the store about the beautiful Stirrup that seemed lost to me and they advise me to look in outlets or second hand stores. Took their advise and,  to my astonishment, found a Gucci Stirrup on Trendlee ; alas not in golden brown but in teal, a favourite colour of mine. The staff in the Gucci store confirmed the bag was authentic and a few minutes after the bag was purchased  .
> It’s condition was described as ‘fair’ but to be honest, it looked real good to me ... , the interior was pristine, it had a few scuffs on the outside and a trail of what might have been white wine on the back.  It was sent to Gucci Milan for a dye -job. I got a note a few weeks later that Gucci didn’t provide that that service anymore for bags of that year but if it was ok that a very good leather atelier in Milan would do the job. I agreed, of course and the result was stunning... I wear this bag with pride.
> And a few months after that I purchased a little emerald Dionysus, a bag with another vibe but already precious to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4123217
> View attachment 4123218
> View attachment 4123219
> View attachment 4123220



Welcome! 

All your Guccis are TDF!


----------



## Spellwriter

I just got these stirrup pants after obsessing over them for MONTHS. I’m so glad I tried them on too, I was going to order a large but the mediums were perfect.
Got the shorts a couple weeks ago and was having a hard time styling them, but the DG shirt works quite well!


----------



## similarmindz

fadeout said:


> My first beauty. Mini Marmont in light pink
> 
> View attachment 4127878
> View attachment 4127879


Love this!! Im totally eyeing this bag.


----------



## lucydee

So in love with my new Gucci GG Marmont Matelassé Shoulder Bag.


----------



## SkeeWee1908

I’ve been wanting the black espadrilles online was on back order so finally called the Dallas Galleria and they had my size


----------



## papertiger

Spellwriter said:


> View attachment 4131321
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just got these stirrup pants after obsessing over them for MONTHS. I’m so glad I tried them on too, I was going to order a large but the mediums were perfect.
> Got the shorts a couple weeks ago and was having a hard time styling them, but the DG shirt works quite well!
> View attachment 4131322



Very on-trend for now but also quite classic _and _flattering


----------



## Spellwriter

papertiger said:


> Very on-trend for now but also quite classic _and _flattering


Thank you! I’m having a hard time resisting getting the red ones too but I know I won’t wear them nearly as much


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Boy do I have a lot of catching up to do. Great stuff guys.


----------



## dotty8

lovebags00 said:


> Marmont Key Case in Pink [emoji177]
> View attachment 4117430
> 
> View attachment 4117431
> 
> View attachment 4117432



Aww, so lovely


----------



## tinkerbell_yen

Had a hard time tracking down my size from my local boutique. So glad it's now mine! ❤️


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Here’s 2 Gucci bags I got at the outlet a few months ago.
I have another bag; just have to retrieve it from my closet lol.
I love the Bree leather  so much I have it in chocolate and black. And guess what??  I ordered a red one a couple days ago lol.  It should be coming on Wednesday. I can’t wait!


----------



## stylistbydesign

Johnpauliegal said:


> View attachment 4146390
> View attachment 4146391
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here’s 2 Gucci bags I got at the outlet a few months ago.
> I have another bag; just have to retrieve it from my closet lol.
> I love the Bree leather  so much I have it in chocolate and black. And guess what??  I ordered a red one a couple days ago lol.  It should be coming on Wednesday. I can’t wait!


Love the colors!  It's so understated and classic.....every time I see a shape I like in that leather, it seems like it only comes in the dusty pink....which is so not me.  Hahaha!  I  that black and gray.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

stylistbydesign said:


> Love the colors!  It's so understated and classic.....every time I see a shape I like in that leather, it seems like it only comes in the dusty pink....which is so not me.  Hahaha!  I  that black and gray.



Hi. Thanks.  The camera bag (gray) holds up so well and it keeps its shape. I use the black one all the time. I was contemplating getting the dusty pink, but it’s not me either; however the red was such a beautiful hot color I couldn't resist!  I can’t wait to get it.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Picked up a pair of sunnies at NM last call.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Here’s my latest Gucci addition (Wallet on chain?) 
I also got this bag at the outlet.


----------



## dcelines

Finally got it! At the Gucci store they told me this bag was sold out in two days. So I’m glad I found one online, it was the last one!


----------



## 2gr8

I have forgotten to post about the nude Marmont belt I bought in May already. I really like the color and thought that the small camera bag in the same color in Marmont line was going to be my next bag...


----------



## 2gr8

But then I saw this gem last week and had to take it home with me: Nymphaea in size small. I really love the bamboo handles but wonder if they are suitable for cold climate as well.


----------



## danny123

Torrentia said:


> Got this baby today! I was instantly in love! Anyone else have the Dionysus in sapphire jewel-tone? There was a mini and small, can't find it online. Got it at the Gucci boutique in Bellevue, WA.


I love this!!!


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

lovebags00 said:


> Marmont Key Case in Pink [emoji177]
> View attachment 4117430
> 
> View attachment 4117431
> 
> View attachment 4117432


I love this, where did you get it? I couldn’t find it on the Gucci website...


----------



## anasanfran

Yay, finally rubber slides/mules that I like. Just ordered them and have the Tully gloves on back order. I think I'm on ban island now. But just THINKING I am, not really sure if I arrived just yet.  
.


	

		
			
		

		
	
     .


----------



## anasanfran

*BTW, I vote to make this thread a STICKY!! *


----------



## anasanfran

papertiger said:


> Here are my new beauties:
> 
> Red Suede LW with alternative straps (the suede lining of the bag matches the canvas strap)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SS'15 Cotton and leather trench




The red suede LW and the trench are AWESOME!!!! Really, they are EXCEPTIONAL! Have you worn either yet, PT? I'm in 100 degree heat here in Cali but I want these in my closet for this fall SO BAD!! Congrats to you!


----------



## Johnpauliegal

2gr8 said:


> View attachment 4148611
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But then I saw this gem last week and had to take it home with me: Nymphaea in size small. I really love the bamboo handles but wonder if they are suitable for cold climate as well.



What a beautiful color bag!  Enjoy your new addition.


----------



## Jippy

Hi everyone, I know the feeling I just got mine the other day and I'm so happy!!! The best investment


----------



## papertiger

anasanfran said:


> The red suede LW and the trench are AWESOME!!!! Really, they are EXCEPTIONAL! Have you worn either yet, PT? I'm in 100 degree heat here in Cali but I want these in my closet for this fall SO BAD!! Congrats to you!



Thank you *anasanfran*

It's been very hot here too, unusually so. 

I've only worn my trench a couple of times so far but it's a forever piece ad naughtily I have quite a few trench coats including another Gucci (black). I've worn the bag quite a few times and had many compliments o it. I've worn it in all seasons too.


----------



## papertiger

anasanfran said:


> *BTW, I vote to make this thread a STICKY!! *



As mods we were encouraged to have less stickies. It seems active enough that lots of people keep it on the first page. Let's see how it goes


----------



## papertiger

anasanfran said:


> Yay, finally rubber slides/mules that I like. Just ordered them and have the Tully gloves on back order. I think I'm on ban island now. But just THINKING I am, not really sure if I arrived just yet.
> .
> View attachment 4149047
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4149051



The red/black slides are so cool but those gloves are something else  hope you get them soon


----------



## papertiger

2gr8 said:


> View attachment 4148611
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But then I saw this gem last week and had to take it home with me: Nymphaea in size small. I really love the bamboo handles but wonder if they are suitable for cold climate as well.



Fine for a cold climate. 

Such a beautiful colour!


----------



## papertiger

Johnpauliegal said:


> View attachment 4147306
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here’s my latest Gucci addition (Wallet on chain?)
> I also got this bag at the outlet.



Very smart. Love the interlocking hw


----------



## papertiger

Johnpauliegal said:


> View attachment 4147166
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picked up a pair of sunnies at NM last call.



You should start a sunglasses thread. You start it, I'll post mine.


----------



## papertiger

Johnpauliegal said:


> View attachment 4146390
> View attachment 4146391
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here’s 2 Gucci bags I got at the outlet a few months ago.
> I have another bag; just have to retrieve it from my closet lol.
> I love the Bree leather  so much I have it in chocolate and black. And guess what??  I ordered a red one a couple days ago lol.  It should be coming on Wednesday. I can’t wait!



You've scored very well lately, love all your new things   Hope the red  comes soon.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

papertiger said:


> You've scored very well lately, love all your new things   Hope the red  comes soon.


Hello papertiger  hope all his well. 
Thanks. I pretty much like “old” stuff; unfortunately not that stylish; but it’s what I like.


----------



## Cicci783

I’m in love with my new Soho Disco bag.


----------



## 2gr8

Johnpauliegal said:


> What a beautiful color bag!  Enjoy your new addition.





papertiger said:


> Fine for a cold climate.
> 
> Such a beautiful colour!



Thank you! I do love pink and find it easy to match.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Cicci783 said:


> I’m in love with my new Soho Disco bag.


Beautiful!  I just love this bag. Enjoy it.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

I’m so very excited!! I just received my red Gucci Bree camera bag today!  Yay. 

Here it is!


----------



## Cicci783

Johnpauliegal said:


> Beautiful!  I just love this bag. Enjoy it.


Thank you!


----------



## PinkPeonies

I love seeing everyone’s stuff [emoji1360]

Here’s my new to me Snaffle in Orange and the small Ophidia [emoji177]






When I got the Ophidia home, I noticed that the GG wasn’t straight. Customer service advised that we should be checking over items we buy cos apparently all their stuff is “Handmade in Italy” [emoji19] Basically the customers need to do the quality control and then fork over the thousands of dollars to own their items ‍♀️[emoji90]

Yes I managed to swap it but it’s pretty disappointing that they can just throw around words like “Handmade” and customers should just accept the flaws.


----------



## sparksflyy

PinkPeonies said:


> I love seeing everyone’s stuff [emoji1360]
> 
> Here’s my new to me Snaffle in Orange and the small Ophidia [emoji177]
> 
> View attachment 4151209



That Snaffle bag is BEAUTIFUL!  Great choices.


----------



## chocolateolive

#obsessed


----------



## snibor

chocolateolive said:


> #obsessed



Was just looking on website and saw this and a few other new ones.  Did you purchase this?  That chain detail....


----------



## papertiger

Johnpauliegal said:


> I’m so very excited!! I just received my red Gucci Bree camera bag today!  Yay.
> 
> Here it is!
> View attachment 4150378



Yay, so happy for you, it's GGorgeous


----------



## papertiger

chocolateolive said:


> #obsessed



Quick off the mark for the new season


----------



## papertiger

PinkPeonies said:


> I love seeing everyone’s stuff [emoji1360]
> 
> Here’s my new to me Snaffle in Orange and the small Ophidia [emoji177]
> 
> View attachment 4151209
> 
> View attachment 4151210
> 
> 
> When I got the Ophidia home, I noticed that the GG wasn’t straight. Customer service advised that we should be checking over items we buy cos apparently all their stuff is “Handmade in Italy” [emoji19] Basically the customers need to do the quality control and then fork over the thousands of dollars to own their items ‍♀️[emoji90]
> 
> Yes I managed to swap it but it’s pretty disappointing that they can just throw around words like “Handmade” and customers should just accept the flaws.
> 
> View attachment 4151215



IMO you need to return your Ophedia ASAP, I don't care what was said to you, that's _not_ right and not your fault. That will drive you crazy in the future. 

Your beautiful Handmade shoulder bag is making me nostalgic


----------



## PinkPeonies

papertiger said:


> IMO you need to return your Ophedia ASAP, I don't care what was said to you, that's _not_ right and not your fault. That will drive you crazy in the future.
> 
> Your beautiful Handmade shoulder bag is making me nostalgic



I have returned and was able to swap. The pic of the full bag was the swapped one. Unfortunately another bag that was shown to me had a slice through one of the leather. They placed it back on display. It’s a little disappointing considering these bags are not cheap.


----------



## chocolateolive

snibor said:


> Was just looking on website and saw this and a few other new ones.  Did you purchase this?  That chain detail....



Yup, just stopped into saks at beverly hills to return something else and saw this at gucci and bought it right away. The colors are so sweet!


----------



## snibor

chocolateolive said:


> Yup, just stopped into saks at beverly hills to return something else and saw this at gucci and bought it right away. The colors are so sweet!


How awesome is that!  Congrats!


----------



## Jippy

Bloom1323 said:


> View attachment 3996724
> View attachment 3996725
> View attachment 3996727


Love your bag


----------



## Johnpauliegal

papertiger said:


> Yay, so happy for you, it's GGorgeous


Thank you PT.


----------



## sparksflyy

My new-to-me Vintage Web Boston in Tobacco Leather!  I saw this in a store probably 7 years ago and loved it. Randomly found it on Tradesy so it is my 30th birthday present to myself.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

sparksflyy said:


> My new-to-me Vintage Web Boston in Tobacco Leather!  I saw this in a store probably 7 years ago and loved it. Randomly found it on Tradesy so it is my 30th birthday present to myself.


Happy Birthday!  Nice gift to yourself. Enjoy it!


----------



## sparksflyy

Johnpauliegal said:


> Happy Birthday!  Nice gift to yourself. Enjoy it!



Thank you so much!    I am really excited.


----------



## sabotage

Torrentia said:


> Got this baby today! I was instantly in love! Anyone else have the Dionysus in sapphire jewel-tone? There was a mini and small, can't find it online. Got it at the Gucci boutique in Bellevue, WA.



Oh gosh I adore that bag! I am obsessed with the Dionysus at the moment, and that sapphire colour is really unique! Great purchase


----------



## sabotage

2gr8 said:


> View attachment 4148611
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But then I saw this gem last week and had to take it home with me: Nymphaea in size small. I really love the bamboo handles but wonder if they are suitable for cold climate as well.



That is a beautiful bag! The Nymphaea is so classy


----------



## 2gr8

sabotage said:


> That is a beautiful bag! The Nymphaea is so classy


Thank you. I really like this design but Nymphaea doesn’t seem very popular for some reason. There’s not much information about this bag even on this forum.


----------



## papertiger

sparksflyy said:


> My new-to-me Vintage Web Boston in Tobacco Leather!  I saw this in a store probably 7 years ago and loved it. Randomly found it on Tradesy so it is my 30th birthday present to myself.



Fabulous, fabulous, fabulous!


----------



## sparksflyy

papertiger said:


> Fabulous, fabulous, fabulous!


 Thank you so much!  I love her.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

papertiger said:


> You should start a sunglasses thread. You start it, I'll post mine.


Hey sweetie, sorry didn’t notice this. Just did!


----------



## TraceySH

Fall runway tiger's head flap


----------



## 2gr8

My new hat for sporty events. Also my first item in velvet.


----------



## HKsai

Got the bee to go with my jaguars


----------



## PamB

Long time lurker here! First one’s my Padlock bag I bought at LHR T4 in May and then the Marmont small shoulder bag hubby bought at CDG two days ago. It’s a crossbody I’ve had on my wishlist for a few months although my first choice crossbody is the LV Alma BB in Damier Ebene but there’s no LV at CDG. 

Love love love these bags!
Thanks for letting me share


----------



## Johnpauliegal

PamB said:


> Long time lurker here! First one’s my Padlock bag I bought at LHR T4 in May and then the Marmont small shoulder bag hubby bought at CDG two days ago. It’s a crossbody I’ve had on my wishlist for a few months although my first choice crossbody is the LV Alma BB in Damier Ebene but there’s no LV at CDG.
> 
> Love love love these bags!
> Thanks for letting me share
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4168973
> 
> View attachment 4169001
> 
> View attachment 4169003



Beautiful bags!  I love them!  Enjoy the new bag you DH got you. That bag is on my wish list.


----------



## PamB

Johnpauliegal said:


> Beautiful bags!  I love them!  Enjoy the new bag you DH got you. That bag is on my wish list.



Thank you!!!! [emoji5][emoji4]


----------



## HandbagMqn

Another long time lurker here! My GG Supreme bees card case arrived today - I'd been eyeing up something in this print for awhile (I think it's so cute!) and finally went with this little SLG:


----------



## boeyshona

Sold my hot pink soho disco (found it hard to match with my clothes and also because the leather has softened so I didn’t like the shape of the bag) and got this instead I’m definitely in love! Meet my supreme camera bag!


----------



## tootsieroll918

I posted this on another thread - my new Gucci


----------



## sabotage

PamB said:


> Long time lurker here! First one’s my Padlock bag I bought at LHR T4 in May and then the Marmont small shoulder bag hubby bought at CDG two days ago. It’s a crossbody I’ve had on my wishlist for a few months although my first choice crossbody is the LV Alma BB in Damier Ebene but there’s no LV at CDG.
> 
> Love love love these bags!
> Thanks for letting me share
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4168973
> 
> View attachment 4169001
> 
> View attachment 4169003




Congrats, I just got my small padlock bag a few days ago as well! It is a beauty!


----------



## papertiger

TraceySH said:


> Fall runway tiger's head flap



Congrats, you pic makes it so much nicer than those stock pics on g.com


----------



## papertiger

2gr8 said:


> View attachment 4167153
> 
> 
> My new hat for sporty events. Also my first item in velvet.



Love, love  this


----------



## Weve

Got this beauty 2 weeks ago in London! Love love love the cute golden bee print and the small padlock bag!


----------



## Weve

Still very excited and cannot wait to use it! Enjoyed unboxing so much (I know I am silly )!

Thanks for letting me share here!


----------



## PamB

sabotage said:


> Congrats, I just got my small padlock bag a few days ago as well! It is a beauty!



It is a beauty!!! I really like the Padlock range. Wear your bag in good health xx [emoji4]


----------



## 1Kellygirl

Love the black woc and the navy Dionysus!!!


----------



## Namranairam

dcelines said:


> Finally got it! At the Gucci store they told me this bag was sold out in two days. So I’m glad I found one online, it was the last one!


Beautiful bag! I’ve been looking at this style for quite some time. I am a mom of a toddler and usually carry a diaper bag backpack and would like a small purse to carry my personal items. I can’t find this bag in velvet anywhere online. Usually if it’s sold out I can still see it but the site would indicate sold out. Which site did you end up purchasing it from?


----------



## tootsieroll918

Weve said:


> Still very excited and cannot wait to use it! Enjoyed unboxing so much (I know I am silly )!
> 
> Thanks for letting me share here!
> View attachment 4173092
> View attachment 4173093
> View attachment 4173094



Love this bag - I hope you love it!    I ordered the bee twilly, it's on backorder


----------



## Greentea

tootsieroll918 said:


> Love this bag - I hope you love it!    I ordered the bee twilly, it's on backorder



I’m obsessed with those [emoji219]


----------



## Johnpauliegal

I couldn’t resist. I had to buy the key ring that another member posted they were selling at TJMaxx lol. Here it is.


----------



## stylistbydesign

Johnpauliegal said:


> I couldn’t resist. I had to buy the key ring that another member posted they were selling at TJMaxx lol. Here it is.
> 
> View attachment 4178991
> 
> 
> View attachment 4178995



You even have fun keys inside your fun keypads!  Why am I not surprised?  [emoji4] Love the key case!


----------



## Johnpauliegal

stylistbydesign said:


> You even have fun keys inside your fun keypads!  Why am I not surprised?  [emoji4] Love the key case!


 Thank you.  
 I was in Walmart the other day; couldn’t t resist the designer keys lol.  My car keyfob is in another key case lmao.


----------



## eunloves

Hi everyone! I just bought my first Gucci and am really so excited about it! Just wanted to share some pictures.

Edited


----------



## tootsieroll918

eunloves said:


> Hi everyone! I just bought my first Gucci and am really so excited about it! Just wanted to share some pictures. I also did an unboxing video for those who are interested! (:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4184179
> 
> View attachment 4184180
> View attachment 4184181





Love it! Congrats!  Enjoy!


----------



## lucydee

Got this beauty Labor Day Weekend.  I Love it!


----------



## lucydee

Side View


----------



## tootsieroll918

lucydee said:


> Got this beauty Labor Day Weekend.  I Love it!
> View attachment 4200224
> View attachment 4200225



Love this bag!


----------



## lucydee

tootsieroll918 said:


> Love this bag!


Thank You!!


----------



## labellusting

I was in Milan on vacation and my husband surprised me with a couple of items off of my wish list [emoji7]


----------



## Johnpauliegal

labellusting said:


> I was in Milan on vacation and my husband surprised me with a couple of items off of my wish list [emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 4206705
> 
> View attachment 4206706
> View attachment 4206708


Hope you’re having a great vacation. Your choices are great!  They’re beautiful. I love them. 
Enjoy. 
Safe travels


----------



## labellusting

Johnpauliegal said:


> Hope you’re having a great vacation. Your choices are great!  They’re beautiful. I love them.
> Enjoy.
> Safe travels



Thank you so much!!


----------



## papertiger

labellusting said:


> I was in Milan on vacation and my husband surprised me with a couple of items off of my wish list [emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 4206705
> 
> View attachment 4206706
> View attachment 4206708



What a fantastic view. Perfect foreground, perfect back-drop


----------



## peachylv

Beautiful choices and beautiful view


----------



## sweetpotayto

From the outlet  I’ve been swooning over the mini pochette ever since I saw someone post a photo on here. So glad I got my hands on it!


----------



## little_j

Mini Dionysus!! 

​


----------



## peachylv

little_j said:


> Mini Dionysus!!
> 
> View attachment 4209051​


I love your Dionysus and I love Miffy/Nijntje.


----------



## peachylv

sweetpotayto said:


> From the outlet  I’ve been swooning over the mini pochette ever since I saw someone post a photo on here. So glad I got my hands on it!


Very cute!  The dusty pink is so pretty on the card holder and the piping.


----------



## little_j

peachylv said:


> I love your Dionysus and I love Miffy/Nijntje.



Thank you


----------



## lucydee

labellusting said:


> I was in Milan on vacation and my husband surprised me with a couple of items off of my wish list [emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 4206705
> 
> Gorgeous bag and beautiful background  pic.  I love it!
> Congrats!


----------



## lucydee

labellusting said:


> I was in Milan on vacation and my husband surprised me with a couple of items off of my wish list [emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 4206705
> 
> View attachment 4206706
> View attachment 4206708


Gorgeous  pic and bag! Enjoy!


----------



## MoMaMo

Nymphea, medium painted calfskin


----------



## Johnpauliegal

MoMaMo said:


> View attachment 4211519
> 
> Nymphea, medium painted calfskin


Wow that is some great looking bag!


----------



## Greentea




----------



## labellusting

Greentea said:


> View attachment 4212641



So beautiful. Would you mind letting me know what fits?


----------



## Greentea

labellusting said:


> So beautiful. Would you mind letting me know what fits?



LV pochette Cles or  Ray Ban aviator sunglasses without a case
 iphone 7+
card case
a couple small makeup items, like a lipstick and gloss
And that's it!


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Greentea said:


> View attachment 4212641


So very pretty. Love the color.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

sweetpotayto said:


> From the outlet  I’ve been swooning over the mini pochette ever since I saw someone post a photo on here. So glad I got my hands on it!


I love it!  They go perfect together


----------



## Johnpauliegal

I picked up this cute little sterling silver charm bracelet at TJMaxx.


----------



## Erum7860

My super mini birthday present  to me from me made its debut the other night at my bday dinner [emoji16]


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Erum7860 said:


> My super mini birthday present  to me from me made its debut the other night at my bday dinner [emoji16]
> 
> View attachment 4214013
> View attachment 4214017
> View attachment 4214018


Great gift to yourself!   It’s loveky. Love the red. 
Happy Birthday.


----------



## Greentea

Johnpauliegal said:


> So very pretty. Love the color.


Thank you! me too


----------



## Greentea

Erum7860 said:


> My super mini birthday present  to me from me made its debut the other night at my bday dinner [emoji16]
> 
> View attachment 4214013
> View attachment 4214017
> View attachment 4214018


Yay superminis unite!


----------



## Erum7860

Johnpauliegal said:


> Great gift to yourself!   It’s loveky. Love the red.
> Happy Birthday.



I’m so pleased with this purchase! It holds a lot more than I thought it would and I love the versatility. I was a little hesitant, wondering if the price would be worth it but know I know it sure was!


----------



## labellusting

Johnpauliegal said:


> I picked up this cute little sterling silver charm bracelet at TJMaxx.
> 
> View attachment 4214009



Oh I love this! I wish my TJMaxx carried Gucci!


----------



## labellusting

Greentea said:


> LV pochette Cles or  Ray Ban aviator sunglasses without a case
> iphone 7+
> card case
> a couple small makeup items, like a lipstick and gloss
> And that's it!



Thanks for letting me know! Wow, I didn’t realize it would fit so much!! [adding to wishlist]


----------



## Johnpauliegal

labellusting said:


> Oh I love this! I wish my TJMaxx carried Gucci!


It’s like a shot in the dark with my TJMaxx. They hardly have any Gucci, but every so often they’ll get in 1 or 2 pieces every month. I got lucky.


----------



## MagpieInTraining

Just pulled the plug and bought my first Gucci! I've been trying to build my bag collection for a while and the lure of the small butterfly Linea totem shoulder bag was too strong...





I bought it online from NM but I can't figure out what collection it is because it doesn't seem to be still on the Gucci website, would anyone know what collection it is from? Out of curiosity


----------



## Johnpauliegal

MagpieInTraining said:


> Just pulled the plug and bought my first Gucci! I've been trying to build my bag collection for a while and the lure of the small butterfly Linea totem shoulder bag was too strong...
> View attachment 4216146
> View attachment 4216147
> View attachment 4216148
> 
> 
> I bought it online from NM but I can't figure out what collection it is because it doesn't seem to be still on the Gucci website, would anyone know what collection it is from? Out of curiosity


OMG what a beautiful bag! 
Enjoy your purchase. I just love that strap! 

I’m not certain but it may be from the Queen Margaret line. (I’m sure the experts will correct me if I’m wrong).


----------



## MagpieInTraining

Johnpauliegal said:


> OMG what a beautiful bag!
> Enjoy your purchase. I just love that strap!
> 
> I’m not certain but it may be from the Queen Margaret line. (I’m sure the experts will correct me if I’m wrong).



Thank you so much! I don't think its Queen Margaret, just because QM seems to be mostly about bees. A friend of mine who knows quite a bit about handbags told me the name of the collection is Totem - which matches the listing where I got it from, and its definitely a bit on the older side (at least a year or so ago). She remembers it being a limited edition piece. She can't remember when it came out or anything though, I asked. Thats why I was hoping someone here would know


----------



## Louish

Zitikka said:


> Dionysus suede in medium size
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4021494



Gorgeous photo. Do you have a fashion blog or Insta page?


----------



## waverlinda

Is the black one a wallet on chain?  How does it look like inside?  Thanks


----------



## popartist

Oops, having some technical difficulty, please delete.  Will try from my  browser.


----------



## popartist

So, trying this again...
I just got back from a wonderful two week vacation to Italy, and I made a stop into the Fiumcino (Rome) Airport Gucci boutique yesterday before getting on my flight home. I had been eyeing the Soho Disco forever, but it is not affordable for me at US prices!  But, I knew I had this trip coming up so I did a little research and found that prices were substantially cheaper buying tax free there.  So I bided my time for several months and hoped that the bag would still be available with no further price increases, and thankfully, it was!  Had to specifically ask if they had the bag as it wasn't on display (actually I haven't seen it displayed in-store anywhere here in NYC or in Italy), but they had in all three colors.  Eliminated Rose Beige immediately but had to ponder a bit between red and black, but eventually the practical side of me went with the black, especially since it didn't look as flat as it appeared in some photos.  Between it being cheaper off the top and not paying any tax I saved 35% over buying it here in the NYC area.   Here is my new baby, I love her already.


----------



## miss goose

Fab!
I have it in black and use it loads , 
Enjoy using her x


----------



## peachylv

popartist said:


> So, trying this again...
> I just got back from a wonderful two week vacation to Italy, and I made a stop into the Fiumcino (Rome) Airport Gucci boutique yesterday before getting on my flight home. I had been eyeing the Soho Disco forever, but it is not affordable for me at US prices!  But, I knew I had this trip coming up so I did a little research and found that prices were substantially cheaper buying tax free there.  So I bided my time for several months and hoped that the bag would still be available with no further price increases, and thankfully, it was!  Had to specifically ask if they had the bag as it wasn't on display (actually I haven't seen it displayed in-store anywhere here in NYC or in Italy), but they had in all three colors.  Eliminated Rose Beige immediately but had to ponder a bit between red and black, but eventually the practical side of me went with the black, especially since it didn't look as flat as it appeared in some photos.  Between it being cheaper off the top and not paying any tax I saved 35% over buying it here.   Here is my new baby, I love her already.
> View attachment 4236905


Beautiful!!  Enjoy!


----------



## snibor

popartist said:


> So, trying this again...
> I just got back from a wonderful two week vacation to Italy, and I made a stop into the Fiumcino (Rome) Airport Gucci boutique yesterday before getting on my flight home. I had been eyeing the Soho Disco forever, but it is not affordable for me at US prices!  But, I knew I had this trip coming up so I did a little research and found that prices were substantially cheaper buying tax free there.  So I bided my time for several months and hoped that the bag would still be available with no further price increases, and thankfully, it was!  Had to specifically ask if they had the bag as it wasn't on display (actually I haven't seen it displayed in-store anywhere here in NYC or in Italy), but they had in all three colors.  Eliminated Rose Beige immediately but had to ponder a bit between red and black, but eventually the practical side of me went with the black, especially since it didn't look as flat as it appeared in some photos.  Between it being cheaper off the top and not paying any tax I saved 35% over buying it here in the NYC area.   Here is my new baby, I love her already.
> View attachment 4236905



Congrats that’s awesome!


----------



## Mirisaa

hi all! finally I have the time to share with you my Gucci Garden Princetown!


----------



## snibor

Mirisaa said:


> hi all! finally I have the time to share with you my Gucci Garden Princetown!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4237513
> View attachment 4237514



Totally awesome


----------



## Mirisaa

snibor said:


> Totally awesome



Thank you!


----------



## shellybows

Mirisaa said:


> hi all! finally I have the time to share with you my Gucci Garden Princetown!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4237513
> View attachment 4237514



Gorgeous! The box is super pretty too


----------



## Chiichan

My new toy from my trip to Honolulu. I honestly can’t believe how great the prices are there.


----------



## MagpieInTraining

Chiichan said:


> My new toy from my trip to Honolulu. I honestly can’t believe how great the prices are there.
> 
> View attachment 4238677



Gorgeous! I looove Dionysus!


----------



## Chiichan

MagpieInTraining said:


> Gorgeous! I looove Dionysus!



Thank you! I loved it when I first saw them but after playing with it in the store it really cemented how great this bag really is.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Chiichan said:


> My new toy from my trip to Honolulu. I honestly can’t believe how great the prices are there.
> 
> View attachment 4238677


Enjoy your beautiful new bag!


----------



## Johnpauliegal

popartist said:


> So, trying this again...
> I just got back from a wonderful two week vacation to Italy, and I made a stop into the Fiumcino (Rome) Airport Gucci boutique yesterday before getting on my flight home. I had been eyeing the Soho Disco forever, but it is not affordable for me at US prices!  But, I knew I had this trip coming up so I did a little research and found that prices were substantially cheaper buying tax free there.  So I bided my time for several months and hoped that the bag would still be available with no further price increases, and thankfully, it was!  Had to specifically ask if they had the bag as it wasn't on display (actually I haven't seen it displayed in-store anywhere here in NYC or in Italy), but they had in all three colors.  Eliminated Rose Beige immediately but had to ponder a bit between red and black, but eventually the practical side of me went with the black, especially since it didn't look as flat as it appeared in some photos.  Between it being cheaper off the top and not paying any tax I saved 35% over buying it here in the NYC area.   Here is my new baby, I love her already.
> View attachment 4236905


Good for you on saving money!  Love your beautiful new bag.


----------



## fatcat2523

Not a bag but got this amazing reversible poncho. I was surprised for the price in comparing to their normal clothing. I guessed due a scarf maybe.


----------



## miss goose

Hi
It is stunning, I love it
Enjoy !


----------



## snibor

Outlet bag. It’s actually navy(photo doesn’t capture color) and a t shirt as a gift for someone.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

snibor said:


> Outlet bag. It’s actually navy(photo doesn’t capture color) and a t shirt as a gift for someone.
> View attachment 4249811
> 
> View attachment 4249812


I love your new bag!


----------



## snibor

Johnpauliegal said:


> I love your new bag!


Thanks! Me too.  I’m already plotting my next trip to store. Lol.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

snibor said:


> Thanks! Me too.  I’m already plotting my next trip to store. Lol.



I know it’s so tempting. 
Love it when we are able to find something at the outlets. 
It’s real pretty. 
I wonder if Saks is going to have some decent stuff later this month.


----------



## snibor

Johnpauliegal said:


> I know it’s so tempting.
> Love it when we are able to find something at the outlets.
> It’s real pretty.
> I wonder if Saks is going to have some decent stuff later this month.


Ya and wondering who will get the email links. Last time I was able to snag a red disco for pretty cheap. But I’m now on ban Island for a bit.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

snibor said:


> Ya and wondering who will get the email links. Last time I was able to snag a red disco for pretty cheap. But I’m now on ban Island for a bit.


OMG!  That’s awesome! 
Here I paid $1,190 lol
If you get the email please post it here so I can check mine. I’m signed up with every site imaginable so I get like 1,000 emails a day 
so I don’t always check.


----------



## papertiger

Just a reminder to stay within the confines of the topic of the thread. We have 2 entire stickies devoted to discounts and deals. TY


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Sorry. 

Ok getting back on track. 
I received this Gucci sterling silver interlocking GG necklace as one of my BD gifts last week.


----------



## snibor

Johnpauliegal said:


> Sorry.
> 
> Ok getting back on track.
> I received this Gucci sterling silver interlocking GG necklace as one of my BD gifts last week.
> View attachment 4251760



Cute!


----------



## lucydee

snibor said:


> Outlet bag. It’s actually navy(photo doesn’t capture color) and a t shirt as a gift for someone.
> View attachment 4249811
> 
> View attachment 4249812


Beautiful  and classic! 
Great  choice, Congrats on scoring a great bag!


----------



## snibor

Just sunglasses found on clearance


----------



## Johnpauliegal

snibor said:


> Just sunglasses found on clearance
> View attachment 4256230
> View attachment 4256231


Love your new sunglasses.


----------



## snibor

Johnpauliegal said:


> Love your new sunglasses.



Thanks!


----------



## papertiger

Johnpauliegal said:


> Sorry.
> 
> Ok getting back on track.
> I received this Gucci sterling silver interlocking GG necklace as one of my BD gifts last week.
> View attachment 4251760



Congratulations, and a very Happy belated Birthday 

Love Gucci silver (and their gold too)  . 

Some of my G pieces are from the 90s (also gifts) so much better and the for the price of other brands; fashion stuff. I think you will keep and wear this forever.


----------



## papertiger

fatcat2523 said:


> Not a bag but got this amazing reversible poncho. I was surprised for the price in comparing to their normal clothing. I guessed due a scarf maybe.
> View attachment 4249022
> 
> View attachment 4249023



I looked at these but I was talked out of it. Actually, they were right because I have a similar H one but I wish you joy ad happiness with (and in) yours


----------



## papertiger

snibor said:


> Just sunglasses found on clearance
> View attachment 4256230
> View attachment 4256231



Nothing 'just' about those


----------



## fatcat2523

papertiger said:


> I looked at these but I was talked out of it. Actually, they were right because I have a similar H one but I wish you joy ad happiness with (and in) yours


Thank you and actually I was talked in of it. My SA saw I have the H one and talked my into it.


----------



## papertiger

fatcat2523 said:


> Thank you and actually I was talked in of it. My SA saw I have the H one and talked my into it.



That's hilarious!


----------



## GGjta87

My first ever Gucci! I went classic and bigger than I thought I would..  anyone else have this medium Ophidia GG top handle?? Thoughts?? It was between this and a LV speedy 25. I wanted an everyday bag that would be timeless ❤️ my amazing boyfriend bought it for me instead of a promise ring, he's the best! Thanks for letting me share


----------



## Johnpauliegal

GGjta87 said:


> My first ever Gucci! I went classic and bigger than I thought I would-anyone else have this medium Ophidia GG top handle?? Thoughts?? It was between this and a LV speedy 25. I wanted an everyday bag that would be timeless ❤️ my amazing boyfriend bought it for me instead of a promise ring, he's the best! Thanks for letting me share
> View attachment 4259484


I love your new bag. Enjoy using it.


----------



## GGjta87

Johnpauliegal said:


> I love your new bag. Enjoy using it.


Thank you! It's a very different shape.. Long and short but it's growing on me


----------



## snibor

GGjta87 said:


> My first ever Gucci! I went classic and bigger than I thought I would..  anyone else have this medium Ophidia GG top handle?? Thoughts?? It was between this and a LV speedy 25. I wanted an everyday bag that would be timeless [emoji173]️ my amazing boyfriend bought it for me instead of a promise ring, he's the best! Thanks for letting me share
> View attachment 4259484



It’s gorgeous!


----------



## onlyk

GGjta87 said:


> My first ever Gucci! I went classic and bigger than I thought I would..  anyone else have this medium Ophidia GG top handle?? Thoughts?? It was between this and a LV speedy 25. I wanted an everyday bag that would be timeless ❤️ my amazing boyfriend bought it for me instead of a promise ring, he's the best! Thanks for letting me share
> View attachment 4259484


it's probably ages better and less maintenance than if you had bought speedy in mono or azur.


----------



## snibor

onlyk said:


> it's probably ages better and less maintenance than if you had bought speedy in mono or azur.



Luv both Gucci and lv.  I’ve got an old azur speedy that’s about 12/13 years old.   Aged beautifully still used a lot.


----------



## SummerSun99

My first Gucci bag  Received this beauty today as a gift for anniversary from my husband.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

SummerSun99 said:


> My first Gucci bag  Received this beauty today as a gift for anniversary from my husband.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4265511


Absolutely gorgeous!   Great gift! Happy Anniversary.


----------



## NYCpanthersgirl

My 3rd Gucci comes in the mail today!! I ordered during Saks Black Friday ****** double points period. I got the Dionysus GG Supreme Mini Chain Bag in tan and I also ordered a black double G buckle belt (but on backorder until May ). Both are presents to myself for a promotion I recently got. I had a very hard time deciding between these two or the Chanel black caviar WOC (which will be next year’s bag for sure). Don’t tell my husband haha. Can’t wait until these beauties come home!


----------



## Johnpauliegal

NYCpanthersgirl said:


> My 3rd Gucci comes in the mail today!! I ordered during Saks Black Friday ****** double points period. I got the Dionysus GG Supreme Mini Chain Bag in tan and I also ordered a black double G buckle belt (but on backorder until May ). Both are presents to myself for a promotion I recently got. I had a very hard time deciding between these two or the Chanel black caviar WOC (which will be next year’s bag for sure). Don’t tell my husband haha. Can’t wait until these beauties come home!


I love it!  That’s so great about how we love to buy presents for ourselves. I do it all the time   Oh and I won’t tell your hubby as long as you don’t tell mine.


----------



## fatcat2523

Got some shoes on sales to celebrate my passed on CPA exam. Then saw this Moncler jacket on sales for 50% off. I think I can have a super warm Christmas this year.


----------



## papertiger

GGjta87 said:


> My first ever Gucci! I went classic and bigger than I thought I would..  anyone else have this medium Ophidia GG top handle?? Thoughts?? It was between this and a LV speedy 25. I wanted an everyday bag that would be timeless ❤️ my amazing boyfriend bought it for me instead of a promise ring, he's the best! Thanks for letting me share
> View attachment 4259484



Keep! I have this in the original vintage GAC model, very cool


----------



## papertiger

SummerSun99 said:


> My first Gucci bag  Received this beauty today as a gift for anniversary from my husband.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4265511



Oh my, congratulations on you anniversary and the bag (love that Camera style) ad the roses too. Such a beautiful picture too .


----------



## papertiger

fatcat2523 said:


> Got some shoes on sales to celebrate my passed on CPA exam. Then saw this Moncler jacket on sales for 50% off. I think I can have a super warm Christmas this year.



 congratulations on passing you exam, stay warm!


----------



## fatcat2523

papertiger said:


> congratulations on passing you exam, stay warm!


Thank you


----------



## Sanzy

Just got the Ophidia pouch yesterday!! I love it so much. Can’t wait to take it out soon


----------



## SugahSweetTee

Sanzy said:


> Just got the Ophidia pouch yesterday!! I love it so much. Can’t wait to take it out soon




i ordered this today.... it’s gorgeous


----------



## Sanzy

SugahSweetTee said:


> i ordered this today.... it’s gorgeous


It sure is! I’ve been wanting something from the Ophidia line and fell In love with this. Especially for the price!


----------



## lilac28

My new Tian small satchel. Makes me happy to look at the print.


----------



## snibor

lilac28 said:


> View attachment 4277624
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My new Tian small satchel. Makes me happy to look at the print.


This is such a beautiful print.  I love your new bag!


----------



## Sanzy

Just got this in the mail! Love everything about it and so happy to have gotten the blooms box!!


----------



## March786

Sanzy said:


> Just got this in the mail! Love everything about it and so happy to have gotten the blooms box!!



Congratulations it’s beautiful!


----------



## lilac28

snibor said:


> This is such a beautiful print.  I love your new bag!


Thx so much !


----------



## StylishMD

Merry Christmas to me


----------



## Louish

StylishMD said:


> View attachment 4280997
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Merry Christmas to me



Such a yummy berry colour


----------



## Johnpauliegal

StylishMD said:


> View attachment 4280997
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Merry Christmas to me


What a beautiful color!   Enjoy your new bag. It’s lovely!


----------



## papertiger

lilac28 said:


> View attachment 4277624
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My new Tian small satchel. Makes me happy to look at the print.



I love it!


----------



## papertiger

StylishMD said:


> View attachment 4280997
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Merry Christmas to me



Perfect for the holidays and beyond, congratulations


----------



## M5_Traveler

Gucci RE(BELLE) Python bag!


----------



## Johnpauliegal

M5_Traveler said:


> Gucci RE(BELLE) Python bag!


Wow. What an amazing looking bag. Enjoy your new purchase!


----------



## M5_Traveler

Johnpauliegal said:


> Wow. What an amazing looking bag. Enjoy your new purchase!



Thank you!


----------



## Miss World

My brand new Gucci Marmont Mini in Rubin Velvet. I adore this ruby color, I find it very regal. So glad I resisted buying another black bag and went for this rich stand out color. Hopefully I get use out of it.


----------



## Miss World

Gucci Mini Marmont in Ruby Velvet ready for her first day out.


----------



## Louish

Miss World said:


> Gucci Mini Marmont in Ruby Velvet ready for her first day out.



This must look fabulous with neutrals


----------



## Miss World

Louish said:


> This must look fabulous with neutrals


It looks really pretty against neutrals especially greys, black, whites and beige. Its also looks fresh with spring/summer outfits. It’s actually more versatile than I thought it would be. I still want a black velvet one too


----------



## Miss World

My Gucci Marmont Super Mini in Black. Love it! It fits iPhone, card holder, mini pouch or wallet and has a little room left over.


----------



## jng2b

Posting a picture of my Gucci family! I just received the Marmont last week. They are so cute together


----------



## StylishMD

Louish said:


> Such a yummy berry colour


Thank you @Louish 


Johnpauliegal said:


> What a beautiful color!   Enjoy your new bag. It’s lovely!


Thank you @Johnpauliegal



Miss World said:


> Gucci Mini Marmont in Ruby Velvet ready for her first day out.



We are bag twins @Miss World




papertiger said:


> Perfect for the holidays and beyond, congratulations


@papertiger thank you!


----------



## ericae112

My new Soho Disco in red!!! I'm in love!!!! Also included a mod shot


----------



## MsLex209

I bought this beauty last week as a Christmas gift to myself. My very first Gucci purchase! I haven’t been able to put her down yet, I’m in love! I had a pretty crappy experience at the Gucci store though, hopefully I’ll have better luck next time with a new SA.


----------



## MsLex209

ericae112 said:


> My new Soho Disco in red!!! I'm in love!!!! Also included a mod shot
> 
> View attachment 4289154
> 
> View attachment 4289167



The red is so adorable


----------



## stylistbydesign

ericae112 said:


> My new Soho Disco in red!!! I'm in love!!!! Also included a mod shot
> 
> View attachment 4289154
> 
> View attachment 4289167


Gucci red is my fave shade of red!  Looks great on you...enjoy.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

ericae112 said:


> My new Soho Disco in red!!! I'm in love!!!! Also included a mod shot
> 
> View attachment 4289154
> 
> View attachment 4289167


Absolutely gorgeous!  Enjoy your new bag!


----------



## Johnpauliegal

MsLex209 said:


> I bought this beauty last week as a Christmas gift to myself. My very first Gucci purchase! I haven’t been able to put her down yet, I’m in love! I had a pretty crappy experience at the Gucci store though, hopefully I’ll have better luck next time with a new SA.
> 
> View attachment 4289155


Absolutely love your new bag!  Enjoy.


----------



## ericae112

MsLex209 said:


> The red is so adorable


Thank you @MsLex209 



stylistbydesign said:


> Gucci red is my fave shade of red!  Looks great on you...enjoy.


Thank you @stylistbydesign 



Johnpauliegal said:


> Absolutely gorgeous!  Enjoy your new bag!


Thank you @Johnpauliegal


----------



## MsLex209

Johnpauliegal said:


> Absolutely love your new bag!  Enjoy.



Thank you hun!


----------



## Miss World

jng2b said:


> Posting a picture of my Gucci family! I just received the Marmont last week. They are so cute together


Love your Marmont camera bag, leather looks beautiful and your chair is so nice!


----------



## Miss World

Here is my new Gucci Ophidia Small square shoulder bag in coated canvas, brown leather trim and GG logo.

Got a few lovely Gucci items this Christmas season, very happy.


----------



## Miss World

Miss World said:


> Here is my new Gucci Ophidia Small square shoulder bag in coated canvas, brown leather trim and GG logo.
> 
> Got a few lovely Gucci items this Christmas season, very happy.



I also got the Small Gucci Marmont. I really wanted to get the Nude but the Gucci SA said get the black as all her clients who got the black have absolutely loved theirs and got great use out of it on a daily basis. But I’m sure I’ll be adding a nude bag soon.


----------



## Kendie26

Miss World said:


> I also got the Small Gucci Marmont. I really wanted to get the Nude but the Gucci SA said get the black as all her clients who got the black have absolutely loved theirs and got great use out of it on a daily basis. But I’m sure I’ll be adding a nude bag soon.


WOWEE on all of your above pics Miss World...all FABULOUS choices!! And BIG yes to the nude version if you can (it’s my favorite color & I use mine ALL the time)


----------



## Miss World

Kendie26 said:


> WOWEE on all of your above pics Miss World...all FABULOUS choices!! And BIG yes to the nude version if you can (it’s my favorite color & I use mine ALL the time)


Thank you Kendie26  I really wish I did get the Nude, it’s such a stunning shade, maybe next time, but I think it will be the Mini version. The Dionysus Mini also seems to be a stunning bag, it fit more than I expected.


----------



## papertiger

M5_Traveler said:


> Gucci RE(BELLE) Python bag!



Lucky, lucky you


----------



## papertiger

ericae112 said:


> My new Soho Disco in red!!! I'm in love!!!! Also included a mod shot
> 
> View attachment 4289154
> 
> View attachment 4289167



Fabulous! Looks so good on you too


----------



## ericae112

papertiger said:


> Fabulous! Looks so good on you too


 
@papertiger Thank you!


----------



## momoc

My latest addition! Ophidia GG supreme canvas convertible backpack - my new work bag! I am so happy that it fits my laptop. That’s such an important thing to me for work


----------



## HermesFanKelly

Thats a gorgeous bag. @momoc  Enjoy it


----------



## momoc

HermesFanKelly said:


> Thats a gorgeous bag. @momoc  Enjoy it


Thank you so much


----------



## MoyJoy

My first Gucci! 

I was about get a new neverfull to replace my beat up one and decided to shop around to see if there was something else I might like and fell in love instantly with the GG reversible tote!  

I’ve always adored the Kingsnake motif so I got a couple of those pieces as well.


----------



## CaliLove21

My recent purchases:
Signature cat card case & teal marmont shoulder bag!


----------



## HermesFanKelly

MoyJoy said:


> View attachment 4301323
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first Gucci!
> 
> I was about get a new neverfull to replace my beat up one and decided to shop around to see if there was something else I might like and fell in love instantly with the GG reversible tote!
> 
> I’ve always adored the Kingsnake motif so I got a couple of those pieces as well.


Just beautiful! Enjoy that bag. I myself just love the kingsnake design. Just gorgeous!


----------



## HermesFanKelly

CaliLove21 said:


> My recent purchases:
> Signature cat card case & teal marmont shoulder bag!
> View attachment 4301393
> View attachment 4301394


Ooooh, that’s a pretty blue! Card case is cute too, enjoy those!!


----------



## Johnpauliegal

momoc said:


> View attachment 4300859
> 
> View attachment 4300858
> 
> 
> View attachment 4300857
> 
> 
> View attachment 4300856
> 
> 
> My latest addition! Ophidia GG supreme canvas convertible backpack - my new work bag! I am so happy that it fits my laptop. That’s such an important thing to me for work


What a beautiful bag. Enjoy your new purchase.


----------



## thatsme123

My latest addition, I've wanted it for a while and I'm happy that it is the card case with the zipped compartment!


----------



## MoyJoy

thatsme123 said:


> My latest addition, I've wanted it for a while and I'm happy that it is the card case with the zipped compartment!



Gorgeous!


----------



## thatsme123

MoyJoy said:


> Gorgeous!



Thanks!


----------



## stylistbydesign

MoyJoy said:


> View attachment 4301323
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first Gucci!
> 
> I was about get a new neverfull to replace my beat up one and decided to shop around to see if there was something else I might like and fell in love instantly with the GG reversible tote!
> 
> I’ve always adored the Kingsnake motif so I got a couple of those pieces as well.


Love all your choices here, but especially the kingsnake on black monogram!  It's so good!  Enjoy.


----------



## HermesFanKelly

thatsme123 said:


> My latest addition, I've wanted it for a while and I'm happy that it is the card case with the zipped compartment!


Love those gold bees on the GG canvas print...so pretty!!


----------



## Miss World

This is my new Mini Dionysus in black leather with antique silver hardware and Swarovski crystals. 

I can’t believe I never tried on any of the leather ones before, they are so beautifully made and luxurious. I’m so glad the SA told me to try it on. 

I really want the Small size too as I love the rectangular look and how roomy it is.


----------



## Kikitakesphotos

Ok so she's not new but I can honestly say she's my favourite little bag. I've had 2 years and I use her almost every weekend


----------



## Itsrainingstars

My new marmont..


----------



## mpepe32

My new small marmont with strap that is long enough for me to make the bag a crossbody!


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Miss World said:


> This is my new Mini Dionysus in black leather with antique silver hardware and Swarovski crystals.
> 
> I can’t believe I never tried on any of the leather ones before, they are so beautifully made and luxurious. I’m so glad the SA told me to try it on.
> 
> I really want the Small size too as I love the rectangular look and how roomy it is.


OMG What a gorgeous bag!!!!   Enjoy your beautiful purchase!


----------



## Miss World

Johnpauliegal said:


> OMG What a gorgeous bag!!!!   Enjoy your beautiful purchase!


Aww thank you so much. The leather and crystals are really beautiful upclose. I’m actually considering getting the ‘Small’ size too for when I need to carry more items.


----------



## Miss World

Miss World said:


> This is my new Mini Dionysus in black leather with antique silver hardware and Swarovski crystals.
> 
> I can’t believe I never tried on any of the leather ones before, they are so beautifully made and luxurious. I’m so glad the SA told me to try it on.
> 
> I really want the Small size too as I love the rectangular look and how roomy it is.


UPDATE: I exchanged the Gucci Dionysus Mini size for the Small size because I loved the rectangular look of the small size. Still the same beautiful design just slightly larger. Please excuse the little baby feet in the background.


----------



## Itsrainingstars

Miss World said:


> UPDATE: I exchanged the Gucci Dionysus Mini size for the Small size because I loved the rectangular look of the small size. Still the same beautiful design just slightly larger. Please excuse the little baby feet in the background.


So so pretty and elegant!! Congrats!


----------



## Miss World

Itsrainingstars said:


> So so pretty and elegant!! Congrats!


Thank you so much itsrainingstars! I absolutely adore it. If I like using this size I might add another one in the classic GG supreme logo or the blooms design.


----------



## Sanzy

Just picked up this beauty from the outlet in Secaucus!!! I’ve been searching months for this and my SA finally texted me today thirst they just got it in!


----------



## F a e

shoegalkirsty said:


> Ok so she's not new but I can honestly say she's my favourite little bag. I've had 2 years and I use her almost every weekend



Hi can you tell me about the wear and tear on this?


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Sanzy said:


> Just picked up this beauty from the outlet in Secaucus!!! I’ve been searching months for this and my SA finally texted me today thirst they just got it in!


I love this!    Hmm. Gets me thinking. 
Enjoy using it.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Miss World said:


> UPDATE: I exchanged the Gucci Dionysus Mini size for the Small size because I loved the rectangular look of the small size. Still the same beautiful design just slightly larger. Please excuse the little baby feet in the background.



Omg. This is gorgeous!!    I love the black leather with silver hardware. Enjoy wearing it.


----------



## Miss World

Johnpauliegal said:


> Omg. This is gorgeous!!    I love the black leather with silver hardware. Enjoy wearing it.


Thank you so much Johnpauliegal! I wore it when I went away over the weekend and I had a lot of compliments on the bag, the crystals sparkle in the light.


----------



## Miss World

My brand new Gucci Dionysus GG Supreme Monogram Bag with Taupe suede. 

I also purchased a Gucci Blooms card case. I love that it is compact and has a secure zip around.


----------



## theluxteacher

Recently got the Gucci logo tights and a matching marmont card holder to match my mini marmont bag. Obsessed!


----------



## babydau

theluxteacher said:


> Recently got the Gucci logo tights and a matching marmont card holder to match my mini marmont bag. Obsessed!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4323990
> View attachment 4323991


Seriously love everything about this!!!!


----------



## mohnisingh

If you don’t mind me asking how much was this pouch at the outlet? I love it


----------



## Sanzy

mohnisingh said:


> If you don’t mind me asking how much was this pouch at the outlet? I love it


i am assuming you are asking me regarding the blue blooms pouch? it was $399 USD + tax


----------



## mohnisingh

Sanzy said:


> Just picked up this beauty from the outlet in Secaucus!!! I’ve been searching months for this and my SA finally texted me today thirst they just got it in!



Sorry for the double post, there was an error! How much was this pouch at the outlets? I’ve been wanting one for a while! It’s so beautiful


----------



## MLDella

Miss World said:


> My brand new Gucci Dionysus GG Supreme Monogram Bag with Taupe suede.
> 
> I also purchased a Gucci Blooms card case. I love that it is compact and has a secure zip around.



Love this bag. Been looking at exact color combo. Just can’t decide on size. What size is this beauty. Mod shot by chance?
Enjoy her!


----------



## papertiger

Miss World said:


> My brand new Gucci Dionysus GG Supreme Monogram Bag with Taupe suede.
> 
> I also purchased a Gucci Blooms card case. I love that it is compact and has a secure zip around.



You're on a roll!


----------



## Miss World

papertiger said:


> You're on a roll!


Haha I know  what can I say definitely been bit by the Gucci bug!  I can’t believe I never paid attention to the Dionysus before. I’ve always loved it in pictures but never tried it on. It’s definitely the bag for me. I’ve loved the blooms design for the last 4 years and I think it’s about time I added it to my collection.


----------



## Miss World

MLDella said:


> Love this bag. Been looking at exact color combo. Just can’t decide on size. What size is this beauty. Mod shot by chance?
> Enjoy her!


Hi I don’t have any mod shots unfortunately. This is the Small size. If you google Dionysus Small you’ll find lots of pictures of people wearing the small size.  It’s a great everyday bag. I think it’s the closest to a traditional size handbag. The colour and size won’t go out of style. What size are you trying to decide between?


----------



## SweetCherries

Late reveal-Tian padlock birthday present picked up last month, having lunch at Cheesecake Factory. just Love the colours Of this purse.♥️


----------



## 2gr8

SweetCherries said:


> Late reveal-Tian padlock birthday present picked up last month, having lunch at Cheesecake Factory. just Love the colours Of this purse.♥️


So pretty! Love everything about it, especially how the strap complements the pattern of the bag.


----------



## SweetCherries

2gr8 said:


> So pretty! Love everything about it, especially how the strap complements the pattern of the bag.


Thank you  2gr8


----------



## rosiier

My new baby


----------



## julie32

Hello Ladies,

Here to reveal my second Gucci Bag. I have been eyeing this one for a while and originally planned  on purchasing it on holiday last year, but then a limited edition LV came along that I could not pass. Although I not for one Minute regret purchasing that one (Catogram is sooo cute), I could not get the Gucci out of my head. As the heart wants what it wants, I decided to treat myself to it for my Birthday....

GG Marmont small Crossbody in light raspberry velvet[emoji7] [emoji7] [emoji7]


----------



## Elena S

Woohoo! Got this cutest key case today from the first delivery attempt by UPS! Was a bit worried since Gucci doesn't provide a tracking number. A perfect match for my Ophidia bag which arrived a couple of days earlier.


----------



## Bee-licious

theluxteacher said:


> Recently got the Gucci logo tights and a matching marmont card holder to match my mini marmont bag. Obsessed!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4323990
> View attachment 4323991


Omg!! LOVE those logo tights


----------



## M5_Traveler

My Valentine’s gifts from my Hubby.

Gucci Espadrilles and Diamond Pattern Dial Table Clock


----------



## boeyshona

New to me gucci ghost medium marmont flap


----------



## RAEDAY

After stalking TPF for a long time and quietly admiring everyone's GORGEOUS pieces, I'm excited to share my very first Gucci purchase!!  I've been fixated on the Dionysus ever since I first laid eyes on one and I'm thrilled to add the small in red GG velvet to my handbag collection.  Thank you for letting me share in my first ever post on TPF!


----------



## stylistbydesign

raedaybaby said:


> After stalking TPF for a long time and quietly admiring everyone's GORGEOUS pieces, I'm excited to share my very first Gucci purchase!!  I've been fixated on the Dionysus ever since I first laid eyes on one and I'm thrilled to add the small in red GG velvet to my handbag collection.  Thank you for letting me share in my first ever post on TPF!
> 
> View attachment 4344947



Welcome and congratulations!  Enjoy your new Gucci!! [emoji4]


----------



## Miss World

raedaybaby said:


> After stalking TPF for a long time and quietly admiring everyone's GORGEOUS pieces, I'm excited to share my very first Gucci purchase!!  I've been fixated on the Dionysus ever since I first laid eyes on one and I'm thrilled to add the small in red GG velvet to my handbag collection.  Thank you for letting me share in my first ever post on TPF!
> 
> View attachment 4344947


Absolutely Gorgeous bag! Love the embedded GG logos. Love that this can be worn crossbody too.


----------



## RAEDAY

Thank you!!  I'm obsessed!


stylistbydesign said:


> Welcome and congratulations!  Enjoy your new Gucci!! [emoji4]





Miss World said:


> Absolutely Gorgeous bag! Love the embedded GG logos. Love that this can be worn crossbody too.


----------



## keywi100

Neon marmont thongs with an oldie but a goodie, the Rebecca Minkoff black cat mam. I’m a fan of neon colors so I’m super excited about Gucci’s 2019 cruise line.


----------



## MainlyBailey

keywi100 said:


> View attachment 4348922
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neon marmont thongs with an oldie but a goodie, the Rebecca Minkoff black cat mam. I’m a fan of neon colors so I’m super excited about Gucci’s 2019 cruise line.


Beautiful! I just saw these sandals but didnt have time to try them on at the mall today! Love neon. Are they comfortable??


----------



## keywi100

mzhurshie said:


> Beautiful! I just saw these sandals but didnt have time to try them on at the mall today! Love neon. Are they comfortable??



They feel fine so far, walking around on carpet. It’s still pretty cold where I am, so I’m not able to wear them outside for a while


----------



## mtfuji

I had been checking on Gucci's website but to no avail.  I walked into Gucci at Holt Renfrew on Bloor a few weeks ago and asked if they had this item and SA said they just got a shipment and received one.  I was overjoyed and lucky to have found it as it was sold out in the US and Canada.  Here is my new hair barrette.


----------



## scarletstarlet

My new red Soho Disco! Bought today in Selfridges


----------



## kacaruso

mtfuji said:


> I had been checking on Gucci's website but to no avail.  I walked into Gucci at Holt Renfrew on Bloor a few weeks ago and asked if they had this item and SA said they just got a shipment and received one.  I was overjoyed and lucky to have found it as it was sold out in the US and Canada.  Here is my new hair barrette.



Beautiful! I really want one too- but only available to pre order 
Can wait to see you style it xxx


----------



## Johnpauliegal

scarletstarlet said:


> My new red Soho Disco! Bought today in Selfridges


Gorgeous gorgeous gorgeous!  Enjoy your beautiful new bag.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

mtfuji said:


> I had been checking on Gucci's website but to no avail.  I walked into Gucci at Holt Renfrew on Bloor a few weeks ago and asked if they had this item and SA said they just got a shipment and received one.  I was overjoyed and lucky to have found it as it was sold out in the US and Canada.  Here is my new hair barrette.


Wow. I’ve never seen that before. I love it. 
Now I want one.


----------



## misscocktail

My new (to me) Gucci Lady Lock 2way bag from 1990! [emoji173] Mint condition[emoji173]


----------



## Venessa84

misscocktail said:


> My new (to me) Gucci Lady Lock 2way bag from 1990! [emoji173] Mint condition[emoji173]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4356262



This bag looks like it’s in amazing condition.


----------



## misscocktail

Venessa84 said:


> This bag looks like it’s in amazing condition.


Yes it is! Such an amazing bag, I think it is hardly worn. It even came with the matching pocket mirror [emoji173]


----------



## dotty8

theluxteacher said:


> Recently got the Gucci logo tights and a matching marmont card holder to match my mini marmont bag. Obsessed!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4323990
> View attachment 4323991



I’ve been thinking of getting these tights as well!  How are they holding up? And how is the sizing, I’ve noticed that in most pictures they don’t look very stretchy


----------



## oknicoleee

super obsessed with my Dionysus chain wallet!!!


----------



## rosiier

oknicoleee said:


> super obsessed with my Dionysus chain wallet!!!


Looks so good on you!


----------



## oknicoleee

rosiier said:


> Looks so good on you!


thank you!!!


----------



## snibor

oknicoleee said:


> super obsessed with my Dionysus chain wallet!!!



Looks fabulous!


----------



## Miss World

oknicoleee said:


> super obsessed with my Dionysus chain wallet!!!


Just perfect ❤️


----------



## jinteresting1

raedaybaby said:


> After stalking TPF for a long time and quietly admiring everyone's GORGEOUS pieces, I'm excited to share my very first Gucci purchase!!  I've been fixated on the Dionysus ever since I first laid eyes on one and I'm thrilled to add the small in red GG velvet to my handbag collection.  Thank you for letting me share in my first ever post on TPF!
> 
> View attachment 4344947



Just love how plush and rich the velvet looks! Congrats [emoji322]


----------



## RAEDAY

jinteresting1 said:


> Just love how plush and rich the velvet looks! Congrats [emoji322]


Thank you!!  The velvet is amazing--it has a gorgeous sheen to it that I can't get enough of.


----------



## Prettyinpnknwht

julie32 said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> Here to reveal my second Gucci Bag. I have been eyeing this one for a while and originally planned  on purchasing it on holiday last year, but then a limited edition LV came along that I could not pass. Although I not for one Minute regret purchasing that one (Catogram is sooo cute), I could not get the Gucci out of my head. As the heart wants what it wants, I decided to treat myself to it for my Birthday....
> 
> GG Marmont small Crossbody in light raspberry velvet[emoji7] [emoji7] [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4336532


How are you liking this so far?  I've been eyeing it for a while now but have been hesitant to plunk down the cash for it because I typically go for "safe" choices in black and brown.


----------



## theluxteacher

dotty8 said:


> I’ve been thinking of getting these tights as well!  How are they holding up? And how is the sizing, I’ve noticed that in most pictures they don’t look very stretchy


So far I've only worn them once (tried on a million times with a bunch of outfits because im OBSESSED haha) but they are super stretchy! Looking at the size chart I noticed I was between sizes but the SA recommended a small (I'm 5t10 135 pounds) Here's photos if it helps. I recommend getting them!


----------



## dotty8

theluxteacher said:


> So far I've only worn them once (tried on a million times with a bunch of outfits because im OBSESSED haha) but they are super stretchy! Looking at the size chart I noticed I was between sizes but the SA recommended a small (I'm 5t10 135 pounds) Here's photos if it helps. I recommend getting them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4361050
> View attachment 4361053



Wow, they look gorgeous on you!


----------



## Ruxby

Got Gucci-fied today!


----------



## ladidalola

Hi everyone, my sweet hubby bought me my very first Gucci bag today  I tried it on last Saturday and he surprised me with it today after work. It was also HIS birthday last Saturday and somehow I'm the one who ended up with a gift. I'm one very lucky and blessed gal


----------



## Lvoe1238

ladidalola said:


> Hi everyone, my sweet hubby bought me my very first Gucci bag today  I tried it on last Saturday and he surprised me with it today after work. It was also HIS birthday last Saturday and somehow I'm the one who ended up with a gift. I'm one very lucky and blessed gal
> View attachment 4383790
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE
> Lol!! I feel like that is something I would do ! Enjoy !


----------



## Lvoe1238

oknicoleee said:


> super obsessed with my Dionysus chain wallet!!!



Looks great on you!


----------



## immigratty

Loving all of this new Gucci. I need to add Matelesse, Marmont, Nymphea, Queen Margaret, and another Dionysus and Sylvie to my collection ASAP, I was just texting my SA been slipping because I’m moving cross country in two months and actually planned to down size, but that’s just not working for me! I’ll have updates soon!


----------



## Johnpauliegal

ladidalola said:


> Hi everyone, my sweet hubby bought me my very first Gucci bag today  I tried it on last Saturday and he surprised me with it today after work. It was also HIS birthday last Saturday and somehow I'm the one who ended up with a gift. I'm one very lucky and blessed gal
> View attachment 4383790


I love it! It was so nice of him to get a gift for you on HIS  birthday. 
Enjoy it!


----------



## goldenfountain

So excited to join the Gucci group with my first-ever Gucci purchase.the Ace sneakers with bees and stars!
Plan to wear them traveling in our upcoming trip


----------



## Johnpauliegal

goldenfountain said:


> So excited to join the Gucci group with my first-ever Gucci purchase.the Ace sneakers with bees and stars!
> Plan to wear them traveling in our upcoming trip


I love  your new sneakers. Enjoy wearing them.


----------



## snibor

goldenfountain said:


> So excited to join the Gucci group with my first-ever Gucci purchase.the Ace sneakers with bees and stars!
> Plan to wear them traveling in our upcoming trip



Luv these!


----------



## ladidalola

Johnpauliegal said:


> I love it! It was so nice of him to get a gift for you on HIS  birthday.
> Enjoy it!


I know right? I was really stunned that he did that  I'm very grateful


----------



## goldenfountain

Johnpauliegal said:


> I love  your new sneakers. Enjoy wearing them.





snibor said:


> Luv these!



Thank you!!


----------



## SohviAnneli

Ordered this Gucci marmont flap bag in fuchsia coloured velvet from Mytheresa a few days ago amd absolutely love it!


----------



## random_person

SohviAnneli said:


> Ordered this Gucci marmont flap bag in fuchsia coloured velvet from Mytheresa a few days ago amd absolutely love it!
> View attachment 4391140
> View attachment 4391141


This is lovely! Can you tell me, is this the small or medium?


----------



## Lovegirlstuff

Present from my husband - Dionysus woc. I just love it!


----------



## SnowWhite92

After returning my Fashionphile black soho disco due to undisclosed wear on the bag, I went to the light side with this lovely summer-ready beauty. The great SA at Nordstrom reviewed all 5 she had in stock to find the most perfect one. My first Gucci purchase[emoji173]️


----------



## mrs.JC

Apologies that this has been crossposted in a couple threads now.  Joining the Soho Disco club (and Gucci family!) with my first Gucci bag.


----------



## SohviAnneli

random_person said:


> This is lovely! Can you tell me, is this the small or medium?


This is actually the mini size!  and I am not particularly petite, but I still felt like the small was too big to me for my liking.

Here is a link if you want to know the dimensions: https://www.mytheresa.com/euro_en/gucci-gg-marmont-mini-velvet-shoulder-bag-805764.html


----------



## spurious

My new Rajah Flora tote with special guest model, Lemon. In her mind she’s a fearsome jungle cat just like Rajah


----------



## cerezah

My new blooms slides and key case! I’ve been dreaming about these slides for over a year now and finally they’re mine


----------



## random_person

This little beauty arrived today. I'd never seen this color before and I love it!


----------



## Maui528

SohviAnneli said:


> This is actually the mini size!  and I am not particularly petite, but I still felt like the small was too big to me for my liking.
> 
> Here is a link if you want to know the dimensions: https://www.mytheresa.com/euro_en/gucci-gg-marmont-mini-velvet-shoulder-bag-805764.html


Do you find that you’re able to fit quite a bit in the mini?


----------



## SohviAnneli

vcorfield said:


> Do you find that you’re able to fit quite a bit in the mini?


I can fit my long wallet (LV sarah wallet), big phone and keys/key pouch so basicly everything I need. If I want to have more stuf inside, I change into a smaller wallet.  It is not the biggest bag but holds enough in my opinion.


----------



## AManIntoFashion

Waited a month for this wallet to come and I'm glad I was so patient!! 

Gucci GG Supreme Key Case:


----------



## kacaruso

Lovegirlstuff said:


> Present from my husband - Dionysus woc. I just love it!



So beautiful [emoji7] I didn’t think I needed a Dionysus in my collection- but now I really want one! [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## kacaruso

AManIntoFashion said:


> Waited a month for this wallet to come and I'm glad I was so patient!!
> 
> Gucci GG Supreme Key Case:



So cute! Congrats! [emoji173]️


----------



## victoroliveira

Just in! [emoji813]️


----------



## bibi85

Hi everyone,   I just got my first designer bag, so in love with it.


----------



## kkatie

Hey all!
After numerous of Gucci sunglasses purchases I decided to invest in Gucci shoes ( as I believe Italians are way better in shoes than French) and got my Gucci ace sneakers with the bee  

For everyone who buys Gucci during spring they also offer this collection packaging, so if you are thinking about purchasing soon might as well get it


----------



## Kmora

kkatie said:


> Hey all!
> After numerous of Gucci sunglasses purchases I decided to invest in Gucci shoes ( as I believe Italians are way better in shoes than French) and got my Gucci ace sneakers with the bee
> 
> For everyone who buys Gucci during spring they also offer this collection packaging, so if you are thinking about purchasing soon might as well get it



Love these! Are they true to size?


----------



## kkatie

Kmora said:


> Love these! Are they true to size?


No they run quite big. I am usually wearing IT 38-39 but got IT 37.5 in these. In my foot they are the same fit as the Michael Kors Alice ballerinas don’t know if this can help you


----------



## Sanzy

random_person said:


> This little beauty arrived today. I'd never seen this color before and I love it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4399367


where did you get it from?


----------



## Itsrainingstars

So in love with my new cardholder
The dustbag is so pretty too.


----------



## iqaganda

I forgot to post here. 


My GG Dionysus Blooms in Medium. I finally got her! Even when I was on hiatus from purse buying, I had my eye on this. Hubby got it for me as an Anniversary + Early Mothers' Gift! I feel so appreciated!


----------



## Miss World

iqaganda said:


> I forgot to post here.
> View attachment 4416510
> 
> My GG Dionysus Blooms in Medium. I finally got her! Even when I was on hiatus from purse buying, I had my eye on this. Hubby got it for me as an Anniversary + Early Mothers' Gift! I feel so appreciated!


Hi isn’t this the Small size. Medium is bigger and has a suede back pocket on the outside. I think you can still edit your post.  It’s beautiful!


----------



## iqaganda

Miss World said:


> Hi isn’t this the Small size. Medium is bigger and has a suede back pocket on the outside. I think you can still edit your post. [emoji4] It’s beautiful!



I am not sure with the sizes of the Dionysus but I’m pretty sure this is medium. The small size has more flower prints in front and the blooms doesn’t have the back pockets at all.

I just checked. It is medium. [emoji16]


----------



## spurious

Itsrainingstars said:


> So in love with my new cardholder
> The dustbag is so pretty too.



Gorgeous!!! I love love love that print on the dustbag/shopping bag too, so special! It's totally display-worthy imo.


----------



## labellusting

I have been going back and forth on a black Soho Disco for the last year and I finally just gave in [emoji87]

My Gucci crossbody collection is complete!


----------



## Miss World

iqaganda said:


> I am not sure with the sizes of the Dionysus but I’m pretty sure this is medium. The small size has more flower prints in front and the blooms doesn’t have the back pockets at all.
> 
> I just checked. It is medium. [emoji16]


Hi sorry to sound like a pain, but based on the photo it still looks like the ‘Small’ size to me. The sizes are as follows Wallet on chain (woc), Super Mini, Mini, Small and Medium. Yours does not look like the largest size. It looks like mine and I have size small. But you are 100% right that the blooms medium doesn’t have a back pocket. I’ve attached a photo of the medium which seems slightly larger than yours?


----------



## iqaganda

Maybe you’re right. I am not that expert when it comes to Gucci. Thanks love! [emoji173]️


----------



## kacaruso

labellusting said:


> I have been going back and forth on a black Soho Disco for the last year and I finally just gave in [emoji87]
> 
> My Gucci crossbody collection is complete!
> View attachment 4417230



Stunning! Every single piece is absolutely beautiful! Congrats [emoji173]️


----------



## Sanzy

My New white marmont belt and super mini bag. Love them both!


----------



## kacaruso

Sanzy said:


> My New white marmont belt and super mini bag. Love them both!



Beautiful! Congrats [emoji173]️


----------



## Chanellover2015

iqaganda said:


> I forgot to post here.
> View attachment 4416510
> 
> My GG Dionysus Blooms in Medium. I finally got her! Even when I was on hiatus from purse buying, I had my eye on this. Hubby got it for me as an Anniversary + Early Mothers' Gift! I feel so appreciated!



This is gorgeous!!!


----------



## iqaganda

Chanellover2015 said:


> This is gorgeous!!!



Thank you! I forgot to edit it, the size is small. [emoji173]️


----------



## Miss World

My new Gucci Dionysus Small in Hibiscus Red. Still deciding if I should keep it or exchange for Emerald Green.


----------



## averagejoe

Miss World said:


> My new Gucci Dionysus Small in Hibiscus Red. Still deciding if I should keep it or exchange for Emerald Green.


It looks very nice! If you get the Emerald Green, then will you keep thinking about this red?

I think you can't really go wrong with either. Red bags do have a higher resale value than green (at least from my experience checking resale sites).


----------



## RAEDAY

Miss World said:


> My new Gucci Dionysus Small in Hibiscus Red. Still deciding if I should keep it or exchange for Emerald Green.


So gorgeous!!  Both the red and green are lovely, but I say keep the red!  It's a beautiful shade.  Congratulations on your new Dionysus!!


----------



## Miss World

raedaybaby said:


> So gorgeous!!  Both the red and green are lovely, but I say keep the red!  It's a beautiful shade.  Congratulations on your new Dionysus!!


Thank you  I really love this shade of red. I have never been interested in purchasing a red bag prior to seeing this Dionysus. I’ve seen a lot of red Chanel bags but have never been drawn to them. I think I might keep this as it is a classic colour. It seems to go with most my outfits so far.


----------



## Miss World

averagejoe said:


> It looks very nice! If you get the Emerald Green, then will you keep thinking about this red?
> 
> I think you can't really go wrong with either. Red bags do have a higher resale value than green (at least from my experience checking resale sites).


Thank you averagejoe. I went with red because it was a pop of colour and it was a classic colour. I went to Gucci on 3 different occasions to try it on and the Red seemed to compliment most my outfits. Good to know about the resale being higher just in case I decide to sell in the future. I can imagine more people would lean towards buying a red bag over a green one. And yes if I did exchange this bag I would crave it still. Maybe I will still buy the green later down the track.


----------



## Venessa84

Miss World said:


> My new Gucci Dionysus Small in Hibiscus Red. Still deciding if I should keep it or exchange for Emerald Green.



You got the red! It’s perfect and definitely a keeper.


----------



## Miss World

Venessa84 said:


> You got the red! It’s perfect and definitely a keeper.


Thank you  the Red is really striking and a little sexy. 

These two photos really got me excited about the red colour.


----------



## Galadriel72

Birthday present to myself  lusting  over it for months and finally get it


----------



## stylistbydesign

Galadriel72 said:


> Birthday present to myself  lusting  over it for months and finally get it
> 
> View attachment 4427732


Congratulations on a great choice!  Enjoy your new bag and happy birthday.


----------



## Miss World

Although I still haven’t used it...I think I’m falling in love with this red. It might be a keeper.


----------



## Chanellover2015

Miss World said:


> Although I still haven’t used it...I think I’m falling in love with this red. It might be a keeper.



Beautiful shade of red. Enjoy!!


----------



## Miss World

Chanellover2015 said:


> Beautiful shade of red. Enjoy!!


Thank you so much Chanellover2015


----------



## Galadriel72

stylistbydesign said:


> Congratulations on a great choice!  Enjoy your new bag and happy birthday.



Thank you very much, you‘re so kind


----------



## stylistbydesign

Miss World said:


> Although I still haven’t used it...I think I’m falling in love with this red. It might be a keeper.


Pretty, pretty, pretty.....across all luxury brands, I truly think Gucci does the best red out there.  Enjoy your new lovely!


----------



## kacaruso

Miss World said:


> My new Gucci Dionysus Small in Hibiscus Red. Still deciding if I should keep it or exchange for Emerald Green.



Stunning! This one is definitely a KEEPER! [emoji173]️


----------



## kacaruso

Galadriel72 said:


> Birthday present to myself  lusting  over it for months and finally get it
> 
> View attachment 4427732



Beautiful! Happy birthday  [emoji173]️


----------



## Galadriel72

kacaruso said:


> Beautiful! Happy birthday  [emoji173]️



Thank you very much


----------



## Miss World

stylistbydesign said:


> Pretty, pretty, pretty.....across all luxury brands, I truly think Gucci does the best red out there.  Enjoy your new lovely!


Thank you so much  I really do love this shade of red. I usually never go for red bags but this one kept calling my name. 



kacaruso said:


> Stunning! This one is definitely a KEEPER! [emoji173]️


Thank you ❤️ I really love the colour and the mixed hardware.


----------



## chocolateolive

Not sure if this is a keeper. The look of the bag is very pretty but the leather, while sturdy, is super stiff.


----------



## Miss World

chocolateolive said:


> Not sure if this is a keeper. The look of the bag is very pretty but the leather, while sturdy, is super stiff.


I personally think it’s beautiful. Gucci leather is amazing. The leather will soften with use but still keep its shape.


----------



## Kmora

Miss World said:


> Thank you averagejoe. I went with red because it was a pop of colour and it was a classic colour. I went to Gucci on 3 different occasions to try it on and the Red seemed to compliment most my outfits. Good to know about the resale being higher just in case I decide to sell in the future. I can imagine more people would lean towards buying a red bag over a green one. And yes if I did exchange this bag I would crave it still. Maybe I will still buy the green later down the track.



I agree with averagejoe here - I think I read somewhere that green bags are the least popular out of all colours. Which is lucky for me who loves green 

I have this dionysus in the green emerald colour. It is very nice and easy to match with different clothes. But I was deciding between the green in leather and the beige in canvas - and I still want the beige canvas one. Might have to buy it as well hehe.


----------



## papertiger

chocolateolive said:


> Not sure if this is a keeper. The look of the bag is very pretty but the leather, while sturdy, is super stiff.



It has to be stiff. It's in it's nature as it's a revamp of a vintage model that was made from boar (which is usually a stiffer leather). This is not boar but they've tried to maintain the original shape. It won't get much softer. 

If the structure bothers you exchange for something softer and more you.


----------



## chocolateolive

papertiger said:


> It has to be stiff. It's in it's nature as it's a revamp of a vintage model that was made from boar (which is usually a stiffer leather). This is not boar but they've tried to maintain the original shape. It won't get much softer.
> 
> If the structure bothers you exchange for something softer and more you.



Interesting, do you know what the original style was called? Or have a pic of it?


----------



## papertiger

chocolateolive said:


> Interesting, do you know what the original style was called? Or have a pic of it?



Alas, it wouldn't have had a name


----------



## spurious

Can you guess my favorite color?


----------



## papertiger

spurious said:


> Can you guess my favorite color?



*I'm not quite sure... *


----------



## tasjaa

My brand new GG Supreme Eden small tote! Been eyeing this bag for so long now and I finally pulled the trigger! My first Gucci canvas bag, it is much softer and a little thinner than I expected. Hoping it is durable enough for everyday use without much baby-ing! LOVE Love love this bag! My husband thinks it looks like an old bag but I find the look effortlessly chic and classic


----------



## momoc

I tend to really enjoy the Japan exclusives. And I like purple / lavender so much I couldn’t resist.


----------



## papertiger

momoc said:


> View attachment 4453614
> 
> I tend to really enjoy the Japan exclusives. And I like purple / lavender so much I couldn’t resist.



Sooooo pretty, congratulations to the max


----------



## boeyshona

momoc said:


> View attachment 4453614
> 
> I tend to really enjoy the Japan exclusives. And I like purple / lavender so much I couldn’t resist.



Wow this is so beautiful!!! I'm a big fan of purple and this is right up my alley


----------



## elrtati

My first Gucci bag


----------



## HermesFanKelly

momoc said:


> View attachment 4453614
> 
> I tend to really enjoy the Japan exclusives. And I like purple / lavender so much I couldn’t resist.


That is one i've got to get! Really pretty!


----------



## HermesFanKelly

elrtati said:


> View attachment 4455346
> View attachment 4455347
> 
> 
> My first Gucci bag


You got a beauty! I love the shorter strap and the fact that it is a bit weighty...its like a cross between a bag and a piece of jewelry. Wonderful piece!


----------



## Miss World

elrtati said:


> View attachment 4455346
> View attachment 4455347
> 
> 
> My first Gucci bag


Absolutely gorgeous colour! Congratulations on your first Gucci.


----------



## honey52

spurious said:


> Can you guess my favorite color?


wow! gorgeous!!


----------



## jimmie staton

theluxteacher said:


> So far I've only worn them once (tried on a million times with a bunch of outfits because im OBSESSED haha) but they are super stretchy! Looking at the size chart I noticed I was between sizes but the SA recommended a small (I'm 5t10 135 pounds) Here's photos if it helps. I recommend getting them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4361050
> View attachment 4361053


WOW !!! You look famous !
"J!m"


----------



## jimmie staton

theluxteacher said:


> Recently got the Gucci logo tights and a matching marmont card holder to match my mini marmont bag. Obsessed!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4323990
> View attachment 4323991


I think 'Theluxteacher' is The Lux Principle !
"J!m"


----------



## Chrisenvouge88

My "new" old Gucci from around 1985. Not in perfect condition but no holes in the lining or in the canvas.The leather needs some love but I bought it on VC for around 70$ so I couldn't say no


----------



## jimmie staton

jimmie staton said:


> I think 'Theluxteacher' is The Lux Principle !
> "J!m"


Obsessed with Gucci as well.           "J!m"


----------



## papertiger

Chrisenvouge88 said:


> My "new" old Gucci from around 1985. Not in perfect condition but no holes in the lining or in the canvas.The leather needs some love but I bought it on VC for around 70$ so I couldn't say no
> View attachment 4458442




Good price and actually there are a lot of new bags in the same vein ATM so well done. Actually, nearly all of the reissues.


----------



## papertiger

jimmie staton said:


> Obsessed with Gucci as well.           "J!m"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4459086
> View attachment 4459087



Super all pieces, you wear it well Sir!


----------



## jimmie staton

papertiger said:


> Super all pieces, you wear it well Sir!


aw shucks.... thank you Papertiger !
"J!m"


----------



## jimmie staton

papertiger said:


> Good price and actually there are a lot of new bags in the same vein ATM so well done. Actually, nearly all of the reissues.


It's funny you mentioned the reissues... when most of the items came out, I wasn't truly a fan and then the older styles were so readily available through other discounted sites at deep discount later on, now the reissues are out, and they are very expensive, I can't find the originals anywhere. Although I'm not a fan of getting second hand or older luxury merchandise, I am not allergic to a discount  and would truly consider if I can luck up on something older, in great condition, previously loved and the reissue is currently available... I would go for the secondary market item vs the Luxury houses and put my vanity aside.
"J!m"


----------



## papertiger

jimmie staton said:


> It's funny you mentioned the reissues... when most of the items came out, I wasn't truly a fan and then the older styles were so readily available through other discounted sites at deep discount later on, now the reissues are out, and they are very expensive, I can't find the originals anywhere. Although I'm not a fan of getting second hand or older luxury merchandise, I am not allergic to a discount  and would truly consider if I can luck up on something older, in great condition, previously loved and the reissue is currently available... I would go for the secondary market item vs the Luxury houses and put my vanity aside.
> "J!m"



The price of second-hand Gucci has gone up a lot in the past few years.


----------



## jimmie staton

papertiger said:


> The price of second-hand Gucci has gone up a lot in the past few years.


I know, right ? It is truly amazing to me. Even the ugly Gucci items fetch a pretty penny. Luckily, I've been pretty good at picking out pieces that sell out quickly and rarely show up on the secondary markets. I despise seeing something I spent a lot of money on go to the secondary market for so little and there is so much of my item out there. What's worse is when the bootleggers get to it and now everyone has it and if you find it on the secondary market, you don't know if it's a fake or not. I'm walking down the street or at an event with my thousand dollar item on and I see someone with the exact replica of my item that they spent $20 on
"J!m"


----------



## Porschenality

I just got something from my sweet hubcap


----------



## bfly

Just bought my first rubber slides. Surprisingly they are so comfy.


----------



## MrsMBunboxing

My 1st Dionysus exotics!


----------



## snibor

MrsMBunboxing said:


> My 1st Dionysus exotics!


Stunning!


----------



## myfirstchanel

I just got this yesterday


----------



## guinniepig

Got some Gucci sunnies for my birthday yesterday. They are huge and I love them!


----------



## jimmie staton

guinniepig said:


> Got some Gucci sunnies for my birthday yesterday. They are huge and I love them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4479801


Absolutely Fabulous !
"J!m"


----------



## spurious

Behold the glory of the strawberry Zumi


----------



## snibor

So excited. New silk scarf.  Also my friend’s blooms slip ons (they are men’s)


----------



## sascha.adriana

My new & first gucci bag


----------



## jimmie staton

sascha.adriana said:


> My new & first gucci bag


Congrats and welcome to the club ! Excellent choice !!!
"J!m"


----------



## ultravisitor

From the Gucci Garden in Florence.


----------



## Dextersmom

sascha.adriana said:


> My new & first gucci bag


Darling bag!! Congrats!


----------



## anasanfran

I recently scored the Vintage Canvas Shoulder Bag from the Rajah Collection that is BRAND NEW (retails $1200) for a mere $380 because it is missing the strap and the dustbag. I just happened to notice that the leather from my Supreme Top Handle is identical to this bag's leather in every way and even the leather piece that holds the hardware for the strap is identical in shape to the Supreme's piece that holds the strap hardware so there is my strap right there, Actually, the Vintage Canvas has a material strap with leather on the ends and I like my leather strap much better anyway. So, this is my very first SMALL Gucci ever as I like HUMONGOUS bags but I've been wanting a smaller grab-n-go bag for a while now. Although, I am terrified of this canvas and was wondering if anyone can direct me on maybe some kind of ScotchGuard or something?? (I know, I know, do a search and don't be lazy but I've been on tPF all day and have no more search strength left. At least not today.  )
.


.


.


----------



## anasanfran

guinniepig said:


> Got some Gucci sunnies for my birthday yesterday. They are huge and I love them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4479801



Wow, I just purchased these LAST NIGHT also!!! They haven't even arrived yet and now that I see them on you I know I made the right choice! You look stunning!!! And we are now Sunnies Sisters!!!! WE RULE!!!


----------



## papertiger

guinniepig said:


> Got some Gucci sunnies for my birthday yesterday. They are huge and I love them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4479801



Those are amazing


----------



## papertiger

snibor said:


> So excited. New silk scarf.  Also my friend’s blooms slip ons (they are men’s)



Love this silk design


----------



## papertiger

sascha.adriana said:


> My new & first gucci bag



So pretty, and welcome to the Gucci side, I'm sure it won't be your last


----------



## papertiger

anasanfran said:


> I recently scored the Vintage Canvas Shoulder Bag from the Rajah Collection that is BRAND NEW (retails $1200) for a mere $380 because it is missing the strap and the dustbag. I just happened to notice that the leather from my Supreme Top Handle is identical to this bag's leather in every way and even the leather piece that holds the hardware for the strap is identical in shape to the Supreme's piece that holds the strap hardware so there is my strap right there, Actually, the Vintage Canvas has a material strap with leather on the ends and I like my leather strap much better anyway. So, this is my very first SMALL Gucci ever as I like HUMONGOUS bags but I've been wanting a smaller grab-n-go bag for a while now. Although, I am terrified of this canvas and was wondering if anyone can direct me on maybe some kind of ScotchGuard or something?? (I know, I know, do a search and don't be lazy but I've been on tPF all day and have no more search strength left. At least not today.  )
> .
> View attachment 4481825
> 
> .
> View attachment 4481827
> 
> .
> View attachment 4481831



 Well done for advanced bargain shopping 

Congrats on the sunglasses too, can't wait to see them on you


----------



## guinniepig

anasanfran said:


> Wow, I just purchased these LAST NIGHT also!!! They haven't even arrived yet and now that I see them on you I know I made the right choice! You look stunning!!! And we are now Sunnies Sisters!!!! WE RULE!!!


Thank you Sunnie Sister!


----------



## anasanfran

sascha.adriana said:


> My new & first gucci bag



Love it! It looks great on you! Definitely a classic!


----------



## gracieng

Added a belt to my marmont family


----------



## Venessa84

We are huge NY Yankee fans in my house. So I couldn’t resist these when I saw them at Bloomingdale’s. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




The box was really cool and the pouch even cooler. I plan on using the pouch for toiletries when I travel. It’s too nice to use just for shoes. Bonus is that it goes very well with my Diorama.


----------



## snibor

I have wanted this bag in this color since it came out. Although I thought I wanted mini size, I ended up with small size as it’s more practical and fits more.  Dionysus line is so stunning.


----------



## topglamchic

MrsMBunboxing said:


> My 1st Dionysus exotics!


Gorgeous!!


----------



## spurious

My beautiful initial tote from the DIY range!


----------



## loves

I finally succumbed to a belt bag


----------



## Johnpauliegal

gracieng said:


> Added a belt to my marmont family


I love your marmont family.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

As crazy as those see through bags are. I just had to get this one. 




I even bought a Stella Mccartney clear tote.


----------



## Uptown Luxer

Wanted this bag for a while now but was afraid of the quality.  However, I decided to take a step of faith


----------



## 2gr8

Uptown Luxer said:


> Wanted this bag for a while now but was afraid of the quality.  However, I decided to take a step of faith


Congrats on your new bag! It will be more durable than you expect.


----------



## Uptown Luxer

2gr8 said:


> Congrats on your new bag! It will be more durable than you expect.


That’s comforting!!! Thank you.  It makes me happy


----------



## jimmie staton

anasanfran said:


> I recently scored the Vintage Canvas Shoulder Bag from the Rajah Collection that is BRAND NEW (retails $1200) for a mere $380 because it is missing the strap and the dustbag. I just happened to notice that the leather from my Supreme Top Handle is identical to this bag's leather in every way and even the leather piece that holds the hardware for the strap is identical in shape to the Supreme's piece that holds the strap hardware so there is my strap right there, Actually, the Vintage Canvas has a material strap with leather on the ends and I like my leather strap much better anyway. So, this is my very first SMALL Gucci ever as I like HUMONGOUS bags but I've been wanting a smaller grab-n-go bag for a while now. Although, I am terrified of this canvas and was wondering if anyone can direct me on maybe some kind of ScotchGuard or something?? (I know, I know, do a search and don't be lazy but I've been on tPF all day and have no more search strength left. At least not today.  )
> .
> View attachment 4481825
> 
> .
> View attachment 4481827
> 
> .
> View attachment 4481831


Great get !
"J!m"


----------



## jimmie staton

ultravisitor said:


> From the Gucci Garden in Florence.
> 
> View attachment 4481618
> View attachment 4481623
> View attachment 4481632


Hi, I've been looking at this for a while now... is the slots business card size or credit card size ? I need more options for my Calling Cards, and most of these have slots that only hold a credit card, but not business cards. Please help.
"J!m"


----------



## jimmie staton

spurious said:


> My beautiful initial tote from the DIY range!


Love a hot tote ! Especially if it's by Gucci
"J!m"


----------



## ultravisitor

jimmie staton said:


> Hi, I've been looking at this for a while now... is the slots business card size or credit card size ? I need more options for my Calling Cards, and most of these have slots that only hold a credit card, but not business cards. Please help.
> "J!m"


The slots are sized to hold credit cards.


----------



## jimmie staton

Thanks... back to the drawing board for more options carry my Tiffany & Co Calling Cards. 
"J!m"


ultravisitor said:


> The slots are sized to hold credit cards.[/QUOTE


----------



## Mumfie

My first Gucci bag Fell in love with this white Ophidia and bought her at the Kadewe center during my vacation in Berlin this summer.


----------



## Sanzy

My first pair of Gucci shoes! Mid heel block sandals ! They’re beautiful


----------



## jimmie staton

Sanzy said:


> My first pair of Gucci shoes! Mid heel block sandals ! They’re beautiful


Yes they are ! Congrats !! Welcome to your new addiction... there will be many more Gucci shoes that will garner your attention from here on. Wear these beauties with the best of wealth, health and happiness.
"J!m"


----------



## snibor

Sanzy said:


> My first pair of Gucci shoes! Mid heel block sandals ! They’re beautiful


They look gorgeous!  Congrats


----------



## Swtshan7

Pink Dionysus WOC


----------



## Swtshan7

forgot the picture


----------



## SuLi

My brand new mini Marmont flap bag - I haven’t done a reveal in a really long time, so this is very exciting!  Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## antonio_islander

Got these at ssense for 40 percent off. Gotta love those private sales lol


----------



## 336

New shoes!


----------



## loves

336 said:


> New shoes!


We are shoe twins! 
They are the most comfortable loafers I have ever worn. I wonder what colour I will get next


----------



## 336

loves said:


> We are shoe twins!
> They are the most comfortable loafers I have ever worn. I wonder what colour I will get next


I just came back from dinner wearing these and now I’m planning what other colours I can get them in!


----------



## Sanzy

Just received this gorgeous book in the mail  of the new marmont collection from an SA. It was  such a sweet surprise!


----------



## lucydee

Sanzy said:


> Just received this gorgeous book in the mail  of the new marmont collection from an SA. It was  such a sweet surprise!





Sanzy said:


> Just received this gorgeous book in the mail  of the new marmont collection from an SA. It was  such a sweet surprise!


Hi, I too recieved this book in the mail today.  Gorgeous book but bad for my wallet, I love the new Marmont collection and I want this one.


----------



## lucydee

Hello all,
This is my Labor Day sale purchase at Gucci outlet. You know how I love anything Marmont, so i couldn't pass up on this deal.
Gucci Marmont tote shoulder bag in violet pink. This bag is stunning in person. Also picked up wallet on sale.
Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## lucydee

Pic Without flash.


----------



## RA_gucci

AManIntoFashion said:


> Waited a month for this wallet to come and I'm glad I was so patient!!
> 
> Gucci GG Supreme Key Case:


How big is this? Do you think it could hold a card holder? Like the basic Gucci supreme one? And what is the true width of it? Website says 12cm


----------



## Elena S

RA_gucci said:


> How big is this? Do you think it could hold a card holder? Like the basic Gucci supreme one? And what is the true width of it? Website says 12cm


I can answer your question since I also own it  it wouldn’t hold a card holder, but can hold credit cards


----------



## RA_gucci

Elena S said:


> I can answer your question since I also own it  it wouldn’t hold a card holder, but can hold credit cards
> View attachment 4561370


Thank you! Can you please tell me if it is 12cm/4.7inches wide? It looks so small, I can’t tell if it will fit much


----------



## Elena S

RA_gucci said:


> Thank you! Can you please tell me if it is 12cm/4.7inches wide? It looks so small, I can’t tell if it will fit much


It is indeed 12 cm wide in its widest part, but the opening is only 10 cm plus it's very structured and wouldn't really fit much more than a couple of keys or a key and a few cards.


----------



## RA_gucci

Elena S said:


> It is indeed 12 cm wide in its widest part, but the opening is only 10 cm plus it's very structured and wouldn't really fit much more than a couple of keys or a key and a few cards.


Thank you!  I will mostly use it for cards and some cash. Do you recommend the product?


----------



## Elena S

RA_gucci said:


> Thank you!  I will mostly use it for cards and some cash. Do you recommend the product?


Yes, I do!  I mostly use it as a key holder (I have only one key ) or as a key/ card holder when I wanna keep it simple and not bother having a separate card case with me.


----------



## RA_gucci

Elena S said:


> Yes, I do!  I mostly use it as a key holder (I have only one key ) or as a key/ card holder when I wanna keep it simple and not bother having a separate card case with me.


Haha I only have one key too! Sounds perfect for me thank you so much


----------



## papertiger

Sanzy said:


> My first pair of Gucci shoes! Mid heel block sandals ! They’re beautiful



Oh pretty!


----------



## AManIntoFashion

RA_gucci said:


> How big is this? Do you think it could hold a card holder? Like the basic Gucci supreme one? And what is the true width of it? Website says 12cm





Elena S said:


> I can answer your question since I also own it  it wouldn’t hold a card holder, but can hold credit cards
> View attachment 4561370



Sorry for the delayed response. Elena's posts are exactly correct. It's a great piece!!


----------



## averagejoe

I've been obsessing about this bag since I first saw it on the website, and then in real life at the boutique. I finally got my hands on it! I was debating between this and the Fendi men's Baguette in nylon, and in the end, this won. I love everything about this bag! The blue velvet makes it really unique because I don't have anything like that in my collection!


----------



## jimmie staton

averagejoe said:


> I've been obsessing about this bag since I first saw it on the website, and then in real life at the boutique. I finally got my hands on it! I was debating between this and the Fendi men's Baguette in nylon, and in the end, this won. I love everything about this bag! The blue velvet makes it really unique because I don't have anything like that in my collection!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4579414
> View attachment 4579415


Amazing ! Model shot please !!!
"J!m"


----------



## averagejoe

jimmie staton said:


> Amazing ! Model shot please !!!
> "J!m"


Soon! I can't wait to use it on the weekend! It's been raining 2 days non-stop here. I feel bad for the people going door to door to do trick or treating for Halloween.


----------



## jimmie staton

averagejoe said:


> Soon! I can't wait to use it on the weekend! It's been raining 2 days non-stop here. I feel bad for the people going door to door to do trick or treating for Halloween.


I'm sure... you should have filled your blue velvet Gucci bag with candy to give out to the Trick or Treaters... in style !!!
"J!m"


----------



## stylistbydesign

averagejoe said:


> I've been obsessing about this bag since I first saw it on the website, and then in real life at the boutique. I finally got my hands on it! I was debating between this and the Fendi men's Baguette in nylon, and in the end, this won. I love everything about this bag! The blue velvet makes it really unique because I don't have anything like that in my collection!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4579414
> View attachment 4579415



This is amazing!  The GG logo in the velvet looks super luxe and sophisticated.  Enjoy! [emoji7]


----------



## papertiger

averagejoe said:


> I've been obsessing about this bag since I first saw it on the website, and then in real life at the boutique. I finally got my hands on it! I was debating between this and the Fendi men's Baguette in nylon, and in the end, this won. I love everything about this bag! The blue velvet makes it really unique because I don't have anything like that in my collection!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4579414
> View attachment 4579415



Lve this


----------



## thebeautyjunkee

Hello ladies! Just want to share my first- ever Gucci. I purchased this back in June 2019 at the Gucci Rodeo Drive boutique. Shame on me, the SA was really nice and I completely forgot her name. 

I chose between Loewe Puzzle Bag and this. I went for this in the end because it is less heavier, plus I wanted something that can be both a day and night bag. Overall, this bag is a statement piece; I always get compliments on the bag. The only Gucci that I had a serious bag crush on.


----------



## papertiger

thebeautyjunkee said:


> Hello ladies! Just want to share my first- ever Gucci. I purchased this back in June 2019 at the Gucci Rodeo Drive boutique. Shame on me, the SA was really nice and I completely forgot her name.
> 
> I chose between Loewe Puzzle Bag and this. I went for this in the end because it is less heavier, plus I wanted something that can be both a day and night bag. Overall, this bag is a statement piece; I always get compliments on the bag. The only Gucci that I had a serious bag crush on.
> View attachment 4609638



Beautiful!!!


----------



## thebeautyjunkee

papertiger said:


> Beautiful!!!



Thanks!


----------



## iriedame

Picked up this beauty. Perfect for Christmas.


----------



## reginaPhalange

I’ve multiple Gucci Soho Discos and thought this would be perfect for them since I wanted something from the Marmont collection ♥️


----------



## dotty8

iriedame said:


> Picked up this beauty. Perfect for Christmas.



Adorable 

Not purchased yet, but thinking of getting this cutie


----------



## HermesFanKelly

So....I loooove all things Marmont (it never seems to get old for me lol) and picked up this cute new bag and blanket (could not resist the cuteness of the bunny). The bag really works well with many of my outfits and it is very comfortable to wear.


----------



## topglamchic

I am a lover of exotics. My very very good friend gifted this to me.  Cheers and blessings to all the sisterhoods that keep us going!


----------



## snibor

topglamchic said:


> I am a lover of exotics. My very very good friend gifted this to me.  Cheers and blessings to all the sisterhoods that keep us going!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4627629


Gorgeous!


----------



## jimmie staton

topglamchic said:


> I am a lover of exotics. My very very good friend gifted this to me.  Cheers and blessings to all the sisterhoods that keep us going!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4627629


Stunning.
"J!m"


----------



## papertiger

dotty8 said:


> Adorable
> 
> Not purchased yet, but thinking of getting this cutie



It's amazing. 

I don't like all the embellished Gucci bags but this one is another dimension


----------



## papertiger

topglamchic said:


> I am a lover of exotics. My very very good friend gifted this to me.  Cheers and blessings to all the sisterhoods that keep us going!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4627629



You have fantastic friends that know you well. This is beyond, congratulations.


----------



## Clifmar

I just got the small camera bag in the light pink color. I never thought a camera bag could be so roomy, I love it!


----------



## ChocoAvantGarde

I’ve been needing a black crossbody w/ gold hardware for a while. At first I wasn’t too crazy about the antique hardware, because imho it kind of limits the bag to casual wear, but I’m hoping it will grow on me [emoji5]


----------



## viclou67

I wanted something from the Ophidia line and also needed a roomier bag for everyday use. Hopefully this will be it!


----------



## Luv2Shop1

Picked this up last week--love it!


----------



## stylistbydesign

viclou67 said:


> I wanted something from the Ophidia line and also needed a roomier bag for everyday use. Hopefully this will be it!
> 
> View attachment 4630775



I think this is such a stylish and modern take on the hobo bag!  Congrats and enjoy. [emoji4]


----------



## bh4me

My first Gucci bag... Ophidia GG Flora backpack


----------



## mrs.JC

Clifmar said:


> I just got the small camera bag in the light pink color. I never thought a camera bag could be so roomy, I love it!



I just want to say how good that looks on you!  May I ask your height?


----------



## gbbeau

Wanted the mini, but couldn't even fit my phone in it  so I went with the small, which I still absolutely looove  it still surprises me how much I can fit into this bag!


----------



## SDBagLover

I’m not sure it was very 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
smart to purchase a white wallet but I just thought it was so pretty....


----------



## snibor

SDBagLover said:


> I’m not sure it was very
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4669042
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> smart to purchase a white wallet but I just thought it was so pretty....


So pretty!


----------



## Venessa84

Small Dionysus in pink has been added to my collection 




I love how fun this pink is. I’m not sure what took me so long to add this beauty to my collection.


----------



## stylistbydesign

Venessa84 said:


> Small Dionysus in pink has been added to my collection
> 
> View attachment 4669952
> 
> 
> I love how fun this pink is. I’m not sure what took me so long to add this beauty to my collection.



I’ve seen this in person, and the color is to die for!  Enjoy [emoji175]


----------



## snibor

Venessa84 said:


> Small Dionysus in pink has been added to my collection
> 
> View attachment 4669952
> 
> 
> I love how fun this pink is. I’m not sure what took me so long to add this beauty to my collection.


Congrats!  I have this and have only worn a few times but people go crazy over it when I wore it.  Enjoy


----------



## IntheOcean

Venessa84 said:


> Small Dionysus in pink has been added to my collection
> 
> View attachment 4669952
> 
> 
> I love how fun this pink is. I’m not sure what took me so long to add this beauty to my collection.


Wow, what a pretty little thing! Congrats!


----------



## papertiger

viclou67 said:


> I wanted something from the Ophidia line and also needed a roomier bag for everyday use. Hopefully this will be it!
> 
> View attachment 4630775



  Congratulations 

I have a (probably larger) Half Moon in brown suede and web-stripe, welcome to the club, I  my bag.


----------



## papertiger

SDBagLover said:


> I’m not sure it was very
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4669042
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> smart to purchase a white wallet but I just thought it was so pretty....




LOL

I clean my chalk purse and Bamboo TH (smooth leather OMG) every month if I'm wearing either a lot (rather than twice yearly). I wore my grandmother's ivory clutch, that was 60 years old at that point, after an H craftsperson cleaned it for me. Don't be afraid to use it.


----------



## papertiger

Luv2Shop1 said:


> Picked this up last week--love it!
> 
> View attachment 4631697


----------



## papertiger

Venessa84 said:


> Small Dionysus in pink has been added to my collection
> 
> View attachment 4669952
> 
> 
> I love how fun this pink is. I’m not sure what took me so long to add this beauty to my collection.



Totally adorable, the colour is so pretty!


----------



## papertiger

bh4me said:


> My first Gucci bag... Ophidia GG Flora backpack
> View attachment 4651622
> View attachment 4651623



Great first pic, suits you nicely


----------



## papertiger

gbbeau said:


> Wanted the mini, but couldn't even fit my phone in it  so I went with the small, which I still absolutely looove  it still surprises me how much I can fit into this bag!
> View attachment 4666922



Love the camera style


----------



## SDBagLover

snibor said:


> So pretty!


Thank you!


----------



## SDBagLover

papertiger said:


> LOL
> 
> I clean my chalk purse and Bamboo TH (smooth leather OMG) every month if I'm wearing either a lot (rather than twice yearly). I wore my grandmother's ivory clutch, that was 60 years old at that point, after an H craftsperson cleaned it for me. Don't be afraid to use it.


Great advice, thank you for making me feel good about just using and enjoying the new wallet.  : )


----------



## bh4me

papertiger said:


> Great first pic, suits you nicely


Thank you!


----------



## AMRV89

Venessa84 said:


> Small Dionysus in pink has been added to my collection
> 
> View attachment 4669952
> 
> 
> I love how fun this pink is. I’m not sure what took me so long to add this beauty to my collection.


I have this color in the mini size and I love it to death. I’m sure you’ll get lots of use out of the small.


----------



## Venessa84

stylistbydesign said:


> I’ve seen this in person, and the color is to die for!  Enjoy [emoji175]





snibor said:


> Congrats!  I have this and have only worn a few times but people go crazy over it when I wore it.  Enjoy





IntheOcean said:


> Wow, what a pretty little thing! Congrats!





papertiger said:


> Totally adorable, the colour is so pretty!





AMRV89 said:


> I have this color in the mini size and I love it to death. I’m sure you’ll get lots of use out of the small.



Thank you all! I haven’t had a chance to wear her yet but looking forward to rocking this beauty. I really love the color.


----------



## JWWIFE

Love My Shoes!


----------



## luxfishin

viclou67 said:


> I wanted something from the Ophidia line and also needed a roomier bag for everyday use. Hopefully this will be it!
> 
> View attachment 4630775


this is the bag i was thinking of but could not find any review?  how do you like your bag and can you post a mod shot?


----------



## papertiger

luxfishin said:


> this is the bag i was thinking of but could not find any review?  how do you like your bag and can you post a mod shot?



This is not really the thread for that. 

Feel free to start a new thread and ask people to contribute TY


----------



## JWWIFE

My Gucci Supreme Key Case! I ordered this one from Saks Fifth Ave. Such a Beauty!


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Picked up this sporty a Gucci watch I got for hubby at nordstromrack.


----------



## JWWIFE

Johnpauliegal said:


> Picked up this sporty a Gucci watch I got for hubby at nordstromrack.



Love it! I am actually looking for one myself...


----------



## stylistbydesign

Johnpauliegal said:


> Picked up this sporty a Gucci watch I got for hubby at nordstromrack.


Oooo, nice!   Are you saving it for a gift, or is he lucky enough to get it right away? My DH is loves his Apple watch, but I kind of miss the variety of his watch collection (pre-Apple watch).


----------



## Miavic

I purchased Gucci Marmont 2.0 coin purse recently and it is too adorable!  Not practical at all but will be cute as a key pouch/card/holder.  Haven't had the chance to use it yet!  The color is what made me want it.


----------



## SkeeWee1908

Miavic said:


> I purchased Gucci Marmont 2.0 coin purse recently and it is too adorable!  Not practical at all but will be cute as a key pouch/card/holder.  Haven't had the chance to use it yet!  The color is what made me want it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4711385





Miavic said:


> I purchased Gucci Marmont 2.0 coin purse recently and it is too adorable!  Not practical at all but will be cute as a key pouch/card/holder.  Haven't had the chance to use it yet!  The color is what made me want it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4711385


Love the color enjoy your new beauty.


----------



## stylistbydesign

Miavic said:


> I purchased Gucci Marmont 2.0 coin purse recently and it is too adorable!  Not practical at all but will be cute as a key pouch/card/holder.  Haven't had the chance to use it yet!  The color is what made me want it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4711385


It’s so cute that no one cares what it actually holds!  That’s adorable, and you’ll smile every time you see it.


----------



## ItzLolliBe

Venessa84 said:


> Thank you all! I haven’t had a chance to wear her yet but looking forward to rocking this beauty. I really love the color.



What is the color called if you don’t mind my asking? I just fell in love with your bag!


----------



## JWWIFE

Received theses on Friday and I Love them!!!


----------



## SeattleGal93

My first Gucci piece! I‘ve been wanting a new cardholder and after a ton of debate, I settled on this one. Nordstrom curbside pick-up for the win! Thanks for letting me share


----------



## Venessa84

ItzLolliBe said:


> What is the color called if you don’t mind my asking? I just fell in love with your bag!



Sorry just seeing this...the tag says box pink/ black diamond


----------



## jimmie staton

SeattleGal93 said:


> My first Gucci piece! I‘ve been wanting a new cardholder and after a ton of debate, I settled on this one. Nordstrom curbside pick-up for the win! Thanks for letting me share
> View attachment 4717210


Welcome to the Wonderful World of Gucci SeattleGal93, 
There will be so much more you will buy from Gucci... buckle -up and enjoy the ride. Gucci is so addictive. Enjoy your new and lovely purchase. Wishing you the very best of wealth, health and happiness... and may all your dreams come true.
"J!m"


----------



## SeattleGal93

jimmie staton said:


> Welcome to the Wonderful World of Gucci SeattleGal93,
> There will be so much more you will buy from Gucci... buckle -up and enjoy the ride. Gucci is so addictive. Enjoy your new and lovely purchase. Wishing you the very best of wealth, health and happiness... and may all your dreams come true.
> "J!m"



Thank you so much! No doubt it’s the start of a new addiction


----------



## jimmie staton

SeattleGal93 said:


> Thank you so much! No doubt it’s the start of a new addiction


honored.
"J!m"


----------



## iqaganda

New to me Jackie! I love its vibrant color! It speaks summer!!


----------



## LovingLV81

New to me Gucci also my first piece .


----------



## steph22

This arrived today - Supreme GG Ophidia cosmetic case


----------



## bagsobsessed_10

steph22 said:


> This arrived today - Supreme GG Ophidia cosmetic case
> View attachment 4728290


Beautiful   what size did you get?


----------



## steph22

bagsobsessed_10 said:


> Beautiful   what size did you get?



Medium


----------



## JWWIFE

Got this beauty a couple of weeks ago.. 
“Ophidia GG cosmetic case“


----------



## JWWIFE

My Gucci Sunglasses; Summer Ready with no where to go for now... lol


----------



## iqaganda

Since the Jackie is making a comeback, I got this for a steal!! And found the color and style that I have been looking for. I am a happy camper for now...


----------



## taypolo

I haven't received it yet because it's on backorder until July 15th (I have never ordered anything from Gucci that has been on backorder so if anyone has, please let me know if it comes later/earlier!) but I am just SO excited about this colour combination! I decided on the super mini since I prefer small bags, I only carry a few essential items. I also don't have any bags with silver hardware so it's a welcome addition


----------



## MooMooVT

JWWIFE said:


> Got this beauty a couple of weeks ago..
> “Ophidia GG cosmetic case“


UGH. This is SO beautiful! I really want this but I'm pretty sure I don't need it. The struggle is _real..._


----------



## JWWIFE

MooMooVT said:


> UGH. This is SO beautiful! I really want this but I'm pretty sure I don't need it. The struggle is _real..._



Lol, I know the feeling! It is so beautiful...


----------



## Kate1989

JWWIFE said:


> View attachment 4692283
> View attachment 4692285
> View attachment 4692292
> 
> 
> Love My Shoes!



I am eyeing up that Gucci camera bag! I've been wanting to add a camera bag for a while. I haven't bought anything non-LV in ages but am thinking about buying that camera bag next month (I love red and shiny gold hardware). 
How are you finding it? Would you mind taking some pics of what fits inside and modelling shots?


----------



## JWWIFE

Kate1989 said:


> I am eyeing up that Gucci camera bag! I've been wanting to add a camera bag for a while. I haven't bought anything non-LV in ages but am thinking about buying that camera bag next month (I love red and shiny gold hardware).
> How are you finding it? Would you mind taking some pics of what fits inside and modelling shots?



I love it! I been meaning to do modeling shots lol.. I am going to take some this week and what’s inside...


----------



## Kate1989

JWWIFE said:


> I love it! I been meaning to do modeling shots lol.. I am going to take some this week and what’s inside...



That's great! Can't wait to see


----------



## JWWIFE

Part II of my pre mini birthday haul! 
Gemini Season is around the corner! 
Neo Vintage Canvas Belt Bag


----------



## topglamchic

Hi friends!  I want some fun and laughter so was inspired to get this from the Ignasi Monreal collaboration.


----------



## Venessa84

topglamchic said:


> Hi friends!  I want some fun and laughter so was inspired to get this from the Ignasi Monreal collaboration.



What a cute, fun sweater! You’re always looking fabulous!!


----------



## topglamchic

Venessa84 said:


> What a cute, fun sweater! You’re always looking fabulous!!



Venessa84 thank you for the kind words!!  I always enjoy seeing your bag choices against the garden backdrop


----------



## jimmie staton

topglamchic said:


> Hi friends!  I want some fun and laughter so was inspired to get this from the Ignasi Monreal collaboration.


topglamchic... you've done it again ! I love the sweater. I love how you rock your items. You can't lose with the stuff you use ! More is more and less is a bore !! You've got style for miles !!! Fashion is truly your passion !!!! Dang, I got mad bars ! I should've been a Rapper !!!! lol
"J!m"


----------



## topglamchic

jimmie staton said:


> topglamchic... you've done it again ! I love the sweater. I love how you rock your items. You can't lose with the stuff you use ! More is more and less is a bore !! You've got style for miles !!! Fashion is truly your passion !!!! Dang, I got mad bars ! I should've been a Rapper !!!! lol
> "J!m"



Jimmie Staton, its always a pleasure to read your words.  I am literally laughing out loud! I'm going to steal your phrase "more is more and less is a bore." lol!


----------



## jimmie staton

topglamchic said:


> Jimmie Staton, its always a pleasure to read your words.  I am literally laughing out loud! I'm going to steal your phrase "more is more and less is a bore." lol!


Honored... actually, I borrowed the phrase from Iris Apfel, she is THE Fashion O.G., I, nor she wouldn't mind you using her phrase... as fashionably stylish as you are, she would be just as honored as I am.
"J!m"


----------



## papertiger

iqaganda said:


> Since the Jackie is making a comeback, I got this for a steal!! And found the color and style that I have been looking for. I am a happy camper for now...
> 
> View attachment 4730271



Congrats to you! Great all year round colour


----------



## papertiger

topglamchic said:


> Hi friends!  I want some fun and laughter so was inspired to get this from the Ignasi Monreal collaboration.



Looks like my cat was the model for this LOL. I love the pic of the winged horse in the car park from the collab. 

I think it's totally wonderful and a real piece. So cute, so Gucci and so YOU


----------



## papertiger

JWWIFE said:


> Part II of my pre mini birthday haul!
> Gemini Season is around the corner!
> Neo Vintage Canvas Belt Bag



Happy Belated Birthday, fabulous little go everywhere bag - and with that little cat.


----------



## EALV13

Ahhh i love this thread, I got my Gucci Soho on Monday in the rose beige and I am in looooove. Debated for so long between the disco and the ysl Lou camera, but I'm so happy with my choice  debating order one of the cardholders in the gorgeous pastels either pink or the mint green.


----------



## LovingLV81

EALV13 said:


> Ahhh i love this thread, I got my Gucci Soho on Monday in the rose beige and I am in looooove. Debated for so long between the disco and the ysl Lou camera, but I'm so happy with my choice  debating order one of the cardholders in the gorgeous pastels either pink or the mint green.



Congratulations. It looks great !


----------



## Lillagumman

My new gucci is à super mini


----------



## Lillagumman




----------



## snoopysleepy

Birthday haul...from the enabler hubby. Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## JWWIFE

Part 4 of my pre mini birthday haul! 
Gemini Season is here!


----------



## taypolo

Lillagumman said:


> View attachment 4744877


ugh soooo pretty! I cannot wait to get mine! Did you get your online or in store?


----------



## Lillagumman

taypolo said:


> ugh soooo pretty! I cannot wait to get mine! Did you get your online or in store?


Yes it’s so pretty. I got it online and can’t wait to use it. Hope you get one soon.


----------



## IntheOcean

Lillagumman said:


> View attachment 4744877


Super pretty color! Perfect for summer. Congrats 


snoopysleepy said:


> Birthday haul...from the enabler hubby. Thanks for letting me share.


Happy Birthday!  Congrats on adding these beauties to your collection!


----------



## EALV13

snoopysleepy said:


> Birthday haul...from the enabler hubby. Thanks for letting me share.



Oh my god, what a haul!!! Happy birthday


----------



## topglamchic

Big sigh...crazy. But such fun!!  Opinions.


----------



## Kate1989

My first Gucci purchase! It's the cutest little bag, so glad I went for red.


----------



## JWWIFE

Modeling Shots on my birthday yesterday of the Gucci Neo Vintage Canvas Belt Bag and more! I love it!


----------



## snibor

JWWIFE said:


> Modeling Shots on my birthday yesterday of the Gucci Neo Vintage Canvas Belt Bag and more! I love it!


Looking fantastic!!  Happy Birthday.


----------



## JWWIFE

snibor said:


> Looking fantastic!!  Happy Birthday.



Thankkk You!


----------



## bagsobsessed_10

Got her today.


----------



## snoopysleepy

Gifted today by my BFF❤️. So cute.


----------



## Lucia.elena

New to me... a monogram horsebit clutch. Obsessed already


----------



## Elena S

Two purchases from end of May / beginning of June: Princetown loafers in light rose and Soho Disco in rose beige


----------



## Elena S

Elena S said:


> Princetown loafers in light rose


I meant light pink of course


----------



## steph22

Blooms print shawl arrived last week.


----------



## JWWIFE

Kate1989 said:


> I am eyeing up that Gucci camera bag! I've been wanting to add a camera bag for a while. I haven't bought anything non-LV in ages but am thinking about buying that camera bag next month (I love red and shiny gold hardware).
> How are you finding it? Would you mind taking some pics of what fits inside and modelling shots?



Heyy, I finally got around to taking a pic of what’s fit inside... it holds a lot..
LV Coin Purse
LV 4 Keyholder
3 LV Card Holder
Gucci Key Holder 
LV Victorine Wallet 
LV Felicie Inserts 
Airpod Pros 
Plus iPhone


----------



## JWWIFE

Kate1989 said:


> I am eyeing up that Gucci camera bag! I've been wanting to add a camera bag for a while. I haven't bought anything non-LV in ages but am thinking about buying that camera bag next month (I love red and shiny gold hardware).
> How are you finding it? Would you mind taking some pics of what fits inside and modelling shots?



Someone took a pic of me at my husband grandmother funeral... here’s a modeling shot.. sorry for the background..as you can see, I got the black one too..


----------



## JWWIFE

I got the black one too..love it


----------



## Kate1989

JWWIFE said:


> Someone took a pic of me at my husband grandmother funeral... here’s a modeling shot.. sorry for the background..as you can see, I got the black one too..


Hi! Thank you for the pic it looks great on you! I ended up ordering a mini and absolutely love it. I also then ordered the small in pastel pink with silver hardware. I watched a YouTube video etc before purchasing but was surprisingly not taken with it when it arrived even though the colour is gorgeous. (It's now on the way back to Gucci). Once I held the small in real life I was unsure about the shape (I think I just prefer the shape of the mini) and despite being new the silver hardware was badly tarnished round the edges. The tarnishing was a bit tricky to fully capture on camera (it looked worse irl). I'm still tempted to get a small at some point though. If not then maybe another mini (I just wish there were more options in the mini!) Have you had any issues with the shiny gold hardware?


----------



## JWWIFE

Kate1989 said:


> Hi! Thank you for the pic it looks great on you! I ended up ordering a mini and absolutely love it. I also then ordered the small in pastel pink with silver hardware. I watched a YouTube video etc before purchasing but was surprisingly not taken with it when it arrived even though the colour is gorgeous. (It's now on the way back to Gucci). Once I held the small in real life I was unsure about the shape (I think I just prefer the shape of the mini) and despite being new the silver hardware was badly tarnished round the edges. The tarnishing was a bit tricky to fully capture on camera (it looked worse irl). I'm still tempted to get a small at some point though. If not then maybe another mini (I just wish there were more options in the mini!) Have you had any issues with the shiny gold hardware?


Heyy, good choice on the mini... I am thinking about getting a mini too but i am not crazy on the pastel colors either.. I hate the took the white/off white mini away..


----------



## Kate1989

JWWIFE said:


> Heyy, good choice on the mini... I am thinking about getting a mini too but i am not crazy on the pastel colors either.. I hate the took the white/off white mini away..


I think it may end up being another mini, they definitely need to expand the colour options though. 

It's funny you should say that because I've been contemplating getting a white bag. I've always avoided because I worry how it will wear etc. I'm mainly trying to avoid playing it safe with fully black bags. I already have an LV MylockmeBB and Twice in Noir so another small all-black bag would end up getting unused I think.


----------



## MrsMBunboxing

My gucci haul during Neiman sale!


----------



## bh4me

In love with another flora  Here’s my shoulder bag


----------



## Moniqq

Bought this bag yesterday in the store at Dubai mall can anyone share their experience on this kind of style neo vintage? I needed an everyday bag so I took this one, plannin to buy the mini ophidia but my wallet does not fit! So I decided to take this one instead.


----------



## t_v

I needed a small red bag and this one is perfect! I’m in love!


----------



## gisselle226

Moniqq said:


> Bought this bag yesterday in the store at Dubai mall can anyone share their experience on this kind of style neo vintage? I needed an everyday bag so I took this one, plannin to buy the mini ophidia but my wallet does not fit! So I decided to take this one instead.
> 
> View attachment 4770586
> 
> 
> View attachment 4770587


It's adorable!


----------



## JWWIFE

Moniqq said:


> Bought this bag yesterday in the store at Dubai mall can anyone share their experience on this kind of style neo vintage? I needed an everyday bag so I took this one, plannin to buy the mini ophidia but my wallet does not fit! So I decided to take this one instead.
> 
> View attachment 4770586
> 
> 
> View attachment 4770587


Yess, great choice... it’s on my list..


----------



## honolulu168

Anyone has these two items? Please share your thoughts! Thank you!


----------



## MrsMBunboxing

I bought a psychedelic zip around card case,  a pink beret with crystals,  and a hoodie ( i love the back with 2 dogs embroidered).


----------



## JWWIFE

Love My Headband!!


----------



## snibor

JWWIFE said:


> Love My Headband!!
> 
> View attachment 4786208


Beautiful. And manicure on point!


----------



## JWWIFE

snibor said:


> Beautiful. And manicure on point!


Thank You!!


----------



## MooMooVT

MrsMBunboxing said:


> I bought a psychedelic zip around card case,  a pink beret with crystals,  and a hoodie ( i love the back with 2 dogs embroidered).


Oh! I love that pink beret. I saw this in the store recently and can't stop thinking about it...



JWWIFE said:


> Love My Headband!!



I've always wondered how this wears. If you're so inclined, I'd love to see mod shots! This is beautiful.


----------



## reginaPhalange

A very late reveal of a pair of Brixton Loafers which fortunately I got to wear before everything closed but in my excitement forgot to post back in January. Super comfy and I’d maybe consider getting another pair in the future.


----------



## papertiger

topglamchic said:


> Big sigh...crazy. But such fun!!  Opinions.



I have missed so much. 

Fabulosity!


----------



## papertiger

Lucia.elena said:


> View attachment 4755127
> 
> New to me... a monogram horsebit clutch. Obsessed already



Bag sisters (mine's plain black leather). Classics just get better with age!!!


----------



## papertiger

reginaPhalange said:


> A very late reveal of a pair of Brixton Loafers which fortunately I got to wear before everything closed but in my excitement forgot to post back in January. Super comfy and I’d maybe consider getting another pair in the future.
> 
> View attachment 4794920



Glad you got round to posting. Can't beat a Gucci loafer


----------



## papertiger

JWWIFE said:


> Someone took a pic of me at my husband grandmother funeral... here’s a modeling shot.. sorry for the background..as you can see, I got the black one too..



Very sorry for your family's loss


----------



## papertiger

honolulu168 said:


> Anyone has these two items? Please share your thoughts! Thank you!
> 
> View attachment 4775178
> 
> 
> View attachment 4775180



Great Summer additions 

Perhaps start a thread to ask.


----------



## JWWIFE

papertiger said:


> Very sorry for your family's loss


 
Thank you


----------



## JWWIFE

MooMooVT said:


> Oh! I love that pink beret. I saw this in the store recently and can't stop thinking about it...
> 
> 
> 
> I've always wondered how this wears. If you're so inclined, I'd love to see mod shots! This is beautiful.



Will do!


----------



## JWWIFE

Finally was in stock! I love them!


----------



## papertiger

JWWIFE said:


> Finally was in stock! I love them!
> 
> View attachment 4795873
> 
> 
> View attachment 4795874
> 
> 
> View attachment 4795875
> 
> 
> View attachment 4795876



Very Gucci-xy if I may say


----------



## JWWIFE

papertiger said:


> Very Gucci-xy if I may say


----------



## reginaPhalange

I celebrated my birthday last month and had a couple things on my wishlist from Gucci: 



	

		
			
		

		
	
Another Soho Disco, because it’s easily been my most used bag for the last few years and a pair of Ace Sneakers with the plain white fold down heel, which I definitely prefer to the foiled snakeskin.


----------



## baghabitz34

My first new Gucci purchase, the Ophidia tote in the medium size. Love it, it’s so lightweight & pretty!


----------



## papertiger

baghabitz34 said:


> View attachment 4812366
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first new Gucci purchase, the Ophidia tote in the medium size. Love it, it’s so lightweight & pretty!



Congratulations to you, a wonderful classic looking tote and a forever bag


----------



## papertiger

My new crazy baby


----------



## chili_amaryllis

My new Marmont in pastel colors


----------



## JWWIFE

Love this Pink!


----------



## JWWIFE

My Other Card Case! Love Both of my Card Holders!


----------



## louislove29

Here’s my newest bag that I’d been lusting after since I first saw them online a few months ago. Gucci marmont small camera bag. Thanks to everyone that read all my posts about this lol. Also this is my 2nd Gucci in my collection and they were both bought during quarantine. Kind of excited to find something I like at a slightly lower price point than LV


----------



## balen.girl

Hi Gucci lovers. I am usually active at LV, but now I am in love with Gucci. I met sweet SA and have a pleasant experience at boutique. Nice feeling compare to when I bought LV, which I spent more than this super mini bag. Here is my new baby. I hope she will have new sisters soon.


----------



## chelsmcfarland

balen.girl said:


> Hi Gucci lovers. I am usually active at LV, but now I am in love with Gucci. I met sweet SA and have a pleasant experience at boutique. Nice feeling compare to when I bought LV, which I spent more than this super mini bag. Here is my new baby. I hope she will have new sisters soon.
> View attachment 4820156
> 
> View attachment 4820158


Congrats! I love this little bag and find it to be very functional from day to night!


----------



## balen.girl

chelsmcfarland said:


> Congrats! I love this little bag and find it to be very functional from day to night!


Thank you dear. I love it too. Now thinking to get one more in other color.


----------



## Lillagumman

This summer I have used just one bag and it’s the Mormont black super mini. But one day I had a different bag and guess what. It was my blue Mormont super mini. it’s been a strange summer but the super mini was the right bag for this one.


----------



## balen.girl

Lillagumman said:


> This summer I have used just one bag and it’s the Mormont black super mini. But one day I had a different bag and guess what. It was my blue Mormont super mini. it’s been a strange summer but the super mini was the right bag for this one.


Now is winter here in Australia. The bag is a bit short when wearing as sling bag because of my jacket. Soon will be spring then summer. I can’t wait to play with my super mini.


----------



## cece123

My Ophidia mini bucket bag! I had been eyeing this bag for the last month or so but it’s still in production (not shipping out until end of September) on the website. Went into my local store today to see if they might have it and they did!! Debated on the mini vs small size but ultimately loved the look of the mini over the utility of the small. It also surprisingly fits more than you’d think! I’ve fit my phone, keys (with a clunky keychain), card holder, small lotion, blotting papers, lipgloss, chapstick, and airpods with ease.

I haven’t seen many reviews on the mini size though - hoping it holds up well since I am currently in love


----------



## travelbliss

These 2 are my first real Gucci set.  Rarely do I
venture from LV, but the 1955 horsebit pattern is truly timeless.


----------



## Mumfie

Gucci Marmont camera bag in multi colour. Love her so much. Cute and pretty


----------



## chelsmcfarland

I was tirelessly stalking these in my size from the moment I saw them! Finally found them in my size!


----------



## rowy65

I’ve been obsessed lately with finding vintage Jackie bags.  Now that I’ve found my perfect 2, I happened on this little cutie accidentally.


----------



## Soniaa

My first Gucci purchase


----------



## Danstuh

ladyike92 said:


> View attachment 4081405
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GG Supreme belt bag. I have to thank my friend who just happens to work for Gucci for hunting this bag down for me when she was in Italy last week!


super late to this post, but how do you like it??? im really debating on getting this


----------



## JenJBS

My first Gucci item!  The Ophedia GG Supreme coin pouch.  Really happy with ssense.com. Ordered over the weekend, arrived by DHL this morning. Including a pic with my hand for size reference.


----------



## Ruxby

I tried on this bag in the boutique and would not part with. It’s light, just the right size for me, and very comfortable to carry. I know I’ll use this bag a lot and it’s so cute!


----------



## JenJBS

Ruxby said:


> I tried on this bag in the boutique and would not part with. It’s light, just the right size for me, and very comfortable to carry. I know I’ll use this bag a lot and it’s so cute!
> 
> View attachment 4835311



Beautiful!    Congratulations!


----------



## rowy65

Ruxby said:


> I tried on this bag in the boutique and would not part with. It’s light, just the right size for me, and very comfortable to carry. I know I’ll use this bag a lot and it’s so cute!
> 
> View attachment 4835311


Congrats, totally gorgeous!!!!


----------



## viclou67

I ordered the small Jackie 1961 bag and could not be happier with it. I had to get a matching card case too. Now I need to save up for a leather one in medium.


----------



## JenJBS

viclou67 said:


> I ordered the small Jackie 1961 bag and could not be happier with it. I had to get a matching card case too. Now I need to save up for a leather one in medium.
> View attachment 4839709



Gorgeous!         Enjoy your new purchases!


----------



## rowy65

viclou67 said:


> I ordered the small Jackie 1961 bag and could not be happier with it. I had to get a matching card case too. Now I need to save up for a leather one in medium.
> View attachment 4839709


Love this!   I’m eyeing the all leather ones also


----------



## archmart

Ruxby said:


> I tried on this bag in the boutique and would not part with. It’s light, just the right size for me, and very comfortable to carry. I know I’ll use this bag a lot and it’s so cute!
> 
> View attachment 4835311


Is this the small version? I was interested in the mini, but it seemed too mini.


----------



## archmart

rowy65 said:


> I’ve been obsessed lately with finding vintage Jackie bags.  Now that I’ve found my perfect 2, I happened on this little cutie accidentally.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4829618


Congrats! It’s a great little grab and go bag! I have the black leather version and have been eyeing this one too! It seems like the only ones left on the website are the white leather and canvas versions.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Johnpauliegal said:


> I love it! It was so nice of him to get a gift for you on HIS  birthday.
> Enjoy it!


+1!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

viclou67 said:


> I ordered the small Jackie 1961 bag and could not be happier with it. I had to get a matching card case too. Now I need to save up for a leather one in medium.
> View attachment 4839709


So nice! Is this the smallest model?


----------



## CaliLove21

Just purchased a disco! Was never a fan of this bag but I’ve been wanting something carefree with no hardware to scratch. There are so many good reviews on this bag so I went for it. Late to the party but I’m a huge fan of this bag now! Super light and fits a lot! I have trouble fitting my huge sunglasses cases in most bags— they fit easily in the disco. I will say the zipper isn’t the smoothest, definitely can’t glide the zipper with one hand. Not sure if it gets better with use?


----------



## JenJBS

CaliLove21 said:


> Just purchased a disco! Was never a fan of this bag but I’ve been wanting something carefree with no hardware to scratch. There are so many good reviews on this bag so I went for it. Late to the party but I’m a huge fan of this bag now! Super light and fits a lot! I have trouble fitting my huge sunglasses cases in most bags— they fit easily in the disco. I will say the zipper isn’t the smoothest, definitely can’t glide the zipper with one hand. Not sure if it gets better with use?
> View attachment 4843126



Congratulations on your beautiful red bag!   Glad you're so happy with it!


----------



## papertiger

viclou67 said:


> I ordered the small Jackie 1961 bag and could not be happier with it. I had to get a matching card case too. Now I need to save up for a leather one in medium.
> View attachment 4839709



Fab! 

Congratualtions on both


----------



## papertiger

Ruxby said:


> I tried on this bag in the boutique and would not part with. It’s light, just the right size for me, and very comfortable to carry. I know I’ll use this bag a lot and it’s so cute!
> 
> View attachment 4835311



Faultless!


----------



## papertiger

travelbliss said:


> These 2 are my first real Gucci set.  Rarely do I
> venture from LV, but the 1955 horsebit pattern is truly timeless.
> View attachment 4826477



Great set, I totally approve


----------



## JWWIFE

My Soho Disco!


----------



## cat1967

cece123 said:


> My Ophidia mini bucket bag! I had been eyeing this bag for the last month or so but it’s still in production (not shipping out until end of September) on the website. Went into my local store today to see if they might have it and they did!! Debated on the mini vs small size but ultimately loved the look of the mini over the utility of the small. It also surprisingly fits more than you’d think! I’ve fit my phone, keys (with a clunky keychain), card holder, small lotion, blotting papers, lipgloss, chapstick, and airpods with ease.
> 
> I haven’t seen many reviews on the mini size though - hoping it holds up well since I am currently in love
> 
> View attachment 4822416


I am eyeing the same bag and I like the mini vs small.  I understand it doesn't hold that much but if you got it could you tell me how you find it now.  Do you think the space is enough?


----------



## cece123

cat1967 said:


> I am eyeing the same bag and I like the mini vs small.  I understand it doesn't hold that much but if you got it could you tell me how you find it now.  Do you think the space is enough?


I love it! It definitely doesn’t hold as much as the small but it holds a shocking amount - I’ve managed to comfortably fit in a card holder, iPhone 11 Pro, 2 hand sanitizers, blotting papers, small lotion, keys with a clunky key chain, lip gloss, chapstick, and a spare mask! I personally prefer the look of the mini and I get compliments on it all time  it’s held up really well and has been my go-to bag ever since I got it. I highly recommend as long as you don’t mind a card holder vs bigger wallet.


----------



## Ruxby

Picked up this Gucci x Liberty mini bag. Just the right size for a wallet, phone, a small bottle of hand sanitizer, a stick of gum, give or take a set of keys


----------



## yoshidie

I got it! I decided to go with the green super mini and I do not regret a bit! Forget about the practicality. I LOVE THIS BAG!


----------



## steph22

So here is my latest. Took me a while to like the Dionysus but now it has me!


----------



## vastare

My new Purchase...The Ophidia Supreme Clutch


Love the Vintage look and great price point.


----------



## shup

travelbliss said:


> These 2 are my first real Gucci set.  Rarely do I
> venture from LV, but the 1955 horsebit pattern is truly timeless.
> View attachment 4826477



How are you liking the purse? It’s so cute but I saw that there isn’t a shoulder strap and I haven’t ever had a purse that is hand strap only. I love the shape.


----------



## bagsobsessed_10

My new bag


----------



## JWWIFE

bagsobsessed_10 said:


> My new bag
> 
> 
> 
> You are going to love it! I love mines
> 
> View attachment 4863295


----------



## melodycadence

So happy to reveal my “new” vintage Jackie!


----------



## Love_N_Lune

CaliLove21 said:


> Just purchased a disco! Was never a fan of this bag but I’ve been wanting something carefree with no hardware to scratch. There are so many good reviews on this bag so I went for it. Late to the party but I’m a huge fan of this bag now! Super light and fits a lot! I have trouble fitting my huge sunglasses cases in most bags— they fit easily in the disco. I will say the zipper isn’t the smoothest, definitely can’t glide the zipper with one hand. Not sure if it gets better with use?
> View attachment 4843126



Hi! I’m interested in the same color way but now only see avail online. Did you order from Gucci online or other store? What was your product quality?


----------



## pookspook

Mini marmont with top handle. Love the style uniqueness and multi pastel is definitely for forever keep!


----------



## Love_N_Lune

steph22 said:


> So here is my latest. Took me a while to like the Dionysus but now it has me!
> View attachment 4860061



I love your top! I wouldn't think to mix canvas print with polka dots (not sure if it was intentional) but it looks good.


----------



## solitudelove

pookspook said:


> Mini marmont with top handle. Love the style uniqueness and multi pastel is definitely for forever keep!
> 
> View attachment 4873118


Such cute colours!!!!!


----------



## solitudelove

JWWIFE said:


> Love this Pink!
> 
> View attachment 4816434
> 
> 
> View attachment 4816435



Love it! I was looking at this card holder too but couldn't justify buying another one since my current one is still good as new.


----------



## vastare

My new Ophidia Supreme Pouch with its running mate....


----------



## JWWIFE

solitudelove said:


> Love it! I was looking at this card holder too but couldn't justify buying another one since my current one is still good as new.



Lol, can’t never have too many


----------



## solitudelove

JWWIFE said:


> Lol, can’t never have too many


So true! But my wallet will beg to differ


----------



## bagsobsessed_10

New cutie


----------



## JenJBS

bagsobsessed_10 said:


> New cutie
> 
> View attachment 4880755



Love it!       Congratulations on your fabulous new Gucci!


----------



## bagsobsessed_10

JenJBS said:


> Love it!       Congratulations on your fabulous new Gucci!


Thank you!


----------



## llogie

My order just came in. Ophidia shoulder bag.  I like the size and it’s lightweight.  Can be worn as a crossbody although taller gals or long torsos might find it a little short.  I am 5’1, short torso with a fuller chest and worn as a crossbody the bag falls right on top of my hips.


----------



## papertiger

llogie said:


> View attachment 4890772
> 
> My order just came in. Ophidia shoulder bag.  I like the size and it’s lightweight.  Can be worn as a crossbody although taller gals or long torsos might find it a little short.  I am 5’1, short torso with a fuller chest and worn as a crossbody the bag falls right on top of my hips.



Perfect.

In a travel size this design goes way back into Gucci's archives and was the precursor of specifically the Half Moon but also more generally, the Gucci fashion statement that led the world in the 1970s; the 'hobo'.


----------



## whyohhjay

Just purchased a Gucci Mini Jackie in canvas! It’s so cute!


----------



## JenJBS

whyohhjay said:


> Just purchased a Gucci Mini Jackie in canvas! It’s so cute!
> 
> View attachment 4893895



So cute!      Congratulations!


----------



## Moxisox

whyohhjay said:


> Just purchased a Gucci Mini Jackie in canvas! It’s so cute!
> 
> View attachment 4893895


So adorable!


----------



## Veroyoga

Second Gucci for me. Bought it in a consignment boutique. Such in an amazing state! I think it's name is GG Supreme canvas tote... what do you guys think?


----------



## Veroyoga

Veroyoga said:


> Second Gucci for me. Bought it in a consignment boutique. Such in an amazing state! I think it's name is GG Supreme canvas tote... what do you guys think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4894152


My very first one, founded in January, full on vintage...


----------



## popartist

In a year full of tricks, I decided to treat myself to this Ophidia GG Small Shoulder Bag today, almost exactly two years since my last Gucci purchase in Italy.  This one was on home turf in NYC...been eyeing this one ever since it was a blog post here, it just spoke to me.  But I needed to look at it before buying, and when I did, I found it perfect for me.  The SA that helped me was great, the Brookfield Place Gucci will have my business next time, whenever next time is...  Anyway, somebody else just posted the same bag, but here is mine, included the pre-unboxing photo as the packaging is so pretty (my first Gucci box, my Italy purchase was not boxed and my other two Gucci's were from the outlet and preloved)...


----------



## GucciLouisFendiOhMy

cece123 said:


> My Ophidia mini bucket bag! I had been eyeing this bag for the last month or so but it’s still in production (not shipping out until end of September) on the website. Went into my local store today to see if they might have it and they did!! Debated on the mini vs small size but ultimately loved the look of the mini over the utility of the small. It also surprisingly fits more than you’d think! I’ve fit my phone, keys (with a clunky keychain), card holder, small lotion, blotting papers, lipgloss, chapstick, and airpods with ease.
> 
> I haven’t seen many reviews on the mini size though - hoping it holds up well since I am currently in love
> 
> View attachment 4822416



I have this bag too and aside from being gorgeous and easy to carry, it is deceptively spacious. I’m always able to get a ton of stuff into it. I’d looked at it on a lark, thinking how cute it was but that it’d never carry everything I need - I was pleasantly surprised.


----------



## cece123

GucciLouisFendiOhMy said:


> I have this bag too and aside from being gorgeous and easy to carry, it is deceptively spacious. I’m always able to get a ton of stuff into it. I’d looked at it on a lark, thinking how cute it was but that it’d never carry everything I need - I was pleasantly surprised.


Yes!! So spacious and I get compliments on it every time I wear it. Highly highly recommend to anyone and everyone


----------



## GucciLouisFendiOhMy

cece123 said:


> Yes!! So spacious and I get compliments on it every time I wear it. Highly highly recommend to anyone and everyone


Me too! And I love that at least around my area, I never see this style. It’s just an easy bag to carry.


----------



## lucydee

popartist said:


> In a year full of tricks, I decided to treat myself to this Ophidia GG Small Shoulder Bag today, almost exactly two years since my last Gucci purchase in Italy.  This one was on home turf in NYC...been eyeing this one ever since it was a blog post here, it just spoke to me.  But I needed to look at it before buying, and when I did, I found it perfect for me.  The SA that helped me was great, the Brookfield Place Gucci will have my business next time, whenever next time is...  Anyway, somebody else just posted the same bag, but here is mine, included the pre-unboxing photo as the packaging is so pretty (my first Gucci box, my Italy purchase was not boxed and my other two Gucci's were from the outlet and preloved)...
> 
> View attachment 4894583
> View attachment 4894585


This bag is beautiful yet practical for everyday carrying.  I love it!  I miss going into the Brookfield Place Mall in NYC.  I work 3 blocks from there and ever since I am working remotely beginning in March, I haven't been to the stores in that mall and I miss seeing all the pretty bags.
Congratulations on your new bag and wear it in good health


----------



## popartist

lucydee said:


> This bag is beautiful yet practical for everyday carrying.  I love it!  I miss going into the Brookfield Place Mall in NYC.  I work 3 blocks from there and ever since I am working remotely beginning in March, I haven't been to the stores in that mall and I miss seeing all the pretty bags.
> Congratulations on your new bag and wear it in good health



That is what attracted me to the bag, plus it is a great price for a Gucci, especially for this size.  I like the Brookfield Place store best of the three in NYC, it's the most approachable to me - the Fifth Ave one is kind of intimidating and the staff at the Wooster Street one come off a bit snooty.


----------



## lucydee

popartist said:


> That is what attracted me to the bag, plus it is a great price for a Gucci, especially for this size.  I like the Brookfield Place store best of the three in NYC, it's the most approachable to me - the Fifth Ave one is kind of intimidating and the staff at the Wooster Street one come off a bit snooty.


I agree with you 100%.  I have been to all the Gucci Stores you mention and I too find Brookfield Place has the nicest sales people.  I loved going in at lunchtime to browse and they never pressured me to buy if I said I was just browsing.  They would offer me water or a something to drink ice tea, or whatever they had.  I love this store!


----------



## llogie

popartist said:


> In a year full of tricks, I decided to treat myself to this Ophidia GG Small Shoulder Bag today, almost exactly two years since my last Gucci purchase in Italy.  This one was on home turf in NYC...been eyeing this one ever since it was a blog post here, it just spoke to me.  But I needed to look at it before buying, and when I did, I found it perfect for me.  The SA that helped me was great, the Brookfield Place Gucci will have my business next time, whenever next time is...  Anyway, somebody else just posted the same bag, but here is mine, included the pre-unboxing photo as the packaging is so pretty (my first Gucci box, my Italy purchase was not boxed and my other two Gucci's were from the outlet and preloved)...
> 
> View attachment 4894583
> View attachment 4894585


I posted mine a few days ago.  I’ve been carrying mine almost everyday.  I love it.  Super practical.  What’s funny is that my 11 year old son noticed and will say “here’s your Gucci” when handing it to me.  The young kids are into it.  Lol


----------



## Veroyoga

Veroyoga said:


> Second Gucci for me. Bought it in a consignment boutique. Such in an amazing state! I think it's name is GG Supreme canvas tote... what do you guys think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4894152


Took it out today for grocery shopping and realize that it is so lightweight!


----------



## stephani3

Picked up this bamboo Gucci from gumtree for $250 a few weeks ago. A great bargain as it’s in great condition. Also a wonderful addition to my Gucci bamboo collection.

Just 1 downside though, the way the bag sits when I use the crossbody strap, isn’t very appealing as the bag sags? I don’t understand why the strap connects the way it does as it doesn’t allow the bag to be very even. I think it would have been better for it to connect on even sides, but that’s just me. Does anyone else get where in coming from with that?


----------



## Vintagal

Ive decided to join the Ophidia GG supreme party! Treating myself to the mini version.

Im loving the new green packaging!


----------



## 1LV

Bought this bag new, sold it after several months and regretted it almost instantly.  Was happy to _eventually_ find one on FP in pristine condition.  Lesson learned!


----------



## Moxisox

This cutie came today! Perfect for errands when I put my phone in my pocket and just want cards and cash.


----------



## kulasa87

Bought this a few weeks ago. Perfect for shopping run!


----------



## BowieFan1971

My new to me old school Gucci satchel....she ain’t older than me, but I was still in school when she came out. 80’s rule!!!!!


----------



## papertiger

1LV said:


> Bought this bag new, sold it after several months and regretted it almost instantly.  Was happy to _eventually_ find one on FP in pristine condition.  Lesson learned!
> 
> View attachment 4918505



So pleased you found another


----------



## 1LV

papertiger said:


> So pleased you found another


Thank you.


----------



## Tartlet

I posted this is my thread devoted to my love of the Gucci Lady Lock.  I finally found one of my HGs, the medium lady lock in this purple/dusty rose colour (I can’t figure out what the right name of the colour is).  After a tough 2020, this was a nice present to myself.


----------



## Christofle

Tartlet said:


> I posted this is my thread devoted to my love of the Gucci Lady Lock.  I finally found one of my HGs, the medium lady lock in this purple/dusty rose colour (I can’t figure out what the right name of the colour is).  After a tough 2020, this was a nice present to myself.
> View attachment 4931127



Now that's what a call a present! 

Enjoy it for years to come!


----------



## averagejoe

stephani3 said:


> Picked up this bamboo Gucci from gumtree for $250 a few weeks ago. A great bargain as it’s in great condition. Also a wonderful addition to my Gucci bamboo collection.
> 
> Just 1 downside though, the way the bag sits when I use the crossbody strap, isn’t very appealing as the bag sags? I don’t understand why the strap connects the way it does as it doesn’t allow the bag to be very even. I think it would have been better for it to connect on even sides, but that’s just me. Does anyone else get where in coming from with that?


You can connect the strap by attaching it to the rings beneath the handles instead.

The leather used for this bag, and the lack of reinforcements in between the leather and lining, result in the bag sagging to this extent.


----------



## cajhingle

got me a perfect wallet to match my horsebit


----------



## papertiger

cajhingle said:


> got me a perfect wallet to match my horsebit
> 
> View attachment 4932367



Perfect pair!


----------



## Vintagal

cajhingle said:


> got me a perfect wallet to match my horsebit
> 
> View attachment 4932367



It is a perfect match! I love them! The horsebit in that specific style is one of my current faves


----------



## misskittee

My new Dionysus WOC arrived today!! It is love  I was nervous about the size being too small but it is perfect for date night and fits all the essentials.


----------



## papertiger

misskittee said:


> My new Dionysus WOC arrived today!! It is love  I was nervous about the size being too small but it is perfect for date night and fits all the essentials.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4934866



Perfect date night bag,


----------



## candypoo

Added more sparkles to my collection   
Merry Christmas everyone ⛄❄


----------



## popartist

My birthday present to myself, I got this Ophidia GG French Flap wallet today. Between work and personal, I have a lot of cards, so need a lot of slots!  Been eyeing the French Flap for years now, initially I wanted the black leather non-Ophidia one but then I decided that was too plain.  Plus this one matches nicely with the Ophidia GG Shoulder bag I got a couple of months ago.  Almost didn't want to unbox since the packaging was so lovely and I like the cloth slip pocket sack for it.  
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
Love my birthday present, this will be my last buy for awhile, I'm putting myself on ban for awhile.


----------



## Moxisox

Love this scarf that arrived today! So versatile.


----------



## JenJBS

Moxisox said:


> Love this scarf that arrived today! So versatile.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4947330



Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## viclou67

I purchased this cutie to use for errands when I don’t need a big bag. Loving the new dustbag and the tote I received with my online order.


----------



## meredithlr

Got this as a surprise Christmas gift. Has a wrist chain with zipper pocket inside and card slots.


----------



## candypoo

Birthday month haul!


----------



## TeritaM

Little pick me up. Jackie 1961 card case wallet.


----------



## papertiger

meredithlr said:


> Got this as a surprise Christmas gift. Has a wrist chain with zipper pocket inside and card slots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4950411
> View attachment 4950412



Congratulations, this is one I was considering too, it's truly stunning. 

How lovely that someone gifted it to you, amazing present


----------



## monthli

Posted in the Jackie thread as well, but I'm so pleased with my new baby!! Perfect gift to kick off 2021


----------



## misskittee

Early birthday gift from my husband! The Jackie WOC. Bonus cat in background!


----------



## JenJBS

monthli said:


> Posted in the Jackie thread as well, but I'm so pleased with my new baby!! Perfect gift to kick off 2021



Congratulations on adding this beauty to your collection!    It's gorgeous!


----------



## JWWIFE

Kate1989 said:


> I think it may end up being another mini, they definitely need to expand the colour options though.
> 
> It's funny you should say that because I've been contemplating getting a white bag. I've always avoided because I worry how it will wear etc. I'm mainly trying to avoid playing it safe with fully black bags. I already have an LV MylockmeBB and Twice in Noir so another small all-black bag would end up getting unused I think.



The white is coming back! It say it’s in production!


----------



## ElenaTS

candypoo said:


> Birthday month haul!
> View attachment 4950553


Have you used this yet? If so, how do you like It? I'm OBSESSED with the Pink.


----------



## candypoo

ElenaTS said:


> Have you used this yet? If so, how do you like It? I'm OBSESSED with the Pink.


I haven't used it yet  

I'll let you know once I have and my thoughts on it.

But you should get it cause its somewhat considered as part of a seasonal collection?


----------



## vivianwynn

My first Gucci bag


----------



## marvelboy

New GG embossed tote bag! Love the new soft leather!


----------



## Bumbles

misskittee said:


> Early birthday gift from my husband! The Jackie WOC. Bonus cat in background!
> 
> View attachment 4958979


Looks gorgeous!


----------



## bagsobsessed_10

Super mini


----------



## Moxisox

bagsobsessed_10 said:


> Super mini
> View attachment 4971860


Loved the pastels with the silver hardware. I’m kicking myself for not getting the water green super mini last summer.


----------



## Anya M.L

Not the best photo, but it shows the colour fairly accurately! I've been looking at this scarf for ages and finally pulled the trigger.


----------



## JenJBS

Anya M.L said:


> Not the best photo, but it shows the colour fairly accurately! I've been looking at this scarf for ages and finally pulled the trigger.
> 
> View attachment 4974497



Beautiful scarf!


----------



## Anya M.L

JenJBS said:


> Beautiful scarf!



Thank you! It's not reversible but I think that makes it a little more wearable tbh.


----------



## travelbliss

Anya M.L said:


> Not the best photo, but it shows the colour fairly accurately! I've been looking at this scarf for ages and finally pulled the trigger.
> 
> View attachment 4974497



Exquisite color !! Congrats on this lovely !!!


----------



## Venessa84

I love blazers and I love a good deal...outlet finds






Huge fan of blazers and even bigger fan of the NY Yankees. I picked up matching Yankee sneakers for my husband and me.


----------



## topglamchic

Anya M.L said:


> Not the best photo, but it shows the colour fairly accurately! I've been looking at this scarf for ages and finally pulled the trigger.
> 
> View attachment 4974497


This is beautiful!


----------



## topglamchic

Venessa84 said:


> I love blazers and I love a good deal...outlet finds
> 
> View attachment 4975224
> View attachment 4975225
> View attachment 4975226
> 
> 
> Huge fan of blazers and even bigger fan of the NY Yankees. I picked up matching Yankee sneakers for my husband and me.


@Venessa84 You are killing it with the blazer and shoes. Love it!


----------



## papertiger

Anya M.L said:


> Not the best photo, but it shows the colour fairly accurately! I've been looking at this scarf for ages and finally pulled the trigger.
> 
> View attachment 4974497



beautiful colour!


----------



## papertiger

Venessa84 said:


> I love blazers and I love a good deal...outlet finds
> 
> View attachment 4975224
> View attachment 4975225
> View attachment 4975226
> 
> 
> Huge fan of blazers and even bigger fan of the NY Yankees. I picked up matching Yankee sneakers for my husband and me.



Killing it!


----------



## hmzhh

viclou67 said:


> I purchased this cutie to use for errands when I don’t need a big bag. Loving the new dustbag and the tote I received with my online order.
> 
> View attachment 4948411


Beautiful! What fits in it and would you mind some mod shots? Thanks!


----------



## JWWIFE

I love this Key Case!


----------



## Moxisox

I loved the beige/brown version of this scarf so much, that I ordered the grey version too. Also, the bee neck bow. So cute!


----------



## pandorabox

vivianwynn said:


> View attachment 4968942
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first Gucci bag


OMGosh! I LOVE it... Wear her in good health!


----------



## papertiger

Moxisox said:


> I loved the beige/brown version of this scarf so much, that I ordered the grey version too. Also, the bee neck bow. So cute!
> View attachment 4984114



Very smart!


----------



## Moxisox

Just received my Neo Vintage Supreme Messenger bag. I love how comfy the strap is.


----------



## Venessa84

topglamchic said:


> @Venessa84 You are killing it with the blazer and shoes. Love it!





papertiger said:


> Killing it!



Thank you ladies!! I’m still managing to wear blazers even in the pandemic. They just make an outfit look so much more classy.


----------



## TheGoofyCat

Mini Dionysus and cosmetic pouch 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Me and my sister both got each other the cosmetic pouches for our bdays.


----------



## Passerine123

I just ordered this 2006 Boston bag from Labellov in Belgium (my favorite reseller). Should arrive next week. I have been watching this bag for months and it popped up today with a *major* price drop!  I had an online chat with Labellov, they sent several extra pictures and were super helpful. Will do full reveal after it arrives. (yes, CITES included)  https://www.labellov.com/gucci-black-croco-wave-boston-bag


----------



## Princesspinkwardrobe

I got this supermini for Christmas from the Towards The Sun collection. Love it!


----------



## Princesspinkwardrobe

I also got this cute beret. Now I just need somewhere to wear it!


----------



## pandorabox

Moxisox said:


> Just received my Neo Vintage Supreme Messenger bag. I love how comfy the strap is.


Yes yes yes... I have been wearing it all around Portland Maine and it is very comfy. More than enough room to use what I need it for. I am really liking this bag. Have you used her yet?


----------



## pandorabox

Princesspinkwardrobe said:


> I also got this cute beret. Now I just need somewhere to wear it!
> View attachment 4996085


Mod shot please???!!!


----------



## ladyElise

My new mini dome bag. The perfect size for me. Love it!


----------



## Moxisox

pandorabox said:


> Yes yes yes... I have been wearing it all around Portland Maine and it is very comfy. More than enough room to use what I need it for. I am really liking this bag. Have you used her yet?


I did for the first time this week. I love it! It feels very light, and fit more than I thought it would. The only negative is the strap is a bit short when crossbody. I ordered a strap extender, and it just shipped. Once that’s on it, it’ll be a good length for me. Great bag though. Especially for the price.


----------



## LVCoffeeAddict

My new to me GG Marmont matelassé leather super mini bag in nude!


----------



## JenJBS

LVCoffeeAddict said:


> My new to me GG Marmont matelassé leather super mini bag in nude!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4998273



Gorgeous, beautifully composed photo.


----------



## pandorabox

ladyElise said:


> View attachment 4997917
> 
> My new mini dome bag. The perfect size for me. Love it!


She is lovely!!!!


----------



## dotty8

I've had it for some time in my closet, but haven't started using it yet  - pink / navy Gucci scarf


----------



## Moxisox

I’ve been wanting one of the pastels with the silver hardware since last summer. This is still available on MyTheresa so I decided to get it. It’ll be so pretty for spring/summer!


----------



## theprettymiss

ladyElise said:


> View attachment 4997917
> 
> My new mini dome bag. The perfect size for me. Love it!


Yes..I just got the same one, and its amazing!

I love how discreet and lightweight it is.


----------



## Princesspinkwardrobe

pandorabox said:


> Mod shot please???!!!



@pandorabox Here is a little mod shot of the beret! It runs quite large in my opinion. I got an XS and it’s still roomy!


----------



## pandorabox

dotty8 said:


> I've had it for some time in my closet, but haven't started using it yet  - pink / navy Gucci scarf
> 
> View attachment 5002921
> View attachment 5002922



So pretty. Love the color way. Mod shots?


----------



## pandorabox

Princesspinkwardrobe said:


> @pandorabox Here is a little mod shot of the beret! It runs quite large in my opinion. I got an XS and it’s still roomy!
> 
> View attachment 5003165



I love!!! YOU are too cute!


----------



## Princesspinkwardrobe

pandorabox said:


> I love!!! YOU are too cute!



@pandorabox  Aww thanks you are too kind! I think they might still have the blue version on the website!


----------



## dotty8

pandorabox said:


> So pretty. Love the color way. Mod shots?



Ha, sorry, since I haven't started using it yet, I only have a quick mod shot in my pyjamas from when I received it   ... However, I plan to wear it with my pink, grey and navy coats (which I have to do quickly as spring is already approaching and it will be too warm ).


----------



## Julija

Got this little beauty from gucci outlet. In the heyday of Blooms I had a pink blooms boston but sold it because it was too big for my lifestyle. And regretted the sale ever since. So happy to find this bag in the outlet, can't believe my luck! although pink blooms were my fave, the blue ones are very pretty as well.


----------



## ILP

Julija said:


> Got this little beauty from gucci outlet. In the heyday of Blooms I had a pink blooms boston but sold it because it was too big for my lifestyle. And regretted the sale ever since. So happy to find this bag in the outlet, can't believe my luck! although pink blooms were my fave, the blue ones are very pretty as well.
> 
> View attachment 5008369


I always loved the Blooms collection and this color combo is so gorgeous!


----------



## Passerine123

ILP said:


> I always loved the Blooms collection and this color combo is so gorgeous!


Yes, I bought a pair of Blooms slip-on sneakers that were a little big (last pair they had). I thought they would be fine with thicker socks but they were still too big so I gave them to a friend. Happy for her,  for me. Oh well, at least they look great on her.


----------



## Julija

ILP said:


> I always loved the Blooms collection and this color combo is so gorgeous!


right? it puts me in such a spring mood. i wish i could also find something in pink blooms


----------



## MrsSlocomb

These are my first Gucci purchase, Tennis 1977, and I LOVE them!!
	

		
			
		

		
	




One thing I'm disappointed about is that they didn't come the new green box☹!  
	

		
			
		

		
	



Did this happen to anyone else?


----------



## Moxisox

Better late than never! Finally jumped on the bum/belt bag bandwagon!! She should come in handy this summer.


----------



## Butterfly7890

MrsSlocomb said:


> These are my first Gucci purchase, Tennis 1977, and I LOVE them!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5021215
> View attachment 5021216
> 
> One thing I'm disappointed about is that they didn't come the new green box☹!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5021220
> 
> Did this happen to anyone else?


These are so cute ! 
I just bought them from the store and mine were also in the white box (even though all the rest of the shoes I've bought over the last few months were in the green box). 
Love them though


----------



## Marmotte

Had to have them both...


----------



## amandacasey

Gucci small marmont


----------



## mariliz11

Jumping in with a new addition. Super mini Dionysus! Love that it can be worn in so many ways


----------



## Veroyoga

Which COACH bag are you carrying today?
					

Oh my gosh, I have this one as well!  Love this little bag!  I’ve since had this tearose added onto mine for some extra fun!    Cute combo and love your herbs in the background!




					forum.purseblog.com
				



See the vintage micro guccisima clutch I bought today by following the link to my post in the Coach thread.


----------



## snibor

Veroyoga said:


> Which COACH bag are you carrying today?
> 
> 
> Oh my gosh, I have this one as well!  Love this little bag!  I’ve since had this tearose added onto mine for some extra fun!    Cute combo and love your herbs in the background!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See the vintage micro guccisima clutch I bought today by following the link to my post in the Coach thread.


They look great together!


----------



## snibor

So excited!  The new marmont camera bag.  Never saw dustbag like this.  And they sent me this cute Gucci canvas tote.  The hardware on this bag is stunning.  Photos really don’t capture the beauty and colors.  Never thought I’d actually like a marmont!


----------



## Sunshine mama

MrsSlocomb said:


> These are my first Gucci purchase, Tennis 1977, and I LOVE them!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5021215
> View attachment 5021216
> 
> One thing I'm disappointed about is that they didn't come the new green box☹!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5021220
> 
> Did this happen to anyone else?





Butterfly7890 said:


> These are so cute !
> I just bought them from the store and mine were also in the white box (even though all the rest of the shoes I've bought over the last few months were in the green box).
> Love them though


Congrats! These are really cute.  So fresh looking!


----------



## amandacasey

snibor said:


> So excited!  The new marmont camera bag.  Never saw dustbag like this.  And they sent me this cute Gucci canvas tote.  The hardware on this bag is stunning.  Photos really don’t capture the beauty and colors.  Never thought I’d actually like a marmont!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5075366
> View attachment 5075369
> View attachment 5075370
> View attachment 5075374


OMG that rich blue with the emerald is a delicious combination!!! And the mixed hardware on the GG is so beautiful on that piece. Huge congrats  enjoy it in good health


----------



## snibor

amandacasey said:


> OMG that rich blue with the emerald is a delicious combination!!! And the mixed hardware on the GG is so beautiful on that piece. Huge congrats


Thank you!  And thanks to you for bringing my attention to these new bags.


----------



## Christofle

snibor said:


> So excited!  The new marmont camera bag.  Never saw dustbag like this.  And they sent me this cute Gucci canvas tote.  The hardware on this bag is stunning.  Photos really don’t capture the beauty and colors.  Never thought I’d actually like a marmont!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5075366
> View attachment 5075369
> View attachment 5075370
> View attachment 5075374


What a stunning bag!


----------



## snibor

Christofle said:


> What a stunning bag!


Thanks!


----------



## misskittee

All these gem bags are making me rethink my bag ban


----------



## BettyLouboo

Loving this Gucci padlock mini. Perfect mini crossbody for quick errands. Fits my car fob, hand sanitizer, phone, card holder with some room to spare for compact or coin pouch


----------



## iuvcoach

GG Marmont Card Case  Color is amazing!!!


----------



## Mrsassi

baghabitz34 said:


> View attachment 4812366
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first new Gucci purchase, the Ophidia tote in the medium size. Love it, it’s so lightweight & pretty!


I was wondering is it good to carry every day? Any creasing? I love the look.


----------



## baghabitz34

Mrsassi said:


> I was wondering is it good to carry every day? Any creasing? I love the look.


I rotate very frequently, so I can’t speak to how durable it is for everyday use. I did however get an organizer from Samorga since the canvas is fairly soft/durable. It really helps the bag keep it’s shape.


----------



## Mrsassi

baghabitz34 said:


> I rotate very frequently, so I can’t speak to how durable it is for everyday use. I did however get an organizer from Samorga since the canvas is fairly soft/durable. It really helps the bag keep it’s shape.


I appreciate your feedback! Thank you


----------



## baghabitz34

Mrsassi said:


> I appreciate your feedback! Thank you


You’re welcome


----------



## iggy2020

Gucci Ophidia in denim, picked it up a couple weeks ago. 100% impulse buy, I went in to pick up a previous purchase and saw this one and was immediately infatuated. I had never even seen it before and yet there I went dropping $1k on a whim. Feeling a bit guilty about it. It‘s really cute though.


----------



## misskittee

iggy2020 said:


> Gucci Ophidia in denim, picked it up a couple weeks ago. 100% impulse buy, I went in to pick up a previous purchase and saw this one and was immediately infatuated. I had never even seen it before and yet there I went dropping $1k on a whim. Feeling a bit guilty about it. It‘s really cute though.
> 
> View attachment 5076707


So cute! Enjoy it


----------



## whitew0lf

Early birthday present from me to me!  Thanks for letting me share


----------



## ifahima

My husband gifted me this beautiful scarf today, for Eid! I love it!

It came with a huge reusable linen tote bag  which I have no idea what I'll be doing with!  I think they're sending them with all online orders!


----------



## similarmindz

whitew0lf said:


> Early birthday present from me to me!  Thanks for letting me share
> 
> View attachment 5082209


LOVE this. Been looking for this in dusty pink, but don't see it on the website anymore. Where did you get yours from?


----------



## whitew0lf

similarmindz said:


> LOVE this. Been looking for this in dusty pink, but don't see it on the website anymore. Where did you get yours from?



I got it preloved actually (also I'm in SEA, so not sure if the platform I use would help)! Hope you find yours soon!!


----------



## similarmindz

whitew0lf said:


> I got it preloved actually (also I'm in SEA, so not sure if the platform I use would help)! Hope you find yours soon!!


Ohh thanks. how do you like it so far? I've been debating between this style and the Marmont wallet, but that leather seems easier to scratch.


----------



## whitew0lf

similarmindz said:


> Ohh thanks. how do you like it so far? I've been debating between this style and the Marmont wallet, but that leather seems easier to scratch.



I haven't had a chance to really use it yet, but I definitely bought it because of how simple and compact it looks yet has all the functions of a wallet, nothing to complain about it looks-wise! I was also deciding between this and the Marmont style and picked this as I thought the material will be more durable as well


----------



## Love_N_Lune

Gucci on a budget...Picked up discounted sneakers from DSW and camera bag from the Gucci outlet.


----------



## mindless

My first pair of espadrilles


----------



## SeattleGal93

My new beauties! Snatched my unicorn, the emerald green marmont camera bag, from fashionphile! And of course I had to get a new card holder to go with it. Love!


----------



## Lillagumman

New GG Flora print silk scarf. It matches my blue marmont bag perfect, but that’s from last yea.


----------



## Pray2gucci

SeattleGal93 said:


> My new beauties! Snatched my unicorn, the emerald green marmont camera bag, from fashionphile! And of course I had to get a new card holder to go with it. Love!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5093748



I LOVE this


----------



## SeattleGal93

Pray2gucci said:


> I LOVE this


Thank you! Me too!


----------



## snibor

Thanks to @Love_N_Lune for showcasing her sneakers, I bought the same ones!  Very comfortable.


----------



## Love_N_Lune

snibor said:


> Thanks to @Love_N_Lune for showcasing her sneakers, I bought the same ones!  Very comfortable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5096904



I’m happy for you. Enjoy them


----------



## Sunshine mama

snibor said:


> Thanks to @Love_N_Lune for showcasing her sneakers, I bought the same ones!  Very comfortable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5096904


Congrats! Cool shoes.
These look like legit training shoes. Are these actually made for training?


----------



## snibor

Sunshine mama said:


> Congrats! Cool shoes.
> These look like legit training shoes. Are these actually made for training?


I don’t think so.  Not as light as training sneakers.  But comfortable.


----------



## phoebe_chen

Never thought I would pick a green bag in my life but this collection calls my name! I think the green color paired with navy trim does it for me (I have lots of navy/blue bags)


----------



## misskittee

These lil bbs arrived today!


----------



## Luv2Shop1

Belated b-day gifts--love these, the color is super vibrant!


----------



## snibor

I love Gucci packaging. Small dustbag and larger one sent too.    New lipstick. And who knew it would match my nails.   Lol.


----------



## phoebe_chen

Last time I wore hairband was probably high school? lol! decided to get the denim hairband as little bday treat


----------



## jane

Just got the Ophidia pouch, which to me is superior to the LV toiletry 26. I took a couple pics of it with the toiletry 19 pouch.









Samorga makes an insert for this piece with d-rings to convert to a handbag. I think it will look nicer as a purse than the LV toiletry 26.


----------



## Luv2Shop1

I couldn't resist picking up this cutie--I love the casual vibe!


----------



## jane

One more piece from this stunning gem collection!


----------



## meghanwhlr

Luv2Shop1 said:


> I couldn't resist picking up this cutie--I love the casual vibe!
> 
> View attachment 5114428
> View attachment 5114429


Looking for this bag! Do you have SA info you could send me?


----------



## Luv2Shop1

meghanwhlr said:


> Looking for this bag! Do you have SA info you could send me?



Hi, I bought it at the Bloomingdale's Gucci boutique at South Coast Plaza in Costa Mesa, CA. I don't have a SA there but they're all super nice and helpful .


----------



## FromRussiaWithLV

My first Gucci


----------



## Ryan

My new Gucci sterling and enamel ring. I thought this was a great price at $270 USD.


----------



## MrsSlocomb




----------



## snibor

I loved these sneakers when they first came out. Got a great deal at dsw plus I had some rewards.  Also another lipstick.  I really like Gucci lipsticks.


----------



## mellat

I just bought my first designer bag ever! It hasn't been delivered to me yet but I'm so excited! It's from a trusted eBay seller and I'll take it to the Gucci boutique to ask if they'd repair it if I needed the to (a roundabout authentication). Now there are a dozen outfits in my head. I can't wait to get it!!!  Just wanted to post because I don't feel like I can share this with anyone.


----------



## keishapie1973

My first Gucci. I’ve used it everyday since getting it a couple weeks ago…


----------



## youngster

Like @Luv2Shop1, I couldn't resist this cutie. It's smaller than the Disco but still holds the basics.  Card case, keys, phone, sunglasses, lip balm all fit easily.  The denim fabric is very sturdy.  The new green Gucci packaging is really nice too.  I thought I would use the front zip pocket for my most used cards (or for a room key and transit card when traveling) but it is slightly too narrow to fit cards comfortably.  That was almost a deal breaker until I realized that my keys fit beautifully, including the car key fob, without distorting the bag at all.  For others considering this, the shoulder strap is _extremely_ long.  I'm 5' 6" and the bag sits at hip level even on its shortest length.  If you wanted to wear it over a heavy coat though at some point, the extra length might be helpful.  I've been using it all weekend and it's a great little bag.


----------



## kaisam23

Gucci ophidia mini. I did not expect it to be this small. Can barely fit my iphone 11 pro max  but I still love it.


----------



## Luv2Shop1

youngster said:


> Like @Luv2Shop1, I couldn't resist this cutie. It's smaller than the Disco but still holds the basics.  Card case, keys, phone, sunglasses, lip balm all fit easily.  The denim fabric is very sturdy.  The new green Gucci packaging is really nice too.  I thought I would use the front zip pocket for my most used cards (or for a room key and transit card when traveling) but it is slightly too narrow to fit cards comfortably.  That was almost a deal breaker until I realized that my keys fit beautifully, including the car key fob, without distorting the bag at all.  For others considering this, the shoulder strap is _extremely_ long.  I'm 5' 6" and the bag sits at hip level even on its shortest length.  If you wanted to wear it over a heavy coat though at some point, the extra length might be helpful.  I've been using it all weekend and it's a great little bag.
> 
> View attachment 5133918



Congrats! It's such a fun bag! I've been using mine almost exclusively since I bought it. It's that cute!

You are not kidding about the strap! It's super long...I've thinking about taking it to a cobbler to have another couple of holes punched.

Enjoy!


----------



## Luv2Shop1

kaisam23 said:


> Gucci ophidia mini. I did not expect it to be this small. Can barely fit my iphone 11 pro max  but I still love it.
> 
> View attachment 5133971
> 
> 
> View attachment 5133972



I love this little guy! I am thinking about picking one up later in the summer. I love the red/green stripe!


----------



## youngster

Luv2Shop1 said:


> Congrats! It's such a fun bag! I've been using mine almost exclusively since I bought it. It's that cute!
> 
> You are not kidding about the strap! It's super long...I've thinking about taking it to a cobbler to have another couple of holes punched.
> 
> Enjoy!



So have I!  I wouldn't mind having one more notch in the strap to wear it just a bit shorter.


----------



## n4n6906

Just dipping my toe into Gucci. Figured I should start small, so I picked up this little guy. Can’t wait to accessorize my outfits!


----------



## Moxisox

Eden Belt Bag. Love the mono and black leather combo.


----------



## topglamchic

Moxisox said:


> Eden Belt Bag. Love the mono and black leather combo.
> View attachment 5136361


I hope you love this as much as I do!  I have had this for several years.  I used it this weekend.  This is a great one for traveling, for going to sporting events, and just "going around town." It is one of my easiest, carefree purses.


----------



## Moxisox

topglamchic said:


> I hope you love this as much as I do!  I have had this for several years.  I used it this weekend.  This is a great one for traveling, for going to sporting events, and just "going around town." It is one of my easiest, carefree purses.


Thank you! It sounds like you’ve gotten great use out of it. I think I will love it too. Seems so versatile, and easy-wearing.


----------



## topglamchic

These wedges!


----------



## Anya M.L

Last minute pre-cruise purchase. Wasn’t intending to buy anything but couldn’t pass them up when they were on sale in Flannels


----------



## Mrs.Mac28

Joining the GUCCI group with my Ophidia GG Small Boston purse!!!  A very special purse as she’s my very first GUCCI!!!  ❤️❤️❤️❤️


----------



## kittyobadiah

Gucci's bag and clothing are very good, I have collected several of their products.


----------



## ebslovesbags

jane said:


> Just got the Ophidia pouch, which to me is superior to the LV toiletry 26. I took a couple pics of it with the toiletry 19 pouch.
> 
> View attachment 5112124
> 
> View attachment 5112126
> 
> View attachment 5112128
> 
> View attachment 5112125
> 
> Samorga makes an insert for this piece with d-rings to convert to a handbag. I think it will look nicer as a purse than the LV toiletry 26.



Yes  I also bought the Ophidia pouch after returning the LV toiletry 26. I’ve worn it nonstop.


----------



## Love_N_Lune

Moxisox said:


> Eden Belt Bag. Love the mono and black leather combo.
> View attachment 5136361


I love this belt bag - great grab and go when you just need essentials. The color way goes with so much. This is prolly my most used bag during the pandemic.

Tip: I recently purchased a LV key pouch in Damier graphite and it perfectly fits in the back zippered pocket and you can latch the key pouch to the zipper pull for extra security. Doing this has freed up bag space.


----------



## Moxisox

Love_N_Lune said:


> I love this belt bag - great grab and go when you just need essentials. The color way goes with so much. This is prolly my most used bag during the pandemic.
> 
> Tip: I recently purchased a LV key pouch in Damier graphite and it perfectly fits in the back zippered pocket and you can latch the key pouch to the zipper pull for extra security. Doing this has freed up bag space.


I have that key pouch as well, so I will have to try that. Great idea! We just got back from a vacation last week, and this is the bag I brought. You’re right as it was so easy to use. We also got caught in a downpour, and it stayed completely dry inside which was awesome.


----------



## Moxisox

Ordered new sneakers for fall from DSW. My first pair of Gucci Rhyton’s. They seem like they’ll be comfy.


----------



## HermesHunteress

I’m a little late to the multicolor party but I picked up this Super mini Marmont in the blue canvas.

I’m very conflicted whether to keep this or not. On one hand it’s a very fun relatively affordable luxury handbag. On the other hand I am also eyeing the denim mini ophidia and might pick up a Fendi mini baguette for my birthday next month. I am debating returning this and putting the funds toward one of those purchases. Thoughts?


----------



## ItsPurseonal

Luv2Shop1 said:


> I couldn't resist picking up this cutie--I love the casual vibe!
> 
> View attachment 5114428
> View attachment 5114429



so cute! Is the denim coated?


----------



## averagejoe

HermesHunteress said:


> View attachment 5158746
> 
> I’m a little late to the multicolor party but I picked up this Super mini Marmont in the blue canvas.
> 
> I’m very conflicted whether to keep this or not. On one hand it’s a very fun relatively affordable luxury handbag. On the other hand I am also eyeing the denim mini ophidia and might pick up a Fendi mini baguette for my birthday next month. I am debating returning this and putting the funds toward one of those purchases. Thoughts?


If you're having second thoughts, then maybe it is best to return it. I would choose the Fendi mini Baguette over this.


----------



## Ryan

My first Gucci clothing - new cardigan and shorts.


----------



## castortroy666

This is my new Gucci key case. I was debating to buy another one from LV, or this one. I dont see this often on others, so thats also nice. I only have one key, but damnit, that key is gonna live in lap of luxury


----------



## marvelboy

Another new one for me. I just couldn’t resist the color. I wanted something from the yellow gg embossed line but this particular bag was not available on their website. Only found out that this exist thanks to SSENSE. So I have to check with my local SA if it’s available here, and luckily it was! It looks like a lego bag.








Edited:


----------



## papertiger

castortroy666 said:


> This is my new Gucci key case. I was debating to buy another one from LV, or this one. I dont see this often on others, so thats also nice. I only have one key, but damnit, that key is gonna live in lap of luxury
> 
> View attachment 5160409
> View attachment 5160410



I like these. It means that your keys done dent or dig into your bags (even if you only have the one  )


----------



## papertiger

marvelboy said:


> Another new one for me. I just couldn’t resist the color. I wanted something from the yellow gg embossed line but this particular bag was not available on their website. Only found out that this exist thanks to SSENSE. So I have to check with my local SA if it’s available here, and luckily it was! It looks like a lego bag.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5161198
> View attachment 5161199
> View attachment 5161200
> 
> 
> Edited:



Beautiful pics, and very cute too


----------



## castortroy666

papertiger said:


> I like these. It means that your keys done dent or dig into your bags (even if you only have the one  )


Yes! this was my argument for getting it even for the one key  The key could possible damage some expensive bags and pouches


----------



## Love_N_Lune

marvelboy said:


> Another new one for me. I just couldn’t resist the color. I wanted something from the yellow gg embossed line but this particular bag was not available on their website. Only found out that this exist thanks to SSENSE. So I have to check with my local SA if it’s available here, and luckily it was! It looks like a lego bag.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5161198
> View attachment 5161199
> View attachment 5161200
> 
> 
> Edited:


I like the fresh take on the camera bag a la luggage style.


----------



## Moxisox

So glad I sized down a size, because these fit perfect!!! Ace sneakers navy/red.


----------



## marvelboy

papertiger said:


> Beautiful pics, and very cute too



Thank you!


----------



## marvelboy

Love_N_Lune said:


> I like the fresh take on the camera bag a la luggage style.



Yes! Me too! Can’t wait to use it overseas.


----------



## Love_N_Lune

♥️♥️♥️
Gucci on a budget part 2.
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 Outlet score: the ball cap is an original boutique item and socks to match my Gucci trainer sneakers


----------



## jane

Hey all, my new Ophidia item along with the rest of my Gucci collection.

Edited: PT


----------



## jennippuh

My first Gucci piece!  I've been looking for an everyday bag and fell in love when I saw this in person


----------



## topglamchic

marvelboy said:


> Another new one for me. I just couldn’t resist the color. I wanted something from the yellow gg embossed line but this particular bag was not available on their website. Only found out that this exist thanks to SSENSE. So I have to check with my local SA if it’s available here, and luckily it was! It looks like a lego bag.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5161198
> View attachment 5161199
> View attachment 5161200
> 
> 
> Edited:


Really cute!!!  I love the color


----------



## Love_N_Lune

jennippuh said:


> My first Gucci piece!  I've been looking for an everyday bag and fell in love when I saw this in person
> 
> View attachment 5165701


Sooooo cute!


----------



## jennippuh

Love_N_Lune said:


> Sooooo cute!


Thank you! I'm glad I went with the mini size, definitely makes it cuter IMO


----------



## mellat

Picked this up at the Gucci Outlet outside Toronto. I've worn it a few times and love it!


----------



## Love_N_Lune

jennippuh said:


> Thank you! I'm glad I went with the mini size, definitely makes it cuter IMO


I don’t own a bucket bag but I totally looked up this bag on Gucci site. I will keep it mind


----------



## Love_N_Lune

jennippuh said:


> Thank you! I'm glad I went with the mini size, definitely makes it cuter IMO


If you can, I’m curious as to what fits in the bucket bag.


----------



## rowy65

My new small Marmont Matelasse shoulder bag in brown with matching cardholder.  Just love this shade of brown with the aged gold hardware.  The leather is different than my previous marmonts where it has a pretty sheen but not too glossy like a patent leather


----------



## EverSoElusive

Hit my LV purchase limit so thought I'd give Gucci a try instead. Received my first order at my office yesterday and I was pleasantly surprised. The eco-friendly gift box is simply opulent. And gosh, the quality of the product itself is amazing! Having experienced the Gucci quality firsthand, I don't get why its resale value is not as good as LV.

Here's my Gucci GG Supreme Canvas Ophidia Pouch  Looking forward to use it when my Samorga insert comes in a couple of weeks!


----------



## Avx11

Had no intentions on picking up this marmont mini last week but here we are!


----------



## misskittee

Thanks to this forum alerting of a restock, I was able to nab this cutie I had been eyeing!


----------



## EverSoElusive

misskittee said:


> Thanks to this forum alerting of a restock, I was able to nab this cutie I had been eyeing!
> 
> View attachment 5177048



Congrats!! This is adorable. I think this will be my next purchase


----------



## misskittee

EverSoElusive said:


> Congrats!! This is adorable. I think this will be my next purchase


You won't regret it!


----------



## EverSoElusive

misskittee said:


> You won't regret it!



Have you started using it? What all can you for in there?


----------



## misskittee

EverSoElusive said:


> Have you started using it? What all can you for in there?


I can fit my key fob, cash, coins, lipstick. It's really rather spacious and could fit more than just that. I think credit cards will also fit.


----------



## fatcat2523

Way to wrap up summer with some clothing pieces (manage to get them on sales) and Neo Vintage Mini


----------



## Moxisox

Yellow and Green are my favorite colors, so when I saw these Ultrapace sneakers with the neon yellow bottoms, I had to have them!!! Love the packaging too.


----------



## hellopatricia

Felt like I needed a new key holder ‍And it’s my first SLG from Gucci!


----------



## dotty8

I bought a Gucci silver heart necklace   (I also have a bracelet from this set)


----------



## roomservicemenu

My new baby, the picture doesn’t do it justice, it sparkles so much I feel I’m gonna get hypnotised by it
It’s the one bag out of my collection that my husband loves when I wear, the rest he doesn’t really notice but this one he always compliments me on.


----------



## bitterpeach

Hi everyone! I just picked up these Web slides and a small Jackie 1961. Can't wait to start using both.

I find the slides so much more comfortable than the GG Blooms slides.


----------



## hacman

I picked up brown leather horsebit loafers from the Ouverture collection, and shortly after went back for a mini 1955. The brown is beautiful, but just saw they released a more unique Bordeaux color in the Toward Autumn collection  I'm a little torn.


----------



## papertiger

roomservicemenu said:


> My new baby, the picture doesn’t do it justice, it sparkles so much I feel I’m gonna get hypnotised by it
> It’s the one bag out of my collection that my husband loves when I wear, the rest he doesn’t really notice but this one he always compliments me on.
> 
> View attachment 5185586



That is a real beauty!


----------



## Love_N_Lune

Moxisox said:


> Yellow and Green are my favorite colors, so when I saw these Ultrapace sneakers with the neon yellow bottoms, I had to have them!!! Love the packaging too.
> 
> View attachment 5180321


I’m tempted on getting these


----------



## callais

My very first Gucci – Jordaan loafers  so happy they make these in size 34


----------



## Moxisox

Love_N_Lune said:


> I’m tempted on getting these


Neutral with a pop on bottom!


----------



## Love_N_Lune

Moxisox said:


> Neutral with a pop on bottom!


There was a $20 drop in price and took it as a sign. I ended up ordering this same color way. It’s my second pair so now I think I will freely wear


----------



## Moxisox

Love_N_Lune said:


> There was a $20 drop in price and took it as a sign. I ended up ordering this same color way. It’s my second pair so now I think I will freely wear


I noticed that too. Bummer, I bought them when they were 299. Still “cheap” though, so I’ll take it. Lol! I may get another color too since I like them so much.

Fashionphile find for the hubs!


----------



## papertiger

I've been eyeing this leather jacket with silk scarf lining for a while and finally pulled the trigger.

Can't get more classic RTW, and it even has an inside pocket


----------



## mariliz11

Got a new belt, love the small size it’s so cute!


----------



## Love_N_Lune

papertiger said:


> I've been eyeing this leather jacket with silk scarf lining for a while and finally pulled the trigger.
> 
> Can't get more classic RTW, and it even has an inside pocket
> 
> View attachment 5197990
> View attachment 5197991
> View attachment 5197992


The lining is worth it alone!!!


----------



## Love_N_Lune

Moxisox said:


> I noticed that too. Bummer, I bought them when they were 299. Still “cheap” though, so I’ll take it. Lol! I may get another color too since I like them so much.
> 
> Fashionphile find for the hubs!
> View attachment 5197436



I too bought my first Ultrapace at the “higher” price but agree it’s still awesome deal. The same sneakers are still sold at full price on ssense and about $400 on fashionpile.

My hubby is not into designer anything. He is happy with clean Nike sneakers and funny/interesting graphic shirts from independent artists. My wallet is thankful.


----------



## IntheOcean

papertiger said:


> I've been eyeing this leather jacket with silk scarf lining for a while and finally pulled the trigger.
> 
> Can't get more classic RTW, and it even has an inside pocket
> 
> View attachment 5197990
> View attachment 5197991
> View attachment 5197992


Wow!  That lining is TDF. (And an inside pocket is always a good thing to have.)


----------



## Christofle

papertiger said:


> I've been eyeing this leather jacket with silk scarf lining for a while and finally pulled the trigger.
> 
> Can't get more classic RTW, and it even has an inside pocket
> 
> View attachment 5197990
> View attachment 5197991
> View attachment 5197992


Absolutely stunning !


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

papertiger said:


> I've been eyeing this leather jacket with silk scarf lining for a while and finally pulled the trigger.
> 
> Can't get more classic RTW, and it even has an inside pocket
> 
> View attachment 5197990
> View attachment 5197991
> View attachment 5197992


Gorgeous!  I love an interesting lining, and this one is lovely.


----------



## Santra2

My first Gucci bag- (have a few SLGs already)! Purchased it on a whim while shopping in NY 2 Fridays ago. I called and placed an order for the matching wallet a few days later. This is the medium Jackie.


----------



## Love_N_Lune

Santra2 said:


> My first Gucci bag- (have a few SLGs already)! Purchased it on a whim while shopping in NY 2 Fridays ago. I called and placed an order for the matching wallet a few days later. This is the medium Jackie.


Great colorway!


----------



## Sunshine mama

papertiger said:


> I've been eyeing this leather jacket with silk scarf lining for a while and finally pulled the trigger.
> 
> Can't get more classic RTW, and it even has an inside pocket
> 
> View attachment 5197990
> View attachment 5197991
> View attachment 5197992


Absolutely stunning!


----------



## Love_N_Lune

My second pair arrived!  I prolly should have bought these first and would have been satisfied.

I’m a solid 7, 38 in CL, and 7.5 in SL. I bought these in 37 and it’s TTS


----------



## Moxisox

Love_N_Lune said:


> My second pair arrived!  I prolly should have bought these first and would have been satisfied.
> 
> I’m a solid 7, 38 in CL, and 7.5 in SL. I bought these in 37 and it’s TTS
> View attachment 5206403


Love these!!! I’m also a 37, and mine were TTS as well.


----------



## JenJBS

Santra2 said:


> My first Gucci bag- (have a few SLGs already)! Purchased it on a whim while shopping in NY 2 Fridays ago. I called and placed an order for the matching wallet a few days later. This is the medium Jackie.



Congratulations on your first Gucci bag! It's gorgeous!


----------



## rowy65

so in love with this brown!!!


----------



## fibbi

My first Gucci shoes! Perfect for winter rainy weather! Very comfry and the SA gives me a few in-sole as well! But I got this from Nordstrom so no Gucci shopping bag or ribbon.


----------



## snibor

Gucci playing cards!  (Luv the packaging and new 100 canvas bag).  
I plan on using the case as a wallet for my small bags. I have 2 limited edition LV pochettes I like to wear (a Stephen Sprouse roses pochette and the Urs Fischer pochette)and while I have a small wallet, this Gucci case is even smaller (smaller than a card case).  It will be perfect.  Too cute!


----------



## JWWIFE

Perfect Nude! Looks like Gucci started their holiday ribbon..


----------



## lilac28

Treated myself to a trip to the outlet and picked up a new bag and my first RTW. I know the soho chain flap is an oldie but I’ve always liked the style and chose the beige over the black . Does anyone know if it was made for outlet as I thought this was discontinued a few years back ?


----------



## lilac28




----------



## BagLadyT

Just got this in from Fashionphile. It is in excellent condition and an amazing deal. I don’t love the lobster claw strap so I might get a replacement strap. (Excuse my pjs!)


----------



## Designer Patroit

Love your bag. I agree on the lobster I don’t get the concept it fights with the double G which I love.  The chain above it is wonderful.


----------



## BagLadyT

Designer Patroit said:


> Love your bag. I agree on the lobster I don’t get the concept it fights with the double G which I love.  The chain above it is wonderful.



It really does clash w the GGs!


----------



## Roxannek

My first Gucci bag, mini black Marmont! I won an amazing grand prize in a raffle I believe I am in love with it! It is so light and soft.


----------



## VodooDoll

HermesHunteress said:


> View attachment 5158746
> 
> I’m a little late to the multicolor party but I picked up this Super mini Marmont in the blue canvas.
> 
> I’m very conflicted whether to keep this or not. On one hand it’s a very fun relatively affordable luxury handbag. On the other hand I am also eyeing the denim mini ophidia and might pick up a Fendi mini baguette for my birthday next month. I am debating returning this and putting the funds toward one of those purchases. Thoughts?


I love it. Did you end up keeping it?
I loved the demon as well but they are so different, you could justify both!


----------



## VodooDoll

Roxannek said:


> My first Gucci bag, mini black Marmont! I won an amazing grand prize in a raffle I believe I am in love with it! It is so light and soft.
> View attachment 5256920
> View attachment 5256921


Love this! This size is perfect IMO!


----------



## Moxisox

I couldn’t resist these new black denim 1977 sneakers when I saw them. So cute. Just for reference. I’m a SS 37, wear a 36 in Ace sneakers, and these are a 36.5 and they fit great.


----------



## amandacasey

Medium hourglass hacker bag


----------



## Sunshine mama

amandacasey said:


> View attachment 5271037
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Medium hourglass hacker bag


It's nice!!!


----------



## Tblai1987

So cute


----------



## atlcoach

Love this gorgeous red!


----------



## papertiger

I bought myself a bit of history:

1984, Bernardaud, Limoges porcelain, Gucci Flora trinket dish




Photo credit: My own pic but a screenshotted


----------



## scarletstarlet

I had a little splurge today and got the cat ace sneakers and black marmont small camera bag  I'm so happy with both! And the 100 year holiday packaging is to die for!


----------



## Kate1989

Love this! The hardware is gorgeous


----------



## jbags07

This came today….


----------



## TheGoofyCat

It was a ‘Gucci’ Christmas for me 
	

		
			
		

		
	






Funny story about the earrings, hubby thought he was buying a pair but he found out when I opened it was only a single earring   We went on to purchase again online but the earring was now only available in store, so he had to phone the London Bond St store and order via phone, it worked out well because they sent the earring in a velvet box inside a silk pouch compared to the small green pouch that came with online order, they also sent it in a bigger box and the Gucci carrier bag which I thought was a nice touch.


----------



## antreyes03

Got some Gucci eyeglasses (not sure what the model is called but it has Horsebit detail on the temples)  and a Horsebit card case wallet! Can you tell I like Horsebit?


----------



## ginanicoledo




----------



## Lisa<3

My new sneakers look like Victorian bowling shoes and I love it lol


----------



## papertiger

TheGoofyCat said:


> It was a ‘Gucci’ Christmas for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5290688
> View attachment 5290689
> View attachment 5290690
> View attachment 5290691
> 
> Funny story about the earrings, hubby thought he was buying a pair but he found out when I opened it was only a single earring   We went on to purchase again online but the earring was now only available in store, so he had to phone the London Bond St store and order via phone, it worked out well because they sent the earring in a velvet box inside a silk pouch compared to the small green pouch that came with online order, they also sent it in a bigger box and the Gucci carrier bag which I thought was a nice touch.



I'm glad it all worked out in the end. They are lovely at Bond St and the earrings are so cool


----------



## papertiger

Lisa:heart: said:


> My new sneakers look like Victorian bowling shoes and I love it lol
> 
> View attachment 5338968
> View attachment 5338978



I absolutely love the colour of these


----------



## Moxisox

Lisa:heart: said:


> My new sneakers look like Victorian bowling shoes and I love it lol
> 
> View attachment 5338968
> View attachment 5338978


Those are such a pretty colorway. And the suede is a nice touch on the toe/heel.  I also call my Ace sneakers my bowling shoes. Every single time I wear them that’s all I think of. Lol!


----------



## Cherries and wine

I just got the star shoulder bag! It is gorgeous. The leather is excellent quality and the bag will fit a full size wallet. The strap is long enough to wear crossbody. Can’t wait to take this beauty out.


----------



## baghagg

jimmie staton said:


> topglamchic... you've done it again ! I love the sweater. I love how you rock your items. You can't lose with the stuff you use ! More is more and less is a bore !! You've got style for miles !!! Fashion is truly your passion !!!! Dang, I got mad bars ! I should've been a Rapper !!!! lol
> "J!m"


@jimmie staton[/USER] love this!  Ps. Where've you been?


----------



## papertiger

baghagg said:


> @jimmie staton[/USER] love this!  Ps. Where've you been?



I know, we miss him!!!!


----------



## papertiger

My new baby in the *Med All-black BTH.* 

This is one of the most beautiful bags I own (and you can definitely count Hermes bags in that) To say I'm overjoyed is such an understatement. Every detail of this bag is exceptional. Worth every single penny. 

You can_ just_ see the black leather adjustable strap left, next to the web-stripe one, I had my initials put on in green. Basically it's easy a 3 or 4 way bag. The little cushion doesn't come with the bag my SA added it. It does come with a mirror (also tinted black)


----------



## Cherries and wine

papertiger said:


> My new baby in the *Med All-black BTH.*
> 
> This is one of the most beautiful bags I own (and you can definitely count Hermes bags in that) To say I'm overjoyed is such an understatement. Every detail of this bag is exceptional. Worth every single penny.
> 
> You can_ just_ see the black leather adjustable strap left, next to the web-stripe one, I had my initials put on in green. Basically it's easy a 3 or 4 way bag. The little cushion doesn't come with the bag my SA added it. It does come with a mirror (also tinted black)
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5353069


I’m obsessed! That bag is just stunning


----------



## papertiger

Cherries and wine said:


> I’m obsessed! That bag is just stunning



Thank you  

Honesty, never mind spark of joy, I'm ecstatic


----------



## snibor

papertiger said:


> My new baby in the *Med All-black BTH.*
> 
> This is one of the most beautiful bags I own (and you can definitely count Hermes bags in that) To say I'm overjoyed is such an understatement. Every detail of this bag is exceptional. Worth every single penny.
> 
> You can_ just_ see the black leather adjustable strap left, next to the web-stripe one, I had my initials put on in green. Basically it's easy a 3 or 4 way bag. The little cushion doesn't come with the bag my SA added it. It does come with a mirror (also tinted black)
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5353069


Stunning!  I was walking buy the Gucci store today, and they had a white in the window I was admiring.  But this black is gorgeous. Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## papertiger

snibor said:


> Stunning!  I was walking buy the Gucci store today, and they had a white in the window I was admiring.  But this black is gorgeous. Congrats and enjoy!





I have 2 Large and 2 Med. I've used the larger so, so much, they've been great.

The Small was very nice too, I'm sure the brighter ones would be so much fun too. Med just seemed to look better on me, maybe even in the evening.


----------



## Christofle

papertiger said:


> My new baby in the *Med All-black BTH.*
> 
> This is one of the most beautiful bags I own (and you can definitely count Hermes bags in that) To say I'm overjoyed is such an understatement. Every detail of this bag is exceptional. Worth every single penny.
> 
> You can_ just_ see the black leather adjustable strap left, next to the web-stripe one, I had my initials put on in green. Basically it's easy a 3 or 4 way bag. The little cushion doesn't come with the bag my SA added it. It does come with a mirror (also tinted black)
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5353069


Such a stunning bag! Did you ever confirm if the blackening was from a flame? Enjoy


----------



## papertiger

Christofle said:


> Such a stunning bag! Did you ever confirm if the blackening was from a flame? Enjoy



Thank you  

Stained and flamed!


----------



## Peachychi

My 1st Gucci tote. Couldn’t decide on what color but went with black so it’ll go with everything


----------



## amandacasey

I posted in the hack thread but don’t think I posted here! I ended up returning the large version and after waiting a couple months I finally got my hands on the small. Thanks for letting me share


----------



## Cherries and wine

amandacasey said:


> I posted in the hack thread but don’t think I posted here! I ended up returning the large version and after waiting a couple months I finally got my hands on the small. Thanks for letting me share
> View attachment 5358471
> View attachment 5358475
> View attachment 5358476


Gorgeous bag! You’ll have fun with that one. I think the small is the perfect size


----------



## Kylie M

fatcat2523 said:


> Way to wrap up summer with some clothing pieces (manage to get them on sales) and Neo Vintage Mini



Hi, I’m very interested in the Neo Vintage min bag. What are your thoughts in terms of size etc? Pros and cons overall??


----------



## fatcat2523

Kylie M said:


> Hi, I’m very interested in the Neo Vintage min bag. What are your thoughts in terms of size etc? Pros and cons overall??



I find the size is ok with the size. It fit a bit like my card case, key case and my phone. Only thing is sometimes tough to get in and out


----------



## MsMoneybagg

New babies I got this past week! I’m a mini bag girl at heart. I love my Mini Pochette from LV, but for work it’s a little too casual (not that anyones noticed or cared - but I care ). I thought this was a good, classy upgrade. Also it fits my PHONE!!! Huge plus 

I was on the hunt for a new card holder anyways. Stopped into Gucci with the intent of JUST getting a card holder and walked out with a bag too.


----------



## Cherries and wine

MsMoneybagg said:


> New babies I got this past week! I’m a mini bag girl at heart. I love my Mini Pochette from LV, but for work it’s a little too casual (not that anyones noticed or cared - but I care ). I thought this was a good, classy upgrade. Also it fits my PHONE!!! Huge plus
> 
> I was on the hunt for a new card holder anyways. Stopped into Gucci with the intent of JUST getting a card holder and walked out with a bag too.
> 
> View attachment 5369401


Those are adorable! I’ve been finding myself gravitating towards mini bags lately. They’re so easy to carry. I walked into Gucci intending to buy a key pouch and left with shoes, a mini bag, and no key pouch lol. It’s so tempting once you’re in the store and start looking around!


----------



## MsMoneybagg

Cherries and wine said:


> Those are adorable! I’ve been finding myself gravitating towards mini bags lately. They’re so easy to carry. I walked into Gucci intending to buy a key pouch and left with shoes, a mini bag, and no key pouch lol. It’s so tempting once you’re in the store and start looking around!


Yessss! Mini Bags are so easy to work with. Which one did you take home?!

I started to carry a leather medium-size bag plus my backpack to work but I just felt like a pack mule. I downsized to my bare daily necessities and took the mini Gucci to work yesterday (along with my backpack) and it’s just SO easy to walk around the city with.

The Horsebit is so chic. Never considered it until now. I may or may not have bought some prescription glasses with the Horsebit detailing on the side to match


----------



## Cherries and wine

MsMoneybagg said:


> Yessss! Mini Bags are so easy to work with. Which one did you take home?!
> 
> I started to carry a leather medium-size bag plus my backpack to work but I just felt like a pack mule. I downsized to my bare daily necessities and took the mini Gucci to work yesterday (along with my backpack) and it’s just SO easy to walk around the city with.
> 
> The Horsebit is so chic. Never considered it until now. I may or may not have bought some prescription glasses with the Horsebit detailing on the side to match


I got this cutie:


I was looking for something lightweight and durable for concerts/music festivals and exploring on weekends and this is perfect. If I put my cardholder and keys in the front pocket, I can fit my iPhone Pro Max and sunglasses in the main compartment.
The prescription eyeglasses sound cute! I will have to look into that for my next pair. I have some Gucci sunglasses that I love.


----------



## middaytune

M
My very first Gucci bag. So in love. Small Jackie in blue/ivory denim.


----------



## papertiger

middaytune said:


> View attachment 5369986
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M
> My very first Gucci bag. So in love. Small Jackie in blue/ivory denim.



Cute!


----------



## traxfever

Went into take a look at the black ophidia GG small shoulder bag but the SA showed me the brand new color. Fell in love so left with it instead!


----------



## Moxisox

traxfever said:


> Went into take a look at the black ophidia GG small shoulder bag but the SA showed me the brand new color. Fell in love so left with it instead!


So pretty, is that light grey?


----------



## traxfever

Moxisox said:


> So pretty, is that light grey?


It's more of a cool beige


----------



## Moxisox

My new casual everyday earrings.


----------



## NaNaLA

traxfever said:


> Went into take a look at the black ophidia GG small shoulder bag but the SA showed me the brand new color. Fell in love so left with it instead!



I'm considering this bag as an everyday crossbody - would love to hear your thoughts on how you like using it!


----------



## coniglietta

My new Gucci zip card case wallet. I was surprised that it was a little big, but it fits everything comfortably.


----------



## DreamGuyxo

I don't usually buy Gucci, but I have never seen a release like this in the past 10 years of following them, so I saved up and made the purchase

Cheers, here's a look

Ophidia GG small backpack


----------



## Wiscomom

NaNaLA said:


> I'm considering this bag as an everyday crossbody - would love to hear your thoughts on how you like using it!


Hi! I just got the same small Ophidia shoulder in beige. It is beautiful for summer! I am nearing the period for return and making the decision whether to keep. The bag holds a lot for everyday and is more secure than a tote. Maybe it is a bit big to wear to dinner? For me, it is similar in size and function to my grey Chloe Marcie medium crossbody, although the Gucci is slightly bigger at the top, which allows for carrying a water bottle or small umbrella. The Gucci is less “smooshy”than the Chloe, so does not lay as flat on the body as I would like. I am also not sure I will wear it as much because of the logos, despite how pretty it is - I have a casual lifestyle and tend to tire of some of the logo bags faster (i.e., LV DE Neverfull). My other bags include Bal City Small ME (black), YSL Nikki (in navy w tonal logo), Chloe Marcie mini satchel (olive), and LV Speedy in black epi. One other point- I am short (5’2”), and this bag fits me crossbody on second to last setting. Tall people may find it short for crossbody.
I would also appreciate how others enjoy actually using this one, as it is so pretty, but I am on the fence about cutting the tags.


----------



## PurseAddict728

middaytune said:


> View attachment 5369986
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M
> My very first Gucci bag. So in love. Small Jackie in blue/ivory denim.


It looks so cool IRL! I like the color combination. I had never considered the denim Jackie.


----------



## PurseAddict728

coniglietta said:


> My new Gucci zip card case wallet. I was surprised that it was a little big, but it fits everything comfortably.
> 
> View attachment 5387529


That looks so gorgeous!


----------



## middaytune

PurseAddict728 said:


> It looks so cool IRL! I like the color combination. I had never considered the denim Jackie.



It was the only one that spoke to me as of a month ago! If only I had known what was about to come out...


----------



## PurseAddict728

middaytune said:


> It was the only one that spoke to me as of a month ago! If only I had known what was about to come out...


Hopefully you can get more Gucci soon.  I just noticed the Jackie in a large size in light brown leather. I don't remember seeing it on there before. It would probably be huge though - it's dimensions are 18x12x2.5.


----------



## PurseAddict728

I just can't get over how beautiful this bag is! Technically I posted on my own thread, but at the time I didn't know much about this bag. I've waited for a bag like this for a long time.


----------



## middaytune

PurseAddict728 said:


> I just can't get over how beautiful this bag is! Technically I posted on my own thread, but at the time I didn't know much about this bag. I've waited for a bag like this for a long time.



We need a dreamy sigh reaction emoji.


----------



## Cherries and wine

PurseAddict728 said:


> View attachment 5391372
> 
> I just can't get over how beautiful this bag is! Technically I posted on my own thread, but at the time I didn't know much about this bag. I've waited for a bag like this for a long time.


That color is stunning!


----------



## NaNaLA

Wiscomom said:


> Hi! I just got the same small Ophidia shoulder in beige. It is beautiful for summer! I am nearing the period for return and making the decision whether to keep. The bag holds a lot for everyday and is more secure than a tote. Maybe it is a bit big to wear to dinner? For me, it is similar in size and function to my grey Chloe Marcie medium crossbody, although the Gucci is slightly bigger at the top, which allows for carrying a water bottle or small umbrella. The Gucci is less “smooshy”than the Chloe, so does not lay as flat on the body as I would like. I am also not sure I will wear it as much because of the logos, despite how pretty it is - I have a casual lifestyle and tend to tire of some of the logo bags faster (i.e., LV DE Neverfull). My other bags include Bal City Small ME (black), YSL Nikki (in navy w tonal logo), Chloe Marcie mini satchel (olive), and LV Speedy in black epi. One other point- I am short (5’2”), and this bag fits me crossbody on second to last setting. Tall people may find it short for crossbody.
> I would also appreciate how others enjoy actually using this one, as it is so pretty, but I am on the fence about cutting the tags.



Thanks for sharing your experience.  I'm planning to go to Gucci next week to try on this bag and a few others I have my eye on.  Ever since Chloe came out with the Small Marcie, I have had my eye on it but never pulled the trigger (not sure why tbh).  I think this Gucci bag might satisfy that specific need in my collection, though, and I like the Gucci canvas so I'm excited to see it.


----------



## papertiger

PurseAddict728 said:


> View attachment 5391372
> 
> I just can't get over how beautiful this bag is! Technically I posted on my own thread, but at the time I didn't know much about this bag. I've waited for a bag like this for a long time.



Tis absolutely gorgeous in every way.


----------



## HavPlenty

I got this little ditty today. The bag is next!


----------



## lvuittonaddict

Medium marmont(momma to my mini candy pink marmont)


----------



## Wiscomom

NaNaLA said:


> Thanks for sharing your experience.  I'm planning to go to Gucci next week to try on this bag and a few others I have my eye on.  Ever since Chloe came out with the Small Marcie, I have had my eye on it but never pulled the trigger (not sure why tbh).  I think this Gucci bag might satisfy that specific need in my collection, though, and I like the Gucci canvas so I'm excited to see it.


Thx! I ended up keeping it - just too cute to return. Used it today for the first time and loved it! Super convenient and comfy and a totally different look than the Marcie. I don’t think you can go wrong. The Gucci small Ophidia shoulder leans more casual, and the Chloe Marcie can be dressed up or down. The single zipper on the Gucci is easier than the double zipper of the Marcie, which can come apart and require two hands. Happy shopping- maybe you need both!


----------



## Peachychi

I got this for Disneyland and other theme parks. It fits my phone iPhone 13 pro max.
Its perfect


----------



## snibor

All this beige talk I purchased the small beige!  It will serve as a replacement for my very old New Britt Hobo which was not supreme canvas and the fabric wore out terribly. 

A few things to note…I am just under 5’4 (5.375) and I think if you are taller, the strap may not be long enough for crossbody.   Also this is a nice size bag. Even though labeled small it is quite generous.


----------



## middaytune

snibor said:


> All this beige talk I purchased the small beige!  It will serve as a replacement for my very old New Britt Hobo which was not supreme canvas and the fabric wore out terribly.
> 
> A few things to note…I am just under 5’4 (5.375) and I think if you are taller, the strap may not be long enough for crossbody.   Also this is a nice size bag. Even though labeled small it is quite generous.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5399323
> View attachment 5399324


Can I ask how old the bag on the right is and how much wear and tear it was subjected to? That wear looks rough, just wondering how typical it is.


----------



## snibor

middaytune said:


> Can I ask how old the bag on the right is and how much wear and tear it was subjected to? That wear looks rough, just wondering how typical it is.


Not typical at all (except for these older fabric bags).  This is a very old bag before they had the supreme canvas.  I don’t remember year but maybe purchased 2002-2006?  It was worn very heavily and I travelled with it to many many places.  It was fabulous and lightweight but it was merely fabric and not coated canvas like the bags are now.   I would never buy a fabric bag again.  The bags of this era notoriously faired horribly.  I have many Gucci bags, some older that still look great.


----------



## keywi100

My latest purchases. After selling a few items, I’m officially on a ban


----------



## keywi100

The Jackie looks very blue in this lighting but it’s very much emerald, same as the Dionysus and card hold holder


----------



## Saz93

My first Gucci bag


----------



## Saz93

keywi100 said:


> My latest purchases. After selling a few items, I’m officially on a ban
> 
> View attachment 5400638
> 
> 
> View attachment 5400639
> 
> 
> View attachment 5400640


Those sandals are stunning!


----------



## sabotage

L


keywi100 said:


> The Jackie looks very blue in this lighting but it’s very much emerald, same as the Dionysus and card hold holder
> 
> View attachment 5400641



LOVE the emerald!


----------



## sabotage

papertiger said:


> My new baby in the *Med All-black BTH.*
> 
> This is one of the most beautiful bags I own (and you can definitely count Hermes bags in that) To say I'm overjoyed is such an understatement. Every detail of this bag is exceptional. Worth every single penny.
> 
> You can_ just_ see the black leather adjustable strap left, next to the web-stripe one, I had my initials put on in green. Basically it's easy a 3 or 4 way bag. The little cushion doesn't come with the bag my SA added it. It does come with a mirror (also tinted black)
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5353069




I saw this today and was stunned at how much I loved it. Its not a style I would usually gravitate towards, but it looked and felt just so, so nice. Super tempted to go back and get it for myself.


----------



## Cherries and wine

keywi100 said:


> My latest purchases. After selling a few items, I’m officially on a ban
> 
> View attachment 5400638
> 
> 
> View attachment 5400639
> 
> 
> View attachment 5400640


Wow, I am obsessed with everything lol! I need the sandals and belt bag in my life. So adorable! Love the green. Enjoy your new beauties.


----------



## keywi100

Cherries and wine said:


> Wow, I am obsessed with everything lol! I need the sandals and belt bag in my life. So adorable! Love the green. Enjoy your new beauties.


Thanks! I feel like the sandals are Gucci’s version of the Hermes Oran sandals. The price is similar and the fit is similar too. I wear the same size in both


----------



## middaytune

keywi100 said:


> The Jackie looks very blue in this lighting but it’s very much emerald, same as the Dionysus and card hold holder
> 
> View attachment 5400641


omg I love this collection! Gorgeous! Congrats on the new bag


----------



## papertiger

sabotage said:


> I saw this today and was stunned at how much I loved it. Its not a style I would usually gravitate towards, but it looked and felt just so, so nice. Super tempted to go back and get it for myself.



I bought it sight unseen (IRL). By the time I got to my usual store my SA had gift-wrapped it so I only tried the Small version. Then it had to be sent to Italy for personalisation. From there, it went back to the store and then my SA sent it on. I saw it 3 weeks after I bought it BUT I was in raptures over how beautiful it was when I finally opened the box. 

Taking my all-black, Centenary bag to celebrate the life and work of Gucci's founder Guccio Gucci on Saturday at the Savoy. Whatever else I wear, I am definitely carrying this bag


----------



## Cherries and wine

keywi100 said:


> Thanks! I feel like the sandals are Gucci’s version of the Hermes Oran sandals. The price is similar and the fit is similar too. I wear the same size in both


I was inspired by your purchase and got the heart shaped coin pouch. It’s so cute!


----------



## keywi100

Cherries and wine said:


> I was inspired by your purchase and got the heart shaped coin pouch. It’s so cute!
> 
> View attachment 5402102


I love it!!


----------



## Leo the Lion

I haven't added a Gucci bag in a long time. I'm in love. Full unboxing on my channel!


----------



## LVoe4DB

keywi100 said:


> My latest purchases. After selling a few items, I’m officially on a ban
> 
> View attachment 5400638
> 
> 
> View attachment 5400639
> 
> 
> View attachment 5400640


Wow, these are absolutely gorgeous  Congrats!!!


----------



## papertiger

At last a bronzer pale enough for my skin tone 01


----------



## rowy65

Loving this Dionysus Mini!
Was agonizing between this size and the SuperMini but I think I made the right choice


----------



## snibor

papertiger said:


> At last a bronzer pale enough for my skin tone 01
> 
> View attachment 5404052


Oh I may have to check this out!


----------



## PurseAddict728

papertiger said:


> At last a bronzer pale enough for my skin tone 01
> 
> View attachment 5404052


I really love how pretty the compact itself is. Please let us know how you like it. I'm pretty fair skinned myself and I always burn easily. I've never tried any of the Gucci beauty products. I love my Bobbi Brown bronzer, but the Gucci bronzer looks very nice.


----------



## papertiger

PurseAddict728 said:


> I really love how pretty the compact itself is. Please let us know how you like it. I'm pretty fair skinned myself and I always burn easily. I've never tried any of the Gucci beauty products. I love my Bobbi Brown bronzer, but the Gucci bronzer looks very nice.



It is pretty. 

First impressions review etc here: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/gucci-makeup-to-go-with-your-guccis.879509/page-2


----------



## TheGoofyCat

“GG wool jacquard scarf”  Since my daughters nickname is Gigi it makes me think of her every time I wear it.


----------



## Hippolyta

papertiger said:


> At last a bronzer pale enough for my skin tone 01
> 
> View attachment 5404052



I have 02 and 03.  It's a lovely formula and my favorite bronzer.  Enjoy!


----------



## Hippolyta

My new beauty!  I picked her up while visiting Florence for the first time a week ago.  She wasn't even out on display.  The SA pulled her from the back when I expressed disappointment that the Ophidia small crossbody didn't come in leather.  I know it's a leather that will get dinged and scratched pretty easily, and you can see some of that here after just a week of light use.  But that's okay with me.  I intend this to be a casual bag, so she can wear her love proudly!


----------



## papertiger

Hippolyta said:


> I have 02 and 03.  It's a lovely formula and my favorite bronzer.  Enjoy!



Thank you! 

I've been wearing it everyday since I bought it, I agree, I prefer the Gucci to my Charlotte Tilbury (which is pretty good too).


----------



## papertiger

Hippolyta said:


> My new beauty!  I picked her up while visiting Florence for the first time a week ago.  She wasn't even out on display.  The SA pulled her from the back when I expressed disappointment that the Ophidia small crossbody didn't come in leather.  I know it's a leather that will get dinged and scratched pretty easily, and you can see some of that here after just a week of light use.  But that's okay with me.  I intend this to be a casual bag, so she can wear her love proudly!
> 
> View attachment 5407931
> View attachment 5407930



Congratulations! 

Totally stunning, amazing leather, classic cartridge-style bag elevated.


----------



## Ailes

Hope this counts for this thread but picked up the Gucci x Oura ring yesterday. Haven’t been using any other kind of wearable but really happy with it. I was worried it would be too chunky for my small hands but I think it looks ok.

And the sleep monitoring seems accurate. It reflected that I got up briefly at 1am to order a perfume online that had launched  Thank you for letting me share!


----------



## dice7074

Love my white mini dionysus!


----------



## Dmurphy1

New to me crystal dome satchel, medium size. Loving this bag !!


----------



## Caspin22

coniglietta said:


> My new Gucci zip card case wallet. I was surprised that it was a little big, but it fits everything comfortably.
> 
> View attachment 5387529



Love this.  Is it wide enough for credit cards to slide in and out easily?  Any chance you have photo of it with the zipper open and cards inside?


----------



## BowieFan1971

My new-to-me Abbey tote! I have wanted one of these for well over a year after experiencing seller’s remorse letting go of an Abbey hobo in excellent condition. But I really wanted more structure and a smaller size than the hobo. I looked into the Abbey line and saw this style…perfect! Had a stain I removed 90% of which scared people off and made it an absolute steal. I love it!!!!
-I added the ribbon-


----------



## Dmurphy1

BowieFan1971 said:


> My new-to-me Abbey tote! I have wanted one of these for well over a year after experiencing seller’s remorse letting go of an Abbey hobo in excellent condition. But I really wanted more structure and a smaller size than the hobo. I looked into the Abbey line and saw this style…perfect! Had a stain I removed 99% of which scared people off and made it an absolute steal. I love it!!!!
> -I added the ribbon-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5420752


Gorgeous  !!


----------



## coniglietta

Caspin22 said:


> Love this.  Is it wide enough for credit cards to slide in and out easily?  Any chance you have photo of it with the zipper open and cards inside?



Hi, I took a picture for you! It's very spacious inside, I could easily fit more cards, cash, or coins if I needed to. The slots are a little bit taller than another zip wallet I have, which surprised me at first. Overall, it is compact amd roomy. I hope this helps!


----------



## Caspin22

coniglietta said:


> Hi, I took a picture for you! It's very spacious inside, I could easily fit more cards, cash, or coins if I needed to. The slots are a little bit taller than another zip wallet I have, which surprised me at first. Overall, it is compact amd roomy. I hope this helps!
> 
> View attachment 5421062


This is amazing, I appreciate your reply and your photo!!  Thank you so much.


----------



## SkeeWee1908

Happy Friday everyone ☺️ I was in need of a crossbody bag… My birthday was last month so I decided on the black Soho Disco bag


----------



## laica

Hey everyone, another birthday disco treat! After wanting one for so long decided to treat myself, can’t wait to take it for a first outing!
Just a question on the dustbag, I bought this from a popular online designer site in the UK so I don’t doubt its authenticity. But the dustbag doesn’t say Gucci on the care label inside. Is this a new thing?


----------



## Sunshine mama

BowieFan1971 said:


> My new-to-me Abbey tote! I have wanted one of these for well over a year after experiencing seller’s remorse letting go of an Abbey hobo in excellent condition. But I really wanted more structure and a smaller size than the hobo. I looked into the Abbey line and saw this style…perfect! Had a stain I removed 90% of which scared people off and made it an absolute steal. I love it!!!!
> -I added the ribbon-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5420752


I love the way you added/tied the ribbon to this pretty bag!


----------



## WinSailor

I went in the boutique thinking I wanted the Horsebit 1955…..and then I saw this beauty. My terrible photography skills really don’t do this bag justice! And I have to say, I’m really digging Gucci’s boutique experience + this bag came with 2 straps and a mirror with sleeve!


----------



## papertiger

WinSailor said:


> I went in the boutique thinking I wanted the Horsebit 1955…..and then I saw this beauty. My terrible photography skills really don’t do this bag justice! And I have to say, I’m really digging Gucci’s boutique experience + this bag came with 2 straps and a mirror with sleeve!
> 
> View attachment 5433714



I think your photo is wonderful, and the bag is *chef's kiss*, congratulations


----------



## Cherries and wine

WinSailor said:


> I went in the boutique thinking I wanted the Horsebit 1955…..and then I saw this beauty. My terrible photography skills really don’t do this bag justice! And I have to say, I’m really digging Gucci’s boutique experience + this bag came with 2 straps and a mirror with sleeve!
> 
> View attachment 5433714


I can see why you got this one. She is a beauty! Is the bamboo handle comfortable or do you not need to use it much with the other straps?


----------



## WinSailor

Cherries and wine said:


> I can see why you got this one. She is a beauty! Is the bamboo handle comfortable or do you not need to use it much with the other straps?



Thank you! I just took her out yesterday, I put the leather strap to wear on shoulder, but I preferred to wear on the crook of my arm with the bamboo handle. No issues so far but I didn’t carry her for long periods of time.


----------



## JenJBS

Gucci sunglasses!


----------



## Mumfie

Welcome home WOC Dionysus Love this bag so much!


----------



## IntheOcean

Not technically mine, but a gift for my mom. Wonderfully soft leather, lots of compartments inside, and I absolutely love the bamboo zipper pull.


----------



## Greciamarzz

Mumfie said:


> Welcome home WOC Dionysus Love this bag so much!
> 
> View attachment 5589669


Omg I’m strongly considering ordering this exact bag and this picture is really encouraging, she’s beautiful!


----------



## Mandamanda

Picked up this gorgeous WOC the other day!


----------



## Kiarayxx

I picked up the Ophidia gg mini bag for my birthday. So happy! I’m typically picky when it comes to monogram but I love the silhouette of this bag so I had to get it.


----------



## papertiger

Mandamanda said:


> View attachment 5599273
> 
> Picked up this gorgeous WOC the other day!



I'm so glad someone picked up one f these embroidered pieces because I've been dying to see a decent close-up. So pretty.


----------



## Cali2HI

I bought the small bamboo top handle bag in green last weekend. I love the bamboo bag since I was a kid and the green is so beautiful! I couldn’t resist!


----------



## hellopatricia

My mom has been feeling down recently so I decided to cheer her up with a new bag. Her first Gucci


----------



## papertiger

Cali2HI said:


> I bought the small bamboo top handle bag in green last weekend. I love the bamboo bag since I was a kid and the green is so beautiful! I couldn’t resist!
> 
> View attachment 5604780



One of favourites!


----------



## atlcoach

hellopatricia said:


> My mom has been feeling down recently so I decided to cheer her up with a new bag. Her first Gucci
> 
> View attachment 5611151


Beautiful!


----------



## CoCoBelle

I’ve been eyeing this one for almost a year, until I couldn’t it resist anymore. Can’t wait to style it this fall!


----------



## WinSailor

Cali2HI said:


> I bought the small bamboo top handle bag in green last weekend. I love the bamboo bag since I was a kid and the green is so beautiful! I couldn’t resist!
> 
> View attachment 5604780


That green is SPECTACULAR!


----------



## themolarbear

Horsebit mini 1955 shoulder bag!! $2200 at Saks off fifth! What a score.


----------



## TitaniaWilliams

Vintage Gucci Creole. 
Looks so ugly in picture but I love how it looks when you wear it!


----------



## TheBagGuru

Mini round shoulder! Have wanted this for a few years now!


----------



## adlgel

I’m from the US but have been traveling for work and pleasure in Prague and Amsterdam this week.  Due to a missed connection I spent 10 hours in Terminal 5 at London Heathrow on my way to Prague but managed not to buy any luxury goods even though I was surrounded by all the stores. 

I’m flying out of Amsterdam on my way home and walked by the Gucci store in the airport and saw this little dusty grey beauty with shiny gold hardware and all my resolve just melted. It comes with a gorgeous (but heavy) shiny gold chain and a sportier canvas strap with leather accents.  I like the canvas strap but it is a teensy bit shorter than I would like for cross-body wear.
	

		
			
		

		
	




It certainly helped that the Euro is low against the dollar as this is $2980 on the US website and I paid 1770 Euro.  I took one quick pic in the store before the sales assistant boxed her all up.  So I’ll will wait to unbox once I get home.


----------



## Zabear

Just got the same bag today! Thought about the green color as well but this was easier to match! Pics in different lighting with the golden chain! It is small but fits a little more than the mini Diana and about the same amount as my chanel medium flap!


----------



## adlgel

Zabear said:


> Just got the same bag today! Thought about the green color as well but this was easier to match! Pics in different lighting with the golden chain! It is small but fits a little more than the mini Diana and about the same amount as my chanel medium flap!
> 
> View attachment 5629091
> 
> 
> View attachment 5629092


Wow - I don’t have a Chanel medium flap so didn’t realize how small they were if this mini Gucci can fit the same amount. I do think the grey color is a really nice neutral.


----------



## Sunshine mama

CoCoBelle said:


> I’ve been eyeing this one for almost a year, until I couldn’t it resist anymore. Can’t wait to style it this fall!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5611260


Dang! I've been resisting this piece too. Congrats.  It's soooo pretty!


----------



## fabdiva

A few items I picked up before te price increase. Blondie, reversible cardigan, chain belt, and mules. Ok, back to ban island.


----------



## m1ntch1p

Just snagged this one on my trip to Florence, Italy and I’m so, so, so in love!!!


----------



## adlgel

m1ntch1p said:


> Just snagged this one on my trip to Florence, Italy and I’m so, so, so in love!!!
> 
> View attachment 5635156


That's a beautiful bag.  I saw that on the website recently so it seems like it was released a bit later than the other bags in this line.  I wish it had been available when I bought my dusty grey mini top handle as I would have preferred this style a bit more. Enjoy it!


----------



## lianedy

my new work horses! and first Gucci.


----------



## themolarbear

$1700 at Saks because they had a special sale this weekend  love it!


----------



## Cherries and wine

themolarbear said:


> $1700 at Saks because they had a special sale this weekend  love it!


Wow, what a great deal! The bag is gorgeous


----------



## TitaniaWilliams

I found this old little G and I couldn't resist. She's small but an iPhone and a wallet (card holder, I don't use wallets) fit perfectly in it, so it's just perfect! I think it's from the 70s, she has aged so well and looks even better in the flash than in the picture. I love her. xD


----------



## Chanellover2015

Zabear said:


> Just got the same bag today! Thought about the green color as well but this was easier to match! Pics in different lighting with the golden chain! It is small but fits a little more than the mini Diana and about the same amount as my chanel medium flap!
> 
> View attachment 5629091
> 
> 
> View attachment 5629092


Soooooo cute!!! First time I see this and I’m in love


----------



## jennarae86

Finally caved and bought these beauties in Vegas. It’s been a few years since I bought a new handbag and fell in love with this one! Ophidia GG small shoulder bag and sunglasses. Surprising, this bag fits quite a bit!


----------



## miss_mjs

I just bought the Gucci Horsebit 1955 Top Handle Mini Bag!! First ever in-store purchase from Gucci Boutique!!! I LOVE IT SO MUCH!!


----------



## papertiger

jennarae86 said:


> Finally caved and bought these beauties in Vegas. It’s been a few years since I bought a new handbag and fell in love with this one! Ophidia GG small shoulder bag and sunglasses. Surprising, this bag fits quite a bit!
> 
> View attachment 5643807
> 
> 
> View attachment 5643808



Beautiful colour


----------



## MooMooVT

Attaché in Dark Orange (personally, it reads as ocre to me).

Picked this up while in Rome for $2,300 after VAT refund vs $3,877 in US (after 8% local tax). WINNING!!!


----------



## ilovelions8

Picked up this cutie while in Korea. Small but mighty. Carries everything I need: phone, keys, card holder, lip balm.


----------



## mrs.JC

Visiting family in Hawaii.  Did my first in store purchase in years.  Thank you to Alfred of the Ala Moana store for your help!









The Ophidia GG small shoulder bag in the GG supreme.     On a side note, I am really digging Gucci's new packaging.


----------



## jennarae86

papertiger said:


> Beautiful colour


Thank you!


----------



## Santra2

Grabbed this set for my birthday last week. I have the original color way and continental wallet in red/green web and love them so much I decided to get a navy combo.


----------



## Santra2

mrs.JC said:


> Visiting family in Hawaii.  Did my first in store purchase in years.  Thank you to Alfred of the Ala Moana store for your help!
> 
> View attachment 5647695
> 
> View attachment 5647697
> 
> 
> View attachment 5647699
> 
> 
> The Ophidia GG small shoulder bag in the GG supreme.     On a side note, I am really digging Gucci's new packaging.
> 
> View attachment 5647700
> View attachment 5647701


I love this bag. Went back and forth on getting it for months. I finally pulled the trigger and got it. I love it!


----------



## papertiger

MooMooVT said:


> Attaché in Dark Orange (personally, it reads as ocre to me).
> 
> Picked this up while in Rome for $2,300 after VAT refund vs $3,877 in US (after 8% local tax). WINNING!!!
> 
> View attachment 5646979



Gucci is so weird and vague with its English colour names. I know that use the #numbers in-house, but whilst your ochre Attaché is described as 'dark orange', my suede Soho Disco was also described as 'dark orange' which to me is practically tan.

Whatever the name, congratulations, it's a beauty


----------



## mrs.JC

Santra2 said:


> I love this bag. Went back and forth on getting it for months. I finally pulled the trigger and got it. I love it!


It really is a beauty!  I also love the different interior lining.  Wasn't expecting that pop of color/material at all.


----------



## Saz93

I forgot to post my new Gucci purchase from my recent holiday in Barcelona!


----------



## papertiger

First time out today 'Exclusive' Med hair-calf Blondie with studded straps.


----------



## MooMooVT

papertiger said:


> Gucci is so weird and vague with its English colour names. I know that use the #numbers in-house, but whilst your ochre Attaché is described as 'dark orange', my suede Soho Disco was also described as 'dark orange' which to me is practically tan.
> 
> Whatever the name, congratulations, it's a beauty


Ha! So true! Thank you


----------



## ILP

My belated birthday present!


----------



## MooMooVT

ILP said:


> My belated birthday present!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5659850


LOVE THIS!


----------



## papertiger

Better late than never iconic SS04 Tom Ford for Gucci black satin, crocodile & metal bamboo Corset Heels - in my size


----------



## papertiger

Cross-posting from our Aphrodite thread: Med Red Aphrodite


----------



## Roxannek

Found the cutest thing! My new mini Diana that is the most beautiful orange.  At Caesar’s Las Vegas Vanderpump Cocktail Garden.


----------



## eccoxbag

These 3 arrived preloved yesterday. I am surprised to discover I love the cheapest/plainest one the best. I’ve had my eye on this python hobo for a while, and I knew I wanted a Dionysus, especially in Blooms. But the guccissma in person is just stunning. Perfect caramel color and excellent condition. I checked them over, but I’m not going to use them until Chanukah, which starts Sunday. It’s only a couple of days, but I’m antsy to play with them.


----------



## hellopatricia

Got the new Ophidia GG small handbag as this year’s Christmas present for my Mom. I asked to keep the tote bag though


----------



## spongepig

Newbie here to the Gucci forum!  

I totally unexpectedly ended up in Gucci this morning and walked out with my very first Gucci bag! I loved the whole experience and my sales consultant was so helpful and friendly. Hope to go back one day for a matching belt and wallet.

Small Marmont leather black (I am sure you all know that though!).


----------



## mocchi07

Bought myself a horsebit crossbody camera bag in the black leather version. Can’t wait to use this everywhere and pair with my loafers!


----------



## Santra2

My new Aphrodite arrived!


----------



## papertiger

Santra2 said:


> My new Aphrodite arrived!
> 
> View attachment 5676759
> 
> 
> View attachment 5676760



  Wish you well to wear it!


----------

